#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-01
<brennydoogles> Luck! (kinda)
<brennydoogles> my system still boots
<UndiFineD> :)
<nlsthzn> Any Win 7?
<brennydoogles> Nope
<brennydoogles> in fact, no grub menu at all
<brennydoogles> I suspect it got installed to the wrong place
<nlsthzn> But still you boot into Ubuntu?
<brennydoogles> yup
 * nlsthzn wishes he understood more about GRUB2 to help brennydoogles... but knows he doesn't so he goes to ninja mode...
<brennydoogles> lol
<cook_> help please cant update or upgrade apt-get messed up
<cook_> Reading package lists... Error! E: Problem parsing dependency Depends E: Error occurred while processing kdebase-runtime (NewVersion1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cook_> I have a cd of ubuntu 10.10 can I use that to save me?
<zkriesse> what did you do?
<cook_> tried to upgrade but computer froze and then this
<cook_> goning from carmic to lucid
<phillw> cook_: looks like the database got corrupt, give me a few mins while I check my notes :)
<cook_> ok
<phillw> cook_: have a look at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=87
<phillw> that's where I store all my notes :)
<cook_> i don't know what to do with this info
<phillw> cook_: your offending package is kdebase-runtime
<UndiFineD> phillw, i think he needs some info like this: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/restore_packages_using_dselectupgrade/
<phillw> UndiFineD: I'll happily bow to a more user friendly way :)
<UndiFineD> I do not think there is one
<UndiFineD> this is nasty
<UndiFineD> sudo dpkg --get-selections > /tmp/dpkglist.txt <-- makes a backup of what can be read from the package lists
<phillw> UndiFineD: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=87 is the only way I know of how to do it
<BeanLite> Hi everyone, I made a mistake when I tried to adjust my partitions, and now I'm trying to undo what I've done.  Unfortunately I'm over my head.
<BeanLite> I had sda1-4 and I tried to partition sda 4 to make a large area for my ubuntu install.
<UndiFineD> ah yes I see phillw
<BeanLite> I didn't realize that you could only have a maximum of 4 parts.
<BeanLite> So now I'm trying to recover all that space from sda 4 that is now "unallocated."
<UndiFineD> cook_, open up a console and try to follow phillw forum instructions
<cook_> i am trying
<UndiFineD> BeanLite, you can have up to 8 partitions, but only 4 primairy
<UndiFineD> the 5th is extended
<UndiFineD> which allows for 6,7 and 8
<BeanLite> Ok ...  According to GParted, the area that I tried to clear is now "unallocated" and I can't seem to manipulate it.
<phillw> cook_: use the search for kdebase-runtime in your editor
<UndiFineD> BeanLite, unallocated means empty
<UndiFineD> no partition
<cook_> ?
<UndiFineD> that means you have to either grow one of the other partitions next to it to make use of the space again or create a new one
<BeanLite> Ok ... so I've minimized sda 4, which may or may not be bad, but now I have an "unpartitioned" area.  How do I convert this "empty" area into space I can use.  My goal is to make a dual boot Win7/Ubuntu machine.
<BeanLite> So I need to create a partition on the other side of this unallocated space.
<phillw> cook_: what editor are you using? gedit?
<cook_> yes
<phillw> okies let me go through this with you..... give me moment to fire up my gedit and do the backup
<cook_> dont realy know what i am doing
<UndiFineD> BeanLite, windows prefers to sit in front, at the very beginning to boot from
<UndiFineD> I have little experiance in dual-boot
<UndiFineD> as ubuntu is my only OS
<BeanLite> Ok ... what do you suggest is the best way to proceed UFD?
<UndiFineD> UFD that is new to me, new highlifgt to add
<UndiFineD> mmm, so you have the space for a linux partition ?
<UndiFineD> what sizes are you planing on ?
<BeanLite> Quick breakdown:
<phillw> cook_: is PM easier for you?
<BeanLite> Brand new laptop ... 500GB HD
<cook_> ?
<UndiFineD> BeanLite, sda1 is your windows boot partition right ?
<UndiFineD> BeanLite, how did you get to sda4 ?
<BeanLite> sda1 (ntfs) recovery 15GB size; sda 2 (ntfs) system 100MB (boot); sda 3 (ntfs) 100GB; sda 4 (ntfs) 3GB; unallocated 347.66 GB.
<BeanLite> I put my UbuntuCD in the drive and was using the tool.
<BeanLite> I came to a screen that asked me if I wanted to A:) wipe the hard drive and load ubuntu or B:) manually change the partitions.
<BeanLite> I chose B.
<UndiFineD> ok, I am nut sure if ubuntu likes booting of a extended partition
<BeanLite> Then I tried to partition sda 4 (not knowing I was limited to 4 primary).
<BeanLite> That is how I got into this mess.
<BeanLite> Now I can't "undo" that action.
<UndiFineD> so sda4 can be deleted or ?
<BeanLite> I might be able to do it, but I remember that there was data in sda4 in the used column.
<BeanLite> I don't know what was in there.
<UndiFineD> ah
<UndiFineD> ok, we leave it then
<UndiFineD> so you create a new EXTENDED partition
<UndiFineD> which fills the whole unallocated space
<BeanLite> I thought you said Ubuntu does not like that?
<phillw> cook_: I sent you an invite?
<UndiFineD> I am not sure, I think it can be done
<BeanLite> ok ... willing to try ...
<cook_> ?
<BeanLite> How do we go about creating a new extended partition
<cook_> phil how do i accept
<phillw> yes is usually the best option :)
<UndiFineD> I can visualize the boot cd anymore
<UndiFineD> cannot
<cook_> but how?
<BeanLite> Ok ... what do I need to do for you?
<UndiFineD> select the unallocated space and create a new partition
<BeanLite> FYI - I'm contacting you from a different laptop and have the one we are discussing next to me.
<UndiFineD> it will either create extended space auto, or ask you to select extended partition type
<BeanLite> Ok ... I've selected it, and now from the Partition pull down screen I select new, correct?
<UndiFineD> yes
<BeanLite> Message - It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions (etc.)
<UndiFineD> when I create a new parttition in gparted, in the upper right corner it allows me to sellect primary or when I click it, logical or at the bottom of the selection extended
<BeanLite> On my screen there are no options in either the top or bottom right corners.
<UndiFineD> I may be too tired for this, been 2 am here (3am old time)
<BeanLite> Ok ... should I try to come back to the room another day?
<UndiFineD> maybe someone else can take over
<BeanLite> Ok ... no problem.
<BeanLite> Anyone else want to pick up the torch?
<UndiFineD> phillw, I am heading for bed, too late, tired
<UndiFineD> thanks for the help :)
<phillw> !terminal | cook_
<ubot2> cook_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cook_> ok
<BeanLite> Anyone up for a partition question/issue?
<BeanLite> I'll try back another time.  Thanks everyone.
<Cheri703> any way to make xchat hide join/part messages?
<head_victim> Cheri703: yes, just working out where the setting was.
<Cheri703> k, thanks :)
<head_victim> Cheri703: if you want it globally the switch is at http://xchat.org/faq/#q211
<Cheri703> thanks
<head_victim> It mentions a right click menu but I can't see that (I have in previous versions)
<head_victim> Oh, I found the right click, you have to do it over the channel bar or tree (depending on what you use) rather than the channel window itself. So if you want it just for a particular channel you can do it that way
<Cheri703> kk
<_schism_> can someone tell me where the video driver info is stored in 10.04 i have an intel 4500m with issues and google says to check the conf but i cant find it
<nlsthzn> _schism_: Hi, you could check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 (for Jaunty, but should put you on the right track)
<_schism_> nlsthzn, thanks i hadnt come across that one yet
<nlsthzn> np, hope it helps...
<_schism_> i hope so. wanna play minecraft ;)
<aveilleux> You don't need accelerated drivers to play Minecraft
<_schism_> got an error and after reading seems like i have a goofy video card'
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: what kind of video card?
<_schism_> intel 4500m
<_schism_> which is odd because I thought all intel stuff was floss
<_schism_> which is why I went hp
<slooksterpsv> floss? do you mean foss?
<_schism_> yeah fat fingers sorry
<_schism_> didnt catch it
<slooksterpsv> nope you're good :P
<slooksterpsv> what version and what de - e.g. Ubuntu 10.10 or Xubuntu 10.04
<_schism_> 10.04 upgraded on 10-10  to the lts.  hate spending time fixing stuff and lts last a lot longer
<_schism_> maybe I should switch to windoze..... you know no security problems and stuff :)
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: alrighty, hope the upgrade went well for you :) KDE gave me issues :( but that's a different story, so I missed previous pieces I belive, what video issues are you seeing? artifacts? resolution? no compiz? etc.
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: haha, if Windows works better for you, that's good
<_schism_> just crashes on minecraft not a biggie for most things it works fine.
<slooksterpsv> are you using sun java or icedtea java?
<_schism_> no windoze is evil.  this laptop came with 7 and it has been booted into 3 times.  once to set it up.  once for a tech support call to hp and lastly because my 2 year old got a hold of it
<_schism_> sun
<slooksterpsv> firefox or chome?
<_schism_> was using icedtea but it would only go to .18 instead of .22
<_schism_> both do the same thing
<_schism_> I may be looking at the worng thing.  I can get you a screen of the error if it helps
<slooksterpsv> I apologize, I'm more of an ati kind of person so my intel drivers are rustic at best, unless its gma500 p...however you spell it
<slooksterpsv> that would be great
<_schism_> no aplogies please, your helping me the guy begging :)
<_schism_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5008250/minecraftfail.png
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> minecraft works with sun-java6-*
<bioterror> I tested it two days ago
<_schism_> bioterror, its probably just my luck
<bioterror> as I had to deal with that in the forums
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: is liblwjgl-java installed?
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, ummm dunno let me check
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, synaptic doesnt even know what it is....
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: open a terminal and type in: sudo apt-get install liblwjgl-java
<_schism_> was already doing it :)
<_schism_> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "liblwjgl-java"
<slooksterpsv> ok weird... hmm, have you checked for hardware drivers in System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<_schism_> I dont have an additional drivers  something tells me that I am going to have to leave 10.04 arnt i?
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: not necessarily, could you check one other item for me?
<slooksterpsv> run, in a terminal: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - in here I want you to check for partner and backports, see if either of those are enabled
<_schism_> will do
<_schism_> can I use nano?
<slooksterpsv> yup
<slooksterpsv> I use pico personally so yeah
<slooksterpsv> is pico a ln of nano?
<_schism_> for some reason nano reminds me of the editors on the c64 :)
<slooksterpsv> nano is an improved pico from what I'm finding
<_schism_> dunno never used pico
<bioterror> pico comes with alpine ;)
<_schism_> would a pastie of the file help?  I have no idea what I am looking for
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> pine
<slooksterpsv> pastebin, yes
<slooksterpsv> dont mind me on this:
<slooksterpsv> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523652/
<slooksterpsv> ok so they call it paste.ubuntu.com I keep saying pastebin.ubuntu.com
<_schism_> yeah I know love me some pastebin and drop box :)
<slooksterpsv> ok that looks great
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: when you change java versions you do it through: update-java-alternatives right?
<_schism_> ummm I dont remember I got help in here a little bit ago let me see if I can scroll back and find it
<_schism_> I take that back it was a removal and an add let me see if I can find it
<slooksterpsv> type in this then: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
<_schism_> no output
<slooksterpsv> what does: update-java-alternatives -l  output?
<_schism_> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<slooksterpsv> perfect... we could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 - could try Part A, #1 for the xorg.conf file
<_schism_> tried it didnt create the file.  didnt they change the way that x11 worked and did away with the xorg.conf file?
<slooksterpsv> in /tmp do you have a folder called www.minecraft.net
<_schism_> yep
<mxe5> What shell command would I run to find out what version of Ubuntu I have on this laptop ? ?
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: run sudo rm -R /tmp/www.minecraft.net
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: then try to run minecraft again
<slooksterpsv> mxe5: run uname -a - that will give us the kernel version which can help us determine
<_schism_> mxe5, uname -a will give you everything
<mxe5> _schism_: Thanks
<_schism_> no worries
<_schism_> still the glx error.  hmmmm wonder if I delete the .minecraft and the one you just showed me and tried it again
<slooksterpsv> oh is there a .minecraft too haha
<_schism_> yeah I came across it before looks like its gone though
<slooksterpsv> yeah to find that you'd have to do a ls -a
<mxe5> _schism_: This a netbook version - Is this the latest one ? Maverick version? 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux ?
<_schism_> dunno if its a netbook version or not but its the same version of the kernel I have and i have a notebook and not a net book running 10.04
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, bah looks like its gonna be a dist-upgrade
<_schism_> bah
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: that looks like 10.04
<slooksterpsv> *** mxe5: that looks like 10.04
<slooksterpsv> 10.10 includes 2.6.35.22
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, lol yeah I know thats what I figgured
<mxe5> _schism_: I thought was a shell that tells you the exact name of the version?
<slooksterpsv> oh whoa clipping lol and minecraft isn't loading on my computer now niiice
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, lol sorry I are a bad influance
<_schism_> mxe5, well if I had to hazard a guess I would say your on 10.04 are you running gnome?
<slooksterpsv> there we go a restart of the browser fixed it, I cleared the cache from terminal haha
<mxe5> slooksterpsv: Oh ok - That's what I thought that might be one version back.
<_schism_> mxe5, it is. its the lts
<slooksterpsv> mxe5: I actually used the 2.6.35 kernel in 10.04, made it way way nice
<mxe5> _schism_: Yup you would be right.
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, whats the shell command to clear the cache?  maybe I can give that a shot
<slooksterpsv> well I did rm -R ~/.cache/chromium/Cache - as I use chromium
<mxe5> slooksterpsv: yea this thing really hums right along.
<slooksterpsv> mxe5: 2.6.35 makes it faster hehe better memory management
<slooksterpsv> that's why I have a hard time trying to convince myself to go back to 10.04 without doing the PPA, cause this kernel version is amazing!
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, realy that good?  hmmm may have to try it.  god I gotta learn how to do that stuff
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: the ppa's are easy to add, it's just: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa-full-name>   so for example
<mxe5> So how do I upgrade to the latest version, using this netbook version is allot different then the regular desktop version I run as well on my IBM clone box ?
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, know the ppa off the top of your head so I can give it a try on the 10.04?  :)
<slooksterpsv> mxe5: to 10.10? if so make sure your data is backed up first, everyone experiences the upgrade differently (Futurama reference :D wow!)
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: pulling up the forums to find it right now
<_schism_> oh ok I coulda done that thought maybe you were a skynet thing that had it all in your chipset :)
<mxe5> yea everything is backed up = I'm ready to give it a whirl.
<_schism_> bah same problem I give up. means a vm to run xp to try it out :(
<slooksterpsv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546932 - post #4 - they do have a newer kernel in the ppa I think its ... -22 I believe
<_schism_> does the newer kernals cause any problems with the lower releases?
<_schism_> hmmm no auto update thats a little scary
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: well it's not maintained like regular repositories are
<_schism_> slooksterpsv, yeah I understand that.  meaning its just a bit of food for thought
<slooksterpsv> _schism_: yup, if your hardware doesn't work with the kernel, then when gurb loads up select the previous kernel and try that... I'm tempted to try th 2.6.36 kernel... off to kernel.org to see whats new in it
<_schism_> lol
<_schism_> ya know I think I am just gonna give up on mine craft.  its not that important to me and I have wasted about 12 hours on it.  could have done the upgrade by thena nd seen what happened :)
<slooksterpsv> ok so the information I just received it looks like the kernel 2.6.35 does not support older i586 cpus
<_schism_> realy?  that sucks
<slooksterpsv> that's why the Lubuntu team is very dedicated to 10.04
<_schism_> i like lubuntu first nix I got to run on my old system
<slooksterpsv> nice, Lubuntu is great
<slooksterpsv> if I didn't do that right, _schism_ you should join #lubuntu-offtopic
<_schism_> true just a statement while you were helping me with my problem to keep me happy while you render excellent service :)
<haakon__> hello?
<bioterror> hallo hallo
<haakon__> hey a ressponse
<haakon__> was looking for some help or an opinion
<bioterror> I can give an opinnion: DONT DO IT!
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> how may I help you?
<haakon__> been there did it had to reinstall
<haakon__> trying to figure out a safe way to install 10.10 on the box i am using
<haakon__> it seems to hate that kernal
<haakon__> an old p4 box
<haakon__> the latest kernal it seems to work well with is the old 8.04 distro
<bioterror>  2.6.35-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 26 17:03:18 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bioterror> is what I am using
<haakon__> compaq presario sr1350 / 3x256 for ram
<haakon__> 2.6.24-28-rt is the kernal it works with
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I cant seem to understand why it would not work with any newer?
<haakon__> almost all of the newer distros it wont even load the live cd for
<bioterror> hmmm
<haakon__> they all give a similar error page and freeze
<haakon__> weird
<bioterror> what kind of?
<haakon__> it stops on a call trace
<haakon__> which is in terminal
<bioterror> you could do a upgrade from terminal
<bioterror> ?
<haakon__> i was thinking about trying the alternate cd
<haakon__> to see if it would have the same problem
 * bioterror can suggest to try lubuntu ;)
<haakon__> it would not boot peppermint
<UndiFineD> good morning
<haakon__> which is a 10 kernal with xfce desktop environment
<bioterror> haakon, I have to say this, it's a "kernel" with e's
<haakon__> from linux mint
<haakon__> sorry
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> makes esier if you want to search something sometimes
<haakon__> that it would
<bioterror> yeah, linux mint is a variant of ubuntu and peppermint is a cloud variant of mint
<haakon__> yep
<bioterror> I've tried peppermint
<haakon__> peppermint is interesting
<bioterror> it wasnt that huge joy
<friTTe|> bigger than Mint
<friTTe|> =)
<haakon__> but its on an old laptop
<friTTe|> that one is slow
<friTTe|> then i say Lubuntu =D
<haakon__> it does tax it
<bioterror> http://peppermintos.com/ it's a little offtopic, but do you know how they make that red color to those candies ;)
<friTTe|> no
<bioterror> friTTe|, do you like polkagrisar? :D
<UndiFineD> with bioterror
<friTTe|> well no big fan
<bioterror> friTTe|, it uses color E120 which is made by crushing insects :D
<friTTe|> yeah thats awesome
<bioterror> rather disgusting :D
<friTTe|> like skunks and stuff
<friTTe|> haha
<haakon__> i havent played much with peppermint but it is interesting that it has chromium in the distro
<bioterror> haakon__, lubuntu does too
<friTTe|> agree, chromium is the one
<friTTe|> im using the daily builds
<bioterror> I've got beta ppa ;)
<friTTe|> lovely
<bioterror> I have to say that peppermints black lxpanel looks "nice", but when you start using the desktop, it will look boring and annoying
<bioterror> I've been brainwashed
<haakon__> the lap top i have peppermint  in has depressing specs 600mhz celeron with 3xx for ram
<haakon__> 384mb ram
<haakon__> i was supprised that it would run it even
<friTTe|> hehe
<haakon__> it was lighter on the system than 9.10
<friTTe|> yeah pmint is fast and light
<friTTe|> but its based on lubu so speed is on that one too
<friTTe|> im running it on all my 3machines, and no one is old
<haakon__> my desktop is the machine i am trying to figure out today though
<friTTe|> ok
<friTTe|> i say try Lubu
<friTTe|> make a cd or Usb and try it out
<haakon__> it wont boot a live cd for current system kernels
<friTTe|> ok
<haakon__> i dont know why
<haakon__> gives me a page fault error
<friTTe|> hmm ok
<bioterror> haakon__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Intended%20Audience
<friTTe|> yah, and 10.04 is a LTS so you be good and updated for awhilw
<friTTe|> e
<haakon__> true it is one of the reasons i am trying to upgrade to one of the 10.XX kernals
<UndiFineD> I had trouble installing the beta of 10.10, so I headed for the 10.04.1 lts and upgraded it that way to current 10.10+patches
<kamartina> hello
<UndiFineD> hello
<kamartina> yes, i no one here will response me
<UndiFineD> kamartina, there are people here :)
<hobgoblin> kamartina: you need to ask the question - we all have real lifes as well :) Please read the topic
<kamartina> ok i am sorry, i need to as about screenlets, i have set it to start up system monitor at log in but it not start up at login as it must, waht i must do?
<UndiFineD> kamartina, you mean in system -> preferences -> startup applications ?
<kamartina> no, at screenlets manager  window i fill auto start on login for sysmonitor , but it don't work
<kamartina> i use lubuntu desktop
<UndiFineD> sorry, i do not, so I cannot help you there
<hobgoblin> phillw: kamartina needs lubuntu help it seems
<kamartina> yes
<hobgoblin> kamartina: there is a lubuntu channel if no-one here can help ##lubuntu I think
<kamartina> ok i saw #lubuntu, thanks, i will go there, thank you for all
<hobgoblin> kamartina: I know I can't :) long time since I played with screenlets and never with lubuntu
<kamartina> OK :)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<bioterror> hi
<sebsebseb> bioterror: hi
<bioterror> hi
<god37337> hey everyone :D i have a question i'm trying to install netactview on xubuntu and i recuires lib who are already outdated...so when compiling it doesn't find the new versions
<AndrewMC> god37337: you might want to try #xubuntu
<god37337> ok waiting...
<Daniel0108> hi
<god37337> hello :D
<Daniel0108> whats up?
<hobgoblin> god37337: did you use the deb?
<god37337> there is no deb wich i know from
<god37337> where can i find one?
<hobgoblin> http://netactview.sourceforge.net/download.html
<hobgoblin> installs fine
<hobgoblin> god37337: is it installed ok now?
<hobgoblin> I'll never know I guess ;)
<jappie> I just installed Xampp (lampp) whci I used to work with under Windwos. Installation went well and it starts. Now I want to copy my backed up files to the /htdocs  folders but it won't let em because of permissions.  Permissions are set to: "Owner: nobody (create and delete files)", "group: root(access files) ". How and to which permission should I change so I can use it as a working directory? Also, how this "nobody" works? Can I j
<jappie> ust set to my username (jappie)?
<bioterror> sudo chmod 777 /htdocs
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<jappie> Hi Bioterror!
<cprofitt> bioterror: is 777 really wise if that is going to be serving web pages?
<bioterror> cprofitt, well, 755 is then
<cprofitt> would it not be better to leave the rights as they are and copy the files using raised privs?
<pleia2> cprofitt: +1
<pleia2> recommending 777 is almost universally a bad idea
<cprofitt> pleia2: I agree. Its like recommending running as admin
 * pleia2 nods
<UndiFineD> a little http put
<UndiFineD> and bio is in terror
<pleia2> jappie: you were right, setting owner to your username is fine :)
<cprofitt> pleia2: I thought that using a special account was recommended
<pleia2> depends on the configuration
<cprofitt> ok
<pleia2> if you're using ftp to put the files up, using your ssh account is probably a bad idea ;)
<cprofitt> +1
<pleia2> but typically I just chown things to the user who will be working on them, or put the user in a group which can edit the files
<cprofitt> yeah - the config I remember reading was making a user called apache-user
<cprofitt> and then giving that rights
<pleia2> well, there is already a www-data user, which is what apache in ubuntu runs as
<UndiFineD> it is really silly, after 15 years they could not settle for a default user on apache
<pleia2> but that gives apache access to rewrite things - not good if you end up with a rogue php script which an attacker gets ahold of and can now delete your whole site
<jappie> euhhhh...guys...I am on purpose in the ubuntu-beginners channel:-)
<pleia2> so I don't allow www-data to write to anything it doesn't have to (some webapps require you have an images/ directory that www-data can write to, for instance, so it can upload files via the web interface)
<UndiFineD> I have seen: apache, http, nobody, webdev, and many alike
<pleia2> jappie: no worries, all you need to know is that you can chown it to your user :) don't use 777, that means anyone who has an account on the system can edit any of the files
<cprofitt> jappie: you are in the right channel... but we 'experts' (cough, cough) will sometimes debate about the 'right' answer
<cprofitt> yeah -- I will go with pleia2 on this one
<jappie> all is good!
<cprofitt> bioterror: you still here?
<pleia2> UndiFineD: can't agree upon the daemon name either, or the proper web directory :)
<jappie> So...I will do something like:  sudo chown  /htdocs ...???
<UndiFineD> indeed, for a open source organisation that has quite a generous income compared to others, it is silly they have not reached consensus
<cprofitt> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchown.htm
<UndiFineD> hope is good
<UndiFineD> especially from wbai
<pleia2> jappie: sudo chown jappie:jappie htdocs/
<cprofitt> +1 pleia
<pleia2> jappie:jappie gives htdocs/ the owner and group of "jappie" (every user has a group of their own name too)
<jappie> pleia2, thanks that worked (off course!)...Now I need to change the permissions back, right? What would be the recommended setting?
<pleia2> jappie: if your user is the one that will be editing files there, you can leave it that way
<jappie> I mean the /htdocs is stil in 777 mode
<pleia2> ah yes, you want to at least change that to 755
<bioterror> cprofitt, yeah, my internet connection cut off for a while
<cprofitt> no problem
<cprofitt> did you catch pleia's correction on the chmod?
<cprofitt> jappie: not sure what it was, but we will need to return it to that...
<cprofitt> pleia2: 755?
<pleia2> 755 gives all files executable bit, which isn't required for files but the directories need it
<jappie> cprofitt, yes I just changed the permissions back!
<cprofitt> cool
<UndiFineD> sudo chmod 755 /htdocs
<jappie> yeap!
<pleia2> if you're interested, the values for these crazy numbers are: read (4),  write  (2),  and  execute  (1)
<pleia2> and positions in "755" are user who owns it, group and everyone else
<cprofitt> so a 5 = read and execute
<cprofitt> a 3 would be write and execute
<cprofitt> etc
<pleia2> so owner gets read + write + execute (4+2+1), group and other gets read and execute (4+1)
<pleia2> :)
<jappie> I am starting to get it...you want everybosy to be able to access the file but not write to it!
<pleia2> yep
<jappie> alrighty!
<aveilleux> chmod can use symbolic names now... you don't have to use the octal permission numbers anymore
<jappie> Now the next thing....when I try to open a website on xampp, i get : Access forbidden! You don't have permission to access the requested object....
<UndiFineD> aveilleux, you mean rwxr-xr-x ?
<aveilleux> UndiFineD: No, more like a+r g+rw u+rwx
<UndiFineD> ok, maybe in some logic that can be eeasier, but I dont get it, how is it eassier that 755 ?
<pleia2> more intuitive if you don't know the number logic
<jappie> I think I solved my problem.....I need to set the permissions for the folders that "group" and "others" can "access files"... and then it works!
<cprofitt> jappie: yep
<cprofitt> others can read and execute
<cprofitt> so a 5
<cprofitt> 755
<cprofitt> would be the total
<jappie> So do i need tp do this for every folder within /htdocs  separately? or can I do this all at ones?
<cprofitt> you could do it recursively
<cprofitt> but the rights should not have changed on the other ones...
<cprofitt> I have to run home and help my daughter...
<cprofitt> I should be back on later, but pleia2 can likely get you all set with the web stuff
<cprofitt> see you all a little while from now
<jappie> cprofitt, thanks!
<cprofitt> you are most welcome
<Cheri703> I'm completely unfamiliar with writing scripts, but I want to make one. is there a super basic tutorial somewhere? or if I tell you what I want, can someone hook me up? :) (it's literally like, ssh, enter password, start program, I just do it OFTEN, and want to simplify the process)
<pleia2> don't be scared off by the title, it starts off gently: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<aveilleux> This is what I learned how to script from
<pleia2> between that and the book Unix Shells by Example I learned most things :)
<Cheri703> ok, awesome :) thanks
 * Cheri703 is not a programmer and usually has her brother write these things, but he's at work
<Cheri703> can I just state for the record: the F/OSS world has an unhealthy fascination with recursive acronyms
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> it's ridiculous
<Cheri703> also, I'm already a wee bit lost on this tutorial thing -_- I'll keep reading
<UndiFineD> what is wrong with floss'ing ?
<pleia2> Cheri703: you also may want to try googling for what you're trying to do, there are zillions of bash examples that people have already written online
<Cheri703> good call
<Cheri703> oh, this is off topic pleia2 but I printed out some "finished" business cards today :)
<pleia2> like "rename all files in a directory with bash script" or "pull data $foo from the ls command"
<aveilleux> Or one of us could do it :P
<pleia2> Cheri703: yay! I really need to get some proper ones done...
<Cheri703> I get the clean edge avery cards and print my own :)
<pleia2> yeah, I use those but I don't have a color printer
<Cheri703> I got a 500 pack a few years ago for $20 and still going strong ;)
<pleia2> I just need to get some moo cards and be done with it
<Cheri703> well, you could take them somewhere and get them done, probably still cheaper
<jappie> bbl
<Cheri703> friend of mine has some moo cards
<Cheri703> woo google! :) I now have saved myself several steps, several times per day/week
<UndiFineD> you found a script ?
<Cheri703> yeah, was able to just toss the program I wanted into it instead of the one that was there
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> now instead of "open terminal, ssh, password, program name" it's "click launcher, password"
<UndiFineD> you do ssh, if you export your public key to the ssh server, you do not even need a password
<Cheri703> yeah, but since I'm using my netbook, I'd rather limit what access someone would have if it were stolen
<Cheri703> where do icon files get stored?
<Cheri703> like for a specific program
<aveilleux>  /usr/share
<UndiFineD> /var/share/icons has quite a few
<Cheri703> k, thanks
<Cheri703> awesome. now I have a launcher that has the correct icon, even though the program isn't even installed locally :)
<pleia2> shiny :)
<BeanLite> Hi, I have a brand new laptop, and trying to set up a dual boot Win 7, Ubuntu machine.  Unfortunately, I made a mistake when trying to set up the partitions, and need some help getting back on track.  Is anyone available to help?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, what's the current predicament look like?
<BeanLite> Additional details: I didn't realize you were only allowed to have 4 primary partitions.  I tried to partition the 4th moving a huge chunk of available hard drive space, and now the space is simply unallocated and unavailable to be used.  I need help either reversing my partition attempt or how to make the unallocated space usable again.
<BeanLite> My laptop: Samsung Q430, approx 500 GB HD
<BeanLite> Windows 7 preloaded
<deejoe> BeanLite: you might get away with deleting just one of the primary partitions, and then taking all the unallocated space and putting it in a single extended partition, which you can then divide up into logical partitions.
<deejoe> BeanLite: you would want to make an archive onto another disk of what's in that partition first, though!
<BeanLite> I think there was data in all 4 partitions.
<BeanLite> Ok ... here is my partition status:
<BeanLite> sda1 (nfts) recovery 15GB; sda2 (nfts) 100MB system; sda3 (nfts) 100GB; sda4 (nfts) 3GB; unallocated 347.66 GB
<BeanLite> Prior to my attempts to repartition, there were about 3GB of data in sda 4, and I don't think I should touch the other 3.
<BeanLite> How do I go about archiving sda4?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, what's on sda4?
<BeanLite> I'm not sure.  This is a brand new laptop and I wanted to set things up before doing anything significant with the laptop.  How do I find out that info for you?
<ibuclaw> Mounting the partition usually helps. =)
<BeanLite> How do I mount sda4.  I'm currently using the UbuntuCD, and I'm operating the "trydemo."  I currently have GParted open.
<kristian-aalborg> hi, anyone got alpine to work with gmail?
<BeanLite> ibuclaw, what do I need to do to help you?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, the Places menu...
 * ibuclaw is in and out currently =)
<BeanLite> Ibuclaw ... I got your first comment to go the Places menu, but then the following message was displayed "***ibuclaw is in and out currently =)"  Are you still there?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, on the Top panel, there is a Places menu which should list all drives
<BeanLite> Correct.
<ibuclaw> mount the 3GB one, see what's inside
<BeanLite> Click on the 3.2 GB filesystem, and then click on the icon on my desktop ... ok.
<ibuclaw> I'm assuming:
<ibuclaw> sda1 (nfts) recovery 15GB; <-- is for Windows Recovery
<ibuclaw> sda2 (nfts) 100MB system; <-- is for Windows boot
<BeanLite> "$recycle.bin" "system volume information" and "bootsqm.dat"
<ibuclaw> sda3 (nfts) 100GB; <-- is your windows root (C:/ ?)
<BeanLite> I believe you are correct on all sda assumptions.
<ibuclaw> recycle bin??
<ibuclaw> bootsqm.dat is a residue of a checkdisk
<BeanLite> "$recycle.bin"
<BeanLite> Yes ... I ran a checkdisk prior to my partition attempt based on instructions I found on a ubuntu documentation help description.
<stlsaint> BeanLite: oh you managed to lure out ibuclaw!!! Your in luck!!
<ibuclaw> </lurk>
<stlsaint> lol
<BeanLite> Thank you stlsaint ... I had a feeling I had a real guru helping me out.
<stlsaint> ;)
<ibuclaw> I know bugger all about windows, sad but true. =)
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, so you shrank sda4
<BeanLite> Correct ... I had over 300GBs of space and I tried to separate a very large chunk of that for my ubuntu shell.
<ibuclaw> It *could* be that the OEM meant for it to be a data partition then
<BeanLite> Looking back on it, I should probably set up about 200 GBs for ubuntu.
<ibuclaw> ie: Windows *may* be configured to point your Home/Documents directory to that partition.
<BeanLite> What I've learned so far, correct me if I'm wrong, when I tried to set up a 5th primary partition, I couldn't do that, so it took the separated HD space and it was "unallocated."
<ibuclaw> You can only have 4 partitions of a Disk
<BeanLite> Yes, that's what I've learned subsequent to my attempt.
<ibuclaw> *4 Primary Partition
<stlsaint> looks like somebody is going logical/extended
<BeanLite> So is there a way to get the "unallocated" HD space back into sda4, and then set up ... yes ...
<ibuclaw> yep, and what I'm trying to deduce is whether or not deleting sda4 will cause Windows to have a hissy fit
<BeanLite> ahhh ...
<BeanLite> ok ... what information do you need to help make your deduction?
<BeanLite> Happy to do whatever you need.
<BeanLite> PS - I'm writing to you from a different laptop, and have the other one right next to me.
<BeanLite> So I can do whatever you need and keep this channel open.
<stlsaint> BeanLite: ^^ always best
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, If it were me. Boot Windows, look for 3GB partition, check what it is mounted as
<BeanLite> ok ... I will reboot, remove the ubuntuCD and I know exactly where the 3GB partition is ... one sec while I do that
<ibuclaw> I can't remember, is it Start-> Right Click on 'Documents' -> Properties ?
<ibuclaw> will tell you the location of the Home folder for Windows
<stlsaint> for home folder is root of main drive no?
<BeanLite> I can tell you from prior review, that I can see the 3GB partition in "My Computer."
<ibuclaw> stlsaint, it doesn't have to be.
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: aye
 * stlsaint fades to the misty background.....
<ibuclaw> I'm just curious why the OEM would set it partition structure that way
<ibuclaw> either A: data -> useless, can delete
<ibuclaw> or B: home -> dependent, update windows settings, then delete
<BeanLite> When I open up "My Computer" I can see C: drive (which is what we thought our primary drive was), and then I can see the D: drie (2.91 GB free of 3.0 GB)
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, and it's completely empty as your concerned?
<BeanLite> Ok I have opened up the Document Properties section ...
<BeanLite> My Documents C:\Users\my name; Public Documents (C:\Users\Public)
<BeanLite> I just clicked on the D: drive ... the only thing I see is bootsqm.dat
<BeanLite> Did that answer your question?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, yeah.
<ibuclaw> Just a data partition.
<ibuclaw> You can boot Ubuntu LiveCD, System->Admin->Partition Manager
<BeanLite> Great ... so you are thinking I should delete sda4, and then get the unallocated space back into sda4?
<BeanLite> ok ... rebooting
<ibuclaw> delete sda4
<ibuclaw> create new Extended Partition
<ibuclaw> and then perhaps 3 or 4 Logical partitions inside
<BeanLite> I should use the "trydemo" section of the UbuntuCD correct?
<stlsaint> you must have made your own remastered livecd for it to say "demo" >:)
<BeanLite> Actually, I sent a $10 donation, and ordered a 10.04LTS CD.  When I boot up it gives me the option to "try ubuntu 10.04LTS" or "install ubuntu 10.04LTS"
<BeanLite> Use the "try" option to be altering the partitions?
<BeanLite> I'm going to head over to "try" because that is how I could access GParted.
<stlsaint> BeanLite: right, try ubuntu, no word there that says "demo" :P
<stlsaint> BeanLite: dont mind me, just being anal ;)
<BeanLite> sorry ... my bad
<BeanLite> No no ... accuracy is important if I actually want accurate help.
<stlsaint> np
<BeanLite> Ok ... I've highlighted sda4, clicked on partition, and I'm on "delete."  I'm going to select unless you say ... "NO."
<BeanLite> ok ... deleting sda4
<BeanLite> "All operations successfully completed"
<BeanLite> Selecting on the unallocated, click on partition, and select new ...
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: poke ^^ your time to shine
<BeanLite> I have the "create new partition" screen now open ...
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, create new extended
<BeanLite> Free space preceding and following MiB is currently 0, and New size is 359077 ... Create as = extended partition; File system = extended
<ibuclaw> yep
<BeanLite> Click Add?
<ibuclaw> yep
<BeanLite> great ...
<ibuclaw> then click on the extended partition, and select Add again.
<BeanLite> "all operations successfully completed"
<ibuclaw> 20GB should be OK for Ubuntu root partition
<BeanLite> ok ... update ... there is an "unallocated section between sda 3 and 4 (6.52 MiB)
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, doesn't really matter, does it ?
<BeanLite> sda 4 now has 350.65 GB ... and there is an unallocated section of the same size inset
<BeanLite> I just wanted to make sure that is what you expected.
<BeanLite> Clicked on sda4, when I selected partition there was no "add" option
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, the unallocated space inside the extended
<BeanLite> ok ... clicked on that, then partition and new?
<ibuclaw> yeo
<ibuclaw> 20GB should be OK for Ubuntu root partition
<ibuclaw> doesn't matter what type of partition you choose yet...
<ibuclaw> then you can create a 3 or 4GB swap partition
<ibuclaw> and then the rest of the unallocated space is up to you to decide what to do with it.
<BeanLite> 20GB = 20480 mb ... and you said logical or extended doesn't matter ...
<BeanLite> ok ... turning off round to cylinders
<BeanLite> clicking add
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, no, the filessytem format doesn't matter
<ibuclaw> the filesystems all need to be Logical
<BeanLite> ohhh ... logical or extended
<BeanLite> ok ... changing
<BeanLite> ok ... set to logical and ext2
<BeanLite> clicking add
<ibuclaw> might be a moment with ext2...
<BeanLite> Error occurred ...
<BeanLite> "An error occurred while applying the operations."
<stlsaint> uh oh
<BeanLite> That's what I said.
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, any way you can elaborate on that?
<ibuclaw> usually there's some form of dropdown
<BeanLite> ok ...
<BeanLite> "Important - If you want support, you need to provide the saved details!  See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tip/save_details.htm for more imformation" and the OK button.
<BeanLite> I've been to this webpage before ... I can click on save details but I need to do several commands to save it to a flashdrive.
<BeanLite> I had trouble doing this when I tried it earlier.
<BeanLite> I have no further option for a drop down.
<ibuclaw> mkay.
<ibuclaw> screenshot time perhaps? :~)
<BeanLite> My understanding is that the website will give you the details but you don't actually see them until you get the file pulled.
<ibuclaw> if you close that error window and take a screenshot of the partition layout as gparted sees it ->post here or /pm
<BeanLite> ok ... closing the window without saving the details
<BeanLite> I have the screenshot on my flashdrive, which is open.
<BeanLite> how do I get this to you?
<ibuclaw> image hosting site usually
<ibuclaw> http://imageshack.us/
<stlsaint> ibuclaw: my favorite image hosting site
<ibuclaw> I prefer my blog
<BeanLite> ok ... website open ... browsed, found my file ...
<BeanLite> uploading
<BeanLite> ok ... now what?
<BeanLite> Am I emailing this to you?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, you can post the link here
<BeanLite> http://img189.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img189/9409/screenshotdn.png
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, ok, so click on the bottom partition listed (unallocated space)
<ibuclaw> Add
<ibuclaw> Partition type: Logical
<ibuclaw> Partition format: ext4
<ibuclaw> Size: 20GB
<ibuclaw> make sure it is located as far left as you can get it
<ibuclaw> so it should be 0MB before, 330GB after
<ibuclaw> OK
<ibuclaw> Add
<ibuclaw> Partition type: Logical
<ibuclaw> Partition format: swap
<ibuclaw> Size 4GB
<BeanLite> wait
<ibuclaw> ditto, far left
<BeanLite> query - you said that it should be 0MB before (no prob)
<BeanLite> and then 330GB after ... but didn't you want me to shrink the number to 20GB?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, when creating the partition, there should be an image on top of all the information
<BeanLite> yup ... see that
<ibuclaw> you can click + drag + resize it
<ibuclaw> click + drag to the left
<ibuclaw> shrink it so it is about 20GB
<ibuclaw> doesn't need to be exact.
<BeanLite> ok ... and it is as far left as possible
<BeanLite> logical and ext4
<ibuclaw> click OK
<BeanLite> clicking off round to cylinders
<ibuclaw> then click Add again
<ibuclaw> and do the same, but with a 4GB Swap partition
<BeanLite> on the unallocated section again
<BeanLite> how I do designate swap ... i'm limited to logical and extended in "create as"
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, create as Logical
<ibuclaw> Format -> swap
<BeanLite> "linux-swap" ... found it
<ibuclaw> as for the remainder of the space, you can do what you want with it.
<BeanLite> the computer reset the free space preceding to 615, make that 0?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, yes
<BeanLite> ok 0 proceeding, size set, logical partition and linux-swap, round to cylinder off, ready for Add?
<ibuclaw> yes
<BeanLite> now complete both operations
<BeanLite> error occurred
<ibuclaw> screenshot?
<BeanLite> "error occurred while applying the operations"
<BeanLite> ok ... brb
<BeanLite> http://img440.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img440/4879/screenshot2ne.png
<ibuclaw> 8GB swap is overkill... >:)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I accidently ran centerim as root
<BeanLite> sorry ... trying to go fast for you ... do the same thing over and shrink part 2?
<BeanLite> Or is the problem something else?
<kristian-aalborg> and did a lot of nice changes that aren't saved by my default user, of course
<kristian-aalborg> can I copy the settings?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, there's a '+' on the 'Create Logical Partition' part of the pending operations window
<ibuclaw> that should tell you what step it choked at
<BeanLite> Message: "create empty partition" + libparted messages "unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition"
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-02
<BeanLite> ibuclaw ... just wanted to make sure you aren't suffering from a heart attack or boredom ... you ok?
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Partition%20alignment%20changes%20may%20break%20some%20systems
<BeanLite> Are you saying my system is broken?
<BeanLite> The link sent me to a section saying "Partition alignment changes may break some systems"
<nlsthzn> Hi all :D
<BeanLite> ibuclaw ... the laptop is brand new ... should I be taking it back to the store and report it as broken?
<seidos> BeanLite, what make and model?
<BeanLite> Samsung Q430
<BeanLite> Which is not what was listed in the danger grouping.
<seidos> BeanLite, what did you check against?
<BeanLite> The link ibuclaw sent me ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Partition%20alignment%20changes%20may%20break%20some%20systems
<BeanLite> In the partition alignment my break some systems, the notes warn about certain types of Asus machines.
<seidos> BeanLite, ah.  well, i couldn't get 10.04 to install on my notebook.  it isn't listed anywhere either.
<BeanLite> So what should I do?  What is the next step?
<Cheri703> quick question: where does rhythm box save ripped tracks?
<BeanLite> ibuclaw ... seidos was working with me for a little bit, but he just left and I still don't have an answer ... Is my system cracked, and should I bring it back to the store?  If the answer is no, I just need an idea of my next step.  Should I come back another night and seek out assistance?  If yes, then thank you very much for all of your help.
<ibuclaw> BeanLite, "By default, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS aligns partitions on disk to 1 MiB (1048576 bytes) boundaries. This ensures maximum performance on many modern disks, particularly solid state drives but also new "Advanced Format" disks with physical sectors larger than the traditional 512 bytes. Very few systems nowadays need the old alignment, used in the days of MS-DOS when it was useful for partitions to start at the beginning of a cylinder."
<ibuclaw> How this ties in with  "unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition":
<ibuclaw> The way the partition layout is formatted (I assume aligned to cylinder) is not supported anymore.
<BeanLite> ok ... does that mean that I need to pick numbers that exactly calculate to certain numbers ... for example 4GB = 4096 MB, and I need to pose exact numbers instead of just sliding the bar to an approximate position?
<BeanLite> or are you saying ... do not uncheck "round to the cylinders"
<BeanLite> ibuclaw - SUCCESS!  While I was waiting for you, I started to experiment.  I followed your instructions to the "T" except I left the "round to the cylinder" box checked, and used exactly round numbers.  I have saved 100GB as sda5 and 4GB as sda6.
<BeanLite> Now that my partitions are set, should I go back to the title screen and now pick the option "install Ubuntu 10.04LTS?"
<BeanLite> Welcome back stlsaint
<stlsaint> thanks
<BeanLite> ibuclaw has been great, and he is clearly in demand by most of the rest of room.  Thanks for the recommendation.
<stlsaint> BeanLite: yea once you get ahold of him you sorta have to try your hardest to pick his brain as long as you can before he flys off again
<BeanLite> yeah ... I think he has flown off ... but I might have gotten just enough out of him to be able to proceed from some of my documentation links that I found in the ubuntu website.
<BeanLite> I've asked him a question and I'm going to wait a little bit longer to see if I can attract him back.
<Cheri703> BeanLite: were you waiting to hear if you should go ahead and install now that the partitions are set?
 * Cheri703 has been lurking
<stlsaint> anybody want a challenge?
<BeanLite> Yes!
<stlsaint> you do?? :D
<Cheri703> BeanLite: yes to me or to stlsaint
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> and stlsaint, it depends on what it is...
 * Cheri703 never agrees to things without further explanation ;)
<nlsthzn> Is there any cookies involved in this challenge?
<BeanLite> If the answer to the question is "yes" then will the UbuntuCD make it obvious how to drop the install procedure into the newly created sda5.  Cheri703 ... the big YES was for you.
<BeanLite> Sorry stlsaint ... I can't even get out of my own way.
<Cheri703> BeanLite: you should be able to go into the partitioner that will show up and choose the "set your own partitions" or whatever is similar to that, and then designate which to use
<BeanLite> Ok ... I will pull up the ubuntu documentation installation advice guide and give it a shot.
<roycebarber> Any of you sexy nerds know if there is a super-stupid-dummies guide to Ubuntu? Any answers posted will most likely be too technical, so please note the words "super-stupid". I could use that. Better yet, a YouTube series?
<BeanLite> Cheri703 - ty for answering the question.  Please tell ibuclaw I appreciate all of his help.
<BeanLite> Stlsaint - Thanks for chatting, and good luck with your problem as well.
<Cheri703> will do BeanLite
<stlsaint> BeanLite: thanks
<Cheri703> roycebarber: try www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Cheri703> it's a bit old, but don't let that sway you
<Cheri703> it'll help a LOT
<roycebarber> Cheri703 thanks!!
<Cheri703> and always feel free to come back here
<Cheri703> I'm all about explaining the graphical way of doing things (instead of command line) if it is possible :)
<Cheri703> and welcome :)
<roycebarber> I love graphics, thus I own a TV and computer monitor :D
<seidos> command line is your friend though!
<roycebarber> Yes, but my brain doesn't function on text.
<seidos> except when it isn't >:|
<seidos> may the literacy be with you
<roycebarber> also with you
<seidos> may it be with us all
<Cheri703> seidos: things might be "easier" or "faster" with cli, but...for many many many people coming from windows, it's just not
<roycebarber> also with those of us who haven't been born yet
 * Cheri703 is gradually learning many cli things, but sometimes gui is just easier
<stlsaint> Cheri703: have you ever heard of clicompanion?
<seidos> and those of us who might be reborn
<Cheri703> stlsaint: yeah, I have it...I don't use it often though
<roycebarber> also those of us who wander aimlessly with no body
<seidos> Cheri703, it's a matter of memorizing commands, which i'm terrible at.
<seidos> ohhhh!  *cough* *cough* *cough*
<Cheri703> yeah, I make cheat sheets :)
 * roycebarber has 2kb of onboard brain ram
 * seidos finds that hard to believe
<seidos> brain ram is so difficult to measure
<seidos> as is brain hdd
<roycebarber> as is brain GPU SLI
<seidos> sli?
<roycebarber> perhaps i misspoke. sli, as in using two graphics cards on nvedia
<roycebarber> ATI calls it CrossFire
 * nlsthzn thinks that there is a lot of posting going on here...
<seidos> two graphics cards?  people do that still?  i thought that was stopped after 3dlabs
<stlsaint> seidos: crossfire sli's ;)
<seidos> stlsaint, apathy
<cprofitt> night all
<capmtripps> hi all
<capmtripps> anyone got the time to answer a few questions?
<aveilleux> !ask | capmtripps
<ubot2> capmtripps: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<realeyes> i need some help with my grub screen
<realeyes> it wont show ver 10.10 becaue i upgraded w/o live CD
<realeyes> do i need to reinstall to fix grub?
<capmtripps> can anyone tell me how to set up xp so that i can install ubuntu 10.10 and choose between OS at boot?
<realeyes> capmtripps: burn 10.10 to CD and go into your BIOS setting on your PC and change the boot priority from Hard Drive to CD ROM
<aveilleux> capmtripps: Install XP normally, leaving half the hard drive empty. Then install Ubuntu normally. Ubuntu will pick up XP's existence in most cases.
<capmtripps> my real question is about formatting my 2nd hard drive so that the OS are independent...
<aveilleux> capmtripps: Yeah, it doesn't matter all that much. Just install Ubuntu to the second drive and it'll be fine.
<capmtripps> ok... thanks
<capmtripps> will it load a booter script or something like that?
<aveilleux> capmtripps: It installs GRUB, which is a bootloader. Not a bootloader script; a full bootloader.
<capmtripps> ok cool... thanks
<capmtripps> what if windows doesn't currently recognize the drive
<capmtripps> it shows up in device manager but not in my computer
<capmtripps> will that affect what windows recognizes later?
<aveilleux> capmtripps: That doesn't matter... Windows won't recognize it anyway since the drive will be formatted using ext4, a file system that Windows doesn't understand.
<capmtripps> ah, that's exactly the information i was looking for
<realeyes> Question: If I went from 10.04 to 10.10 and GRUB doesn't recognize 10.10, how do I fix grub?
<capmtripps> thanks again!
<aveilleux> realeyes: Reinstall GRUB
<realeyes> how do I go about that?
<aveilleux> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<realeyes> aveilleux: what if I dont have a live CD?
<aveilleux> realeyes: then.. make one?
<realeyes> ;?
<realeyes> Not sure if I have blank CDs ;/
<Cheri703> have a usb flash drive?
<Cheri703> make a live usb
<UndiFineD> good morning
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<cprofitt> hey Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Helloo cprofitt .
<cprofitt> You were mentioned a few times at UDS mate
<Silver_Fox_> Oh,  that's nice. For why? :)
<cprofitt> I do not recall the details, but both were - Silverfox has done 'x' type mentions
<Silver_Fox_> Oh okay, nothing "bad" then is what I am getting at.
<deejoe> heh
<Silver_Fox_> I got quite vocal with some of the forum changes cprofitt .
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> I encountered a few foxes, but never any silver haired ones
<UndiFineD> one time it was a mother with 3 young ones
<Silver_Fox_> Hello UndiFineD , a fellow web developer I see :)
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> but now learning python from pedro
<Silver_Fox_> Has he pointed you at "A byte of python" yet UndiFineD  ?
<UndiFineD> found that myself
<Silver_Fox_> Great
<wilson_pereira> i have one problem a delete my partition of dell utility and now my grub don't detect my windows 7
<wilson_pereira> can someone help-me?
<Mohan_chml> wilson_pereira, you deleted the sda1 partition? with 100 MB?
<wilson_pereira> yes
<Mohan_chml> you used Gparted?
<wilson_pereira> yes
<Mohan_chml> try using checkdisk
<wilson_pereira> ok
<Mohan_chml> !checkdisk
<ubot2> Factoid 'checkdisk' not found
<Mohan_chml> argh!
<Mohan_chml> !ckdsk | wilson_pereira
<ubot2> Factoid 'ckdsk' not found
<wilson_pereira> my ubuntu don't have that commands
<wilson_pereira> how can I install that?
<Silver_Fox_> Mohan_chml,  That is microsoft windows. You shouldn't need to defrag
<wilson_pereira> how can I do that?
<Mohan_chml> ah..! sowwie Silver_Fox_
<Mohan_chml> Silver_Fox_, do you think that will help reverting his actions?
<Silver_Fox_> I would use fsck to check a Linux filesystem.
<wilson_pereira> but my linux partition is ok... I am in ubuntu now
<hobgoblin> if you deleted windows then get out of ubuntu and work from inside the livecd should be the first thing you do
<wilson_pereira> I've already try that option.. but don't work..
<hobgoblin> have you rerun grub update?
<wilson_pereira> ys
<wilson_pereira> sorry I delete the sda2 with 8gb with the name of dell utility
<hobgoblin> in  a terminal what does this command get you     sudo os-prober
<wilson_pereira> ok, I do that.. but not return any message
<wilson_pereira> I ran boot_info_script
<wilson_pereira> Can I send my report?
<hobgoblin> oh ok - pastebin it then - I will have a look
<hobgoblin> wilson_pereira: paste.ubuntu.com - I'm not accepting anything from anyone I do not know
<wilson_pereira> oh sorry
<wilson_pereira> can I send to you Silver_fox my report.txt when I ran boot_info_script?
<hobgoblin> wilson_pereira: use paste.ubuntu.com
<hobgoblin> then anyone looking can see it ...
<Mohan_chml> wilson_pereira, please copy the same and paste it in pastebin
<wilson_pereira> sorry, but how can i do that, because i am a beginner in IRC
<lubuntuuser> hi all
<lubuntuuser> i have a question
<wilson_pereira> #!/bin/bash
<wilson_pereira> VERSION=0.55
<wilson_pereira> DATE="February 15th, 2010"
<wilson_pereira> #to use this script:
<wilson_pereira> #
<wilson_pereira> #     sudo bash boot_info_script055.sh
<wilson_pereira> #or
<wilson_pereira> #     su -
<wilson_pereira> #     bash boot_info_script055.sh
<wilson_pereira> #
<wilson_pereira> #
<wilson_pereira> ### last-modified
<wilson_pereira> #
<wilson_pereira> #author  Ulrich Meierfrankenfeld (aka meierfra.)
<wilson_pereira> # with  contributions from caljohnsmith
<wilson_pereira> # (both members of ubuntuforums.org)
<wilson_pereira> # and Gert Hulselmans
<wilson_pereira> #
<hobgoblin> omg
<wilson_pereira> #hosted at: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<wilson_pereira> #
<wilson_pereira> #The birth of the boot info script:
<hobgoblin> wilson - quit it
<wilson_pereira> #   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837791
<wilson_pereira> #
<wilson_pereira> #Looks at all MBRs and identifies the boot loader.
<wilson_pereira> #   For Grub and Supergrub:  displays the controlling partition.
<wilson_pereira> #   If the  MBR is unknown, displays the whole MBR.
<wilson_pereira> #Looks at all  partitions:
<wilson_pereira> #   Determines their type
<wilson_pereira> #   Identifies their boot sectors.
<wilson_pereira> #         For grub: displays the controlling partition and the offset
<wilson_pereira> #         of the stage2 file as recorded in the boot sector.
<wilson_pereira> #         For NTFS and Fat, examines the Boot Parameter Block for errors.
<wilson_pereira> #   Identifies the operating system
<wilson_pereira> #   Lists  boot programs.
<wilson_pereira> #   Displays the partition table
<wilson_pereira> #   Displays "blkid -c /dev/null"
<wilson_pereira> #   Finds  boot directories and displays their contents.
<wilson_pereira> #   Looks in "/" and "NST" for  bootpart codes  and displays the offset
<wilson_pereira> #                and boot drive it is trying to chainload
<wilson_pereira> #   Looks on "/" and "/NST" for stage1 files and displays the offset
<wilson_pereira> #         and bootdrive of the stage 2  files is trying to chainload.
<wilson_pereira> #   Displays  boot configuration files.
<wilson_pereira> #   Is able to search LVM partitions if  the LVM2 package is install
<lubuntuuser> why lubuntu ask me a username and password?? i just wanna try the system...i don't know default user and pass
<wilson_pereira> #      ("apt-get install lvm2"  in debian based  distros)
<wilson_pereira> #   Is able to search Linux Software Raid partitions (MD Raids) if
<wilson_pereira> #       the "mdadm" package is installed.
<Silver_Fox_> wilson_pereira,  Please use pastebin.com
<wilson_pereira> #   If dmraid is installed, searches all raid drives, detected by dmraid.
<wilson_pereira> #All information is written to the file "RESULTS.txt" in the
<wilson_pereira> #    same folder as the script. But  when run from /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin,
<hobgoblin> wilson_pereira: 3 times you were told to use paste.ubuntu.com
<wilson_pereira> #    or  other system folder the file "RESULTS.txt" is written to the
<wilson_pereira> #    home directory of the user who runs this script.
<wilson_pereira> ###### Display version and d
<wilson_pereira> how can I  paste it in pastebin?
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: wait a minute for this to clear
<Silver_Fox_> Has it stopped?
<hobgoblin> I hope so
<lubuntuuser> why lubuntu ask me a username and password?? i just wanna try the system...i don't know default user and pass
<hobgoblin> wilson_pereira: go to paste.ubuntu.com - paste it there and then give us the url
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: is that the livecd ?
<lubuntuuser> yes
<wilson_pereira> http://pastebin.com/tp7F4vMM
<wilson_pereira> hobgoblin I pust in pastebin.com .....   http://pastebin.com/tp7F4vMM
<lubuntuuser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524460/
<lubuntuuser> now what i can do?
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: generally it measn there is soemthing up with the cd if it asks for a password - just verifying now
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: you didn't need to do that to pastebin :) the other user was sending a HUGE file to the channel
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: confirmed that there is not a username and password for the livecd - hang on and I will get you a few links to look at so you can check the download and cd
<wilson_pereira> hobgloblin --->>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/524462/
<Silver_Fox_> wilson_pereira,  Please be patient. We have seen it
<hobgoblin> wilson_pereira: I know and when I have time I will look at it
<lubuntuuser> there is a way to edit some configuration file??
<lubuntuuser> i'm not a beginner...
<wilson_pereira> ok, thanks
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: you may have a dodgy d/load or burn - what OS did you use to get the download - is it on a linux machine ?
<lubuntuuser> Win XP
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: you can get a tool to check the md5sum - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Windows
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: the md5sum is on this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/CheckCD
<lubuntuuser> it's onlt for this...
<lubuntuuser> only*
<lubuntuuser> can this problem may depends from other cause??
<hobgoblin> check the download is good and then check the burn - usually when one of the buntu livecd's asks fro a username and password it points to there being something wrong with the burn or download
<lubuntuuser> ok i'm checking
<hobgoblin>  a faast burn or a burn to a rewritable disc maybe
<lubuntuuser> is not rw
<hobgoblin> did you check the cd?
<hobgoblin> wilson_pereira: that is a copy of the script - you actually need to run it from within ubuntu
<hobgoblin> lubuntuuser: is it done checking the md5sum yet?
<philinux> wilson_pereira: put the script on your desktop. In a terminal cd Desktop then sudo ./boot and press the tab key to auto complete and press enter. The results.txt will appear on your desktop.
<NickyL> could anyone help me trouble shoot my wired connection on ubuntu 10.10?
<Luke2819> Hi, I have a dual boot system, and I would like to delete the vista partition and use that space for Ubuntu.  My question is, however, that when I list all my partitions, it says that the computer is booting from the vista partition (see below)  will it cause problems if I format that partition?
<Luke2819> Disk /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0xee6c5e00     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1               1         192     1536000   27  Unknown Partition 1 does not end on cy
<aveilleux> Luke2819: No, because Ubuntu will replace the Vista partition
<aveilleux> Oh, he left
<wilson_pereira> sorry philinux an hogoblin I was having lunch.... but did what you sad... ./boot and tab and enter... and it was genereted another result.txt
<wilson_pereira> does someone have more suggestion?
<nlsthzn> Greetings all...
<shahan> nlsthzn, tnx
<nlsthzn> shahan: tnx?
<shahan> nlsthzn, greetings :)
<nlsthzn> shahan: Ah, sorry... :p
<NickyL1> my wired connection on my desktop died suddenly, and it won't connect.  I'm currently on a laptop.  I tried to run ifup -a, but it wouldnt work.  I also don't have the folder /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: What does ifconfig say about eth0?
<NickyL1> nlsthzn: for which line?  I get the Bcast, Mask, etc.
<NickyL1> nlsthzn: I can copy, but it;'s on another machine, so would have to transfer through USB
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: At least there is info for Eth0... you don't use Network Manager?
<NickyL1> nlsthzn: I've never opened Network Manager, I don't think
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: You use wired to just connect to eth0 or to connect to broadband etc?
<NickyL1> nlsthzn: I use it to connect to broadband.
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: I have to confess I have not used anything except Network Manager in Gnome  to make connections to my DSL device... I am a bit lost in CLI but wanting to learn... lets hope somebody else can help us both :)
<NickyL1> can I open Network MAnager?
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<NickyL1> nlsthzn: I just updated to 10.10
<NickyL1> nlsthzn: I checked in the system package manager, and it's installed
<nlsthzn> Ok, top right hand corner you will see the Network Manager... right click (if memory serves) and you should get options to Enable/Disable networking, also set up new etworks etc.  That is what I usually use to set up my DSL... have a look and report back :)
<NickyL1> yes, check mark for enable networking, and one for enable notifications
<NickyL1> options for connection information and edit connections
<NickyL1> and About
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: Edit connections, ad your DSL info, mark as always connect (of you want)... then left click on Network Manager and select the DSL you created and you should be good to go :)
<nlsthzn> (I hope)(
<NickyL1> DSL Info is from my ISP?
<NickyL1> My router is configured to connect to the internet
<NickyL1> sorry, might have steered you in the wrong direction earlier
<nlsthzn> Ah... ok... in that case you should just have to select auto eth0 and be good to go (if your router is up and running correctly)
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: Sucks to be stuck at work with only Windows... can't check anything out on Linux for myself quickly (and I am still very much a newbie)
<NickyL1> I just physically checked the dlink router.  One cable goes to the wireless (which I'm connected to now), and the other goes to the desktop
<nlsthzn> So the laptop via wireless connected to the router than internet no problem but desktop doesn't want to connect wired via router to internet (just to check I am with you)...
<hobgoblin> NickyL1: have you done anything just prior to it going down?
<NickyL1> not that I can think of.  Was downloading some stuff and workign online.  I can't remember doing anything in the setup
<NickyL1> nlsthzn: that's right,
<hobgoblin> and have you removed and reinserted the cables
<hobgoblin> NickyL1: was this an upgrade and then it stopped working?
<NickyL1> hobgoblin: yes, and rebooted the machine, and turned down the hat powers the routers/modem.
<NickyL1> hobgoblin: the upgrade was done earlier this week, did not do any updates today
<hobgoblin> oic - so the upgrade is not connected then
<NickyL1> no, I don't think so
<hobgoblin> I mean did it work after the upgrade and now doesn't
<NickyL1> yes, it was working fine after the upgrades and all
<hobgoblin> k
<NickyL1> it stopped working while I was on it, not after a reboot or anything
<hobgoblin> don't imagine though I'm going to be able to help much with net connections though :(
<hobgoblin> NickyL1: can you open this file with an editor and see what is in there /etc/network/interfaces
<NickyL1> auto lo
<NickyL1> iface lo inet loopback
<hobgoblin> not that then :)
<NickyL1> there's no /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/ folder
<NickyL1> and, if I try ifup -a in the terminal, it doesnt work
<hobgoblin> with root rights?
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: hobgoblin to the rescue :D
<NickyL1> ok, if I do sudo ifup -a nothing happens
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: not likely with networking :(
<hobgoblin> NickyL1: I think you'll need to hang about and wait  or maybe ask in #ubuntu
<NickyL1> ok, thanks for your help
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: Is Network Manager showing Eth0 as connected or not?
<NickyL1> I click on it, it says connection established
<NickyL1> but, when I open it, under last used, it says never
<nlsthzn> So it says its conneced (icon is an up and down arrow)?
<NickyL1> it says active, icon is a square with a mic accross it
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: Uhm... and I assume you can't connect to any sites via FF?
<nlsthzn> Firefox
<NickyL1> nope, and tried to ping
<hobgoblin> NickyL1: can you do lshw -C Network and lspci -nn  in a terminal - copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com - chuck a name in the name box - paste and lest us have the url
<hobgoblin> I realise you'll need to copy it to a usb stick or something
<NickyL1> give me a minute
<hobgoblin> might give us something to work with - we can hope
<NickyL1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524550/
<NickyL1> the two results are on the same page
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: Running ifconfig you have an IP address etc. assigned to eth0?  looked at what you pasted and I ca't see anything wrong there, then again what do I know :)
<hobgoblin> looks ok to me as well - I was more interested in the card - but that doesn't appear to be new - in fact there are 5 year old threads with it
<NickyL1> same IP address
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: Same as?
<NickyL1> ifconfig
<NickyL1> 192.168.0.101 is the IP address for the dlink router
<NickyL1> which, I can not even connect to on my desktop
<hobgoblin> I got to bow out - I have no idea - sorry
<NickyL1> thanks for your help, I'll try #ubuntu
<nlsthzn> NickyL1: Me too.. sorry (not used routers either... only switches and hubs)... good luck
<hobgoblin> might still get a nibble in here - people come and go
<hobgoblin> aveilleux might be a network wizz
<aveilleux> what
<aveilleux> huh
 * aveilleux lifts her head up off the desk
<hobgoblin> anygood with network issues - /me isn't
<NickyL1> my network card seems to have quit
<bobo123> if I want to know what network and graphic card etc my coputer have, ccan I see that from ubuntu?
<hobgoblin> lspci in a terminal will show you
<bioterror> bobo123, if you want graphical interface, there should be a application named System profiler and benchmark
<bobo123> ok
<hobgoblin> which can hang sometimes
<hobgoblin> fail - I meant system testing :)
<bioterror> yeah, that benchmark
<bioterror> it sucks ass
<bioterror> PowerMac G4 beats all my machines :D
<bobo123> I was thinking abouit installing a small winXP partition allso but with windows you have to manually download right drivers and that sorts of thing that one normally don't jhave to worry about with ubuntu
<hobgoblin> indeed
<bioterror> hahaha, driver hell rules
<capmtripps> can anyone answer me as to why my keyboard doesn't respond in the GRUB screen (that is the bootloader if I understand correctly)?
<aveilleux> capmtripps: Does your BIOS let you use your keyboard?
<aveilleux> capmtripps: as in, when you enter the BIOS setup utility, can you use your keyboard as normal?
<capmtripps> yea bios works but not GRUB
<capmtripps> hey you helped me yesterday too :) thanks again!
<szczur> capmtripps, set USB Legacy Support to Enabled in BIOS
<szczur> this should work
<szczur> i hope :)
<capmtripps> cool, thanks.  I'll give it a shot
<cprofitt> jledbetter: is a toastmaster too...
<cprofitt> I looked at a local group for that...
<cprofitt> They wanted me to pay money
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nlsthzn> Hi Silver_Fox_
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: Just for my own curiosity, you are sfox from the Ubuntu Forum?
<Silver_Fox_> nlsthzn:  This is me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox
<Mohan_chml> nlsthzn, Silver_Fox_ is Silver_Fox_ :D
<Silver_Fox_> I am me
<Silver_Fox_> And we are he and we are all together...
 * Mohan_chml rolls eyes
<MichelleQ1> And I've now got that stuck in my head
<Mohan_chml> hey MichelleQ1
<MichelleQ1> hey Mohan_chml
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: K, cool... was you on the forum... just making sure :) good to know the hands that feed on the forum :D
<Silver_Fox_> Hello MichelleQ1 ,   thank you for sending an email.   It is a pleasure to meet you.
<Silver_Fox_> I pop up on the forum , yes nlsthzn
<friTTe|> \\o MichelleQ1
<MichelleQ1> Silver_Fox_: friTTe|: Thanks for the welcome
<friTTe|> =)
<Silver_Fox_> MichelleQ1: Pleasure.
<Bboy> Good evening every body
<Bboy> I'm trying UNE live usb, But I can't log in
<Bboy> what is the default password?
<bioterror> usually all live thingies uses automatic logon
<Bboy> its asking me for log in info
<Bboy> I tried root:password
<drubin> UndiFineD: keep up the work.
<Bboy> root:admin
<UndiFineD> I will drubin
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> Bboy, ubuntu does not support root login
<drubin> UndiFineD: Try (if you want to) get invovled with your local loco
<UndiFineD> drubin, I am involved with #ubuntu-nl
<UndiFineD> which is why I do translations
<Bboy> @bioterror: How can I login then? any idea? I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.10
<bioterror> Bboy, as I looked the webpage, you should see a welcome screen where you can choose either install or try live features
<Bboy> I got that, choosed live, then it asked for login info
<UndiFineD> live should not ask for a password, if it does, then it should be visible on the page you got it from
<drubin> UndiFineD: Get some testimonials from your other loco members and add it to your wiki
<bioterror> Bboy, reboot and try again
<Bboy> ok will do
<canelo> hola hay alguien por hayyyy
<canelo> ummm
<pedro3005> canelo, english only here
<Jessi> hello. I am trying to figure out if an open source program that states "runs on Red Hat 7.1 and newer, and most linux distros" will work in Ubuntu?
<pedro3005> yes
<Jessi> if I was looking at another open source program, how can I tell if it will work in ubuntu
<NickyL1> my ethernet card on my desktop stopped working suddenly this morning.  I can not bring up my router through its IP address.  When I look at the Network Manager, it says that "wired network connection is active".
<nlsthzn> Jessi: Chances are that just about any application written to work in Linux will work in Ubuntu (as it is a very modern distro)... Very often the website etc. where you get it will already have a deb file which is suitable to be installed in Debian, and thus Ubuntu too and when all else fails you can compile for Ubuntu from source too...
<Jessi> Thank you so very much
<Jessi> nlsthzn: Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. It was very helpful. Have a great day.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-03
<urzk> hello
<urzk> i have a problem - i can't install modx cms - it says To use PHP 5.3.0+, you must set the date.timezone setting in your php.ini. I've set it in both /etc/php5/cli/php.ini and /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini but still it gives the same error. is there any other php.ini to configure? does anyone know what the problem might be? (i've restarted the web server - apache)
<AbhiJit> shadeslayer, you are rohan g?
<AbhiJit> :/
<slooksterpsv> haha ok so I got myself in a pickle
<slooksterpsv> I installed Fedora alongside Ubuntu but Ubuntu won't load, so now I need to install grub2 on fedora and have fedora see ubuntu for grub2
<shahan> looking for a offline dictionary
<Mohan_chml> slooksterpsv, the partition exists?? and you installed Fedora in the first partition?
<slooksterpsv> fedora is on the 3rd partition in a lvm
<slooksterpsv> ubuntu 1, swap 2, fedora lvm 3 & 4 (3 for / 4 for /swap... or is 4 for boot
<slooksterpsv> /dev/sda3 is /boot - which is part of lvm for /
<slooksterpsv> I'm so fubared, Fedora users are telling me to boot off of Ubuntu DVD, have it reinstall grub2 onto /dev/sda, and have it chainload fedora
<slooksterpsv> so I'll bb in a few hpefully
<nano_M> hi everybody iam new at here , please have some mercy and help me in a one question?
<nano_M> well ok i understand that
<shahan> some things strange on my Maverick
<shahan> http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2834/dashboardr.png
<shahan> look at my clock
<shahan> its not changing for about an hour
<bioterror> nice weather you have tehre
<shahan> bioterror, nice weather
<bioterror> shahan, possible problem is what the server which offers the weather information or something like that
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> I'm still a little messed up, I just wokeup :D
<bioterror> clock is frozen
<bioterror> maybe
<bioterror> sudo service ntp stop
<bioterror> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<bioterror> sudo service ntp start
<shahan> bioterror, it says ntp: unrecognized service
<bioterror> oh really
<shahan> bioterror, ya
<bioterror> well
<Ekushey> who runs this channel?
<Ekushey> damn... -NickServ- #ubuntu-beginners is not registered.
<shahan> Ekushey, what?
<bioterror> we have chanserv in here
<bioterror> and what does nickserv got to do with channels?-)
<Ekushey> right
<Ekushey> I should head back to bed
<bioterror> :)
<pleia2> Ekushey: the ubuntu beginners team
<pleia2> Ekushey: info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<Ekushey> pleia2 sorry nickserv confused me :p
<shahan> Ekushey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList check out there
<pleia2> ah :)
<shahan> my nautilus is doing so bad
<shahan> discoloured
<shahan> I am on Maverick and its my Default Theme
<Sideeffect> hi
<hobgoblin> hi
<shahan> hello
<Puck`> if anyone is interested in nano hilighting: http://puck.in/2010/11/nanorc/
<UndiFineD> good morning
<karthick87> Its evening here :)
<hobgoblin> that's there - definitely morning here :D
<karthick87> hi friends
<jaiamma> Hi All, I installed Ubuntu 10.10 along side Win 7 on my laptop using a live DVD but the DVD was somehow damaged. Thus the Ubuntu install is corrupted somehow. I would like to get rid of the opening menu and I would like to get rid of the Ubuntu partition. What is the best way to get rid of the opening menu? What is the best way to get rid of the Ubuntu partition? Thanks!
<shadeslayer> AbhiJit: yus
<AbhiJit> shadeslayer, :)
<AbhiJit> shadeslayer, where were you the whole day? :(
<shadeslayer> AbhiJit: college dude
<AbhiJit> ohh
<AbhiJit> shadeslayer, hey i added you on fb.accept!!! :D
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> AbhiJit: a bit busy atm
<AbhiJit> np
<hobgoblin> jaiamma: you need to reinstall the win bootloader and then remove the ubuntu partition - do it the other way round and you'll have boot problems
<jaiamma> Thanks Hobgoblin. I don't have any Win 7 install media. Just a recovery "D" drive. Without install CDs, how do I reinstall the Win 7 bootloader?
<hobgoblin> sorry jaiamma - I have no idea - last win I used properly was win2k
<jaiamma> OK, thanks. I'll hop onto a Win 7 forum. Cheers.
<hobgoblin> ok :)
<hobgoblin> just make sure to do whatever you need to before you remove the partition or it will not be able to boot at all
<hobgoblin> jaiamma: oh hang on a moment
<jaiamma> I'm here.
<hobgoblin> jaiamma: a memory surfaced - http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<hobgoblin> try that - there's a post on the forums somewhere I was involved in - I can post that there as well
<hobgoblin> if that doesn;t help then I can't :)
<jaiamma> Oh! That's it! I do have a Win 7 system repair disk. I presume the sys repair disc will let me overwrite the MBR?
<jaiamma> I'll have to make sure to do it carefully. I'm guessing that messing up the MBR could be a disaster.
<hobgoblin> yep
<jaiamma> I'll have to research more. But this is a great start. Thanks.
<hobgoblin> jaiamma: are you advait on the forum?
<jaiamma> Yes, I am Advait on the Ubuntu forums. It seems that repairing a MBR is not a simple process.
<harrisonk> jaiamma: when the MBR gets messed up the computer doesn't boot
<hobgoblin> aah - k - well I just posted there as well
<jaiamma> But I'm happy to research how to do it properly
<hobgoblin> jaiamma: I'm forestpiskie on the forum :)
<jaiamma> Yes. Thanks for your replies. I'll do more research re the sys repair discs to see if those will fix the prob.
<hobgoblin> I think that they will allow you to run the fixboot stuff needed
<hobgoblin> but I reiterate that windows was a long time ago for me :)
<jaiamma> Great. I'll do some hunting around to get all the details before I exe any commands. Thanks!
<hobgoblin> weclome
<jaiamma> What is the command to sign out of the chat? Just close the tab?
<UndiFineD> that will work
<hobgoblin> yep
<jaiamma> Thx. Cheerio...
<hobgoblin> another one on the webchat thingy - wonder if my sig link actually works then
<UndiFineD> what sig ?
<UndiFineD> I have some moods sigars
<hobgoblin> UndiFineD: forum sig has a webchat link to this channel
<UndiFineD> oh, i use xhat
<UndiFineD> +c
<hobgoblin> so do I - but a lot of people turning up on the forum new have no idea what irc is :)
<hobgoblin> and I post a lot on the forum
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> yeah, for new people, webchat is a good introduction
<cprofitt> I started using irssi
<cprofitt> but I still have to setup my home server to make full use of it
<UndiFineD> cprofitt, I started with BitchX
<cprofitt> heard good things about that... but never used it myself
<UndiFineD> well they are pro/cons for each
<hobgoblin> UndiFineD: it certainly is if the need for irc is infrequent
<cprofitt> I need to write 8 lesson plans before the 20th of November
<cprofitt> I got good news though...
<cprofitt> Fujitsu is giving me a netbook to give-a-way at the all day hands-on-lab
<UndiFineD> they have nice hardware
<eks20> Hello
<eks20> I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi & want to upgrade / update to 10.10 how do I do that for Ubuntu Netbook Edition that I installed via wubi?
<hobgoblin> eks20: I'm not sure I would want to do that - there were some bugs in the wubi upgrade - some of which do not appear to have a fix released yet.  To be honest wubi was only ever intended as a see how it works type thing anyway.
<eks20> but if I were to upgrade how would I do it?
<eks20> never mind how would I do it
<eks20>  how do I stop it from telling to upgrade to 10.10
<eks20> ?
<UndiFineD> upgrading to another release is done manually by upgrade-manager -d
<UndiFineD> so when you have 10.04.1 it will stay on that release unless you explicitly allow an upgrade to 10.10
<hobgoblin> you can upgrade
<hobgoblin> whoops
<UndiFineD> but I must say 10.10 is very good too
<hobgoblin> you can upgrade in the normal fashion - but some have had issues - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<compost_> Quick question....any takers?
<compost_> Ubuntu download site recommends 32-bit install - any real reason or is 64-bit working just dandy??
<aveilleux> Impatient...
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> dont you hate when they come and go
<bioterror> ;)
<raubvogel> if I copy /usr (2GB partition) to /mnt (10GB), would it make sense that du -sk results in 667292  /mnt vs 667584  /usr?
<raubvogel> both ext4
<MancSelecta> HI :) can i make an Ubuntu startup application wait until there is network connection before it starts?
<bioterror> hmmm
<MancSelecta> it's just a "wakeonlan" command if that helps
<bioterror> actually a good question
<MancSelecta> oh, good, glad i'm not being daft
<zkriesse> there are no daft questions...just ill informed ones
<MancSelecta> too true, i just hoped this wasn't an ill-informed question
<MancSelecta> Maybe there;s a way to write a shell script to test the network status (in a loop or something)
<MancSelecta> ?
<bioterror> I should configure my cisco switch
<bioterror> takes so long to get green led from amber :D
<MancSelecta> thanks for listening, i'll keep googling, bfn
<bioterror> bella-t, so would you like to tell us about your problem
<stlsaint> bella-t: howdy
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> the problem is that i've modified the file /etc/network/interfaces
<bella-t> then the virtual box
<bella-t> is not any more fonctionning
<bioterror> what did you put there?
<bioterror>  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<bioterror> auto lo
<bioterror> iface lo inet loopback
<stlsaint> bella-t: what modifications did you make to file
<bioterror>  
<bioterror> that's what I've got in there
<bella-t> i've changed it because i was trying to make my wifi connection fonctionnig
<bella-t> i've deleted some lines
<stlsaint> bella-t: did you make a backup of the file first?
<bella-t> i don't know how to make it
<bella-t> i've installed ubuntu recently
<bella-t> the content of the file is :
<bella-t> auto lo
<bella-t> iface lo inet loopback
<bella-t> auto eth2
<bella-t> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<stlsaint> bella-t: you have two network cards?
<bella-t> no just one
<stlsaint> please comment out the last two lines of that file:
<stlsaint> #auto eth2
<stlsaint> #iface eth2 inet dhcp
<stlsaint> then try vbox functionality again
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> without rebooting ?
<stlsaint> yea you should be good by restarting just networking
<stlsaint> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stlsaint> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bella-t> ok
<stlsaint> bella-t: that will probably disconnect you then you must readd to network
<bella-t> ok i'll try this solution
<bella-t> the problem persist
<bella-t> VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND
<bella-t> this is the error
<bioterror> stlsaint, you you you! you promised to me that you'll do "sudo service" in the future
<stlsaint> ROFL
<stlsaint> its a habbit
<stlsaint> bella-t: hey you are having a interface issue
<stlsaint> bella-t: do you get that error when you try and start the vm?
<bella-t> yes
<bella-t> when i start the VM
<stlsaint> bella-t: what interface are you using for the vm?
<bella-t> i've modified eth2 in /etc/network/interfaces then the problem appair
<bella-t> so i think it is eth2
<stlsaint> what interface are you using right now?
<bella-t> eth0
<stlsaint> did the vm work prior to you editing the interfaces file?
<bella-t> it was working
<stlsaint> i believe your vm is trying to use the wrong interface
<stlsaint> are you able to edit the network settings of the vm
<bella-t> mode acces reseau: acces par pont
<bella-t> nom: eth0
<stlsaint> alright i ask that you do a quick reboot to make sure that your system is using the correct interface, BUT if your networking has issues when you reboot on main system then just uncomment out the lines in the interface file
<stlsaint> after you reboot please come back here and we will set the interface on that vm to ensure its correct
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> I'm back
<bella-t> I've rebooted the system
<stlsaint> kk one sec
<bella-t> ok
<stlsaint> vboxmanage modifyvm <myvmname> --bridgeadapter1 <interface> (the interface will probably be eth0
<stlsaint> so:
<stlsaint> vboxmanage modifyvm <myvmname> --bridgeadapter1 eth0
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> I'm installing vboxmanage
<bella-t> because it isn't installed
<stlsaint> oh ok
<bella-t> the installation has caused an error
<bella-t> conflict between programs
<stlsaint> what errors
<bella-t> its ok now
<bella-t> error: unknown option: --bridgeadapteer1
<stlsaint> awesome
<bella-t> while taping the command
<stlsaint> why two 'ee's
<bella-t> ah it is an error while typing
<bella-t> i must restart vm
<bella-t> ?
<stlsaint> sure
<bella-t> i ve an error message
<bella-t> that some ressources are unreachable
<stlsaint> what version of vbox are you running
<bella-t> i'll check
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-04
<bella-t> 3.1.6
<bella-t> this is the version
<stlsaint> hrm, you are using an older version, the latest out is 3.2
<stlsaint> i suggest removing and installing the update version, you can save your vm's harddrives for use with the new install
<bella-t> removing the Vm is obligatarry
<bella-t> ?
<bella-t> or optionnal
<stlsaint> bella-t: you can just save the harddrive and recreate the vm itself and use the old vm's hard drive for the new vm
<bella-t> and the data will be saved of course
<bella-t> do you know the command to save the VM
<bella-t> ?
<bella-t> plz
<stlsaint> yes, are you aware of how to save the vm drive?
<stlsaint> oh hehe
<stlsaint> you using cli or graphical?
<bella-t> what is cli?
<UndiFineD> command line interface
<bella-t> some times i use CLI
<bella-t> and about the saving of VM i've no idea about it
<stlsaint> bella-t: open your home directory
<bella-t> done
<bella-t> then?
<stlsaint> open your .vbox dir
<stlsaint> .Virtualbox
<bella-t> there is no such dir
<stlsaint> have you viewed the hidden directorys
<stlsaint> hit: Ctrl+h
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> then
<stlsaint> you should see a hard drives folder or machines folder
<bella-t> yes
<bella-t> hardDisks and Machine
<stlsaint> hard drive folder?
<stlsaint> in the hard disk folder you should see your vm disk
<bella-t> windowsxp.vdi
<stlsaint> yep thats the one...feel free to copy that somewhere maybe to your desktop
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> thank you veryyy much
<stlsaint> you will have to install vbox from the website
<bella-t> then the problem will vanish ?
<stlsaint> bella-t: if you really are overly-cautious you can even backup your machine out of the machines folder to your desktop
<stlsaint> bella-t: yes the problem should be gone
<bella-t> I'am coping all the di .Virtualbox
<bella-t> to my DD
<stlsaint> lol well that will do the trick also
<bella-t> hhh
<stlsaint> o_O
<bella-t> ??
<stlsaint> you know how to install from website?
<latenite> Hi folks, Is it possible to install ubunut on an external HDD, THEN take that hdd to "my gandfathers PC" and plug it in, SO his PC has Ubuntu? OR do I need his PC connected to the HDD while installing. He lifes in another city and I would like to send the "ready to go" HDD to him. So he does not have to do anything BUT plug it an and boot. ?? If so...how can I do that?
<stlsaint> bella-t: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<bella-t> thnk you
<bella-t> every version has its specefic file to download
<stlsaint> latenite: hey if you install ubuntu to a external harddrive than you will be able to plug in the ext to the "new" computer and ubuntu will boot if you boot to the external drive
<stlsaint> latenite: i tried that before some time ago and i think the only issue i had was the graphics driver
<latenite> stlsaint, how would I make sure all his hardware is supported? he s a printer and webcam...und stuff? How do I install it to my external HDD? All i did do far is mount it.
<stlsaint> latenite: just point ubiquity to the external drive
<stlsaint> latenite: hrm with all those extra drivers i would suggest you have the system sent to you and you install it (if thats possible)
<latenite> stlsaint, ubiquity??? I run gentoo here and just pluged in HIS external HDD...what would be next? shall I donwload the iso?
<stlsaint> well yea you will need the ubuntu iso
<stlsaint> bella-t: everything going well?
<latenite> stlsaint, no cant do taht...is s liek a suprise ... I want to send it to him and suprise him with his NEW linx
<latenite> *linux
<latenite> stlsaint, and what do I do with the iso? unpack it and dd it the drive?
<bella-t> yes
<bella-t> 'im installig virtualbox
<bella-t> sorry
<stlsaint> why dd?
<bella-t> downoading vb
<stlsaint> latenite: you will have to burn the iso to a cd and install it to the hard drive
<bella-t> and copying the dir
<latenite> stlsaint, so I would have to shoutr down my system...bozzt the cd and select the external HDD? is there a way doinf the install FROM WITHIN my running gentoo?
<stlsaint> latenite: from what i know, no...that is not possible
<stlsaint> collinp: ping
<latenite> I know it can be done with debina and a chroot+debootstrap..is there anything like that?
<collinp> Yo.
<stlsaint> collinp: is it possible to install ubuntu to a external drive without booting into the livecd (only thing i can think of is something with wubi)
<stlsaint> latenite: you want to chroot?
<collinp> It's certainly possible, but fairly difficult to do.
<stlsaint> collinp: i have never done nor seen it done so i have no idea of how to
<stlsaint> latenite: a chroot wouldnt install to a drive (i dont think)
<collinp> In essence, it's not feasible.
<stlsaint> i didnt think so
<latenite> collinp, that s ok? would you tell me how?...just the idea of it? In general I nstall gentoo like taht: make a chroot-> mounf hdd-> copy system tree-> install grub-> DONE
<collinp> Gentoo and Debian are two different beasts. I have never really gotten deep into the installation process, but I think it's something along the lines of: The installer lays the foundation (kernel and apt), then goes and installs the packages that go into the system.
<collinp> Or I could be completely wrong. I've never had to go and install Ubuntu to a system without shutting down and using the livecd.
<collinp> I'm at least fairly sure that the CD does not ship binary files explicitly, but they are packaged in .deb files that have to be installed onto the base system.
<stlsaint> nor have i ever installed without livecd
<stlsaint> latenite: tbh in your case google would probably be your best bet
<collinp> Let me go find one of my Ubuntu CDs.
<latenite> collinp, well imagine a remote sever...You wouldn't have a chance to put a live CD into it...All you have is ssh into SOME sort of live system...you know?
<collinp> You deploy remote systems differently than a normal desktop/laptop system.
<collinp> Often with imaging, which is putting a image of an already installed system onto the hard drive.
<latenite> collinp, well leaving the "image" idea aside...how would ubuntu be installed remotely?
<bella-t> i'll reboot my system
<collinp> Er.
<collinp> Yeah.
<collinp> You're not copying the CD to the hard drive, because everything is packaged in .deb files which the installer installs onto the base system.
<collinp> And, to be honest, I don't know of another system used instead of the "image" system for remote deployment.
<collinp> Most everything in a rapid-deployment environment is based around images or something very, very similar to it.
<collinp> Err, remote-deployment
<collinp> Basically, you would have to go and install each and every .deb file - manually - onto a base system on the hard drive.
<collinp> If you were doing this from another operating system.
<collinp> nhandler: Ping
<latenite> collinp, hmm well. I realy "hate" the idea of having to boot the life cd....for the fact that I could ONLY do that by shutting down my box...thats "iiiaks" somehow
<bella-t> stlsaint, there is a conflit with virtualbox-ose
<bella-t> while executinng
<bella-t> a backup of the hole system will solve the problem ?
<nhandler> Yes collinp ?
<collinp> nhandler: Imaging aside, do you know of another method of installing Ubuntu/Debian without booting into the LiveCD environment?
<collinp> Er, more specifically, without rebooting from another operating system at all.
<nhandler> collinp: Without rebooting? You could use wubi or a VM
<collinp> I know very little about the subject. latenite was wanting to install Ubuntu without booting out of their Gentoo install.
<nhandler> collinp: Well, if they want to do a proper installation, they will want to reboot. Partitioning a HD is rather unsafe if the disk is in-use
<latenite> collinp, nhandler RIGHT::: I could boot the iso into a kvm vm...and whe done copy all the files to the external hdd? right? or am I off track here?
<szczur> collinp, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html but i think it is a bit outdated
<nhandler> latenite: It might work, but I have a feeling it probably won't work well
<latenite> nhandler, what could go wrong? any forsight ideas?
<nhandler> latenite: I can't remember, but I thought Ubuntu did some checks for the type of hardware that is being used to try and make sure things work. All of those checks would get messed up
<nhandler> latenite: So if you go with that approach, you should probably install something like the ubuntu minimum iso and then add the extra packages you need
<latenite> nhandler, taht was my question in the first place..since i ONLY have the HDD....that will GO into a box that s not with me.
<stlsaint> bella-t: did you remove the vbox you had on there?
<bella-t> yes i've deleted it from the logitheque
<bella-t> I've fogot a packet
<bella-t> which is related to vm
<bella-t> that's why the installation was blocked
<bella-t> a backup is it able to resolve the problem ?
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get -purge remove virtualbox-3.1
<stlsaint> unless you jsut removed it from synaptic
<stlsaint> bella-t: a backup?
<bella-t> yes
<stlsaint> have you gotten the new vbox installed with no errors?
<bella-t> i've installed the new VBox
<bella-t> but there is an error
<stlsaint> what error?
<bella-t> driver not installed
<bella-t> The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<bella-t> '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<bella-t> as root. Users of Ubuntu, Fedora or Mandriva should install the DKMS package first. This package keeps track of Linux kernel changes and recompiles the vboxdrv kernel module if necessary.
<latenite> nhandler, ok another VERY differnet approach: I have a usp pendirve with a INSTALLED (no live iso) ubunut on it. I booted my laptop of it and connected the HDD. Now I miss the "install" button that on a regualr liveCD. Is that be found on my realy (non live) system too?
<latenite> so in other words. How to install ubuntu FROM ubuntu?
<stlsaint> bella-t: oh have you not installed dkms yet?
<stlsaint> bella-t: sudo apt-get install dkms
<stlsaint> its whats used to build kernel
<bella-t> they aren't installed
<bella-t> I've installed it
<szczur> latenite, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD
<bella-t> and now should I reboot my system ?
<szczur> this may be helpful to you
<bella-t> because the error still there
<latenite> szczur, nice thats just waht I want :) cool
<stlsaint> bella-t: sure
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> back
<bella-t> stlsaint, the problem persist
<bella-t> Code d'erreur :
<bella-t> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<bella-t> Composant :
<bella-t> Machine
<bella-t> Interface :
<bella-t> IMachine {6d9212cb-a5c0-48b7-bbc1-3fa2ba2ee6d2}
<bella-t> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<stlsaint> bella-t: can you open synaptic package manager and ensure you have removed the ose version of vbox
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> i've verified and there is any other packet installed but virrtualbox-3.2
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bella-t> that needs the root privileges?
<bella-t> Impossible d'ouvrir le fichier verrou /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission non accordée)
<bella-t> E: Impossible de verrouiller le répertoire d'administration (/var/lib/dpkg/). Avez-vous les privilèges du superutilisateur ?
<szczur> bella-t, close synaptic before doing this
<stlsaint> bella-t: close synaptic then run command
<szczur> :)
<bella-t> it is already closed
<stlsaint> run command and enter password
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> same probleme
<stlsaint> what kernel are you usign?
<stlsaint> uname -a
<bella-t> Linux sghaier 2.6.32-25-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 19:48:22 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<stlsaint> bella-t: have you installed the kernel headers?
<stlsaint> linux-libc-dev
<bella-t> i've taped the command that you gaved to me
<bella-t> i've installed the headers
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get update
<stlsaint> whats the error again?
<bella-t> no error
<bella-t> with the CLI
<stlsaint> whats error for vm?
<bella-t> VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND
<bella-t> Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-pan0' (you might need to modprobe vboxnetflt to make it accessible) (VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND).
<bella-t> Unknown error creating VM (VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND).
<bella-t> Code de résultat :
<bella-t> NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<bella-t> Composant :
<bella-t> Console
<bella-t> Interface :
<bella-t> IConsole {6375231a-c17c-464b-92cb-ae9e128d71c3}
<stlsaint> bella-t: this is a continued interface error
<stlsaint> something is still wrong with your interface file i think
<stlsaint> please show me the contents of it: cat /etc/networking/interface
<stlsaint> please show me the contents of it: cat /etc/network/interface
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> auto lo
<bella-t> iface lo inet loopback
<bella-t> auto eth2
<bella-t> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<bella-t> if we add auto eth2 vbox to the file
<bella-t> the problem could be resolved ?
<stlsaint> i dont think so
<bella-t> ok
<stlsaint> bella-t: did you ever comment out those lines i asked you to?
<bella-t> i don't undrestand !
<bella-t> i've wrote the commends
<bella-t> because may be i'll need them later
<bella-t> is that what you're asking for ?
<stlsaint> yes did you have # next to the last entries
<bella-t> ya these commands were very helpful for me
<bella-t> i think the key of this problem is to get back the old version of the /etc/network/interfaces
<stlsaint> thats why we comment out the lines you entered yourself
<bella-t> ok
<bella-t> is it possible to have a backup of a file in such case
<bella-t> i've commented the lines that i've added now
<stlsaint> to make a copy of it simply use the cp command as so:
<stlsaint> cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak (or .old)
<bella-t> not a copy but i want to know if it is possible to get an older version of a saved file
<stlsaint> not that im aware of...once you change and save it its pretty much a done deal
<bella-t> ah ok
<stlsaint> bella-t: hrm
<stlsaint> im not sure why your having a interface issue
<bella-t> why?
<bella-t> i think that i've used the interface which was allocated to Vbox while modifying the file interfaces
<bella-t> probably this is the cause no ?
<stlsaint> bella-t: i would suggest posting a thread on the ubuntu forums in the virtualization section for a more global view on your issue
<bella-t> ok I'll post the problem in the forums but I hope that i'll find the solution
<stlsaint>  i do too
<stlsaint> you may be missing some kernel headers or something but i cant be sure
<bella-t> yep maybe
<bella-t> thank you so much for all the time you've passed with me trying to find a solution
<stlsaint> bella-t: sorry i could not be of more help
<bella-t> no problem if I'll find a solution i'll inform you in this channel
<bella-t> :)
<Cheri703> is it possible to do a sudo cp -R across an sftp link?
<Cheri703> i.e. I want to copy my netbook stuff across to my desktop
<Cheri703> it is saying it can't locate it
<stlsaint> Cheri703: why not use ssh or scp?
<Cheri703> I don't know how to use ssh to copy from one computer to another
<Cheri703> I am working on another way of doing it, so it's not a huge deal
<stlsaint> well how are you trying to do it then?
<stlsaint> oh alright
<stlsaint> afk
<mjeamiguel> hi guys :)
<mjeamiguel> just needed help if someone can direct me to a chennel for benchmark software?\
<aveilleux> mjeamiguel: What kind of benchmarks?
<mjeamiguel> hi aveilleux.. dhrystone
<mjeamiguel> I'm just wondering if there are any channels for benchmarking in general
<aveilleux> mjeamiguel: Not that I'm aware of, it seems too much of a niche thing to me
<aveilleux> mjeamiguel: What do you want to know about Dhrystone?
<mjeamiguel> I just downloaded it, i wanted to know about it in detail
<mjeamiguel> the white paper online doesnt say much
<aveilleux> mjeamiguel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhrystone
<mjeamiguel> lol
<aveilleux> mjeamiguel: When in doubt, wiki it!
<mjeamiguel> hahahah..did that already but thanks
<mjeamiguel> :)
<mjeamiguel> do you think phoronix channel might know?
<mjeamiguel> i mean
<mjeamiguel> channels
<aveilleux> mjeamiguel: I'm sure they have a better understanding of it than I do.
<mjeamiguel> aveilleux cool! thanks so much for your help :)
<aveilleux> mjeamiguel: No problem
<UndiFineD> good morning
<geekosopher> good afternoon UndiFineD
<Puck`> good morning team
<nlsthzn> Puck`: Top of the morning to you :D
<Puck`> why thank you (:
<bioterror>  /27
<UndiFineD> :)
<nlsthzn> :/
<head_victim> :\
<bioterror> wutz so funny?
<nlsthzn> The interwebs
<andyport> I'm trying to load the netbook version of Ubuntu on to my Acer One Aspire netbook but it won't boot from a USB stick, any ideas?
<nlsthzn> andyport: What did you use to make the USB bootable?
<andyport> I followed the instructions on the Ubuntu download site
<andyport> my problem is that I cannot select to boot from a USB stick on the netbook
<nlsthzn> andyport: Check and make sure that booting from USB is enabled in your bios
<nlsthzn> bbl, lunch time now ;) hope you get it working
<head_victim> andyport: when you boot up with the USB plugged in if you hit F12 it should give you a list of devices to boot from correct?
<andyport> yes it does but it lists USB DVD drive, USB FDD but not USB stick that I can see
<andyport> I tried USB FDD but it didn't work
<head_victim> Does selecting the USB DVD drive do anything?
<andyport> I've tried creating an ISO DVD from the netbook ISO file but that doesn't work either, it talks to the DVD but nothing happens
<head_victim> andyport: sorry was just checking some forum posts, no one else is mentioning any problems so looking further
<andyport> OK thanks
<head_victim> andyport: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-netbook-remix-acer-aspire-one-netbook there is a section in about the third paragraph about what you need to do in the bios if that helps
<andyport> thanks, I'll take look
<Puck`> is anyone around who can help me out with the Wiki?
<Puck`> ubuntu Wiki, login problems
<head_victim> Puck`: I had some a little while ago wasn't sure if it was just me or not, I reset my password and it let me ok then so not sure
<Puck`> head_victim: my problem is that everytime i need to log in, i have to choose another username, it doesn't let me in with the same one after logging in through launchpad
<head_victim> Puck`: yeah that's the error it gave me. It asked me for a password to link the accounts but I couldn't get it right. I wasn't sure if it was just me (as I wasn't sure if I'd logged in on this computer before) so I just reset the password and then it worked ok.
<Puck`> head_victim: but when i want to reset my password, i get to https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword, which is a 404 page, page not found ..
<head_victim> Puck`: https://login.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<head_victim> Try that one
<Puck`> now i'm getting errors
<Puck`> oh boy :\
<bioterror> i had to read ur nick twice :D
<head_victim> Good luck Puck` I have to head off for a little bit.
<Puck`> thx head_victim
<Tsar_Evitsa> Hi all
<stlsaint> sup
<Tsar_Evitsa> Doing fine, thanks, and you?
<stlsaint> great, though only here for a brief moment
<stlsaint> Tsar_Evitsa: anything you need assitance with?
<Tsar_Evitsa> I would like to become a developer/more active in the community  and I was advised to check out things here first
<Tsar_Evitsa> So here I am :P
<stlsaint> Tsar_Evitsa: oh awesome
<dog_> could someone direct me to the # that covers panel volume control missing?
<Tsar_Evitsa> Thanks. It's a bit unclear how to get started though. There is a clear guide on how to register and how to install the tools etc, but not really on how to get involved
<stlsaint> Tsar_Evitsa: started in ubuntu dev?
<stlsaint> dog_: you looking to file a bug?
<Tsar_Evitsa> Yes there, and the group that does the packaging, that's also interesting to me
<dog_> I'm not sure.  I installed 1004 from factory disk and when I upgraded to 1010, the volume control in the panel disappeared
<stlsaint> Tsar_Evitsa: well we have a -dev channel but its not dedicated to packaging
<stlsaint> Tsar_Evitsa: maybe interested in the MOTU
<stlsaint> dog_: have you tried adding it back through panel options
<Tsar_Evitsa> Yes, the dev channel I am also already, I'll find more info on MOTU. Thanks
<dog_> I didn't see that listed in panel options.  what is it called?
<head_victim> dog_: it's a part of the indicator applet
<dog_> OK,head_victim, I found it.  I really appreciate the help
<head_victim> dog_: we do what we can :)
<dog_> Actually, I think this may be the ONLY chat I ever got legitimate information from!  Ha!  :>)
<dog_> ...and you do it well.  Thanks again.
<head_victim> No worries mate
<dog_> G'day
<jappie> I am having trouble installing (or actually rjunning) google earth in Ubuntu 10.10. I followed instructions via http://labtu.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu.html and it seems to go ok. It installs Google Earth but when I launch it, it opens for a few seconds and then it closes...any ideas/solutions?
<head_victim> jappie: I'm not 100% certain myself but post #9 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595339 might give you some hints
<Goog_Josh> it is amazing os!!!
<head_victim> Goog_Josh: that it is
<Goog_Josh> I rush to this operating system
<ibuclaw> n_n
<Mohan_chml> u_u
<UndiFineD> T_T
<JoeMaverickSett> o_o
<nlsthzn> ^_^
<Goog_Josh> where can i read about hack iis server?
<nlsthzn> Goog_Josh: Uhm?  What exactly are you looking for?
<UndiFineD> time to do some cooking, back in a few hours
<sebsebseb> Hi
<nlsthzn> sebsebseb: Hi :)
<sebsebseb> nlsthzn: hi
<aveilleux> !network
<ubot2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aveilleux> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<aveilleux> 'lo Silver_Fox_
<jledbetter> Hello Silver_Fox_
<vu1kan> Whenever I reboot my tower I have to redefine my multimedia keys(i.e. play/pause, vol +/-) in gnome-keybinding-properties.  If I don't redefine them, the pc doesn't respond when I press any of the media buttons.  Both before and after I redefine them, the entry under "shortcut" is the same for each key(XF86"Something", such as XF86AudioPlay)...is there something I should be doing to 'keep' the keybindings after a reboot?  I should note that no
<geekosopher> vu1kan: are you using kubuntu?
<vu1kan> nope, ubuntu 10.04
<geekosopher> vu1kan: then asking in #ubuntu would be your best bet
<geirha> vu1kan: It should save those immediately after setting them. Maybe you don't have write permissions.
<paultag> vu1kan, interesting
<vu1kan> i've asked there, with no response...i popped over here while waiting a decent amount of time to repost my q
<geirha> vu1kan: In a terminal, does this command output anything?   find . ! -user "$USER" -print
<paultag> vu1kan, the entry should look like XF86* -- those are the extra keys on the keyboard
<geirha> err,  find ~ ! -user "$USER" -print
<vu1kan> geirha: it outputs alot
<geirha> vu1kan: That means you have files in your homedir which are not owned by you. A typical reason for that is running something as root (with sudo) that shouldn't be run as root.
<paultag> geirha, you rock, great call
<geirha> vu1kan: If the directories gnome-keyboard-properties need to save to are not owned by you, it won't manage to save those settings.
<vu1kan> most of the files it was returning are from playing around with UCK
<geirha> vu1kan:   sudo chown -R "$USER:" "$HOME"   #should fix that issue.
<geirha> paultag: I'm more into jazz actually ;P
<paultag> geirha, :)
<geekosopher> oops! my attention was divided between here and tv, didn't notice I was on #ubuntu-beginners, thought that I was on #kubuntu, sorry vu1kan :)
<vu1kan> geirha: it appeared to resolve correctly...i'm gonna reboot and see if it works
<geirha> vu1kan: Logging out and back in again should be sufficient to test.
<vu1kan> that's what i ment
<paultag> geekosopher, It's OK. No harm no foul
<vu1kan> bad habits left over from windoze
<vu1kan> geirha: worked like a charm, thanks much
<geirha> vu1kan: Great. :)
<PhantomString> Has anyone came across the problem of your wireless interface just disappearing?
<jledbetter> PhantomString, No, I haven't but you might want to try #ubuntu
<Silver_Fox_> Goodbye.
<UndiFineD> :)
<tronyx> ping nhandler
<tronyx> nvm
<zkriesse> LOL
<zkriesse> Cheri703: !
<zkriesse> Cheri703: My mentee!
<Cheri703> hi
 * zkriesse gives Cheri703 a cookie for showing up
<Cheri703> I lurk most evenings :)
<paultag> zkriesse, dude, Cheri703 is online almost every day
<paultag> where have you been? :)
 * Cheri703 has no life ;)
<paultag> Cheri703, shit, thanks a lot, what does that say about me?
<Cheri703> heh, no comment
<zkriesse> paultag: You? + a life? I don't see the connection....
<paultag> ahahah :)
<paultag> :)
<zkriesse> sup dude...
<zkriesse> We've not had a talk in a while....although now that i think about it that might actually be a good thing
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-05
<slooksterpsv> If anyone has questions, don't hesitate to ask, we're here to help! :D
<paultag> bug #1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 609) (heat: 3042)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<paultag> OK, good.
<paultag> bug #671232
<ubot2> paultag: Bug 671232 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/671232 is private
<paultag> Legit.
<paultag> Much love ubot2
<stlsaint> whoa whoa whoa
<stlsaint> paultag: you just pop in and first thing you do is speak with the bot?? wheres the love for mankind!?!?!?
<paultag> stlsaint, hey :3
<paultag> stlsaint, the loco tools I've been writing have been kicking ass
<stlsaint> ubot2 is a fork or something?
<ubot2> stlsaint: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stlsaint> what the.......
<paultag> stlsaint, hum?
<paultag> stlsaint, can you test my script, please? :)
<stlsaint> paultag: sure bbuuuuudddddyyyy
<paultag> stlsaint,     bzr branch lp:locolint
<paultag> stlsaint, cd locolint
<paultag> stlsaint, ./lca report-issue
<paultag> stlsaint, see if you can do that. Let me know any errors you run into
<stlsaint> aye, one sec
<paultag> stlsaint, you rock :)
<stlsaint> paultag: it opened up lp and asked me what level do i want to grant loco audit
<paultag> stlsaint, change anything
<paultag> stlsaint, sorry, I should have noted that. Because it needs to file a new bug
<stlsaint> alright i selected change anything...came back to terminal and hit enter...now its runnign stuffs :D
<stlsaint> ohhhh this is a smart script :D
<paultag> stlsaint, :)
<paultag> stlsaint, I wrote it, expect nothing less ;)
<stlsaint> true true
<stlsaint> alright well i really dont have a bug to file against the texas team :P
<paultag> stlsaint, make one up, I'm going to close it right away anyway
<paultag> stlsaint, make a note you're testing
<stlsaint> oohh ok
<stlsaint> alright we have an issue
<paultag> stlsaint, oh?
<paultag> stlsaint, what bug ID?
<stlsaint> nope, i cant get past this first part of script where it ask me what team i want to file against
<stlsaint> i only have on and its ID is 0
<stlsaint> so i enter 0 and i get:  Whoh now, enter something between 0 and 0
<paultag> hahahahaha
<paultag> awesome
<paultag> Thanks stlsaint, just a moment
<stlsaint> close this process?
<paultag> stlsaint, yeah, i'll have you update in a sec
<paultag> stlsaint, try a "bzr pull lp:locolint"
<paultag> stlsaint, then try one more time for me, if you would
<stlsaint> i see your using my beloved python you sly dog you :D
<paultag> stlsaint, :)
<stlsaint> paultag: LP Bug #671237
<ubot2> stlsaint: Bug 671237 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/671237 is private
<paultag> stlsaint, sweet, thanks man :)
<stlsaint> np
<stlsaint> i like that also...it will file against any loco team your on...nice
<paultag> stlsaint, :)
<paultag> stlsaint, just working out how I can get to it, let it hang :)
<stlsaint> paultag: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/671237
<ubot2> stlsaint: Error: Bug #671237 is private.
<paultag> stlsaint, Yuppers, it's just that it's private and I forgot to set the LC as the supervisor ( and I can't because I'm not an LC Admin )
<stlsaint> lol, ha, so what do i do with bug?
<paultag> stlsaint, nothing, it's a great test
<paultag> stlsaint, thanks :)
<stlsaint> okies
<paultag> stlsaint, you rock, 10 paultag points :)
<stlsaint> hells yeas!! W00T!
<stlsaint> paultag: wait...redeemable points yes??
<paultag> yup
<paultag> but not with ldap
<stlsaint> dammit
<stlsaint> opps sorry
<paultag> haha
<paultag> stlsaint, have time to do one more test? ( and do you mind removing ( marking fix released ) on the bug you're on now ) ?
<stlsaint> paultag: aye, lets do this!!!
<paultag> stlsaint, sec :)
<paultag> stlsaint, just need to quadruple check it's OK here before I have you do it
<stlsaint> roger that!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> stlsaint, the bugs were not getting subscribed. Dummy move by me :)
<stlsaint> smh...rookie
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Not bad for an undocumented API
<paultag> I could really use docs
<stlsaint> how would you document this script...its plenty self explanitory
<paultag> stlsaint, I wrote it -- yeah
<paultag> stlsaint, but the launchpad API is undocumented
<stlsaint> touche
<paultag> stlsaint, OK, give it a push and a test. Muchos Nachos!
<paultag> Ordering some food, take your time stlsaint
<paultag> stlsaint, is it running?
<stlsaint> paultag: one sec sire
<paultag> sure
<stlsaint> pulling again...not sure if i was suppose to or not :P
<paultag> stlsaint, yeah you should :)
<paultag> stlsaint, it should update one locolint/function/ file
<stlsaint> LP Bug #671253
<ubot2> stlsaint: Bug 671253 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/671253 is private
<paultag> stlsaint, rocking. You rule :)
<stlsaint> 10 more points?? :D
<paultag> stlsaint, yessir!
 * stlsaint gives evil mad scientis laugh at thoughts of redeeming points :D
<stlsaint> paultag: close bug now?
<paultag> stlsaint, already did
<paultag> stlsaint, looks great, you rock
<stlsaint> oh ok
<stlsaint> cool
<paultag> stlsaint, you made a happy loco council :)
<stlsaint> sweet
<PCChris> I have an autorun.sh on an eSATA drive that I would like to run when I plug it in...how would I go about automounting the drive?
<paultag> PCChris, I think XDG can do it, but it's not like Windows
<paultag> PCChris, that's really insecure, so we try and not do that
<PCChris> paultag, so what I'm trying to do overall is have it so when I plug in this drive it runs a script prompting me whether I want to synchronize or not
<paultag> PCChris, you might be able to do some HAL magic, but it's really insecure -- what if someone ( John Q. Hacker ) plugs in a drive with an autorun script that runs rm -rf ~
<paultag> PCChris, there's a reason Windows is so easy to hack ;)
<paultag> PCChris, you might be able to do something with checking the USB vendor / product ID and using that to run a local script
<PCChris> paultag, yeah....that's what I was about to ask
<PCChris> paultag, the sync/prompt script and everything is actually local, so any advice on how to do that?
<paultag> PCChris, sure :)
<paultag> PCChris, let me find links
<paultag> PCChris, http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#external-run
<PCChris> paultag, ok, thanks....one question:  does anything special need to be done if the drive is eSATA?
<paultag> PCChris, Nope! Linux treats all devices of the same type the same way
<paultag> PCChris, if it's a IDE HD, SATA drive, eSATA drive, or USB disk, it's all the same
<PCChris> paultag, thanks, I'll give it a go
<paultag> PCChris, rock on!
<genupulas> my empathy not showing online gmail contacts.....can any one help me please
<PCChris> paultag, ok, I have this udev entry and when I do udevadm test /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc1 it says at the end that it runs the command that I want(I'm using gnome-terminal for testing purposes) -- Should Gnome terminal pop up?
<paultag> PCChris, don't think so
<paultag> PCChris, it's not hooked up to your display or anything
<paultag> PCChris, udev is a daemon -- have it run a test script that touches something
<PCChris> I'm afraid I'm a bit lost...so far I have my .rules file and I told udev to reload rules through udevadm
<PCChris> paultag,
<paultag> humm
<paultag> Ahha :)
<paultag> PCChris, Linux is not like windows -- there's a whole system running
<paultag> PCChris, the computer is not just the display and what you're doing on the screen
<paultag> PCChris, lots and lots of stuff runs screen-less. udev is one of those things. It sits in the background without even being aware there's a monitor on the computer
<paultag> PCChris, so if you run gnome-terminal, it will fail -- since, after all, you can have as many monitors as you want, just saying run the command is ambiguous
<paultag> PCChris, so instead, run a command in the script that you're running that will touch a file
<PCChris> paultag, ok will do
<paultag> PCChris, :)
<PCChris> paultag, so....when I do the test run with udevadm test /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host5/target5:0:0/5:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc1 it says that the touch would be executed...however, plugging in the device does not seem to trigger this
<PCChris> paultag, here's the rules file:
<PCChris> KERNEL=="sdc1", SUBSYSTEM=="block", ATTR{size}=="1638951237", RUN+="touch /home/chris/workingudev"
<PCChris> paultag, I should be able to take out the ATTR{size}, but as I was saying in the test it said it would execute the touch....so idk what's wrong
<PCChris> paultag, I MADE PROGRESS!  (and yes, that did deserve all caps)
<paultag> PCChris, :D
<PCChris> paultag, so I got the touch to work...now I just want to know if there's a way for the rule to start a graphical program (ie terminal) on an X screen I already have up
<paultag> PCChris, not easily, but kinda
<paultag> PCChris, I'd avoid that
<PCChris> :/
<PCChris> paultag, well, thank you for all your help
<paultag> PCChris, godspeed!
<Guest39599> I would like to stop the "extra" folders being created when creating a new user (in /home/newuser/ directory). Does anyone know where I should be looking?
<Guest39599> narrowing it down...  the adduser command is not what creates those extra folders, seems to be the first time gnome is run...
<genupulas1>  
<Tsar_Evitsa> Hi all
<nlsthzn> Greetings all... ready too learn :D
<bioterror> what do you want to learn today?
<nlsthzn> As much as possible (and seeing as I know so little I will learn from just about any question here today I am sure) :)
<UndiFineD> nlsthzn, you might also want to drop in to #ubuntu
<UndiFineD> high traffic but good questions and some answers
<nlsthzn> UndiFineD: I have tried a few times... a bit hectic for me... maybe if I have a few hours to "just" do that I will try again, thanks for the idea, appreciated...
<UndiFineD> with xchat you can coloize nicknames, which makes it a bit eassier
<UndiFineD> colorize*
<varunit> hello all
<UndiFineD> hello varunit
<varunit> i have a problem with totem player can anyone help me?
<nlsthzn> Busy giving Empathy one last chance to do my IRC too... I like the integration it has with the notifications etc.
<UndiFineD> heh
<varunit> thanks unidfined
<varunit> i will explain my problem now...
<UndiFineD> even at UDS they declared empathy useles for IRC
<varunit> when i remove totem it also removes nautilus audio-video properties
<varunit> and getting an error dialog box
<UndiFineD> and so in the future it will most likely point to freenodes webchat
<UndiFineD> hmm, I do not use totem, but vlc , I have it installed though
<varunit> ya.. i want to remove it
<varunit> when i remove totem it also removes nautilus audio-video properties
<UndiFineD> seems logical
<varunit> what could be the problem?
<UndiFineD> they are interconnected, as totem renders the little picture to show the movie stillframe
<varunit> oh.. how to get rid of this
<varunit> when i right click to open any video file displays an error dialog box...
<UndiFineD> sudo apt-get remove totem
<varunit> i am doing this in fedora..
<varunit> please help me
<nlsthzn> varunit: lol
<UndiFineD> fedora hmmm
<varunit> because no one is responding there...
<nlsthzn> sorry, this being a Ubuntu channel
<varunit> i would like to remove fedora.. just want to know the reason
<UndiFineD> I have to look up rpm commands
<UndiFineD> one sec
<varunit> ok.. sure thanks..
<nlsthzn> varunit: Doesn't Fedora also have a GUI add remove application?
<varunit> yes nlsthzn it has
<nlsthzn> varunit: and you can't search and select totem?
<varunit> i tried to remove totem from add/remove but the problem is it also removes audio-video properties
<UndiFineD> # rpm --help
<UndiFineD> The program 'rpm' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<UndiFineD> apt-get install rpm
<UndiFineD> root@head:~/Python/Python Challenge# apt-get install rpm
<varunit> i tried to remove totem from add/remove but the problem is it also removes audio-video properties
<varunit> and i am getting an error when i right click to open any video file displays an error dialog box
<nlsthzn> varunit: what application to play video do you have installed now?
<varunit> i have vlc now..
<nlsthzn> varunit: so you can play video, but not get the properties?
<varunit> yes.. the same
<varunit> i am getting the properties after clicking ok in the error dialog box..
<nlsthzn> varunit: Where you maybe able to see what packages where removed with totem?
<varunit> i will post the error message now
<varunit> Couldn't load the 'properties.ui' interface. The file does not exist.
<varunit> make sure that totem is properly installed
<nlsthzn> UndiFineD: Empathy is ok for IRC one on one... I suspect that is why the main #ubuntu channel isn't working for me, because as soon as more than two people are posting it fails :)
<UndiFineD> not sure ofcourse, but --allmatches                  remove all packages which match <package>
<varunit> Couldn't load the 'properties.ui' interface. The file does not exist.. make sure that totem is properly installed
<UndiFineD> nlsthzn, and xchat is not ok for you ?
<nlsthzn> varunit: why do you want totem uninstalled... you can have it and vlc at the same time
<varunit> yes.. but
<varunit> i used to remove it after i have installed a fresh copy of linux
<varunit> i have done without any problem in ubuntu.. but the problem is in fedora14
<varunit> could you please help me?
<nlsthzn> UndiFineD: I was using XChat and I loved it... just trying to stream line my Ubuntu experience... using all the tools the way the developers had intended it (using Empahty, Evolution, Gwibber etc.)
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: try irssi :D
<UndiFineD> but totem is used by nautilus anyway, you can leave it there, and have videofiles opened by vlc as default
<varunit> yes thanks any other way to remove totem..
<nlsthzn> varunit: To be honsest I have just again came back from a few days of distro hopping back to Ubuntu because it is the one I am starting to understand the most and it does all I need... Your best bet is Fedora forum maybe... good luck
<UndiFineD> when you remove totem, it will ALWAYS remove audio-video properties
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: irssi... not heard of... will have a look thx
<varunit> i am going to remove this fedora..
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: http://www.irssi.org
<varunit> thanks nlsthzn for your kind help.. :)
<varunit> <UndiFineD> ?is it same happened in ubuntu
<UndiFineD> varunit, pick up ubuntu and we may help you much better
<varunit> sure thanks.. i have requested a free cd of 10.10 :)
<nlsthzn> JoeMaverickSett: Any reason you suggest irssi... having a look at the website now but would like a users input :)
<UndiFineD> is it the same ?, yes and no,  ubuntu totem does work for most of my videos, but installing the -good - bad- ugly plugins and vlc, plays all for me
<varunit> <UndiFineD> thank you very much for the help
<UndiFineD> vlc just runs side-by-side to toem for me
<nlsthzn> varunit: If you want you can download a ISO and go Ubuntu sooner ;)
<varunit> ya.. i know.. :)
<varunit> i have several other problem in ubuntu installing DB2 also
<varunit> i will install ubuntu and will return here for help...
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: well, as i'm fascinated by the cli, i try to use it as my knowldege could go, and irssi is a cli based irc client, so, i use it alot. that's all. :D
<varunit> can you give me your mail id nlsthzn? so that i can ask my problems by mailing you.. can you?
<UndiFineD> also, fedora is mostly a distribution for developers, and ubuntu is much more daily user / beginner friendly
<nlsthzn> Ok :) (explains a bit the lack of screenshots on the site) ... think I will go back to XChat for now :D
<JoeMaverickSett> nlsthzn: hehe! :D
<varunit> rightly said undifined
<Puck`> good morning team
<JoeMaverickSett> good morning, Puck` :)
<nlsthzn> varunit: give me a sec to switch clients and I will be back ;)
<varunit> sure..
<UndiFineD> as is state on my wiki, I have used many distro 's since 1995, but last year I wanted to use something easy, which simply works for me and the family, ubuntu has been a smooth ride since version 8.04
<varunit> yes nlsthzn your mail id please?
<nlsthzn> XChat again :D feels like home
<UndiFineD> I wish xchat had a horizontal split, so I could watch 2 channels at the same time
<Mohan_chml> UndiFineD, true =]. I am watching 20 of them :D
<nlsthzn> Mohan_chml: wow, IRC power user!
<Mohan_chml> lol :P
<UndiFineD> just 20 ?
<nlsthzn> UndiFineD: Hahaha
<Mohan_chml> officially its 20 ^_^
<UndiFineD> I am in 27 channels on 2 servers
<nlsthzn> Sheese... I got three channels open, this one is by far the most active :D
<Mohan_chml> I have 4 personal channels for my own :D
<UndiFineD> oh yes I have channels open which hardly have any traffic too, but they are open to support on specific topic
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<JoeMaverickSett> hi, Silver_Fox_ :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello jo
<Silver_Fox_> Hello JoeMaverickSett
<JoeMaverickSett> Silver_Fox_: i'm mohi's padawan. :)
<Silver_Fox_> Splendid =)
<JoeMaverickSett> Silver_Fox_: how is your day, btw?
<Silver_Fox_> My day is okay thank you JoeMaverickSett , how is yours ?
<JoeMaverickSett> Silver_Fox_: very much fine. been doing some helping on #ubuntu and an assignment mohi gave me. :)
<benpowers23> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and chose the option to store the files on windows.  I would like to go ahead and re-partition my hd, but i want to keep windows also (im not ready to make the full switch yet).  I do not have an install disk for windows, will i lose the os by repartitioning?  Btw i do have my personal data backed up
<benpowers23> can anyone help?
<UndiFineD> !dualboot
<ubot2> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<UndiFineD> i have no valid experiance in this
<benpowers23> so when i repartition it doesnt format the hd?
<UndiFineD> it does not have to, unless you select the wrong partition to install linux upon
<UndiFineD> for what i have heard, keep windows on the first partition
<benpowers23> ok also, i i wanted to share files between the oss's should i create a 3rd?
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> you can use in windows ext2fs
<bioterror> http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<UndiFineD> linux can write to fat32 and ntfs filesystems, windows7 can somewhat write to ext2
<UndiFineD> the highest chance for success is to create a third fat32 partition
<benpowers23> can view files on the windows partition and vice versa?
<benpowers23> can i*
<benpowers23> right now, with ubuntu installed over windows i can access my data on windows could i do the same on seperate partitions?
<bioterror> hhhahahah fat32
<bioterror> UndiFineD, you're kidding, right?
<bioterror> linux has a properly working NTFS support
<UndiFineD> well that took a while
<bioterror> I like my chicks as my partition FAT and 16
<benpowers23> fat32 has a 4gb file size limit tho right?
<bioterror> benpowers23, you're right
<UndiFineD> bioterror, I have not actively administered a windows system since 2001
<bioterror> you're not going to move any 1080p movies
<UndiFineD> which is why i said, I have no valid experiance
<benpowers23> i do back-up some dvds and the average iso file is more than 4 gb
<benpowers23> also, i have a amd turion x2 64 bit proccessor should i install the 32 bit version of unbuntu?
<benpowers23> ubuntu*
<bioterror> repends
<nlsthzn> benpowers23:  You can install 32-bit yes, but as you have mentioned your CPU is 64-bit so 64-bit will also work
<bioterror> benpowers23, how much rum you have?
<bioterror> rum :D
<bioterror> RAM
<benpowers23> no rum lol 4gb of ram tho
<bioterror> then 64Bit
<benpowers23> ok
<benpowers23> it was suggested to use 32 bit earlier because of the bugs in 64
<bioterror> what bugs? :D
<UndiFineD> wow, liquid crystal memory, amazing
<benpowers23> i dont know im new to this game thats just what i read
<benpowers23> also i dont use any 64 bit programs
<bioterror> it's a different thing on linux, since all the programs are compiled to use 64bit
<UndiFineD> there are few bugs in 64bit, one of them is that they stopped supporting my xeon processor
<bioterror> hahaha
<benpowers23> that stinks
<UndiFineD> I so need a new machine
<bioterror> UndiFineD, or different os, if linux kernel dropped support
<benpowers23> one more and ill leave yall alone
<UndiFineD> bioterror, blasphemy
<benpowers23> i use app inventor by google to write programs for my android phone.  if there is no linux support for the drivers windows uses can i make it work somehow?
<UndiFineD> android was developed on linux, you find lots of resources for it
<benpowers23> is there a reason to use the firefox that comes on ubuntu rather than chrome?
<benpowers23> a good reason?
<bioterror> nope
<benpowers23> ok
<bioterror> there's no reason to use firefox, chrome does same things and even faster and better. I think
<bioterror> but if you like firefox and you're not ready to sell that part of your soul to G, then use FireFox
<benpowers23> it also work hand in hand with my phone
 * JoeMaverickSett sold his soul to G! :D
<benpowers23> no quite the opposite i am already sold
 * UndiFineD has firefox, chrome, chromium, opera, links2 and some others
<JoeMaverickSett> UndiFineD: +1 :D
<benpowers23> whats the diff between chrome and chromium?
<UndiFineD> chrome is closed source, chromium is open
<bioterror> chrome is malmware :D
<benpowers23> should i switch then?
<UndiFineD> you can
<benpowers23> i dont mind, but i love chrome
<bioterror> there's no difference
<benpowers23> as long as chromium has the same features
<bioterror> chrome send statics and stuff to google, chromium does not and chrome is bundled with flash
<benpowers23> same addons and everything
<benpowers23> ?
<bioterror> that's the difference
<benpowers23> i still have no flash
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<benpowers23> i have chrome but no flash
<benpowers23> ok
<Timo_> bioterror helping as usual? :) Howdy
<bioterror> hi
<benpowers23> hello
<benpowers23> i am reading the ubuntu pocketbook, will that help me with the commands and atleast get me on a start to understanding ubuntu?
<bioterror> benpowers23, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/switching/C/index.html
<bioterror> benpowers23, http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/index.html
<benpowers23> so am i wasting my time on that book?
<UndiFineD> never
<benpowers23> thank yall so much i have to go to bed now i have be up in 4 hours
<Timo_> that's so cool, all the different timezones coming together :D
<benpowers23> bioterror i used you command, but to no avail
<benpowers23> eading package lists... Done
<benpowers23> Building dependency tree
<benpowers23> Reading state information... Done
<benpowers23> The following extra packages will be installed:
<benpowers23>   flashplugin-installer nspluginwrapper
<benpowers23> Suggested packages:
<benpowers23>   xulrunner-1.9 firefox-3.0 konqueror-nsplugins ttf-xfree86-nonfree xfs
<benpowers23> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<benpowers23>   flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree nspluginwrapper
<benpowers23> 0 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 33 not upgraded.
<benpowers23> Need to get 214kB of archives.
<benpowers23> After this operation, 786kB of additional disk space will be used.
<benpowers23> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<benpowers23> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<benpowers23>   nspluginwrapper flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<benpowers23> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<benpowers23> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/multiverse nspluginwrapper amd64 1.2.2-0ubuntu7 [192kB]
<benpowers23> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/multiverse flashplugin-installer amd64 10.1.102.64ubuntu0.10.10.1 [20.0kB]
<Timo_> !pastebin | benpowers23
<ubot2> benpowers23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<benpowers23> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/multiverse flashplugin-nonfree amd64 10.1.102.64ubuntu0.10.10.1 [1,772B]
<benpowers23> Fetched 214kB in 3s (70.2kB/s)
<benpowers23> Preconfiguring packages ...
<benpowers23> Selecting previously deselected package nspluginwrapper.
<benpowers23> (Reading database ... 136804 files and directories currently installed.)
<benpowers23> Unpacking nspluginwrapper (from .../nspluginwrapper_1.2.2-0ubuntu7_amd64.deb) ...
<benpowers23> and it stopped
<JoeMaverickSett> !pastebin | benpowers23
<benpowers23> sorry
<Timo_> no problem
<bioterror> restart your browser then
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526270/
<benpowers23> just did same thing
<benpowers23> "missing plugin"
<karthick87> Hi friends, i have got a problem in thunderbird.Hope someone can help me here..When i open thunderbird it is saying that "Thunderbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Thunderbird process, or restart your system."But there is no process running in background..
<Timo_> karthick87: try to run top
<Timo_> in the terminal
<Timo_> top | grep thunderbird
<Timo_> does it give anything back?
<karthick87> yes  4908 karthick  20   0 99.0m  26m  16m S   11  1.3   0:00.34 thunderbird-bin
<bioterror> hjaaaa
<bioterror> ps aux |grep thunderbird
<Timo_> okay karthick87 now do: kill 4908
<Timo_> and then try to start thunderbird again
<karthick87> Killed the process but when i  open again i get the same error
<Timo_> mm that's odd
<karthick87> what should i do now..?Do i want to remove thunderbird entirely and install it again..?
<szczur> killall thunderbird-bin
<szczur> and it should kill every thunderbird instance
<szczur> if not, reboot
<bioterror> :D
<karthick87> thunderbird-bin: no process found
<szczur> so there should be one running in background
<szczur> and you're still unable to run it?
<bioterror> thunderbirds are go!
<szczur> please reboot to get sure that there's none proccess from thunderbird
<bioterror> what does ps aux say
<bioterror> ps aux |more
<bioterror> do u have a zombie?
<poopl> hello
<poopl> how to change /dev/ttyusb0 to /dev/ttyusb1
<suprengr> usb
<suprengr> sorry not meant for here ;)
<UbuntuNoob> anyone here?
<pedro3005> hi UbuntuNoob
<UbuntuNoob> hi I have a couple of questions
<UbuntuNoob> I just recently found out that ubuntu allows for really nice desktops
<pedro3005> sure as hell does
<UbuntuNoob> So I looked it up and found out it was a separate OS
<UbuntuNoob> does that mean i have to reformat to install ubuntu?
<pedro3005> wait
<pedro3005> Ubuntu is a separate OS
<pedro3005> what are you talking about?
<UbuntuNoob> like
<UbuntuNoob> windows xp windows 7 they're all OS
<UbuntuNoob> but i have to refomat and delete everything to install the OS
<UbuntuNoob> do i have to do the same for ubuntu?
<pedro3005> well, you could dual boot
<pedro3005> but Ubuntu is pretty much a complete OS just like Windows 7 is
<UbuntuNoob> i see so there's no option to upgrade from windows 7 to ubuntu and keep your files right?
<pedro3005> UbuntuNoob, well if you have more than one partition you could move your files to that partition and not erase it
<pedro3005> so you'll install ubuntu on the main partition and still have your files on the alternate partition
<UbuntuNoob> i see
<pedro3005> you can install ubuntu under windows like a program using Wubi
<pedro3005> but I don't like that too much
<pedro3005> it doesn't give the real linux experience
<UbuntuNoob> i dont like the idea either lol
<UbuntuNoob> so ubuntu is another version of linux?
<Bugler> Got a question on partioning ubuntu 10.10
<pedro3005> ubuntu is a linux distribution
<UbuntuNoob> i see
<UbuntuNoob> hmmmm
<pedro3005> it uses the linux kernel
<pedro3005> !ask | Bugler
<ubot2> Bugler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UbuntuNoob> that makes sense
<Bugler> working on it
<UbuntuNoob> so there are still limitations to what programs ubuntu can run just like linux right?
<pedro3005> it can run any program made for linux
<pedro3005> and SOME programs made for windows using WINE
<Bugler> i know there is many options for partitioning... i have a 120GB hd ext part.  Can you give me a sample of partition sizes and mount points?
<UbuntuNoob> i see thanks for your help pedro :)
<Bugler> ex: / 15GB /home all but X GB.. etc.
<pedro3005> Bugler, you're planning to have your ubuntu install on that partition?
<Bugler> yes... I have dual boot and ubuntu will be 3rd
<Bugler> winxp first, win7 second, ubuntu third
<Bugler> xp and win 7 working now.
<pedro3005> I think around 15-20 GB to / is good. 2 GB to swap seems reasonable. the rest goes to /home
<Bugler> ok.. no need to do /boot and /usr anymore.. I need just a basic setup for some experimenting
<pedro3005> Bugler, you could let ubuntu do it all for you
<pedro3005> just select "use entire partition" on the installation process and choose your partition
<pedro3005> it'll take care of everything
<Bugler> when I but the cd.  it does not recognize the unallocated.. so i have to manually do it
<pedro3005> Bugler, try opening GParted
<pedro3005> maybe format it to something like FAT32 which ubuntu can see and then set to ext correctly
<Bugler> k. pedro will give a try on that one.  I always overthink... Thanks again pedro.
<pedro3005> sure, no problem
<pedro3005> !next
<pedro3005> :p
<ubot2> Factoid 'next' not found
<pedro3005> aww
<pedro3005> it should be "Another satisfied customer! NEXT!!"
<paultag> pedro3005, hahahahha that would rock :)
<pedro3005> paultag, <3 how're things?
<paultag> pedro3005, not too bad, working on some good things. How are you?
<paultag> Oh noes!
<pedro3005> paultag, pretty good. TGIF
<paultag> Homeboy got K-Lined :)
<paultag> pedro3005, Aye aye!
<pedro3005> paultag, how's fubuntu?
<paultag> pedro3005, on hole for the time being
<pedro3005> paultag, hold?
<paultag> hold * yeah pedro3005 :)
<pedro3005> paultag, so what're you're working on, if I might inquire?
<paultag> pedro3005, fbautostart and locolint
<paultag> pedro3005, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoLint
<paultag> just blogged it out :)
<pedro3005> paultag, you start every post with hello world :p
<paultag> pedro3005, yup
<pedro3005> paultag, reminds me of the dan brown guy on youtube.. "hello world! my name is dan brown and i'm here to teach you how to solve a rubik's cube"
<paultag> hahaha
<pedro3005> paultag, and whube? hiatus?
<paultag> pedro3005, yeah
<paultag> pedro3005, I needed to put stuff off to do other work. That and Tenach is taking a break too
<paultag> pedro3005, so we're freezing it for a while
<pedro3005> paultag, oh, right, tenach. is he alright? haven't seen him
<paultag> Yeah he's OK pedro3005
<paultag> pedro3005, just needs some time off
<pedro3005> ok, cool
<pedro3005> paultag, I saw you were taking up some abandoned projects on launchpad the other day, is that what fbautostart is about?
<paultag> pedro3005, I wrote fbautostart
<pedro3005> fb being..?
<paultag> pedro3005, fluxbox
<pedro3005> paultag, ah, okay.. did you write fluxbox as well?
<paultag> pedro3005, no, but I'm working with upstream on it. And I maintain it in Debian
<pedro3005> awesome
<pedro3005> paultag, I don't think I've used fluxbox before :x
 * paultag walks away
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> There's an awesome version in my PPA
<pedro3005> paultag, excuse my silly questions, but does it use gtk?
<paultag> pedro3005, it can
<pedro3005> ooh, enigmatic paultag
<paultag> pedro3005, you can use GTK or Qt, no problem
<pedro3005> I see
<paultag> pedro3005, it's built using raw X11 calls -- it's not a DE, it's a WM
<paultag> pedro3005, it's not like GNOME or KDE, it's like Xfwm, Metacity, Compiz
<pedro3005> paultag, yeah, I'm no expert in that field
<pedro3005> yeah, I see
<pedro3005> paultag, so you must have a DE to place it in?
<paultag> pedro3005, you can if you'd like, but it has a built in toolbar and menu if you don't want to
<paultag> pedro3005, you can run GNOME+Fluxbox
<pedro3005> paultag, or KDE + FluxBox?
<paultag> pedro3005, sure
<pedro3005> paultag, I'm a KFag now.. is there even such a term?
<paultag> hhahahahahahahahahashaha
<paultag> pedro3005, there is
<pedro3005> paultag, I think KDE is more stable
<pedro3005> stabler
<paultag> it is
<pedro3005> who knows
<paultag> because it's written nicer
<pedro3005> paultag, and what do you use?
<paultag> pedro3005, GNOME these days. Don't tell anyone
<pedro3005> paultag, any particular reason?
<paultag> pedro3005, nay
<paultag> pedro3005, I like KDE and I wear my kubuntu shirt everywhere
<paultag> pedro3005, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Paultag?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=paultag.jpg
<pedro3005> paultag, KDE feels more stable but GNOME has a place in my heart..
<paultag> pedro3005, It's that I help a lot of people, and it makes it easier if I can give them GNOME instructions
<paultag> sometimes you can't get a new hacker to use the shell
<pedro3005> paultag, altruism ftw :)
<paultag> :)
<pedro3005> someone give paultag the nobel peace prize :P
<paultag> hahahaha
<Cheri703> I have a question about installing with specific partitions as specific mount points
<Cheri703> if I have data on the partition I'd like to use as /home, if I don't format, will it keep the data alright?
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Does the data have the correct permissions for use as a /home directory? ie. do the user files have the right permissions?
<Cheri703> probably? right now it's not in a /home/cheri it's just a /cheri folder, I'm assuming install will create its own /home/cheri folder and I could then paste in my other data
<Cheri703> I just want to make sure that it will not just clear the partition even if I don't format it
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Well yes, if you're just mounting it then it'll be left alone.
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Also if you mount a partition as /home then the user files should be on the root of the partition
<Cheri703> well, I'm reinstalling completely, so I'm assuming new data will be written in there, but it'll ignore the current data
<Cheri703> ah, ok, that makes sense
<Cheri703> well, I'll be back in a while, and hopefully everything works properly :)
<JustinB> Hey everyone. My sister just got a new netbook, and I installed ubuntu on it. But we are encountering a problem - usb drives just won't open. System utilities (and the terminal) detect them, list partition names, but won't mount (get an error message claiming they are already mounted). Here's the kicker - if you plug a second usb stick, that one WILL mount, even get a desktop icon. Any ideas? Google wasn't particularly helpful with
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-06
<thetick> I don't have any sound effects with gcompris, but the music does play in background.  I have the gcompris-sound-en package and local="en" in my gcompris.conf.  Any ideas what I need to do to get the sound effects working ..ie the melodies for the sound games
<thetick> Any one here use gcompris? or is better to ask on Edubuntu eventhough I'm using Ubuntu lucid
<UbuntuNoob> anyone here?
<thetick> Got my answer at Edubuntu.. later
<UbuntuNoob> anyone here?  i got a question
<aveilleux> !ask | UbuntuNoob
<ubot2> UbuntuNoob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UbuntuNoob> lol okay um
<UbuntuNoob> lets say i copy a game folder into the hard disk running ubuntu.  i've seen a lot of command lines but if i wanted to run the exe file from the game folder would i need to use a command?  or could i just go into my computer and click on the exe file?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Ubuntu can't natively run *.exe files
<UbuntuNoob> what does that mean?  i can't click on the exe file to run the program?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Ubuntu can't run Windows programs.
<UbuntuNoob> i see
<UbuntuNoob> what if
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: That's somewhat oversimplified; there's a compatibility layer called WINE that can run some Windows programs
<UbuntuNoob> yea i had a chat with someone and they introduced WINE to me
<UbuntuNoob> but what if i created a partition which had ubuntu installed on it and dual booted that partition.  could i just go into the other partition from my computer and run it from there?  or does the rule still apply where ubuntu can't run exe files natively?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Dual-booting doesn't change the fact that Ubuntu isn't Windows, and can't run Windows programs as a result of that.
<UbuntuNoob> i see so if i used WINE i could run some windows programs from the partition with windows 7 installed on it while running off of the partition with ubuntu right?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: It's a little more complicated than that, but yes, I guess you could look at it that way.
<UbuntuNoob> i see thanks :) clarified alot of things for me
<nit-wit> check
<aveilleux> and mate
<_spacer_> hi
<_spacer_> im having some troubles installing drivers
<_spacer_> installing from a tar.bz2 file
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Linux doesn't use "drivers" in the conventional sense... can you link me to where you got them?
<_spacer_> sure
<_spacer_> www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/files
<_spacer_> thats it
<_spacer_> im trying to set up a logitech webcam
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Have you extracted the files from the archive yet?
<_spacer_>  i think so, i tried to follow the instrutions at the bottom of the page there, but no luck
<aveilleux> _spacer_: I see no instructions on this page. Just create a folder on your desktop called "pwc" and double-click on the archive, then select all the files and drag them into the "pwc" folder.
<_spacer_> then what, is that it?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: No. Tell me when you're done with that.
<_spacer_> k
<_spacer_> ok done
<_spacer_> both archives?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: ....both?
<_spacer_> i have a pwc-... and a libpwc
<_spacer_> sorry really lost now
<aveilleux> _spacer_: You don't need libpwc
<_spacer_> ok thats good
<_spacer_> then im done
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Now open Terminal and enter "cd ~/Desktop/pwc" without the quotes, caps is important.
<_spacer_> k
<_spacer_> done
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Okay, now run "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<_spacer_> done
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Now run "make"
<_spacer_> error
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Pasebin the error
<_spacer_> can i paste it here
<_spacer_> Pasebin?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: If it's one line, yes. If it's more than one line, use Pastebin.
<aveilleux> !pastebin | _spacer_
<ubot2> _spacer_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_spacer_> ok
<_spacer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526732/
<_spacer_> thats a really good idea
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Which file did you download?
<_spacer_> pwc-10.0.11.tar.bz2
<_spacer_> and the lib. maybe i did the wrong file?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Woah, wait a second, you're logged in as root?
<_spacer_> yup
<_spacer_> thats not good
<_spacer_> ?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: ...graphically? As toor?
<aveilleux> root*
<_spacer_> just in cli... i think
<_spacer_> im not sure really, my newbie shines through
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Nnnno, if it's *your* desktop, and you used the command "cd ~/Desktop" as root, and it went to the right folder, then you're logged in graphically as root
<aveilleux> _spacer_: You're using Ubuntu, correct?
<_spacer_> yup
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Where/who told you to enable root? Because root is disabled by default.
<_spacer_> yeah, uh on another page i was following and then gave up
<_spacer_> i didn't get very far with that either
<aveilleux> _spacer_: I would highly recommend logging in as your standard user. That way you don't get conflicts with sudo.
<_spacer_> ok np, whats the easiest way to loose that root in the term/
<aveilleux> _spacer_: The easiest way to disable the root account is to type "sudo visudo" in Terminal, finding the line for Root, removing its password hash and replacing it with a bang (!). That will disable the root account's password, and *NIX systems do not allow accounts without passwords to be logged in to.
<_spacer_> ok im good here
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Are you logged in graphically as a normal user?
<_spacer_> yes
<_spacer_> admin
<_spacer_> if thats what you mean
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Okay, download the bz2 archive again, and extract it into a folder "pwc" on your desktop again
<_spacer_> ok
<UbuntuNoob> if i wanted to customize my desktop would i have to use commands? or is there an easy GUI to change the desktop?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Your desktop.... background?
<UbuntuNoob> yea when i'm using the ubuntu OS
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Just right-click on the Desktop and hit "Change Desktop Background..."
<UbuntuNoob> oh cause i'm at class right now and i think the download finished at home.. i haven't tried it just asking in advance thanks :)
<_spacer_> ok so i have a folder on my Dtop, inside that dolder is another folder pwc
<_spacer_> am i good?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Okay, now open the Terminal and type "whoami" and paste the output here
<_spacer_> spacer
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Okay. Now type "cd ~/Desktop"
<aveilleux> Er.
<aveilleux> cd ~/Desktop/pwc
<Cheri703> it took me a second on that aveilleux...I read it as "WHOA mi!" instead of "who am I"
 * Cheri703 is tired
<aveilleux> Cheri703: hah
<_spacer_> ther
<_spacer_> e
<aveilleux> _spacer_: now type make
<_spacer_>  make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Paste the output of pwd
<_spacer_> "/home/spacer/Desktop/pwc"
<aveilleux> _spacer_: pastebin the output of ls
<_spacer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526744/
<aveilleux> _spacer_: No, not "pwd", "ls"
<_spacer_> that is from ls
<_spacer_> oh hoang on
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Then you didn't extract the archive into the pwc folder
<_spacer_> sorry
<_spacer_> i screwed that up
<_spacer_> its one line may i post here
<aveilleux> _spacer_: yes
<_spacer_> pwc-10.0.12-rc1
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Okay, cd pwc-10.0.12-rc1
<_spacer_> ok there
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Now run make
<_spacer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526747/
<_spacer_> same error i believe
<aveilleux> _spacer_: I don't know if this'll help, but try running sudo make
<_spacer_> yup same thing
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Hm, I don't know what to tell you then, it seems like a bug in the code to me
<_spacer_> ok thanks all the same
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Try installing the libs... create a folder on your desktop called "pwc-libs", download the pwclibs code and extract it to that folder, then "cd ~/Desktop/pwc-libs/" and run make
<_spacer_> ok lets have a go
<_spacer_> silly question here, when i extracted the archive into the folder on my desktop
<_spacer_> it makes a folder there lobpwc-xxxx, should i be in there when i m ake
<_spacer_> make
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Yes, I'm sorry for not realizing that
<_spacer_> same for the other archive
<_spacer_> no no dont be sorry, im glad for your help
<_spacer_> make worked for libs
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Now run sudo make install
<_spacer_> for the libs
<_spacer_> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Wha..? Let me grab a copy of the archive and look at that
<_spacer_> ok
<aveilleux> _spacer_: You downloaded libpwc-20060524.tar.bz2 right?
<_spacer_> libpwc-20060524..yuo
<_spacer_> yup
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Try running sudo make static
<_spacer_> sorry
<_spacer_> sudo make static?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: yes
<_spacer_> sudo make static
<_spacer_> make: Nothing to be done for `static'
<aveilleux> weird...
<_spacer_> i dont know why i didn't think of this earlier but have a look at this, it may help you help me
<_spacer_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526765/
<_spacer_> i gotta brb,
<_spacer_> 10 min top
<_spacer_> sorry
<_spacer_> ok back
<_spacer_> ok thanks for your help
<aveilleux> Buh?
<UbuntuNoob> So... I created a partition to specifically install unbuntu on it
<UbuntuNoob> And now I reboot my computer and boot from cd enter the setup for Ubuntu
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: What did you use to create the partition?
<UbuntuNoob> I select that I want to specify partitions manually
<UbuntuNoob> oh i just went to manage computer
<UbuntuNoob> then allocated space and created the simple volume
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Arrgh, noooo, Windows does bad things to the hard drive when you let it run amok
<UbuntuNoob> oh so i can't do that?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: You *can* do it, it's just more complicated if you don't
<UbuntuNoob> wait so it's bad to create a partition with windows?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: It's much easier to just leave the partitions alone and let the Ubuntu installer automatically handle the partitions (you get to choose how much space it takes up)
<UbuntuNoob> oh so i should just delete the partition?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Undo the change, delete the partition you made and re-allocate the space back to C:\ and run the Ubuntu installer, then have it automatically make partitions
<UbuntuNoob> wait by let it auto make the partition will it ask me how much i want to allocate for that partition?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: It should
<UbuntuNoob> okay thanks i'll try that right now :)
<UbuntuNoob> give me a minute
<UbuntuNoob> oh and does ubuntu load hella fast like linux does?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Um... Ubuntu is Linux.
<UbuntuNoob> yea i know but the distribution of linux doesn't mean it's faster
<UbuntuNoob> could mean that it's slower
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: "Linux" refers to the kernel. Ubuntu uses the Linux kernel.
<UbuntuNoob> oh my computer isn't loading
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: "Ubuntu" is a brand of GNU/Linux, which is the entire operating system.
<UbuntuNoob> is that bad?
<aveilleux> ....generally
<stlsaint> lol
<UbuntuNoob> this doesn't look too pleasant
<UbuntuNoob> is ubuntu the best distribution of linux so far?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Well that depends on how you define "best". I'd be willing to say that it's probably the most usable and newb-friendly.
<UbuntuNoob> well the partition crap is being difficult with me right now lol
<UbuntuNoob> i thought i could just assign a partition for ubuntu to install on
<UbuntuNoob> doesn't look like that's the case though
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: I currently run Fedora, which is a step away from that in terms of how much is done for the user and how much the user is expected to know and do
<UbuntuNoob> i would probably fail
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: You *can* do that, but Windows doesn't like other OSs messing with its partitions.
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: are you manually setting parititons or letting ubiquity do it?
<UbuntuNoob> manually
<UbuntuNoob> there are 3 options
<aveilleux> stlsaint: UbuntuNoob used the Windows partition manager to set up the partition
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: have you already have emtpy unallocated space?
<UbuntuNoob> side by sides
<UbuntuNoob> manually
<UbuntuNoob> and something else
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: have you already have emtpy unallocated space?
<UbuntuNoob> yea i have empty unallocated space right now
<UbuntuNoob> i can't load my original OS right now
<UbuntuNoob> so i'm trying to do something with the OS installer for ubuntu
<stlsaint> alright so why are you going for a manual partition? unless you just want to learn, you need to set a swap and root partition at minimal
<stlsaint> wait...huh?
<UbuntuNoob> i dont know
<stlsaint> you cant load windows? have you installed ubuntu yet?
<UbuntuNoob> i can't install it
<UbuntuNoob> it's not letting me
<UbuntuNoob> :(
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: whats the error?
<UbuntuNoob> wait for it...
<UbuntuNoob> oh
<UbuntuNoob> "no root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<stlsaint> yep, you need to set a root
<UbuntuNoob> how do you do that?
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: click on the partition and hit either change or edit
<UbuntuNoob> okay
<UbuntuNoob> window pops up saying edit a partition
<UbuntuNoob> use as.....
<UbuntuNoob> i dont see a root choice though
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: have you already created a swap partition?
<UbuntuNoob> nope
<stlsaint> root = this symbol (/)
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: alright we will set a swap first
<UbuntuNoob> okay
<UbuntuNoob> should i change the partition size?
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: change the size of the free space to only use 2gb=2048
<UbuntuNoob> okay
<stlsaint> you should have the rest of the free space after making swap
<UbuntuNoob> so
<UbuntuNoob> new partition size in mb = 2048?
<UbuntuNoob> and use as swap area?
<stlsaint> yep yep
<UbuntuNoob> hit next continue?
<UbuntuNoob> and wahtever's after that?
<stlsaint> what ever is left over use as root (/)
<UbuntuNoob> how should i define it as a root partition?
<stlsaint> same way you set swap
<stlsaint> must select the: "use as" option
<UbuntuNoob> creating a swap partition takes a long time
<stlsaint> it shouldnt
<UbuntuNoob> o.o
<stlsaint> how much free space are you giving to ubuntu?
<UbuntuNoob> 100gb
<UbuntuNoob> for some reason the type is fat32
<UbuntuNoob> is that usual?
<UbuntuNoob> cause the original one is ntfs
<stlsaint> alright so you should have created a small partition out of that 100gb of 2gb
<UbuntuNoob> it's still creating
<stlsaint> so you should have 98 or 97.x leftover used for root
<stlsaint> are you in the linux installer?
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<UbuntuNoob> that's strange
<stlsaint> whats happening??
<UbuntuNoob> it's just working
<UbuntuNoob> i dont know if i should quit and try again or not
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: let it finish then do the same process to set the leftover 98 to use ext4/root
<UbuntuNoob> shoudl i hit quit and try again?
<UbuntuNoob> cause it's still working...
<UbuntuNoob> i mean it's okay cause i backed my computer up before i tried this and if everything does decide to go down hill then i can just use the back up
<stlsaint> if you want to quit is up to you, i suggest just letting it finish, you should be able to see the details in the dropdown box in the window
<UbuntuNoob> hehe i quit looks like i'm running ubuntu without installing it
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: you can try rebooting into livecd and letting ubuntu install itself into the largest free space automatically
<UbuntuNoob> hmm
<UbuntuNoob> is there any way to fix the partitions using ubuntu?
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: The LiveCD has a program called GParted, you can edit partitions using that
<UbuntuNoob> where do i go to get there?
<UbuntuNoob> or wait let me try installing it again by running it off the desktop
<UbuntuNoob> so swap then root
<UbuntuNoob> so i'm creating a swap partition of size 2048 MB
<stlsaint> yea
<UbuntuNoob> but it says that the whole partition is type swap already
<stlsaint> i knew something was up when you said it was taking a long time
<UbuntuNoob> ?
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: are you in gparted?
<UbuntuNoob> no i'm just running the install thing from the desktop
<stlsaint> aveilleux: yo, what language did you say you like programming in?
<aveilleux> C
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: are you able to delete that 100gb
<stlsaint> aveilleux: oh ok
<UbuntuNoob> i will try that
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Why?
<UbuntuNoob> okay
<UbuntuNoob> it's free space now
<stlsaint> aveilleux: why what?
<aveilleux> stlsaint: Why did you want to know?
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: alright now, click the partition and hit change/edit
<UbuntuNoob> only lets me add
<stlsaint> alright well hit add
<UbuntuNoob> okay
<UbuntuNoob> wait do i still need a swap partition now?
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: yes
<UbuntuNoob> should i make that partition logical?
<UbuntuNoob> and have the location be end?
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: logical and i would put at beginning
<UbuntuNoob> what does location mean anyway?
<UbuntuNoob> just the beginning of that free space right?
<stlsaint> yes
<UbuntuNoob> not like the beginning of my original partition?
<UbuntuNoob> woot it worked
<UbuntuNoob> :D
<UbuntuNoob> now add ext4 journaling file system as primary partition at end?
<stlsaint> alright now the rest make into root
<UbuntuNoob> is it ext4 journaling file system
<UbuntuNoob> ?
<stlsaint> yea
<UbuntuNoob> okay
<UbuntuNoob> it works!
<stlsaint> alright now hit next
<UbuntuNoob> isntall now?
<stlsaint> the rest is all up to you now
<UbuntuNoob> wait
<UbuntuNoob> when i hit install now it says no root file system is defined o.o
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: you did not set the 98 gb partition as root
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: go back and edit the partition except dont change anything except the "use as" option
<UbuntuNoob> oh i see
<UbuntuNoob> it's
<UbuntuNoob> mount as
<UbuntuNoob> i didn't add the /
<stlsaint> aye, sorry, mount
<UbuntuNoob> to that part
<UbuntuNoob> ahaha it's okay :)
<UbuntuNoob> woot thank you so much!
<stlsaint> no prob
<UbuntuNoob> afk i want to shower
<UbuntuNoob> then hopefully it'd be done by then :)
<UbuntuNoob> thank you again!
<stlsaint> glad to help spread ubuntu :D
<UbuntuNoob> why can't i go forward in the installation? o.o
<zkriesse> UbuntuNoob: ?
<UbuntuNoob> so i selected a time zone selected a keyboard
<zkriesse> ok
<UbuntuNoob> typed in name computer name username password
<UbuntuNoob> but i can't click forward
<zkriesse> Did you enter the password twice to confirm it?
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<zkriesse> Make sure it's correct
<UbuntuNoob> there's a check
<UbuntuNoob> for confirming
<zkriesse> And it's confirmed as same both times?
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: Does your username contain spaces or a capital letter?
<UbuntuNoob> wait when i clicked on the "getting the time from a network time server" it says mcp power or thermal limit exceeded
<UbuntuNoob> username is just 1 word
<UbuntuNoob> oh nvm
<UbuntuNoob> i see
<UbuntuNoob> wtf
<UbuntuNoob> no capital letters?
<UbuntuNoob> and am i suppsoed to be alarmed by the thermal limit exceeded message?
<Cheri703> real name can have capitals, username lowercase
<UbuntuNoob> that's a drag :(
<aveilleux> UbuntuNoob: The "username" is Ubuntu's internal name. The "real name" is what is displayed when you log in.
<UbuntuNoob> oh i see
<UbuntuNoob> i thought the username was the name you see at login
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> can some one please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-November/004806.html ?
<_spacer_> hey thought i'd pop back in.
<_spacer_> for what ever reason
<_spacer_> my cam started working, and very well i might add
<_spacer_> what ever the heck, worked
<zkriesse> kewl
<_spacer_> this is the second time ive been here and i wanted to say thanx for the help
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<_spacer_> lovin this nix business, gotta hand it to you.  i have one more question.
<phillw> !topic | _spacer_
<ubot2> _spacer_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<phillw> _spacer_: never ask permission to ask a question :)
<_spacer_> whats the best resource to understand the philosophy and the flow of this system
<Cheri703> philosophy and flow how?
<Cheri703> elaborate
<_spacer_> when i moved from cad to solids there was a great text that i read that explained the new system from the point of view of the old one
<Cheri703> a good starter reference is www.ubuntupocketguide.com (don't be thrown off because it's for an older version) it has good info on getting to know the basics (I told someone about it recently, if it was you, sorry :) )
<phillw> _spacer_: read about the african guy for our ethos. http://www.jonobacon.org/2008/12/19/the-ubuntu-ethos/
<_spacer_> like many im jumpin off from a dos based system
<phillw> _spacer_: also http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3 may be of help, it has some good links in for people who are new to the family.
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me ?
<_spacer_> gonna  look at those links, thx.
<aveilleux> So my roommate's wasted
<kaushal> Anybody around here ?
<Mohan_chml> !ask | kaushal
<ubot2> kaushal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaushal> Mohan_chml: can some one please guide me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2010-November/004806.html ?
<Mohan_chml> kaushal, I think the user name should be root
<Mohan_chml> phillw, MySQL ^^
<kaushal> ?
<Mohan_chml> kaushal, User "nagios"
<Mohan_chml> I think you should use as root
<kaushal> Mohan_chml: i cannot use root
<kaushal> since root is not being used in configuring collectd
<kaushal> and its not a good pratice too
<phillw> kaushal: how did you install mysql?
<kaushal> mysql ?
<kaushal> Are you talking about mysql client or server ?
<kaushal> phillw: not sure i understand you
<phillw> kaushal: you tell me which you have installed
<kaushal> mysql server version ?
<phillw> kaushal: so, if you have server edition do you need to recover the master password?
<Mohan_chml> kaushal, as the access is denied for the root at localhost, It is the permission issue which you have to grant
<phillw> hobgoblin: good morning :)
<hobgoblin> morning
<Mohan_chml> Hola hobgoblin o/
<hobgoblin> o/
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, how is life? Woke up too early today?
<kaushal> Mohan_chml: Please try to re read it again
<kaushal> I have cleared explained it there
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: yep :(
<Mohan_chml> kaushal, I have no much clue. But move with phillw and he can help you
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, don't worry. you can sleep in an hour again :)
<kaushal> sure
<kaushal> phillw: please suggest further
<karthick87> hobgoblin hi
<hobgoblin> karthick87: hi
<karthick87> hobgoblin how are you?
<phillw> kaushal: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/recover-mysql-root-password.html will reset your root password, you can only do that on your own computer, not a remote server.
<hobgoblin> karthick87: tired - hungry - not had enough ine yet - you have mail on the forum
<karthick87> hobgoblin wait a min will check it now
<kaushal> phillw: am i clear with you ?
<phillw> kaushal: obviously not.
<kaushal> please give me a moment
<kaushal> phillw: when i try to connect using mysql client, it works fine
<kaushal> with the same credentials
<kaushal> but when i use the same credentials in collectd, It does not work
<kaushal> Hope it explains now
<karthick87> hobgoblin can you check your mail now?
<phillw> kaushal: i don't use collectd, I use phpmyadmin or the command line; I'm sorry that I cannot help you on your problem. You can always ask on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339 they may have someone familiar with it.
<hobgoblin> karthick87: you'll have to wait for it to be approved I think
<karthick87> Oke :)
<hobgoblin> you can talk to people about joining the team in #ubuntu-beginners-team which is the 'team' channel :)
<karthick87> hobgoblin, thanks for taking me here :) am learning new things daily :)
<hobgoblin> welcome - the idea being to pitch in and help others with your new found education :)
<kaushal> phillw: ok
<kaushal> phillw: Thanks for your help
<karthick87> hobgoblin, sure :)
<kaushal> phillw: Do you want me to open a new thread here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339 ?
<kaushal> for my issue
<phillw> kaushal: register onto the forum, and post it on there, when you go to post it you have an option to receive an instant email back at the bottom
<hobgoblin> karthick87: just a fyi - I get many fairly unreadable PMs on the forum so don't read them regularly
<karthick87> hobgoblin: so how do i contact you?
<hobgoblin> karthick87: you're more likely to get a response here if I am about
<karthick87> Oke
<kaushal> phillw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10079221#post10079221
<phillw> kaushal: spot on :)
<phillw> kaushal: well except you're supposed to use the code tags when you post terminal output.
<kaushal> sure
<phillw> hobgoblin: can you put the code tags on for kaushal?
<hobgoblin> done
<hobgoblin> kaushal: on the forum you can use BBCode - please do so :) http://ubuntuforums.org/misc.php?do=bbcode
<kaushal> hobgoblin: not sure i understand that
<kaushal> can you please help me here ?
<hobgoblin> kaushal: if I could help I would have already :)
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> hobgoblin: Do i need to edit it ?
<hobgoblin> edit what? if you mean your post on the forum I already did it
<kaushal> oh i see
<kaushal> Thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> welcome :) sorry I can;t help with the issue though
<kaushal> :)
<hobgoblin> I would assume though that mysql was working ok before you started - I would expect you to get asked stuff like that on the forum - so if you have further information you can add to the post I would edit it and do so now
<kaushal> sure
<apollothethird> Can someone tell me how to start X without an Windows Manager so that I can run the Windows Manager from a remote machine?
<apollothethird> If anyone was looking at my question and wondering, I was still testing and found out that you can just type "X" in a terminal window.  Then go to another terminal window, set the display, login to the remote machine, then run the session.
<benpowers23> i am switching from running ubuntu in windows to installing alongside windows i have done everything to prepare for this, but now that im booted on the disk i only have two options erase whole disk and manual
<benpowers23> there is no option to resize partitions
<apollothethird> Look for an unused partition to install the ubuntu.
<benpowers23> there are no unused partitons, there is the main partition and the recovery partition
<apollothethird> Install an addition drive.
<apollothethird> Very large drives can be purchased for under $30.
<benpowers23> i have a hp dv7 laptop with a 320 gb hd in it
<benpowers23> is that not plenty large enough?
<benpowers23> i use a 1tb  external for data
<apollothethird> You might consider backing up your Windows installation, repartitioning it so that you can have a partition for ubuntu then restore your windows 7, then install the ubuntu.
<apollothethird> You can also install ubuntu on a USB drive.  I purchased a 16 gig pen drive for that reason and it works great.  I take my ubuntu installation wherever I go.
<benpowers23> so your suggesting a complete reformat and then a recovery on the windows?
<benpowers23> and leaving a  place for ubuntu?
<apollothethird> From your initial message and descriptions in your followup, that's the only way to have ubuntu coexist on your internal hard drive.
<benpowers23> why do i not have the option to resize my partitions?
<apollothethird> Again, the other alternative is to install ubuntu on a pen drive.  I find the pen drive to work sufficient.
<apollothethird> You will need a partition for the ubuntu.  At present you don't have a partition.  The only way you can have more than one partition is to resize the big one into more than one.
<benpowers23> ok
<benpowers23> it doesnt give me the option to resize the large partition, that is what i want to do
<apollothethird> You'd have to use a separate program to do the partitioning.  Either use the Windows installation disk for the partitioning or a program such as "gparted live cd"
<benpowers23> ok thank you
<apollothethird> You're very welcome.
<angelo> Hi!
<angelo> I would like to help in ubuntu community
<angelo> what could i do?
<angelo> hello?
<benpowers23> hello
<benpowers23> bioterror, are you available?
<benpowers23> i need help partition my hd
<benpowers23> partitioning*
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: if no-one else is about - I'll be happy to do so in 5 or 10 minutes
<benpowers23> ok thank you
<hobgoblin> in the meantime - set out what it is you actually want to achieve - anyone will need that before they can help :)
<benpowers23> i am currently running ubuntu off the boot dvd, and i wanted to resize the main partition of my hard drive to split between windows and ubuntu, but the option that the installation web page shows is not available
<benpowers23> there is only format and use the whole drive, or manual
<benpowers23> i have thought on the subject for a while and decided a clean copy of windows might not be a terrible thing, i have al my personal data backed up and am ready to take action, i just am having some confidence issues.
<benpowers23> i am at work in the middle of the ohio river and i wont be able to get off for 3 weeks so if this goes south i am stuck until i get home
<hobgoblin> ok - looks like there are not other takers so you're stuck with me :)
<benpowers23> that is fine thank you
<benpowers23> i want to use windows and ubuntu and hopefully share data between them
<benpowers23> that is my ultimate goal
<hobgoblin> ok - can I assume that this is the first time you've tried a linux OS?
<hobgoblin> and are you in the livecd now?
<benpowers23> yes
<benpowers23> i did install in windows previously
<benpowers23> but removed it to make space
<benpowers23> to give it its own partition
<hobgoblin> ok - assuming you are in the livecd - go to Apps - Accessories - run the terminal and paste in this command    sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> once you have the output - go to paste.ubuntu.com - copy it there - put a name in the name box - hit the paste button - you will get a new url - give me that
<benpowers23> it wont let me launch terminal
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: ^^ that will let me see what you have in the way of partitions now
<hobgoblin> how odd
<benpowers23> Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (Input/output error)
<hobgoblin> mmm
<benpowers23> i wil restart my computer i will be back in 3 min
<hobgoblin> Alt+F2 gnome-terminal
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: stop
<benpowers23> ok
<benpowers23> i have run app window now
<bioterror> hi
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: did you check the cd and the md5sum?
<hobgoblin> oh - is a terminal running now?
<hobgoblin> hi bioterror
<benpowers23> i dont understand
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: did you make sure that the cd you burnt was good after you burned it and did you check that the download was good?
<hobgoblin> or is it that you have it installed and are trying to resize the partition?
<benpowers23> i used it to successfully install ubuntu on windows a day ago
<benpowers23> no, i installed on windows and uninstalled
<duaneipho> hello hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> oh ok :)
<benpowers23> i want to repartition
<apollothethird> Angelo... you can help by reading the questions posted here or in the ubuntu forums and answering to the best of your experience.
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: ok - so I need that command run then :) if terminal is not working tery a reboot
<hobgoblin> hello duaneipho
<benpowers23> ill be back in a min then
<hobgoblin> k
<angelo> thank u apollothe third!
<angelo> :-)
<angelo> ok
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: wb
<benpowers23> ty
<benpowers23> i feel like an idiot
<benpowers23> i know why terminal didnt work
<benpowers23> i didnt have the dvd in
<hobgoblin> yay
<benpowers23> what was the cmd?
<hobgoblin> sudo fdisk -l
<hobgoblin> paste.ubuntu.com please
<benpowers23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526946/
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: ok - now - what version of windows do you have?
<benpowers23> windows vista
<benpowers23> 64 bit
<benpowers23> i just adjusted the clock and my mouse froze
<benpowers23> ..
<hobgoblin>  benpowers23 ok - I would suggest that any partition you need to do with the windows partition you do using the vista disk management tools
<benpowers23> ok
<benpowers23> so how shold i set it up?
<benpowers23> 3 partitions?
<benpowers23> one small 2 large?
<hobgoblin> so - boot windows - resize the drive you want to resize so that you have sufficient space to work with in ubuntu then come back here
<hobgoblin> benpowers23: I would do the resize then come back here with the livecd booted - you'll not be able to make suitable partitons with vista :)
<benpowers23> ok
<hobgoblin> I'll be about all day - so ping me if you want
<hobgoblin> or just anyone who happens to be about - now that I am talking to myself lol
<apollothethird> benpowers23 are you still there?
<hobgoblin> apollothethird: he's gone
<apollothethird> thanks.
<apollothethird> I was going to suggest that you can actually partition from ubuntu live.  I did that for my pen drive and it works perfectly.  He could have left the small partition (which is provided by his computer manufacturer) and divided the large one to make partitions for Windows and Ubuntu.  Windows will respect partitions made by Ubuntu.
<hobgoblin> I know you can - but there are sometimes issues with vista and partitioning - otherwise I would have done it from the livecd - they guy is stuck up a river so I didn't want to take any chances
<apollothethird> I understand.
<Mohan_chml> Vista makes some issues while partitioning and idk why that happens :(
<Joeb454> Mohan_chml: did you defrag the drive a couple of times before trying to partition it?
<Mohan_chml> Joeb454, he he. not for me. :)
<Mohan_chml> Joeb454, but that is a good thing to do right?
<Joeb454> Mohan_chml: I believe so, yes :)
<Joeb454> It's been a long time since I needed to do it
<Joeb454> I just partition my drives before putting anything on it now, much easier :P
<Mohan_chml> :D
<hobgoblin> yay for forward thinking Joeb454 :)
<Joeb454> yay /me
<UbuntuNoob> So.. I created a partition for Ubuntu and swap and it installed perfectly fine but now when I boot windows 7 I can only see that partition... is that normal?  Or am I supposed to be able to see the other partitions as well?
<hobgoblin> UbuntuNoob: in windows you can only see linux partitions?
<UbuntuNoob> when i boot windows 7 i can only see the windows 7 partition
<hobgoblin> windows will not recognise linux partitions
<hobgoblin> or at least not by default it won't
<UbuntuNoob> so it would be able to recognize it and show up in my computer if linux were not installed on it?
<hobgoblin> it would be able to recognise it if it was a windows format
<hobgoblin> UbuntuNoob: what is it you are trying to do?
<UbuntuNoob> i was just scared how the linux partition didn't show up in mycomputer
<UbuntuNoob> is there anyway to make it show up?
<hobgoblin> oic - I would be more scared if it did - at least by default :) you can install something in windows - but I am not at all sure if it works with ext4
<UbuntuNoob> oh okay now i'm scared cause the easybcd isn't letting me run the program? says there's something missing from the registry
<UbuntuNoob> boot configuration data store could not be opened
<UbuntuNoob> system cannot find the file specified
<UbuntuNoob> where can i manually load the BCD registry?
<hobgoblin> I have absolutely no idea - someone else might - windows is all a bit of a mystery to me more and more now
<UbuntuNoob> lol i just googled it i think i found an answer
<UbuntuNoob> oh do you know anything about dual booting?
<hobgoblin> well yes - but once it's a windows question - unless I can remember the answer - I switch off a bit
<UbuntuNoob> oh i see
<UbuntuNoob> i'm going to try rebooting
<UbuntuNoob> okay so I just installed ubuntu on a partition and i boot ubuntu, log in and then how do i join my wireless network?
<UbuntuNoob> how do i connect to my wireless network?
<JoeMaverickSett> UbuntuNoob: do you see a network icon on your panel?
<UbuntuNoob> i see something that looks like a signal
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Type sudo iwlist scan in terminal and check whether you have any wireless network present
<UbuntuNoob> terminal? where do i go for terminal?
<JoeMaverickSett> UbuntuNoob: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Or press Alt+F2 and type "gnome-terminal" without quotes
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Type "sudo iwlist scan" without quotes
<UbuntuNoob> interface doesn't support scanning?
<JoeMaverickSett> UbuntuNoob: click on the network icon on the panel, and see if you got any connections there.
<UbuntuNoob> nope
<UbuntuNoob> :(
<UbuntuNoob> do i have to install drivers?
<UbuntuNoob> cause it was working when i wsa running ubuntu stragiht off the disk
<UbuntuNoob> but now after installing i can't connect
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: What version of ubuntu you are using?
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: can you click network manager icon in your taskbar
<UbuntuNoob> the newest one
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<UbuntuNoob> vpn connections?
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Can you see your wireless network there?
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: or right click the network monitor applet and configure the wireless connection
<UbuntuNoob> well
<UbuntuNoob> i enabled connections
<UbuntuNoob> but
<UbuntuNoob> i dont see any
<UbuntuNoob> like i did yesterday
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: wat?
<UbuntuNoob> like
<UbuntuNoob> are you talking about the signal looking like icon on the top right?
<karthick87> Type iwconfig in terminal and post the results here
<UbuntuNoob> no wireless extensions o.o
<karthick87> Uh 0_O
<UbuntuNoob> when i clicked on "try linux" or something like that without installing the OS it worked
<UbuntuNoob> but now i dont see any available connections
<karthick87> what version of ubuntu you are using?
<UbuntuNoob> 10.10
<UbuntuNoob> wtf
<karthick87> but wireless wfm
<UbuntuNoob> ugh i dont know why this wireless internet isn't working
<UbuntuNoob> is there anyway to serach for drivers and update like how windows does?
<JoeMaverickSett> UbuntuNoob: go to System > Administration > Additional Drivers
<UbuntuNoob> i see i have to activate my wireless card but it says installation of this driver failed please havea look at the log file for details: /var/log/jocket.log
<UbuntuNoob> what do i do?
<cprofitt> UbuntuNoob: do you know what the card is?
<UbuntuNoob> it's my wireless card
<UbuntuNoob> for internet
<cprofitt> I meant what model...
<cprofitt> do you know how to open a terminal?
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<cprofitt> we can identify the card with a simple command
<cprofitt> lspci | grep Network
<cprofitt> you should get a result like this:
<cprofitt> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<UbuntuNoob> broadcom
<UbuntuNoob> bcm43224
<cprofitt> are you running Ubuntu?
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<cprofitt> an I assume you tried to add the hardware drivers under System | Administration | Hardware
<cprofitt> or Additional Drivers I mean
<cprofitt> sorry
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<UbuntuNoob> i tried to activate it
<cprofitt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cprofitt> that article may help you
<UbuntuNoob> checking it out
<UbuntuNoob> thanks :)
<cprofitt> np
<cprofitt> let me know if it helps or not
<UbuntuNoob> where do i find ../pool/restricted/b/bcmw
<cprofitt> UbuntuNoob: you only need that if you do not have internet access
<cprofitt> it is on the LiveCD
<UbuntuNoob> yea i dont have internet on that laptop
<UbuntuNoob> livecd?
<UbuntuNoob> the install cd?
<cprofitt> the CD you used to installed Ubuntu from
<cprofitt> yes
<UbuntuNoob> okay let me take a look at it
<UbuntuNoob> oh
<UbuntuNoob> i see
<UbuntuNoob> wireless networks
<UbuntuNoob> then wiireless is disabled
<UbuntuNoob> how do i enable it?
<cprofitt> what model computer do you have?
<UbuntuNoob> a laptop
<UbuntuNoob> i have those special keys
<UbuntuNoob> i tried to enable it
<cprofitt> there may be a hardware toggle too
<UbuntuNoob> but odesn't look like it's doing much
<UbuntuNoob> it's not toggling :(
<cprofitt> do you know what model of laptop?
<cprofitt> Lenovo, Dell, HP...
<UbuntuNoob> dell
<UbuntuNoob> inspiron
<cprofitt> some times there is a hardware switch in the front or on the side
<cprofitt> in addition to the Fn+F# keys
<UbuntuNoob> it's an fn f2 thing
<cprofitt> look for a hardware switch on the front or side
<UbuntuNoob> i never used a switch other than that o.o
<UbuntuNoob> i dont see one
<cprofitt> it usually has a computer with radio waves on either side marking the switch
<cprofitt> do you know what model Inspiron?
<UbuntuNoob> 1624 i think
<UbuntuNoob> no 1764
<cprofitt> there is a switch
<UbuntuNoob> there is?
<cprofitt> it is at the very front of one of the sides
<stlsaint> morning folks
<dizm> hey peeps. loving ubuntu so far (2days into it). i have 1 problem. im using a 120hz viewsonic fuhzion montior but in the display options, it will not allow me to set it to 120hz - it's not even in the list
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: hey how did the install go?
<dizm> is there a way around that?
<cprofitt> trying to find an on-line picture for you
<UbuntuNoob> install go?
<pedro3005> dizm, you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<cprofitt> UbuntuNoob: do you see a slide switch on the side?
<UbuntuNoob> i dont think this laptop has one
<cprofitt> well... Dell documentation says it does
<cprofitt> if it is a 1764
<UbuntuNoob> you might be looking at the i3 version
<UbuntuNoob> if i rebooted to windows 7 the wireless would work
<cprofitt> that means it is on in hardware then
<cprofitt> so it is a matter of drivers
<UbuntuNoob> wtf?
<UbuntuNoob> OH
<UbuntuNoob> i'm retarded
<UbuntuNoob> i forgot to enable it
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> No worries dude...
<UbuntuNoob> but my network doesn't show up o.o
<cprofitt> and I would imagine you are quite smart
<cprofitt> give it time...
<UbuntuNoob> it auto rescans?
<cprofitt> when you first enable it it has to scan
<cprofitt> yes -- unless you have a hidden SSID it should show up
<UbuntuNoob> hm
<UbuntuNoob> mine's not hidden
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: didnt you install yesterday?
<UbuntuNoob> wireless was working when i was just running ubuntu off the disk
<UbuntuNoob> wtf still disconnected
<cprofitt> it should work just fine after install then....
<cprofitt> I wish I was there...
<UbuntuNoob> lol me too
<cprofitt> it is tough to provide support at times via irc
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: what type of driver is your wireless using?
<UbuntuNoob> the driver from the install disk
<cprofitt> stlsaint: I just had him follow this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dizm> pedro3005, i will try this in a minute. thanks for the link. ill let you know, how it goes.
<pedro3005> no problem
<UbuntuNoob> this is frustrating
<UbuntuNoob> gonna try a reboot
<UbuntuNoob_> WTF? so all i needed to do was reboot -.-
<coz_> UbuntuNoob,  at times for drivers a reboot does the trick :)
<UbuntuNoob_> ya LOL
<cprofitt> ah... if a reboot worked... then we could have done a modprobe to get it to work too
<cprofitt> but rebooting works too
<UbuntuNoob_> apparently
<cprofitt> glad it is working for you UbuntuNoob
<UbuntuNoob_> :P
<UbuntuNoob_> thank you
<UbuntuNoob_> i still need help though
<cprofitt> no problem
<cprofitt> what else do you need?
<UbuntuNoob_> um does ubuntu let you do this?
<UbuntuNoob_> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/8383/desktoppich.jpg
<cprofitt> yes
<UbuntuNoob_> how do i do it? do i need more programs?
<cprofitt> not sure what DE that is... but let me point you to a thread
<UbuntuNoob_> okay :)
<coz_> conky?
<UbuntuNoob_> that's what i heart
<UbuntuNoob_> heard
<cprofitt> coz_: could be, but the menu is in there too
<cprofitt> so it might not be conky
<cprofitt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610583
<cprofitt> that will show off some desktops
<coz_> mm if gnome looks like the panel was widened
<cprofitt> and the people who did them are usually very willing to share
<JoeMaverickSett> i think it's conky done with this, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html :)
<cprofitt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<cprofitt> that is a thread on conky with people posting their details
<cprofitt> JoeMaverickSett: the menu was in line with the conky items though
<UbuntuNoob_> hmmm
<UbuntuNoob_> i just want that menu and the other specs that show up
<UbuntuNoob_> doesn't have to be inthe same line
<coz_> unless there is a gnome applet  that has similar info  and the gnome panel is widened a bunch
<cprofitt> but either way those two threads will get you on the way to making something you like
<cprofitt> many choices of extra apps
<UbuntuNoob_> okay
<cprofitt> looking through those two threads will expose you to most of them
<UbuntuNoob_> thank you :) time to explore lol
<JoeMaverickSett> cprofitt: might be an icon pointing to those commands that will open up, e.g. trash? :) just a thought.
<cprofitt> there are panel mods, docks, etc
<cprofitt> JoeMaverickSett: could be...
<cprofitt> the beauty of Linux and Ubuntu is there are so many ways to make your computer YOURS
<JoeMaverickSett> *anything is possible if you just believe!* ;)
<coz_> you guys know about this ..yes   ?   telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl   << in terminal
<JoeMaverickSett> yes.
<coz_> :)
<UbuntuNoob_> what happens if i delete the panel up top?
<coz_> UbuntuNoob_,  you have no panel
<UbuntuNoob_> would that be bad?
<coz_> UbuntuNoob_, you would need to have a dock for applications or open  your applications via terminal
<UbuntuNoob_> cause i dont see any other way to access stuff if i removed that panel
<UbuntuNoob_> oh open them through terminal...
<coz_> not sure if alt+F2  would be disabled at that point...I havent tried it
<coz_> UbuntuNoob_,  or if you want the gnome panel to be "similar" to that image you posted ...right click / properties / "size" = something more than it is
<coz_> UbuntuNoob_,  change the background to transparent
<UbuntuNoob_> gnome panel...
<Santman> hi
<karthick87> hi
<Santman> Hi, i'm trying the first time to install linux (ubuntu 10.10) with my hp notebook nx9005. At the end of the installation, i press the "Restart now" button an while shutdown the cd drive opens end i get the following error message: "[ 3262.542930] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 529096" (i tried it two times, once with a cd-rw and second try with a cd-r
<dizm> pedro3005, sorted. thank you :).
<dizm> another question i have; the mail box button on the top right of the task bar.. when you expand the option then goto mail can you make it open a different application?
<lukjad> Hi everyone
<lukjad> I'm (finally) updating my Ubuntu 9.04 install to 10.10
<zkriesse> eh two updates or just full install
<lukjad> zkriesse Full install
<lukjad> I've backed up my /var/www folder and have a separate /home partition. Anything else I should do?
<lukjad> I also had synaptic make a package list
<lukjad> And hai zkriesse
<zkriesse> lukjad: k cool....and hiyas
<lukjad> zkriesse Anything I'm missing
<lukjad> ?
<phillw> lukjad: in that case just do a clean install, saves you updating grub legacy and changing the file system to ext4
<zkriesse> I don't think so
<dizm> i have another question;
<dizm> the mail button, in the top right of the task bar. can you make that open a different application?
<phillw> lukjad: I have instructions for updating your /home to ext4
<dizm> like thunderbird?
<zkriesse> I don't think so....
<lukjad> phillw I'm only reinstalling / I plan on leaving /home and a few other partitions untouched
<zkriesse> Notice i said "think"
<lukjad> phillw I don't have a way to back up my partitions
<aveilleux> dizm: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu/
<lukjad> My external HD's power converter died
<phillw> lukjad: that is entirely up to you, mine went sweetly; but as you say, you MUST have a backup :)
<dizm> ah, nice aveilleux
<dizm> thank you
<dizm> :)
<aveilleux> dizm, No problem
<aveilleux> dizm, I had the same issue not too long ago ;-)
<lukjad> phillw You know what, I'm going to get myself a new HD
<dizm> :)
<lukjad> phillw I mean, I don't like updating stuff and worrying
<lukjad> It's about time I get something new for my PC.
<lukjad> phillw zkriesse Do either of you prefer a brand for external HDs?
<zkriesse> Ah i do
<zkriesse> gimme a sec i'll grab the link
<lukjad> which?
<phillw> lukjad: Seagate are a little faster, but Western digital are pretty bomb proof and use les power.
<lukjad> k
<lukjad> phillw I keep stuff forever
<zkriesse> Western Digital is what i was going to say
<lukjad> :D]
<phillw> lukjad: I use WD's for laptops, but for a desktop system you may well be better off with a Seagate unit.
<zkriesse> Nah, WD are good
<lukjad> phillw True, but I rarely use my HD, just for backups
<zkriesse> We've got a WD Terabyte drive for my dad's desktop...runs fine
<lukjad> I'll sacrifice speed for stability and durability
 * phillw WD drives are extremely reliable, just a little slower. for backups I'd always go for a WD unit, but that's just IMHO.
<pedro3005> I like how phillw randomly decides to speak in /me instead of normal for no apparent reason
<pedro3005> he doesn't even change tenses
<pedro3005> :p
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<zkriesse> lol
 * lukjad do that too
<lukjad> from now on
<lukjad> Bleeding hurts
<pedro3005> lukjad, and then add a couple of exclamation marks with spaces at the end of every other sentence and you'll be fine   !!!
<phillw> lukjad: you've just a raw nerve here, I was assaulted a couple of days ago - I'm still healing. :(
<lukjad> paultag !
<lukjad> phillw Aw :(
<lukjad> phillw I just nicked myself, not as bad as you
<paultag> lukjad, :)
<phillw> paultag: hiyas, hope your day is going well :)
<paultag> phillw, quite :)
<paultag> phillw, I just saw the best tweet of my life
<lukjad> paultag I'm going to buy an external HD, any brand(s) you favour?
<paultag> lukjad, No clue :)
<paultag> phillw, are you a trek fan?
<pedro3005> sorry phillw , just poking some fun
<pedro3005> and hey paultag
<phillw> paultag: to a degree, I don't too much T.V.
<paultag> phillw, http://twitter.com/levarburton/status/541379696533505
<paultag> pedro3005, :)
<phillw> I enjoyed DS9 when they got the defiant and Voyager.
<paultag> phillw, he plays Lt. Commander LaForge
<phillw> paultag: now, that IS funny :D
<paultag> phillw, :)
<paultag> phillw, I sent him one back
<paultag> phillw, http://twitter.com/paultag/status/940046458814464
<phillw> and before we all get told off, either #ubuntu-beginners-team or #lubuntu-offtopic  :)
<paultag> phillw, I'm the one who tells people off :)
<paultag> but your point is sound :)
<lukjad> hobgoblin !
<lukjad> Hey, BTW paultag, do you play minecraft?
<paultag> lukjad, nosir.
<lukjad> Aw, you should
<UbuntuNoob> i dont understand why my conky isn't working
<karthick87> post your conky in a pastebin
<UbuntuNoob> pastebin?
<aveilleux> !pastebin |UbuntuNoob
<ubot2> UbuntuNoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UbuntuNoob> oh just kidding i was using a broken conky file :) hehe
<UbuntuNoob> to keep the little thing up do we need to have terminal running?
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Get a conky from http://ca.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865 and try running it
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Ofcourse being a linux user,you must know to use terminal
<UbuntuNoob> is there a command to stop the conky from running?
<UbuntuNoob> i'm noob at linux lol
<aveilleux> karthick87, I wouldn't make that assumption
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Press Alt-F2 and type "killall conky" without quotes
<karthick87> aveilleux: hen?
<karthick87> aveilleux: then?
<aveilleux> karthick87, ...I don't understand the question
<UbuntuNoob> that works
<UbuntuNoob> this is difficult
<karthick87> aveilleux: which questio..?
<UbuntuNoob> i know little about linux scripting
<aveilleux> karthick87, "then?"
<karthick87> aveilleux: which assumption you wouldn't make..?
<aveilleux> karthick87, I wouldn't assume that all Linux users know how to use Terminal
<aveilleux> karthick87, Especially with the efforts that Ubuntu and others are doing to help people learn how to use Linux before they understand the command-line
<karthick87> aveilleux: Thats right, but its good to know some basic commands
<stlsaint> karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Ofcourse being a linux user,you must know to use terminal
<stlsaint> ^^ i must object
<UbuntuNoob> i know alittle
<UbuntuNoob> i'm taking a class on it
<stlsaint> that is why there are graphical interfaces that allow you do to work, there is NOTHING in ubuntu that a user cannot do from terminal AND from cli
<UbuntuNoob> is there something similar to a task manager for ubuntu?
<stlsaint> yea alot of different options
<stlsaint> UbuntuNoob: hehe, yea...its called Task Manager ;)
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: System Monitor
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: System-->Administration-->System Monitor
<UbuntuNoob> hm
<UbuntuNoob> clicking and highlighting on the desktop is very slow
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: What you mean..?
<UbuntuNoob> how do i remove this icon on my desktop?
<ikt> which icon?
<UbuntuNoob> there's a drive
<UbuntuNoob> that i can't delete
<UbuntuNoob> and cd rom drive
<aveilleux> eject the drive?
<karthick87> Press Alt-F2 to bring up the Run Application dialog. Type gconf-editor  and click Run.In the left pane of the window, browse to apps->nautilus->desktop. Uncheck the volumes_visible option and the partitions on your desktop will disappear.
<ikt> http://ikt.id.au/?p=191 <-
<ikt> or ^
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob, Press Alt-F2 to bring up the Run Application dialog. Type gconf-editor  and click Run.In the left pane of the window, browse to apps->nautilus->desktop. Uncheck the volumes_visible option and the partitions on your desktop will disappear.
<aveilleux> karthick87, No need to repeat yourself
<UbuntuNoob> ooo ty
<UbuntuNoob> and i set a wallpaper but now my google chrome icon hides behind the wallpaper after i move my cursor away
<UbuntuNoob> is that just a transparency issue?
<ikt> where is the chrome icon?
<ikt> on the gnome panel?
<ikt> I have my gnome panel set to defaults /none (use system theme) as the background, so it shouldn't be transparent at all
<UbuntuNoob> on the desktop
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Are you sure the icon is on your desktop..?
<UbuntuNoob> yea
<PCChris> I have an external monitor hooked up to a laptop....when I close the laptop lid and re-open, it switches display modes (ie one continous screen==>clone==>blanking one screen or the other)...it cycles through each time the lid is closed/open....any way to stop this from happening?
<UbuntuNoob> how does chat work?  can you open your buddy list?
<karthick87> UbuntuNoob: Are you talking about irc chat..?
<paultag> He's gone karthick87
<paultag> BRB
<karthick87> Oke i din notice :)
<PCChris> I have an external monitor hooked up to a laptop....when I close the laptop lid and re-open, it switches display modes (ie one continous screen==>clone==>blanking one screen or the other)...it cycles through each time the lid is closed/open....any way to stop this from happening?
<ehcah> Anyone out there prefer Ubuntu Serer to pre-packaged NAS like OpenFIler or FreeNAS or unRAID?
<PCChris> I have an external monitor hooked up to a laptop....when I close the laptop lid and re-open, it switches display modes (ie one continous screen==>clone==>blanking one screen or the other)...it cycles through each time the lid is closed/open....any way to stop this from happening?
<UndiFineD> PCChris, the only way i can think of is to have a static xorg.conf
 * UndiFineD goes back to dinner
<UndiFineD> PCChris, made progress ?
<PCChris> yeah, sorry
<PCChris> UndiFineD, I ended up hacking some stuff together in xrandr in the script I'm running to mess with reconfiguring the displays before running the rest of the script
<UndiFineD> with a static xorg.conf, you just specify the 2 monitors and the resolutions they use
<UndiFineD> the virtual desktop size is that of both screens combined in a single rectangular
<UndiFineD> it is ok to have a space of unused bits
<UndiFineD> though it does gets rendered offscreen
<UndiFineD> here is an example how that works for me: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/desktop.png
<KinkyPinkie> Hello! I have a reaccouring problem with my menubar icons.. I forget that I am using the pictures in my folder as an icon to some of my shortcuts, so I delete them.. How do I retag the picture as the menubar icon logo?
<thewrathjr> hey all!
<karthick87> hi
<thewrathjr> anyone know how to create a provisioning server or a kickstart server using ubuntu
<deejoe> thewrathjr: this is kind of old, but might get you started https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<UndiFineD> kickastart is fun
<UndiFineD> take a look at uec
<UndiFineD> much disscussion on that with UDS-N
<UndiFineD> thinking about using that myself for my daughters computers
<thewrathjr> UndiFineD: do you use linux on all PCs or linux
<UndiFineD> I have a family of 6
<thewrathjr> all use linux?
<UndiFineD> a laptop and a desktop have windows, my machine uses linux
<UndiFineD> an eeepc uses xubuntu atm
<UndiFineD> and i have 2 machine to install
<thewrath> clear
<thewrath> ah
<thewrath> and you are going to use linux UndiFineD ?
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> ubunut on all would be my preference, but school huh
<thewrath> can i kick a windows box with a linux kickstart server?
<thewrath> hey st33med long time no see
<UndiFineD> i think so, you; be transfering an image
<UndiFineD> the bigger the slower
<thewrath> true
<thewrath> but you dont know for sure?
<UndiFineD> well, it is just like vmware over iSCSI
<UndiFineD> you can do scsi over ethernet too
<UndiFineD> many possibilities on linux to achieve anything
<st33med> Hey thewrath
<satish> hi
<satish> iam unable to install wine on ubuntu 10.10
<satish> please help me
<satish> satish
<satish> here
<UndiFineD> synaptic shows wine 1.0 and 1.2 for me
<UndiFineD> both work fine for me
<UndiFineD> but it one or the other
<satish> which version odf wine ahall i use for ubuntu 10.10
<satish> ?
<UndiFineD> 1.2 is the latest, which obviously has bugfixes of 1.0
<satish> yeah..but its not working
<satish> iam unable to open micro office exe file through wine
<satish> its showing u need to have new version of windows
<UndiFineD> why would you want to use microsoft office on linux ?
<UndiFineD> and you can make wine pretend to be any version of windows
<satish> i want to install micro office 2007
<satish> on linux
<satish> wat shall i do?
<satish> ya but its asking new version of wine
<UndiFineD> when i start wine configuration, the first tab it shows is about the windows versions
<UndiFineD> which currently, by default is set to windows xp
<UndiFineD> for wine 1.2
<UndiFineD> though, you might need to install some libraries
<scott__> what package do i need to download to run the virtual box?
<UndiFineD> virtualbox ose works for me
<scott__> i downloaded virtualbox ose guest utils & vb ose guest x11. but i still can't it to run.
<scott__> idk what i am doing wrong.
<scott__> can someone help me w/ my problem?
<UndiFineD> did you reboot ?
<UndiFineD> it installs a couple of kernel mods, but not not all are active
<UndiFineD> especially the virtual network can be down
<scott__> i will reboot & see if they appear.
<scott__> thank you very much.
<UndiFineD> :)
<loo0oola> hi im useing ubuntu 10.10 but the language change from Arabic to English
<thewrath> hey all!
<loo0oola>  hi im useing ubuntu 10.10 but the language change from Arabic to English
<mkarl> hi thewrath
<thewrath> wats up mkarl
<mkarl> nothing much, quiet night, u?
<shishak> Hello, I am looking for help with virtualbox...is this the right place or should I go look elsewhere
<mkarl> depends what shishak.
<mkarl> *what problem it is
<shishak> well I am trying to install xp on virtual box with a mounted ISO
<shishak> I am looking for ideas more than anything, and I have no blank CD/DVD's available
<shishak> I can boot from floppy, CD, or Lan  I have no floppy drive and no blanks
<stlsaint> shishak: point the vbox storage to look at the iso, then hit f12 at vm bootup to choose where to boot from
<head_victim> I've never used Vbox with a cd to be honest, only ever used iso files.
<stlsaint> head_victim: the same pertains as with a iso, just point the cd setting to look at the actual physical cd/dvd drive
<shishak> I will look in that
<stlsaint> shishak: its the best way to install from iso
<stlsaint> i do it all the time ;)
<shishak> how exactly
<shishak> I cant seem to get the vbox to see the ISO
<shishak> I reset the default hard disk folder to the ISO
<Cheri703> unmount the iso shishak
<shishak> ok
<shishak> the ISO is greyed out
<thewrath> stlsaint: i had voice back in the day and i lost it
<thewrath> how do i get it back
<stlsaint> thewrath: meh, dont worry too much about that atm, the team is undergoing some changes
<shishak> do you know if there is virtualbox channel somewhere?
<thewrath> i believe there is
<shishak> I think i found it
<head_victim> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/IRC
<shishak> #vbox
<shishak> Thanks for the help anyway!
<shishak> have a good day
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> my conky appear when  my desktop laucnh but after its gone
<KinkyPinkie> is it a common problem that firefox fails to respond and requires system reboot to launch?
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: run conky from the terminal and it will reappear
<kosaidpo> yeh
<kosaidpo> but if hit ctrl+c it ll go
<kosaidpo> uhn ?? no ?
<mkarl> KinkyPinkie, is this when restarting after a crash?
<KinkyPinkie> yes
<kosaidpo> yeh
<KinkyPinkie> says end the process or reboot system. the problem lasts if i try to fix the process
<mkarl> sometimes it can stay running, or leave a lock file
<mkarl> is the process still running: ps aux | grep firefox
<KinkyPinkie> mkarl doing that printed     1652  0.0  0.0   3324   796 pts/1    S+   23:20   0:00 grep --color=auto frefox
<KinkyPinkie> dont understand what it means
<mkarl> thats the grep (search process)
<mkarl> firefox is not currently running.
<mkarl> can you not start it now?
<KinkyPinkie> no
<mkarl> ok, 1 moment
<KinkyPinkie>     1652  0.0  0.0   3324   796 pts/1    S+   23:20   0:00 grep --color=auto frefox
<KinkyPinkie> ops
<mkarl> can you try it from a console?
<mkarl> firefox -safe-mode
<mkarl> that will start firefox in a minimal, safe mode (it won't load any extensions etc. - maybe one of these caused an error?)
<KinkyPinkie> same error message: not responding, close prosses or restart your system
<mkarl> ok, maybe your profile is locked from the previous firefox that was running
<KinkyPinkie> i dont know, and it's fuckign annoying. i had this problem 2 times already since 3 hours. and it happens atleast once a day
<mkarl> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use#Remove_the_profile_lock_file
<mkarl> easiest way is to open a console:
<mkarl> cd ~/.mozilla/
<mkarl> then ls to view a list of profiles
<mkarl> (generally just one there)
<KinkyPinkie> i got eclipse, extentions and firefox
<mkarl> cd into firefox
<mkarl> and ls again, there should be a folder called something like nrb1vcub.default
<mkarl> cd into that one
<KinkyPinkie> yes
<mkarl> and ls again
<mkarl> sorry
<mkarl> * ls -a
<KinkyPinkie> with the *?
<mkarl> sorry
<mkarl> ls -a
<mkarl> typo :P
<mkarl> should be a file called lock
<KinkyPinkie> yes
<KinkyPinkie> rm?
<mkarl> yep
<KinkyPinkie> didnt solve it :(
<mkarl> it didn't?
<KinkyPinkie> nope
<KinkyPinkie> that's fuckign it.. im throwing my pc  out the window and call insurance and buy a mac instead.. :( been nothing but problems since day one with this one, and i taght it was only windows :(
<mkarl> try deleting .parentlock as well
<mkarl> as a last restort.
<KinkyPinkie> no such file
<KinkyPinkie> looks like it got automatically removed along with the lock
<mkarl> another way is just remove the profile and start again ;)
<mkarl> but you will lose settings, favourites, cookies, history etc.
<KinkyPinkie> oh, no can do :(
<KinkyPinkie> got some important links for school and work there i cant afford to loose
<KinkyPinkie> could save them some way and do it later though.. thanks alot mkarl! :)
<mkarl> well, it is possible to recover from an existing profile and put it into another one
<mkarl> https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Recovering+important+data+from+an+old+profile
<mkarl> sorry i can't be more help :)
<mkarl> yw :)
<Alex21> hello! i`m new to linux and i installed ubuntu 10.10 in dual with my win xp. I have 2 HDD ( 1st with one partition with win xp on it[c] and the 2nd has two partiotions[d]&[e] and i used [e] to install ubuntu) . The thing is now it won`t load any of the OSs. Anyone knows where i did something wrong?
<Alex21> i tried to boot from both HDD and still no luck
<Alex21> i installed ubuntu 2 times and set the bootloader the be installed on first hdd ( first time) and the on 2nd hdd and still no luck
<SPooN> Hello there.
<head_victim> Gday SPooN
<SPooN> Totally messed up my ubuntu install... accidentally gave it the whole HD so now I'm relying on Ubuntu w/o any of my old, familiar Windows... Hope this works out.
<stlsaint> SPooN: did you install lubuntu?
<head_victim> SPooN: that's not totally messed up, that's an upgrade :)
<stlsaint> SPooN: sorry
<stlsaint> lol
<SPooN> uhm... I installed Ubuntu 10.10 off a USB
<stlsaint> SPooN: are you familiar with ubuntu?
<SPooN> I was ready to make the swap honestly, I just had documents/files on Windows that I would have liked to keep/transfer
<head_victim> SPooN: ahh and no backups?
<SPooN> No, I've never used it before. Got some guidance on getting Broadcom-STA downloaded, and getting Flash
<SPooN> I'm not smart enough to keep backups. Fortunately most of my schoolwork is backed up though
<head_victim> Ok
<stlsaint> SPooN: well this channel is here to help new users with ubuntu and getting into the community so feel free to hang here and get help on any issues
<SPooN> Thanks, will be doing so :)
<head_victim> SPooN: flash - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<SPooN> Seems that I have everything I need for now, word processing, internet
<head_victim> SPooN: sta drivers - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing STA drivers
<head_victim> If you come across any dramas with the documentation let us know and we can help further
<SPooN> thank you
<head_victim> SPooN: it's what were' here for :)
<ScottD> hi.
<head_victim> Hi ScottD
<ScottD> I can't get anyone to reply in #ubuntu so I figured I'd try here. I'm thinking about buying the new Dell XPS and I wanted to know if anyone had any trouble with Ubuntu on it.
<head_victim> To be honest, the best way would probably be a google of the model number.,
<head_victim> There are so many different options it's hard to give a blanket yes or no
<ScottD> I can't find the exact model number anywhere :(
<head_victim> Do you have a link?
<ScottD> http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-17/fs
<ScottD> The performance model with upgraded wifi and bluetooth
<ScottD> These were just released in late october so
<head_victim> the 6200 or 6250?
<head_victim> wireless?
<ScottD> 6250
<ScottD> wait no, 6200
<head_victim> And dell bluetooth 3.0?
<ScottD> yes
<head_victim> Hmm
<ScottD> I just don't want to buy it and be stuck using Windows.
<head_victim> ScottD: maybe email them for a specific model number, I can't seem to extract that off them either
<ScottD> Okay. I'll call monday and see if I can get some more info. I might drop back by if I can't find anything on google.
<head_victim> Sorry I can't be of more help, someone else might be able to if you hang around a little.
<ScottD> It's okay. Thanks for trying. (: I'll idle :P
<SPooN> scottD are you still here?
<geirha> Chances are, most of the hardware will be supported. It won't hurt to ask dell how well this particular model works with linux.
<ScottD> mhm
<SPooN> if so, you can just pretend you are going through to the actual purchase of the XPS, and then hit specifications and the Wireless Card will be listed
<SPooN> you can then crossreference that with ndiswrapper or the Broadcom-STA list
<ScottD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9631803/dell-xps-17.png is all the hardware
<SPooN> right, so from that you can see that it is INtel Centrino Advanced-N 6200....
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-11-07
<SPooN> let me look at ndis
<Cheri703> ScottD: what model number are you looking for? perhaps I'm missing something
<Cheri703> I get "exact model number" for xps 17
<Cheri703> but...is there a specific form or?
<geirha> Video cards and wireless cards are the hardware that most often lack proper linux support.
<SPooN> INtel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 is not listed here: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Category:WORKS&from=Genius+GF3000U
<SPooN> so unsure as to compatability
<Cheri703> XPS 17 (L701X)
<Cheri703> ScottD: XPS 17 (L701X)
<geirha> Searching for ubuntu and chipset/model on google will often give good clues as to how well it works in Ubuntu.
<head_victim> Cheri703: where in the *bleep* did you find that :)
<ScottD> Okay well apparently that wifi card works 2.6.31
 * Cheri703 has amazing google-fu skills
<ScottD> in 2.6.31*
<Cheri703> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_XPS
<SPooN> where did you get that from ScottD?
<head_victim> Here I was thinking that surely it had to be on the dell website.....
<Cheri703> didn't just go to wiki though (probably should have), found it via googling
<SPooN> 2.6.31 of what?
<Cheri703> yeah, that makes too much sense for dell head_victim
<head_victim> Cheri703: I should have known
<SPooN> hey dell is where its at
<ScottD> random forum posts on backports.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> as for it's wifi http://download.intel.com/network/connectivity/products/prodbrf/323016.pdf
<Cheri703> I looked around on there as well, but...then off to googling
<Cheri703> but yeah, there you go
<head_victim> It's ubuntu linux listed as a specified operating system.
<SPooN> I'm on a dell studio, which works after Broadcom-STA
<SPooN> so I'd assume XPS would work
<Cheri703> hope that helps ScottD
<ScottD> Okay so the wifi card appears to work.
<ScottD> Thanks for your help (:
<head_victim> I'd say that wifi card looks a lot better than the base model
<head_victim> Want to buy 2 laptops and post me one? :)
<ScottD> haha
<head_victim> Worth a shot, you don't get anything without asking ;)
<ScottD> I've had this HP dv6 for about a year and half and right after the warranty expired it started falling apart.
<stlsaint> ScottD: classic
<ScottD> Battery is awful, hard drive has tons of bad sectors, the left clicker thingy is broke...
<SPooN> new question already... gonna have to learn this fasst. so I can open .py files to edit them, but how can I run them?
<head_victim> python /file.py
<head_victim> or sudo chmod +x /file.py  and then just the usual /path/to/file.py
<pedro3005> uh
<pedro3005> python file.py
<stlsaint> SPooN: easiest is to to option two that head_victim gave and just make it executbale
<pedro3005> not /file.py
<SPooN> might have to install python actually...
<stlsaint> true
<head_victim> Yeah sorry, was carried away :/
<pedro3005> SPooN, you have python
<stlsaint> +1 pedro
<pedro3005> most likely
<SPooN> it shows up in synaptic
<pedro3005> SPooN, just try it
<pedro3005> it says it can't find python?
<SPooN> so if I have the .py saved to desktop...
<SPooN> sudo chmod +x /blah.py
<SPooN> ?
<pedro3005> no need to IMO
<pedro3005> python blah.py
<SPooN> just like that within terminal?
<pedro3005> and FYI it'd be "sudo chmod +x blah.py"
<pedro3005> yes
<SPooN> hmm tells me no such file or dir....
<pedro3005> SPooN, cd Desktop
<SPooN> same err.
<SPooN> which is odd...
<pedro3005> huh
<SPooN> meaning I don't have a desktop
<pedro3005> what dir are you on?
<SPooN> ubuntu 10.10
<pedro3005> no, directory
<SPooN> how can I tell? not sure what you mean
 * SPooN is supernew to Ubuntu
<pedro3005> SPooN, type this on the terminal
<pedro3005> cd ~/Desktop
<SPooN> bash: cd~/Desktop: No such file or directory
<SPooN> thats the output from cd~/desktop
<pedro3005> SPooN, no, with a space
<pedro3005> cd ~/Desktop
<pedro3005> there is a space between cd and ~...
<SPooN> oops typo
<SPooN> :P
<pedro3005> did it work now?
<SPooN> yes
<pedro3005> and python too?
<SPooN> Traceback (most recent call last):
<SPooN>   File "idiocy.py", line 2, in <module>
<SPooN>     import getopt, sys, pcap, dpkt, re, httplib, urllib
<SPooN> ImportError: No module named pcap
<SPooN> which I assume is an error in the program itself
<pedro3005> SPooN, one moment please
<SPooN> sure
<aveilleux> !pastebin | SPooN
<ubot2> SPooN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SPooN> thank you aveilleux
<stlsaint> SPooN: install the pastebinit application
<stlsaint> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<stlsaint> SPooN: ^^
<SPooN> thanks
<SPooN> :)
<stlsaint> very small app but very useful
<pedro3005> SPooN, sudo apt-get install python-pypcap
<pedro3005> then try again
<SPooN> do I need to get out of cd ~/desktop
<SPooN> got out of it, downloading
<SPooN> pedro3005:   File "idiocy.py", line 2, in <module>
<SPooN>     import getopt, sys, pcap, dpkt, re, httplib, urllib
<SPooN> ImportError: No module named dpkt
<pedro3005> SPooN, yeah, one more moment
<SPooN> alright, thanks for all the help man
<pedro3005> SPooN, sudo apt-get install python-dpkt
<SPooN>  File "idiocy.py", line 128, in <module>
<SPooN>     main()
<SPooN>   File "idiocy.py", line 20, in main
<SPooN>     cap = pcap.pcap(device)
<SPooN>   File "pcap.pyx", line 194, in pcap.pcap.__init__
<pedro3005> that's all?
<SPooN> uhm yes...
<SPooN> actually
<SPooN> line above that first
<SPooN> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pedro3005> SPooN, well, that is surely weird
<pedro3005> where did you get the script from?
<SPooN> online.
<pedro3005> ..well, yes
<pedro3005> where?
<pedro3005> you know, what website
<SPooN> its not extraordinarily legit
<SPooN> its a mod of firesheep
<SPooN> combined with idiocy
<pedro3005> well are you sure the code is right?
<Cheri703> what is the irc command for last seen? like what were the last things the person said?
<SPooN> code may not be right. I'll look into it
<pedro3005> Cheri703, AFAIK there's no default IRC command for that.. some bots have that functionality
<pleia2> Cheri703: there has to be some kind of bot or something tracking logs, most channels don't have a "seen" command
<pleia2> Cheri703: if you want to see their idle time, you can /whois nickname
<pleia2> (doesn't work everywhere though)
<pedro3005> Cheri703, you can see when they last logged on if that's of any use
<pedro3005> /ns info <nick>
<pleia2> here on freenode you can do like: /whois pleia2 pleia2
<pleia2> to see my idle time (yes, nickname twice)
<Cheri703> well, for ubottu I guess
<Cheri703> pleia2: it's in u-w I'm curious
<pleia2> I'm pretty sure ubottu doesn't have a seen command
<SPooN> I've seen a perl script that'll do it...
<Cheri703> hmm...I thought I saw someone use it in there
<Cheri703> pleia2: can I pm you?
<pleia2> Cheri703: sure
<ScottD> OpenOffice will be replaced with LibreOffice in 11.04? o:
<UndiFineD> ScottD, asap I hope
<ScottD> Oracle is a badword ;P
<UndiFineD> No it is not a bad word, just that they have more commercial interests than sun did
<UndiFineD> and sun was not too OS minded as well
<ScottD> They completely removed MySQL community edition.
<ScottD> It's back now, but it wasn't when I originally looked.
<UndiFineD> Mysql ... I am not too sure about that progressing now
<UndiFineD> but it is a good DB as it is
<UndiFineD> sofar the only truely free are postgres and couchdb
<UndiFineD> both being very different
<pleia2> most of the big postgres database developers work for enterprisedb, which does a lot of custom postgres stuff
<pleia2> so while they don't technically have a backing like mysql, by your definition I'm not sure they'd qualify as "truely free" either :)
<pleia2> by my definition they're both still free, and there are commercial addon options
<UndiFineD> so what do you suggest pleia2
<pleia2> I still use mysql and postgres, their community version are fantastic
<pleia2> versions
<pleia2> we mostly work with small/medium businesses, and the standard versions are fine for that scale
<ScottD> I wonder how long until Oracle starts charging for VirtualBox
<UndiFineD> http://www.opensource.org/licenses/postgresql <- rather weak license, I have doubt if it would pass law
<UndiFineD> as in, if company A provides serves with postgresql, and it fails, company B sues and finds out they use that, they could say not fit for purpose
<pleia2> UndiFineD: the OSI has some pretty strong licensing lawyers working for them and that license is approved, I wouldn't write it off so quickly
<UndiFineD> in my country, only Creative Commons have been approved
<UndiFineD> Even Osor is not mentioned in any of our law documents
<pleia2> yeah, it certainly does depend on your country
<UndiFineD> which has been developed by the EU
<pleia2> unfortunately one of the big things I learned about open source licensing at the linux collaboration summit this year is that they're still very US-based when it comes to writing licenses that will stand up
<pleia2> including what language is used in the documents and such
<UndiFineD> it means, we would need to spends millions to certify license by law in each country
 * pleia2 nods
<benpowers23> i just repartitioned my hd and am fixing to install on ubuntu on a dedicated partition anyone have some advice
<bioterror> remember to buy some installation beer! ;)
<bioterror> so benpowers23, in what you need some advices?
<benpowers23> i work on a tow boat, im gone from home for a month at a time,  were not allowed to have alcohol |-)
<benpowers23> is there anything im missing as far as drive setup or is it as simple as installing on the specific partition
<stlsaint> bioterror: once you allocated the space just tell ubuntu to use the largest free space or do a manual partition install
<benpowers23> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<benpowers23> thats why im confused
<bioterror> stlsaint, best is to wipe whole drive for ubuntu :D
<stlsaint> lol
<stlsaint> HA TAB FAIL
<benpowers23> so,  dont  fallow the page?
<stlsaint> benpowers23: have you already partitioned some space for ubuntu?
<benpowers23> yes 119 gb
<benpowers23> 181 for windows  119 for ubuntu and 12 for windows recovery
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> just choose from installer to use all the required space
<benpowers23> ok
<bioterror> required == all free space :D
<benpowers23> i will def thank you
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> no probs
<benpowers23> be back next prob ;-)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install-step4b.png
<MyD0j0> hello
<karthick87> haai
<geekosopher> hello all
<MyD0j0> i have a question about using dd to image my existing winxp drive for converting to a virutalbox image; in this link: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows they talk about imaging the drive and in step 3, they say *do not* just image the partition; i am already booted to a livecd (coming live from... ;) and have a secondary drive to large enough to hold the dd image--but i do not understand what *not just* the part
<MyD0j0> the image will be used in ubuntu instead of a side by side install...
<karthick87> Hi everyone i planned to conduct a workshop on ubuntu in my college for my juniors,i need some ubuntu posters to post it in my college and make it to spread among the students..Where to get good posters..?
<head_victim> karthick87: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<karthick87> head_victim: Thank you :) Is it possible to edit those posters?
<head_victim> Most of them have licenses telling you what you can and can't do with them
<head_victim> If they allow editing then they usually have a source download.
<karthick87> head_victim: Yes there is a source .svg format.
<head_victim> Well it seems you're in luck
<karthick87> Using which software i can edit these .svg format
<venilsurya> Is there a way to download the packages for upgrading to 10.10 without running the upgrade right away?
<apollothethird> I have a Laptop running Ubuntu and a Desktop running Ubuntu.  I'm trying to properly run a remote gnome-session from the desktop on the laptop and have sound.
<apollothethird> I'm sure I'm not doing it right because when I run startx on the laptop it starts the local gnome-session windows manager.  So what I do is start it with the X command then export my DISPLAY to :0, then "ssh -X myid@mydesktop gnome-session"
<apollothethird> That brings up the desktop's gnome-session.  Can someone tell me if that is the standard way or is there a more conventional way of doing this.
<Jon69> I've got an Evolution problem: All my folders (Inbox etc) are suddenly not visible.  On clicking the grey button "Mail" the Left-hand panel where the folders should be just shows "On this Computer" "Search Folders" and "Unmatched"  At one stage it said 268 messages, 103 unread, but now I can't even see this. This has suddenly happened, with no changes made ... except that it *may* have been after I accepted download of about
<Jon69> I've got an Evolution problem: (continued) What IS still OK: filters I set up, contacts etc.   I'm using POP email from my ISP. There's only one account, set as default, obviously.  I'm very new to Ubuntu (got version 10.10) and new to Evolution (version 2.30.3)
<geirha> Your first message got cut off at «...*may* have been after I accepted download of about»
<nlsthzn> Hi all :)
<pedro3005> hi nlsthzn
<pedro3005> I cannot pronounce your nickname
<nlsthzn> pedro3005: Thats ok, neither can I :p
<Mohan_chml> lol
<Joeb454> I'd go with 'nelsthuzun' :P
<Joeb454> where the 'u' is as it is in the word 'up'
<Joeb454> not like the u's in ubuntu :)
<nlsthzn> Joeb454: lol
<Joeb454> :)
<nlsthzn> You should learn some afrikaans and use that to pronounce it
<Joeb454> hmm, I know a few south africans that speak afrikaans, I might mention it :P
<aluex> need help
<Joeb454> what's up aluex
<aluex> my package list broke down
<aluex> i've installed openoffice.org but it isn't listed in status yet
<Joeb454> do you get any errors?
<aluex> Joeb454, i replaced current one with a backup,and that caused the thing above
<Joeb454> aluex: you replaced the current OpenOffice, or package list?
<aluex> Package list
<aluex> /var/dpkg.../status-old
<Joeb454> hmm, I don't even have a /var/dpkg directory :-\
<aluex> sorry
<aluex> it should be /var/lib/dpkg...
<aluex> :P
<Joeb454> ah ok, I'll check there :P
<Joeb454> ok...howcome you replaced it, if you don't mind me asking?
<aluex> because the list turned into an empty file by mistake..
<Joeb454> ah...
<aluex> and i dont know that untill i was informed of it after i type apt-get update
<aluex> very odd
<Joeb454> aluex: check in /var/backups - there might be one in there
<Joeb454> dpkg.status.*
<Joeb454> looks like the system keeps automatic backups of them
<aluex> /var/lib/dpkg/status-old is a backup i used
<aluex> and openoffice.org i installed later was not in that list./
<aluex> ...maybe a bit confusing...
<Joeb454> aluex: have you tried using /var/backups/dpkg.status.0
<Joeb454> or /var/backups/dpkg.status.1.gz
<aluex> howto? just cp?
<Joeb454> aluex: if you look in /var/backups/ you'll see there's a number of backups for dpkg.status, so if you wanted to use one, you'd use the following:
<Joeb454> sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Joeb454> or
<Joeb454> sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.1.gz /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Joeb454> etc.
<lukjad> Joeb454 !
<lukjad> PabloRubianes !
<PabloRubianes> hi lukjad
<aluex> Joeb454, the directory /var/backups/ id empty.
<aluex> is
<lukjad> PabloRubianes Joeb454 http://www.reddit.com/r/itookapicture/comments/e2hfh/itap_an_early_morning_shot_of_a_street/
<lukjad> :D
<nlsthzn> I don't get it?
<aluex> Joeb454, i wanna remove openoffice.org
<PabloRubianes> lukjad: nice!
<aluex> but it says i haven't installed it
<lukjad> PabloRubianes :D
<lukjad> Thanks!
<aluex> Joeb454, poke
<Joeb454> hey lukjad
<lukjad> Joeb454 :D What did you think?
<Joeb454> aluex: sorry, had to go afk briefly. So you want to remove OOo, but the /var/backups/ directory is also empty?
<Joeb454> lukjad: nice
<lukjad> :D
<aluex> and its the reason that my package list is  not up-to-date with  my current status
<aluex> poor aluex
<Joeb454> hmm...do you have /var on a separate partition, by any chance?
<aluex> i dont know ...actually, this is a arm-device
<aluex> and memory size is small
<aluex> so ... oo.o is a bit fat
 * aluex poor aluex
<Joeb454> hmmm...I'm out of ideas, I don't know why it isn't appearing, or if there's any way to recover it, especially with the backups dir being empty as well :(
<aluex> and is there any way to remove a software not listed in the package list..?
<aluex> but i can see oo.o in dpkg -l
<Andyy47> hey am new to linux but am diggin it...have a laptop heat issue
<Timo_> Andyy47: what's the problem exactly?
<Timo_> Can you describe it in detail?
<Andyy47> this toshiba runs hot and stalls?
<Timo_> so the fan isn't working properly I guess?
<pedro3005> Andyy47, what are the system specs? ram, etc
<Andyy47> ok elsewhere  amd dual core at 2gig  3 gig ram  bestbuys l305d
<Andyy47> fan does push heat  under any load is hot
<Andyy47> this is recent install  nodual boot or anything
<Andyy47> would the amd64 ubuntu 9.10 work around this?
<Andyy47> does fan have more than one speed?
<Daniel0108> hi
<Mohan_chml> Hello
<Daniel0108> someone here, who is good with port enabling/forwarding? :P
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: 'sup
<Daniel0108> aveilleux: so, you can help me? :)
<Timo_> Daniel0108: just ask and if someone knows a solution they will tell
<Daniel0108> okay :P
<Daniel0108> so.. I got a new router: Thomson twg850... I want to forward my 80 port, but I think this port is not enabled...
<Daniel0108> i always get "Connection timed out" error... :(
<deejoe_> this is for outgoing connections, or for incoming connections?
<Daniel0108> I want to setup a server ;)
<deejoe_> do you have a server running now?
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: Have you taken a look at http://portforward.com/ ?
<Daniel0108> first I want to try on my computer, then I do the same thing on my server ;)
<Daniel0108> yea, I always have... it didn't help...
<deejoe_> Daniel0108: you have to have the server running first, then forward connections to it
<Daniel0108> oops xD I meant I already looked there :P
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: I assume you're running Apache on Ubuntu?
<Daniel0108> yeah, I HAVE the server running on my computer, I have LAMP :)
<deejoe_> if you forward connections to . . . nothing, then you will be disappointed.
<Daniel0108> yes
<Daniel0108> Apache with LAMP
<deejoe_> so you can connect to that server from the same computer that runs it.
<deejoe_> ?
<Daniel0108> yes
<deejoe_> ok, good
<Daniel0108> and I can connect from my other pc(which is also connected to the router)
<deejoe_> and they are both on the internal network
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Thomson-Alcatel/TWG850/HTTP.htm You found this?
<Daniel0108> all pcs in my network can connect, so my server works ;)
<Daniel0108> yes, I exactly found this, aveilleux :)
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: I've had this issue before, on Verizon... try configuring Apache to run on port 8080 and try then. Your ISP might block port 80.
<Daniel0108> okay ;) thanks :)
<Daniel0108> I will try
<Daniel0108> can you please tell me where the config file for apache is, when I installed Lampp? :P
<Daniel0108> too lazy to search :P
<UndiFineD> /etc/apache2/
<Daniel0108> i dont have apache directory, I installed Lampp...
<Daniel0108> ps: I know that lampp is using apache ;)
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: Apache is installed when you install LAMP. Linux Apache Mysql PHP
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: You *should* have an /etc/apache2/ directory, or else there's something seriously wrong with your Apache install
<Daniel0108> but I installed lampp to /opt/lampp/
<Daniel0108> i just installed lampp, lol :P
<UndiFineD> omg
<Daniel0108> what?
<aveilleux> Um,
<aveilleux> what?
<UndiFineD> we actually have another dodgy compiled lamp service
<aveilleux> What, really
<aveilleux> Gross
<Daniel0108> :P I downloaded an installer ;)
<Daniel0108> that's not my fault ;)
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: Can you link where you got the installer? I can have a look-see
<Daniel0108> umm... I don't know anymore, but it installed lampp to /opt/lampp/ directory...
<Daniel0108> if you want, I can reinstall lampp ;)
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: That's not entirely helpful, anything can install into /opt; I'm looking for your specific implementation of Lampp
<Daniel0108> okay, wait, I'm searching for the link ;)
<Daniel0108> oh, wait, I just did everything, apachefriends told me... :P
<Daniel0108> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#377
<Daniel0108> that should help you ;)
<UndiFineD> xampp, hmm, not very secure
<Daniel0108> hmm
<UndiFineD> phillw,
<Daniel0108> can you give me a suggestion for a better program?
<UndiFineD> apache, mysql, php
<UndiFineD> phillw, wrote a manaul for it :)
<Daniel0108> okay, thanks ;)
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: I second UndiFineD's suggestion of installing Apache, Mysql and PHP separately rather than installing XAMPP, because updates are available for it and if you don't need the MP part then you can just install the A alone ;-)
<Daniel0108> I'm a new to such things :P I'm usually a programmer ;)
<phillw> Daniel0108: have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119
<Daniel0108> thanks, I will read :)
<phillw> try using tasksel on your system, it should get the missing stuff.
<Daniel0108> thanks  :P
<phillw> I did hold that as a classroom a few months back, it's just easier to find my notes on my own forum :)
<Daniel0108> there is a problem with tasksel...
<Daniel0108> tasksel: aptitude failed (100) :(
<Mohan_chml> phillw, ^
<phillw> sudu tasksel
<Daniel0108> :PP sorry, my fault ;)
<phillw> *sudo tasksel*
<Daniel0108> another aptitude task was running in the background ;)
<phillw> lol, yeah, that catches me sometimes :)
<Daniel0108> haha :)
<Daniel0108> I always forget to close synaptics :P >.<
<SPooN> i never really open in
<SPooN> should I open it?
<Daniel0108> no ;) not really :P
<Daniel0108> just if you want xD
<SPooN> ok :P
 * SPooN is new to ubuntu and has no idea what he's doing
<Daniel0108> okay, finished installation, now /etc/apache2 is aviable
 * Mohan_chml is the same as SPooN 
<Daniel0108>  *available
<Daniel0108> I have to change ports.conf, right?
<Daniel0108> okay thanks :) I only have one question, how can I see if my ISP is blocking a port?
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: Call them and find out :P
<Daniel0108> okay, thanks :P I thought there is another way :)
<Daniel0108> thanks for all :P I think it's impossible with my ISP :) But I have a 2nd server, that is working ;)
<Daniel0108> on this server I installed CentOS server :)
<Daniel0108> thanks for you help :) have to go, bye :)
<phillw> SPooN: head over and have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3 it contains some really good links to resources for ubuntu for beginners.
<SPooN> phillw: thank you
<Mohan_chml> phillw, thank you. I will read it to when SPooN finishes reading
<Mohan_chml> s/to/too
<SPooN> why do I have to finish first :O
<phillw> Mohan_chml: it's on my forum, many people can read it at once :P
<Mohan_chml> phillw, I am new to internet and I don't know anything. teach me :D
<phillw> SPooN: that forum area is where I store my copies of my notes, they are available to any and everyone.
<phillw> Mohan_chml: lol
<SPooN> lol
<SPooN> thanks for the link in any case phillw
<phillw> it's easier than flooding the room with lots of links :)
<Mohan_chml> phillw, what is a link? :P
<SPooN> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3
<Mohan_chml> lol
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, for how much days you are with ubuntu?
<SPooN> this is my second day running Ubuntu
<Mohan_chml> SPooN, and are you new to the Linux family too?
<SPooN> yes
<Mohan_chml> nice
<Daniel0108> hi :)
<Timo_> hi Daniel0108 wb
<Daniel0108> hi Timo :)
<SPooN> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU9-TRVbhkE
<ikonia> SPooN: stop spamming links
<pedro3005> SPooN, #ubuntu-beginners-team is more appropriate for offtopic subjects
<SPooN> what do I need to install in Synaptic to get Java(tm) to work?
<Daniel0108> what about installing it in software center?
<Daniel0108> do you want to install a java plugin for your browser or the java runtime?
<Daniel0108> for plugin: install icedtea6-plugin
<Daniel0108> for runtime: install openjdk-6-jre (or other engines with jre in their name;) )
<Daniel0108> ;)
<Mohan_chml> Daniel0108, I can see the whole channel with smileys all over :P
<Daniel0108> really? :P just wanted to bump the chat xD
<Mohan_chml> lolz
<hobgoblin> chat?
<Mohan_chml> Hola hobgoblin
<Daniel0108> hi hobgoblin ;)
<djs> Hello everyone. I'm a noob!
<pedro3005> hello noob!
<hobgoblin> hi djs - everyone is or was at some point
<Mohan_chml> lololol
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, how are you spending this Sunday?
<djs> To be human is to be noob
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: waiting for a mate - he has a bottle of wine
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, /me missed that bottle :'(
<Mohan_chml> wb MichelleQ1
<hobgoblin> and hi Daniel0108 :)
<MichelleQ1> Mohan_chml: thanks
<MichelleQ1> sorry to have been in and out...  coming and going quite frequently these past few days!  Running around like a headless chicken.
<hobgoblin> MichelleQ1: eeew - sputy blood :(
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> and spurty ;)
<Daniel0108> djs: So, you shouldn't be a human :P You should be a nerd :)
<hobgoblin> djs: the question needs to be asked - did you come here to hang out or for help - if it is help then ask :)
<Mohan_chml> meindian523, HIYAS =]
<meindian523> hey Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> still in the states?
<meindian523> yessir
<meindian523> will be here for the next few years
<Mohan_chml> Okies (;
<Daniel0108> what are you currently doing?
<hobgoblin> meindian523 my condolences sir :(
<meindian523> hobgoblin, lol
<Mohan_chml> hehehe
<hobgoblin> :) and good to see you
<meindian523> as it is to see you hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> not many say that :)
<meindian523> well, I consider your heritage too, you see
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> anyway - nice to see you all - I am off now - goodnow all
<Daniel0108> bye and good night :P I'm tired xD(PS: It's 9:31PM in austria)
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anyone here using dropbox with pcmamfm ??
<stlsaint> nope, sorry
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: okay thanks
<Mohan_chml> Night all!
<stlsaint> night mohi :P
<MichealH> Night Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> b:
<Mohan_chml> erm :b
<Mohan_chml> later stlsaint and MichealH
<MichealH> The first one looks like he was licking his nose :P
<Mohan_chml> lolz
<dazza71> hi can anyone help me pls
<stlsaint> crap
<stlsaint> i leave to use the potty and look what happens
<UndiFineD> crap ?
<KinkyPinkie> hahaha
<suprengr> I assume none of you signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct - potty NOT appreciated.
<stlsaint> suprengr: ??
<stlsaint> suprengr: i have signed the CoC
<lukjad> hey guys, I'm in the middle of partitioning my hard drive, should I make a /boot drive?
<UndiFineD> no need really, though it coulb a security feature
<UndiFineD> where you turn off /boot after startup
<lukjad> hm, yeah
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-31
<Zaragon> Wubi questions:  I just ain't getting it.  If I read correctly, Wubi (1) installs Ubuntu inside Windows (2) installs Grub 2.  Does Ubuntu then run inside Windows...Does Windows anti-virus still operate when running Ubuntu?  On Wubi uninstall does Grub get deleted?  Does Wubi install slow Win7 down enough to bother gaming?
<M0hi> Zaragon: Yes, Ubuntu runs inside windows like an application you install in your windows
<M0hi> Wubi install has no direct relationship with slowing down your machine. It depends on your machine capacity to load the Ubuntu OS
<Snicksie> not anymore as far as I know M0hi :) it installes inside the windows-installation, but you can choose at boot-time what to boot
<M0hi> I always prefer to install separately though
<Snicksie> not anymore just a virtual machine... :)
<Snicksie> it adds itself to the windows boot menu :)
<M0hi> Snicksie: Ubuntu will boot. But still Ubuntu will be like an application which you can find listed in add/remove programs. (I am not sure. I've tried it before 2 years)
<Snicksie> 2 years ago, it was... :)
<M0hi> Okay then. My bad ;)
<Snicksie> i guess you can still remove it via the programs, it installs on the windows disk, but it boots completely seperately, NOT inside windows...
<Snicksie> but still a seperate installation is preferable ;)
<Zaragon> I have tried Ubuntu several times before....Had trouble with Logitech drivers.....Also, Wubi page mentions Grub...
<Zaragon> Grub installed in MBR...I didn't think Win7 has MBR
<M0hi> Windows boot loader is there though. I think you can bring Win X back after removal
<M0hi> I am not sure as I never tried removing my *Buntus =)
<Zaragon> It's better that way, M0hi....painful
<Zaragon> and you can't sit down for about a week
<M0hi> Zaragon: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/how-do-you-remove-ubuntu-and-grub/42d3f550-bf5f-459d-94ed-4cbadd7c933c
<Zaragon> I read that Wubi installs to a virtual disk...I thought one needed a running OS to have those...am I wrong?
<M0hi> Virtual disk = some space in your C drive if you are using wubi. Snicksie any explanations? :P
<Zaragon> Thats why I was thinking Wubi, M0hi...to avoid that article
<M0hi> But why you have to remove Ubuntu from your machine?
<M0hi> oh! Logitech issues
<Zaragon> 20 years of rock cllimbing toasted the joints in my hands...now I use keyboard and mouse from Logitech....very programable.....makes typing doable
<M0hi> I can understand
<Zaragon> Ergo, I want to see how far I can push Lolgitech with 3rd party progs available for linux...If I can't push it far enough, its useless on my machine...I would then want to get rid of it and still be able to sit down
<Zaragon> to distill my questions......BIOS sees and mounts some drives...does it do that for virtual disks?  and could that be done from the bootloader?
<M0hi> I hope BIOS finds the boot loader which is present before the MBR
<M0hi> s/hope/believe
<Zaragon> I know just enough about computers to confuse the hell out of myself
<M0hi> he he. Its good to know something =)
<Zaragon> well time for me to go to bed...it is getting close to 2 AM here...good night and a thank you for your assist
<M0hi> Good night Zaragon =)
<Snicksie> M0hi, the disk is space in the C-drive indeedd...
<M0hi> Snicksie: I'm glad that you responded immediately after I asked that :P :P JK
<Snicksie> sorry, busy :$
<M0hi> he he. I was JK
<Snicksie> im lookin' for a simple pdf-editor like my mac-pdf-editor... that one can mark inside my pdf ^^
<Snicksie> i like that
<M0hi> PDF Import Extension for Openoffice is there
<M0hi> http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/pdfimport
<Snicksie> thats too many options ^^ i only want to mark my text with a colored marker like 'this part is done' :p
<M0hi> this channel is color disabled I believe
<Snicksie> i guess so too, but i need to mark my pdf-text ;p
<M0hi> Write your own extension then :P :P
<Snicksie> when i got time -- sure
<Snicksie> but i dont have the time now :p
<fosburg> Looking for pdf printing application that can be installed as a printer.
<holstein> fosburg: with openoffice, ive always just used the export as pdf option
<holstein> i see that libreoffice has that functionality as well
<holstein> let me google for a pdf printer for ubuntu...
<coalwater> pdf printer?
<coalwater> can't u just print any pdf
<holstein> coalwater: like.. you have a document, or anything open, and you print to a virtual printer that makes a pdf out of it
<holstein> whatever "it" is
<holstein> its not to print, its to render a pdf... correct fosburg ?
<holstein> and im assuming its not a document or something easy...
<coalwater> o ok, now i get it
<coalwater> that sounds useful
<holstein> i have used the 'draw' portion of openoffice for that
<holstein> libreoffice woul provide the same functionality
<holstein> i found it to have more options for saving, resizing... whatever else
<holstein> looks like its easy though
<holstein> http://www.tohir.co.za/2009/06/15/installing-a-pdf-printer-on-ubuntu/
<holstein> yeah, cups-pdf is in the repos for 11.10 fosburg
<holstein> i would start there
<fosburg> Most applications have the 'export to..." but I have seen changes in the look of a document bases on the application used
<fosburg> cup-pdf--can you tell me more about this?
<holstein> fosburg: sure... its a pdf printer
<fosburg> how do I install?  what is the procedure?
<holstein> you can see a screenshot at http://www.tohir.co.za/2009/06/15/installing-a-pdf-printer-on-ubuntu/
<holstein> fosburg: i would go to whatever package manager you use typically and search 'cups-pdf'
<fosburg> thank you
<holstein> there are command line instructions at that link, but you can use the software center, or synaptic, or whatever you are used to using
<fosburg> Thanks, I used 'software center' and downloaded the cups-pdf--it worked like magic and is now one of my printers.   thanks again.
<holstein> fosburg: enjoy :)
<marion> good evening and happy halloween
<marion> does anyone know how i would auto mount a partition with read write permissions through fstab
<holstein> marion: you chown it afterward
<bodhi_zazen> marion: I know someone who wrote the book http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=283131
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu forums style
<bodhi_zazen> depends on the partition, chown chmod will not work on fat or vtfs
<bodhi_zazen> and chown does not affect auto / noauto mount
<marion> bhodi may i pm you
<bodhi_zazen> sure
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-01
<asterismo> hi people
<stlsaint> asterismo: sup
<asterismo> is there anyway to get firefox scrollbar look like the other windows?
<asterismo> say
<asterismo> gnome-terminal?
<asterismo> stlsaint > here i was reporting a couple of oneiric bugs
<stlsaint> hrm maybe some ff themes around but im not a user of ff so im not sure
<asterismo> overall very happy with oneiric
<asterismo> what do u use?
<asterismo> i tried epiphany-browser but it spectacularly crashed in gmail page...
<asterismo> so i went back to ff
<stlsaint> asterismo: i still run lucid
<asterismo> but lucid still have firefox for main web browser
<asterismo> what browser do u run?
<stlsaint> chrome
<stlsaint> chromium
<asterismo> ok
<ApOgEE> what's wrong with ff?
<stlsaint> slow IMO
<stlsaint> than chrome OR chromium
<bioterror> chromium instead uses tons of RAM
<asterismo> i was just asking if there is anyway to make firefoz scrollbar look like the other apps in oneiric ocelot
<asterismo> like slick scrollbar
<bioterror> asterismo, I think that depends on firefox's own theme
<bioterror> just like in chromium, it's not tied into GTK
<holstein> asterismo: its there still a global directory?
<holstein> im reading that you should see scrollbar.css in there, and you can edit the look
 * holstein looking for dir
<marion> good evening everyone i have an fstab question i think i may have finally figured it out i just want to double check
<asterismo> never heard of it
<ApOgEE> asterismo: I don't think there is any... or yet
<ApOgEE> marion: how can i help u?
<asterismo> and i did not find any post about it
<asterismo> it would be nice to have firefoz scrollbar looks like gnome-terminal's
<marion> ok so i have a partition labeled sdb1 that i want mounted to media/c when I start so i want to know with this being an ntfs file system will "/dev/sdb1   /media/c   rw,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000" work correctly and give me read write access
<holstein> asterismo: i found http://www.twistermc.com/1216/customize-firefoxs-scrollbar/
<holstein> its old though
<ApOgEE> +1 asterismo ... have you file a feature request?
<bioterror> marion, that's easy
<bioterror> mario: sudo blkid
<bioterror> marion, pick that UUID of sdb1
<bioterror> and then add line to fstab: UUID=insert-your-asdasd123-here /media/c ext4 defaults 0 1
<holstein> marion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Automatic_Mount_At_Boot
<holstein> marion: its the "sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive" part i was talking about earlier
<marion> holstein i have read it and i am still trying to figure it out
<holstein> where /media/mynewdrive is whatever directory you are mounting
<holstein> /media/c
<holstein> marion: UUID is the way to do it too
<bioterror> what's wrong with my guidance?
<bioterror> it's that simple
<marion> and by doing the uuid that will auto mount at boot?
<bioterror> marion, just do as i wrote
<holstein> refering to the drive by UUID is a good idea
<marion> so does this look right ? "UUID="1644C98944C96BD5" /media/c ext4 defaults 0 1"
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> UUID=bfa41bd1-7e44-4f6a-ba1d-70914f53ea35 my UUID
<bioterror> that looks right
<marion> these are ntfs partitions
<bioterror> okay, then change ext4 to NTFS
<bioterror> and remove "" from the UUID
<marion> does the defaults 0 1 do anything
<bioterror> you want actually to use ntfs-3g
<bioterror> instead of that ext4
<bioterror> # NTFS ~ Use ntfs-3g for write access (rw)
<bioterror> # /dev/hda1
<bioterror> UUID=12102C02102CEB83  /media/windows  ntfs-3g  auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<bioterror> that looks correct
<bioterror> just replace UUID with your's and windows with c
<bioterror> and you're ready to reboot and test ;)
<holstein> bioterror: you need to chown /media/c ?
<bioterror> now I'm off to take kids to daycare at grannies
<marion> cause i have a second partition i want to mount to media/d so it would be "/dev/sdb1 UUID=1644C98944C96BD5 /media/c ntfs-3g defaults 0 1
<bioterror> holstein, no need for chown
<holstein> cool :)
<holstein> bioterror: safe travels
<bioterror> holstein, as you can see, the UUID GID DMAS FMASKadsasd does it ;)
<bioterror> holstein, I'm gonna drive like a maniac!
<holstein> hehe
<bioterror> every day I'm trying to make a BMW or Audi drive behind a truck :)
<bioterror> marion, forget that /dev/sdb
<bioterror> marion, use just UUID ;)
<marion> bio with the defaults 0 1?
<bioterror> marion, you want to specify some magic words to NTFS -partitions
<bioterror> marion, those are just check thingies on boot
<marion> what is this stuff you put "ntfs-3g users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0"
<bioterror> that's what you want to add to ntfs partition
<bioterror> ntfs is more trouble some
<bioterror> I didnt first know you were talking about NTFS ;)
<marion> so i need to add this? "UUID=1644C98944C96BD5 /media/c ntfs-3g users,uid=1000,gid=100,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0"
<bioterror> but now, I'm off
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> now you got it
<marion> and just change the uuid and the mount point for the second partition?
<marion> hey holstein when i use the command nano -w /etc/fstab how do i save what i add
<holstein> contol+O is "write out"
<holstein> control+o then control+x
<marion> ok heres hoping this works time to reboot
<mikodo> Hello, I have been using #ubuntu on Xchat. As I always have No0b questions, is this a better place to ask them? #ubuntu goes quite fast, it seems slower her.
<ApOgEE> hi mikodo, how can i help you?
<mikodo> Ap0gEE, Hello ... just want to know if this a better place for newbies to ask questions than #ubuntu
<ApOgEE> mikodo: yes it is
<philipballew> this is the best place :)
<mikodo> Ap0gEE, does this chat have the featue where you type the first three letters of the peson's nic and do something like hit <tab> for completion of it?
<ApOgEE> mikodo: try it
<ApOgEE> I'm currently using irssi, I can say yes. I can do that here.
<mikodo> ApOgEE: Oh, I was typing a 0 instead of a o in your nic...
<ApOgEE> mikodo: nice
<stlsaint> mikodo: that is client based...nothing to do with freenode or the channel
 * philipballew wonders what mikodo is using
<stlsaint> philipballew: xchat
<philipballew> me to!
<philipballew> if you need any xchat specific questions i can maybe answer
<ApOgEE> CTCP VERSION reply from mikodo: qwebirc v0.90, copyright (C) 2008-2010 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:7.0.1) Gecko/20100101  Firefox/7.0.1
<ApOgEE> philipballew: it is the web client for #ubuntu-beginners
<ApOgEE> isn't it mikodo ?
<mikodo> It fits for me
<ApOgEE> cool
<philipballew> cool
<stlsaint> 07:55 < mikodo> Hello, I have been using #ubuntu on Xchat. As I always have No0b questions, is this a better place to ask them? #ubuntu goes quite fast, it  seems slower her.
<stlsaint> ^^ hence i thought you were using xchat
<mikodo> Well, thanks everyone, I will be sure to be back with questions. I like the pace here a little better...
<mikodo> stlsaint: No worries
<mikodo> What would the ubuntu default perms be for /home/user/Documents/  be? for Documents would it be 755? Same for any docs in Documents 755?
<mikodo> How about the perms for an external drive @ /media/UUID/backintime be /media 755 root:root ;>UUiD> user at user-desktop (755) and at /media/UUID/backintime), would it be 755 also?
<mikodo> well, excuse me while I go out for a smoke and check to see if I see any witches around...
<mikodo> nope, not witches
<mikodo> fat figured that "No Witches"
<Chacious> Hello everyone
<philipballew> Chacious, hello
<Chacious> hey
<Chacious> how u doing?
<philipballew> i am going good Chacious how are you doing?
<Chacious> good just browsing the web and researching more boinc projects
<Chacious> what are you up to?
<philipballew> oh cool. I am blogging. How is ubuntu working for you?
<Chacious> good i have it running as a server
<Chacious> had ubuntu 11.10 server running but had issues getting boinc setup through command line so installed the desktop version instead
<philipballew> hum. what kinds of issues?
<philipballew> if you want to run a gui on a server i would recomend lxde or openbox
<Chacious> window maker doesnt work well for some reason haha
<Chacious> had issues getting it attatched, think it was just my inexpierence as of late with linux commands
<bioterror> holstein, he never came back, so it must have worked :)
<Chacious> sweet i didnt think my boinc account manager was correctly working with my ubuntu setup but i just added a project through it and synced with ubuntu and it added it to the list
<mikodo_> say, how do I read back to see if anyone answered a question?
<Chacious> you mean in this channel?
<mikodo_> Chacious: yes
<Chacious> you could scroll up have you tried that?
<Chacious> not being sarcastic
<Chacious> also if you save your logs, you can look through them
<mikodo_> Chacious: scrolling doesn't work for me; how does on save logs
<Chacious> itsi nthe settings its not something that can help with previously answered questions if you dont save logs but if you go into your settings there should be available settings to save the conversation that goes on
<mikodo_> Thanks. I watch for that in the future:)
<Chacious> are you on a command line chat program?
<mikodo_> Chacious: I am in Firefox
<Chacious> O ic
<Chacious> xchat has an app for linux
<Chacious> if you wanted to use that
<Chacious> it can save logs
<mikodo_> Well I use Xchat for #ubuntu/xubuntu/Xfce, but followed to here from a link in Ubuntu Forums. I will look for it in Xchat
<Chacious> are you relatively new to linux? jus curious
<Chacious> im watching the show " through the wormhole" pritty interesting :)
<mikodo__> Chacious, do see me here
<Chacious> yes
<Chacious> :)
<mikodo__> Great! now to remember what you said in earlier about being able to see earlier logs; what was that?
<Chacious> are you using xchat?
<mikodo__> yes
<Chacious> it wont work retroactively, but for the future it will be handy
<mikodo__> OK
<Chacious> go into settings > preferences
<mikodo__> yes
<Chacious> under chatting go to logging
<mikodo__> yes
<Chacious> make sure display scrollback from previous session and enable logging of converstaions to disk is enabled
<mikodo__> done! Where will it be saved
<Chacious> if you need to see where these logs are being kept click on the bottom left open data folder
<mikodo__> Thanks a bunch Chacious
<Chacious> no problem :) im very glad to be of help :)
<Chacious> feel free to ask away if you need more help
<Chacious> its quite helpful when yo usays omeones name as you have been doing because than it shows up in red text for them to show out of a bunch of text, helps single so they know someone is talking  specifically to them
<Chacious> when you say someones*
<mikodo__> Chacious, I'll try to remember to do that. I am trying to find where in my computer this is saved. It keeps going off the page.
<Chacious> mikodo__, what do you mean it keeps going off the page?
<mikodo__> Chacious, I have Focus Follows Mouse; and if i click anywhere else, other than the window for it it disappears
<Chacious> o, ic
<mikodo__> Chacious, I'll get it figured out; I am just distracted with our conversation
<Chacious> let me know if i can be of assistance
<mikodo__> Chacious, This is going to be great help in the future. Thanks :)
<Chacious> no problem :) your very welcome
<mikodo__> Chacious, OK; I got it, it is "FreeNode-#ubuntu-beginners and now I can save the text.
<Chacious> sweet good job :)
<Chacious> glad to hear your making progress
<Chacious> do you plan on chatting on this server in the future?
<mikodo__> Chacious, Thanks
<mikodo__> Chacious, it will be more asking how to's
<Chacious> mikodo__, k, I am sure I will be around as well
<mikodo__> Chacious, Kool
<Chacious> I am also in a couple other rooms
<mikodo__> Chacious, wher
<Chacious> on this server
<mikodo__> Well, it's 01:53 in Canada; I better go to bed! See ya!
<Chacious> good night, see you later mikodo__
<mikodo__> Goodnite
<Chacious> anyone else have this issue in ubuntu 11? you login and no matter whether last time you were logged in you lowered the volume or not the volume is on full blast?
<hobgoblin> Chacious: no - but I don't think that's a new issue - seen a lot of those on the forum
<Chacious> o really? dang
<Chacious> if you leave it logged in and just let it lock and not logout will it do the same thing?
<hobgoblin> I can't answer that as I've never had the problem ...
<Chacious> k
<Chacious> im going to try it
<hobgoblin> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012285703143635244993:i9yr8qlpb18&q=full+volume+sound+#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=full%20volume%20sound%20&gsc.page=1
<hobgoblin> have a look through some of those
<hobgoblin> I'll have a proper look in a short while
<Chacious> thanks for the info
<Chacious> i gotta get a couple hours of sleep at least, new version of boinc is available so ill probably update it tomorow and i have that page pulled up so i will look at it, again thanx for the info
<hobgoblin> it'd help to know what sound card
<Chacious> ac97 audio
<alexanderto> hi, anyone around, I'm new here, need answers to some quick questions
<alexanderto> I joined Ubuntu just for a few days, I read several links on Ubuntu website and wiki, like UbuntuDevelopers, QuickStart, MOTU etc...
<alexanderto> but yet I still have no clue how do I start to contribute by writing code to fix a bug ??
<alexanderto> I read the BugSquad link as well and also come to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<alexanderto> also tried to visit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<alexanderto> but do I just assign myself to a bug and start digging into it?? how does it work?
<hobgoblin> alexanderto: have you gone to this channel and asked?   #ubuntu-bugs
<alexanderto> let me try, I was suggested by the wiki that I should ask in the #...beginners channels
<Chacious> hello alexanderto
<alexanderto> hello
<Chacious> I was showering and heard your messages
<Chacious> how are you this morning/evening/afternoon
<alexanderto> I'm good, it's 5PM here, I am in Singapore
<alexanderto> and how are you Chacious?
<Chacious> doing good alexanderto  im in the usa its 410am here
<alexanderto> 4AM ? haha staying up so late
<Chacious> ya been working on some stuff
<Chacious> neat win 7 task manager has computer uptime
<Chacious> 2d 7h :D
<alexanderto> are you saying you've been working on stuffs 2d straight?
<Chacious> no my computer has hehe
<alexanderto> right, someone in #ubuntu-bugs given me some links
<Snicksie> ubuntu has uptime too ^^
<Chacious> yup 2 days there too
<Chacious> im running a week long trial of boinc crunching seeing how i will do and if i can expand from the projects i have right now a decent bit without sacrificing the current projectsi m running right now
<Chacious> projects im*
<Chacious> well you guys have fun please excuse me, i must continue my research on some stuff I heard will be back shortly
<hobgoblin> alexanderto: glad you got some links
<alexanderto> yeah
<alexanderto> thanks hobgoblin, I got it from ubuntu-bugs
<hobgoblin> cool - glad I could help - even if it was just a point to somewhere else :)
<alexanderto> yeah
<bioterror> awww, bodhi is now one of those sherlock holmes guys ;)
<wisevoyager> Does anyone here would recommended, which desktp environment most suitable for notebook or netbook with low spec?
<bdfhjk> hi wisevoyager
<bdfhjk> how 'low' is your spec
<bdfhjk> 256Mhz ?
<bdfhjk> less/more?
<wisevoyager> dun know how to check..
<bdfhjk> Mhz/RAM
<wisevoyager> RAm 1 GiB
<bdfhjk> that is not bad
<wisevoyager> intel Atom N450
<bdfhjk> Did You try Gnome 3.0 ?
<bdfhjk> I have similar spec
<wisevoyager> yes, but running slower on my machine
<holstein> lubuntu has an interesting and easy to get to netbook interface
<wisevoyager> after fresh install 11.10 I update to Gnome-shell
<holstein> KDE too, but i wouldnt call it light
<wisevoyager> holstein, why?
<holstein> wisevoyager: because i found it to be heavy
<holstein> but, i typically just run a full desktop on my netbooks
<wisevoyager> so, what's ur suggestion?
<holstein> i use 10.04 LTS with gnome2
<holstein> i recently install xubuntu and im just using full XFCE on my netbook right now
<wisevoyager> lol.. 10.04? why you still stick on this?
<holstein> wisevoyager: well, im just saying lubuntu has an easy to get to netbook interface that is very light weight
<holstein> and you can see it from the live CD
<holstein> wisevoyager: i consider the non-LTS releases testing
<holstein> i have 11.10 installed on one netbook right now though
<wisevoyager> holstein, OK thx..
<holstein> and i'll install 12.04 early and see if can help test
<holstein> wisevoyager: if its a speed issue, i would go with lubuntu's netbook interface
<holstein> if its the UI, unity is really making headway in being that UI
<holstein> unified UI for everything
<wisevoyager> yes, I'll get it now, :D
<holstein> unity is the default UI in 11.10 (normal ubuntu)
<wisevoyager> lubuntu
<holstein> wisevoyager: i installed normal buntu when i got this new-ish netbook (last week)
<holstein> i tried unity (again) and checked out KDE and the KDE netbook... lubuntu and lubuntu netbook... i ran gnome3 and unity2d and XFCE
<wisevoyager> 0wh, really..
<holstein> i tried some other things and really tweaked out a lot of stuff
<holstein> then i reinstalled xubuntu 4 days later :)
<holstein> you dont have to do it that way though
<holstein> wisevoyager: all of these share the same repos
<holstein> which means you dont have to choose between them
<holstein> you can have the different UI's and choose between them at boot
<holstein> lubuntu = ubuntu = xubuntu = ubuntustudio... pretty much... for all intents a purposes
<wisevoyager> yeah, I'm gonna try lubuntu 1st by now..
<wisevoyager> thx holstein :D
<holstein> they are just customized versions of ubuntu with different UI's and different package sets, and some customizations
<holstein> wisevoyager: sure :)
<holstein> wisevoyager: also, try them live
<holstein> you can see how the hardware works, and what the UI is going to be like
<wisevoyager> okay, I'll takes some times for both..
<wisevoyager> i've try KDE yesterday and found that my mobile broadband dead
<wisevoyager> my usb dongle by Zte inc > k3565-z was not detected at all..
<wisevoyager> now at home I have wireless, still can go online..
<holstein> wisevoyager: right... but you can sort that out
<holstein> kubuntu = ubuntu
<holstein> so, all the pacakges that give you functionality are there, and useable (in theory)
<ratha> hi there
<ratha> I just tried to install ubuntu 11.10 on VMware 4.0, and I get this message: "Software virtualization is incompatible with long mode on this platform. Disabling long mode.Without long mode support, the virtual machine will not be able to run 64 bit code"
<ratha> could please anyone help ?
<Matt123123> Hi, I'm new to linux and trying to install dropbox.  I've downloaded nautilus-dropbox and installed etc but when i try to ruin dropbox it tells me i need to proprietary daemon.  Any ideas?
<bdfhjk> hi ratha and Matt123123
<ratha> hi
<Matt123123> hi
<nlsthzn> Matt123123, did you install the deb from the dropbox site?
<Matt123123> i went through the application installer in teh os
<Matt123123> and also tried downloading from the site i think (might not have been dropbox itself
<Matt123123> jsut tried drom dropbox and same story
<nlsthzn> Matt123123, typically as part of the install nautilus has to be restarted and the dropbox daemon gets downloaded and started... not sure why this wouldn't have happened in your case...
<Matt123123> also, when i click 'ok' on the alert box telling em top get the daemon
<Matt123123> it jams
<Matt123123> and will only shut with xkill
<holstein> Matt123123: the installer?
<holstein> mabye the package you downloaded is bad
<Matt123123> no, jsut the box saying 'go download the daemon'
<ratha> no ideas in my case ?
<Matt123123> the installer doesn't launch
<holstein> i would re-donnload
<holstein> make sure you are actually launching the installer
<holstein> and try again from scratch
<Matt123123> done several times :/
<holstein> Matt123123: maybe we can instigate this from the terminal so we get some feedback.. maybe an error message
<Matt123123> removed fully using application manager and re-downlaoded
<holstein> Matt123123: i think its important to accept that it *will* work, you just need to aquire the skill :)
<nlsthzn> holstein, +a for terminal... maybe purge and re-install
<holstein> Matt123123: link me/us where you are getting the .deb from
<nlsthzn> +1 I mean >.<
 * holstein high-fives nlsthzn :)
<Matt123123> firstly i went through software manager
<Matt123123> then
<Matt123123> http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<holstein> Matt123123: software center?
<holstein> Matt123123: are you 32bit or 64?
<Matt123123> 64
<holstein> so, let open a terminal and run...
<holstein> wget http://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/nautilus-dropbox_0.7.0_amd64.deb
<Matt123123> --2011-11-01 16:32:50--  http://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/nautilus-dropbox_0.7.0_amd64.deb Resolving www.dropbox.com... 199.47.216.170, 199.47.216.171, 199.47.217.170, ... Connecting to www.dropbox.com|199.47.216.170|:80...
<Matt123123> sitting on that
<holstein> then, sudo dpkg -i whatever the package is called...
<holstein> Matt123123: right, so that makes me think you have an internet issue
<holstein> that package needs internet to go out, after its installed, and *actually* install dropbox
<Matt123123> hm
<holstein> hmmm indeed...
<holstein> Matt123123: run this...
<Matt123123> well firefox connects, and after soem drama i managed to get the os to update
<holstein> ping -c 8 google.com
<holstein> Matt123123: what drama? this is probably related
 * nlsthzn tested link and download works
<ratha> holstein? i hope u can help me as well, after u're done with Matt123123
<Matt123123> PING google.com (209.85.227.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Matt123123> PING google.com (209.85.227.104) 56(84) bytes of data.  --- google.com ping statistics --- 8 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 7000ms
<Matt123123> yeah that looks like a problem
<holstein> ratha: take a look at this, and see if its familiar/relevant http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/cant-create-64-bit-guest-after-upgrade-to-vmware8-910353/
<ratha> mh
<holstein> Matt123123: thats not goo
<ratha> k
<holstein> and that is going to be the issue, im about 98% sure
<nlsthzn> ratha, I don't know vmware that well but humor me a moment, the host is it 32-bit or 64-bit (and the version of Ubuntu your installing, is it 32-bit or 64)?
<Matt123123> no idae about vmware, the machine came with windows 32-bit preinstalled, and to be honest i'm actually runnign Mint but as far as i could work out it's based off ubuntu so i assumed here woudl be as good a place to ask as any
<Matt123123> but it si 64 bit
<holstein> Matt123123: the vmware stuff is for ratha :)
<Matt123123> got it so the computer could actually see all its'ram
<ratha> vmware 4.o needs 64bit
<holstein> your issue is the network Matt123123
<Matt123123> ah, ok
<Matt123123> sorry
<ratha> i try to install ubuntu 11.10 64b
<ratha> and i have an i7
<ratha> 2600k
<ratha> so it should be able to run 64b
<ratha> -.-
<holstein> Matt123123: that package just goes out and downloads the proprietary dropbox stuff
<holstein> ratha: ability is not the issue
<holstein> ratha: the error could be compatibilty related
<ratha> i installed the same vmware client and ubuntu on my notebook
<holstein> ratha: you could install virtualbox from the software center, and try your luck
<ratha> and didnt had any problems with that
<ratha> but on my desktop pc ... i get that message
<Matt123123> I set my proxies using: sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ratha> i run windows ... as OS
<Matt123123> and saving: Acquire::http::proxy "http://snsproxy.nottingham.ac.uk:8080/"; Acquire::ftp::proxy "ftp://snsproxy.nottingham.ac.uk:8080/"; Acquire::https::proxy "https://snsproxy.nottingham.ac.uk:8080/";
<ratha> and there I installed VMware Player
<Matt123123> to teh file
<holstein> ratha: thats helpful... the difference between the installations should tell us what the issue is
<ratha> i did the same things on both machines ..
<ratha> Laptop has Win7 ultimate
<ratha> Desktop win7 pro
<holstein> ratha: im not familiar with either really
<holstein> virtualbox is open and free and easy to try
 * nlsthzn doesn't know Windows virtualization either...
<ratha> well VMware is just a virtualization software ..i supposed ..
<ratha> and i installed ubuntu from the iso
<ratha> strange ..
<holstein> ratha: yeah, not sure... if windows is the host, you should try vbox, because i have first hand experience with vbox working on windows 7 home 64bit with ubuntu 32 as guest
<ratha> ah ... i know the difference
<holstein> i cant speak for vmware on windows, though im sure its just something like that... something picky
<ratha> notebook win7 ult ... is 32b
<holstein> ratha: there we go :)
<ratha> win7 pro on desktop is 64b
<holstein> thats what it seems to me, something 32/64 bit related
<holstein> just from googling around a bit though
<holstein> not positive
<ratha> could it be ... that vmware doesnt  like 2 64b OS ?
<ratha> i mean ... it would let me install ubuntu either way
<holstein> or you need to emulate, or its a config setting on the host
<ratha> but it says .... "no 64b funtionality"
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i would use a 32bit guest on a 32bit host though
<ratha> but on a 64b ?
<holstein> depends
<ratha> i mean..
<ratha> i got 16b memory
<holstein> i still only have 2 64bit installs
<holstein> one server and one desktop
<holstein> not a ton of personal experience
<ratha> so u mean i should try installing ubuntu 32b instead of the 64b version ?
<holstein> wouldnt hurt
<holstein> its going to take some troubleshooting and trial and error to see whats going on
<ratha> any idea what that "longmode" is ?
<holstein> i thought it was relating to 64bit
<holstein> but again, im learning from this as well :)
<ratha> could be ...
<ratha> cause when i try to install..
<ratha> it just says "longmode is disabled for this virtual machine. Continue without 64b-support?"
<holstein> can you?
<holstein> that makes me think its a settings
<holstein> setting*, a config
<ratha> it askes me ..
<ratha> yes or no ..
<holstein> for the host that allows 64bit guests
<holstein> ratha: say yes this time, and no next time ;)
<ratha> i could take a look in my bios
<holstein> or, try and find out how to enable longmode in vmware
<ratha> maybe vm support is not enabled there
<holstein> longmode is a CPU feature?
<ratha> if i choose yes .. it would install
<ratha> i have no idea ?!
<holstein> not totally sure
<ratha> notebook has a C2D CPU
<holstein> yeah, those are the kind of questions though, that will tell you
<ratha> so actually way beyond i72660k
<ratha> -.-
<ratha> i7 2600k
<holstein> gotta run for a bit... good luck ratha :) ..i think you are on the right track
<ratha> ok, thx 4 ur help
<fosburg> Is there an application to check the Ubuntu OS for problems and fix the problem(s)?
<hobgoblin> in respect of what fosburg ?
<hobgoblin> do you mean the OS or your installation?
<fosburg> I get a message that something failed when shutting down.  its there for less then a second--no time to read!
<urlin2u> fosburg, I would not worry you will see that sort of thing in streams of text on shutdowns, no biggie.
<fosburg> It's what I installed and kept updated
<urlin2u> huh
<urlin2u> details please
<fosburg> Not to worry--in encouraging.  Thanks
<fosburg> is encouraginf
<marion> greetings people
<marion> i have something i have been trying to research i need to completely dissable my screen saver and the ability for my pc to go into power saving mode
<lalatenduM> marion: didn't get ur question
<hobgoblin> lalatenduM: they've gone
<lalatenduM> i didn't see that. Thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> welcome - I was about to answer - got disconnected and then they were gone
<deper29> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing 11.10. When I boot from USB(or DVD, doesn't seem to matter) I get three options: Install, try, or check disc. No matter which option I choose, I get a black screen after and nothing happens. I have a GeForce GTX 550 Ti Video Card and an Asus P8Z68-V LE Motherboard with a 750 W PS. Help?
<lalatenduM> deper29: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592763
<lalatenduM> seee if it helps
<Chacious> afternoon everyone
<Chacious> any ideas?
<Chacious> oops wrong channel
<stlsaint> Chacious: yo
<Chacious> whats up stlsaint
<tenach> In Unity, how does one get alt-tab to work only on windows on a certain virtual desktop?
<Chacious> what version?
<tenach> Chacious: 11.10
<tenach> Reloading brb
<nhr> Hi folks, my desktop is not starting at all after fresh install
<nhr> Last message on the screen is Checking Battary state... [ OK ]
<holstein> nhr: did you get to the desktop with the live CD?
<nhr> Yes
<nhr> Actually this machine used to work with 11.10 earlier
<nhr> But since yesterday this problem started.
<holstein> nhr: might want to confirm its not a hardware issue then
<nhr> So I did a fresh install - and after fresh install it does not even start
<holstein> i typically test the ram/hard drives
<nhr> holstein: What do you want me to check?
<holstein> nhr: want?... you can check what you'd like.. if the motherboard is failing, or the graphics card, you might see behavior like that
<holstein> otherwise, its going to probably be the kernel verion, or you graphics hardware compatibility
<nhr> Hmm, I do remember getting a big update yesterday
<nhr> Strange - it was working fine before that with 11.10
<holstein> maybe you got to the desktop live, and when you install, you say 'install updates while installing' and the kernel is not jiving with your hardware
<holstein> nhr: i would have liked to have had you boot an older kernel *before* wiping
<nhr> It's same os
<holstein> nhr: ?
<holstein> then where is the fresh install?
<nhr> Since my machine started failing, I decided to try wiping out and try a fresh install
<holstein> regardless, when booting, hit the shift key to make grub show up, and see if you have an older kernel there to boot
<nhr> let me try that
<holstein> nhr: right, so the old failed install is not there any longer for the older kernels to be in
<holstein> but... thats just one option
<nhr> Tried rebooting - I do get ubuntu splash screen and then it moves to text mode
<holstein> nhr: yup... you'll need to hit the shift key
<holstein> or edit grub to be unhidden
<nhr> Interesting, if I keep the shift key pressed, machine does not start - dont have anything on the screen at all
<holstein> nhr: i would get a 10.04 live CD, i would also probably just install 10.04
<holstein> but... im fairly sure this is graphics card related
<holstein> nhr: nvidia?
<nhr> Yes
<holstein> im surprised you can get to the desktop from the live CD
<holstein> anyways, thats going to be the deal
<holstein> nhr: can you get to another TTY?
<nhr> yes, I can
<holstein> control+alt+F1 or F2
<holstein> nhr: OK
<holstein> so, i would try upgrading from there
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<nhr> Did that
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> i would look for an xorg.conf file
<holstein> nhr: did you install a proprietary driver?
<nhr> Nope - I just keeping hitting next
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> you should be able to try installing that from the CLI
<nhr> Do you happen to know the package name for drivers?
<nhr> I dont have graphical window
<nhr> And that guide does not mention the package name
<nhr> BTW xorg.conf has almost nothing - 4 lines defining the section - this one is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> nhr: you should be able to change the driver portion to vesa and get to the desktop
<nhr> in xorg.conf?
<nhr> It does not mention driver at all
 * holstein says in a mechanics voice "theres you're problem"
<holstein> nhr: im not sure why you have an xorg.conf
<holstein> nhr: you can get to the live desktop from the installer disc?
<nhr> yes, thats how I installed it
<holstein> nhr: right, but from the desktop?
<holstein> or just the installer GUI?
<nhr> it was just installer gui, let me boot from cd again
<holstein> right, thats the trick
<holstein> whatever you get from the live CD's as far as a desktop is generally what you can expect to get otherwise
<nhr> ok, booting now - should be up in next 3-4 minutes time based on last experience
<holstein> http://itbubbles.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/ubuntu-11-10-onericocelot-ubuntu-does-not-start-after-upgrade-new-kernel-not-installed-lightdm-not-installed/
<holstein> is it just nvidia-current?
<holstein> i havent tried it, and cant without having the hardware in front of me
<holstein> but, im 98% sure you'll find the nvidia hardware is the issue
<nhr> holstein: Yes, the pc is around 6 months old and as I said earlier, it was working fine with 11.10, have been using 11.04
<nhr> And yes, I do get desktop with live cd
<nhr> with unity and all
<Chacious> tenach, you ever get help on alt tab to control certain virtual desktop windows?
<holstein> nhr: not sure whats going on then.. i would probably either just go back to what works, or i would install, and *not* install upgrades while installing
<holstein> i might even pop the network cable out
<nhr> ok
<holstein> then, i would make a note of what upgrade breaks what
<holstein> and work from there with that knowlege
<nhr> interesting problem, tried looking at the logs - nothing interesting there as far as I can see
<holstein> who *should* be dealing with the bugs for that is nvidia.. but that wont happen
<holstein> you can get it working again though...
<nhr> ok, I'll log the question to forums also
<nhr> At least get the thread started
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-02
<holstein> nhr: you can include lspci
<nhr> ok, it's going to be painful to copy from desktop, but it says it has detected gforce 7100 / nforce 630i
<asterismo> does anybody noticed a problem with browsing files in nautilus (oneiric ocelot) by pressing letter keys to select the first file with that letter?
<holstein> asterismo: i havent tried.. what is your findings? you find a bug report?
<asterismo> then pressing backspace goes back a folder level instead of deleting the written stuff
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> i already reported
<asterismo> i just wanted to know if i'm the only one
<holstein> asterismo: i dont have unity in front of me right now, but next time i do, i will try it
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/884528
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 884528 in nautilus "odd nautilus beahavior when browsing files by pressing letter keys" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> asterismo: thanks, i'll make a note of the URL
<asterismo> and other think i noticed was the slow logout/restart/shutdown that occurs with unity. Not for LXDE for example. It takes a while to close all apps, and the desktop remains a while... but it has been reported.
<asterismo> if somebody see cprofitt, tell him that the broadcom wireless problem (it was not detected by oneiric ocelot) it finally was a hardware problem, the pci card was bad plugged. i oopened the laptop and fixed it.broadcom detecion is just fine
<nhr> holstein: started the thread on forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11416728
<holstein> nhr: cool.. just as long as you know you'll need to be proactive... unless someone comes along with that graphics card and says 'hey, let me tell you..'
<nhr> Going to try my luck on #ubuntu again :) Thanks for the help
<holstein> sure... as long as you know, its the graphics card
<holstein> thats the issue... you can sit around in there for a long time and come right back around to that...
<nhr> I am not really sure about that part. But who knows
<nhr> If it's card, why did it worked for so long and why suddenlly started failing now
<holstein> nhr: well, thats what im telling you
<holstein> the driver
<holstein> the kernel
<nhr> Yes
<holstein> that *is* the issue
<holstein> i would bet some money on it
<holstein> im 98% sure
<nhr> And you will get some money :) I think you are right. Something got screwed up in last update
<holstein> but, again, its your time... im just trying to save you some time, and point you in the direction i would go trouble shooting
<nhr> ok
<holstein> nhr: i didnt give up ;)
<holstein> anyways.. you still havent actually told me what hardware you have
<nhr> Neither have I
<holstein> if you want, open a terminal, or tty, whatever you have and type
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> then, you'll see something nvidia there
<nhr> let me ssh to box then I can copy/paste
<holstein> or, you can pastebin the whole thing
<nhr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725892/
<holstein> well, this i mentioning your hardware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1356748
<nhr> taking a look
<holstein> i would need to be in front of it
<holstein> i feel confident i would install something on it
<holstein> i would probably just install 10.04 though... but i would try the alternate 11.10 install, and install the proprietary driver from CLI if necessary
<holstein> i would boot the live CD like you did and *not* take the updates
<holstein> anyways... do what you want... its challening since nvidia is not going to help you, and i dont have the hardware, and canonical cant help you
<holstein> so.. that leaves you at trying to notice what upgrade breaks functionality, and filing a bug
<holstein> and following up
<nhr> ok, will see what I can do
<asterismo> hi PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hi asterismo
<PabloRubianes> what are u doing here?
<holstein> nhr: that post makes it sound like i gave up, and i didnt... FYI
<holstein> thanks for mentioning me though :)
<asterismo> PabloRubianes > hanging arround, looking for some answers... reporting some bugs
<nhr> holstein: You did help me - it's only fair
<nhr> holstein: if you are there, some success at last
<holstein> cool :)
<nhr> Turns out had nothing to do with graphics card
<nhr> But more like with a tv tuner card
<holstein> well, ive been wrong before
<nhr> I had it installed last week - but machine worked ok for few days
<holstein> i should have insisted on the lspci right off
<nhr> But then latest upgrade did something. I just removed the card, did another fresh install and it works
<holstein> well, that seems plausible then
<nhr> So now I have entertainment of finding right driver for the card
<holstein> i would still upgrade and see if it breaks
<nhr> yeh, forgot about that part, took your advice and removed network cable. Let me update first
<holstein> make a note of what packages are listed to update
<nhr> ok
<holstein> i still got money on the graphics card ;)
<nhr> http://pastebin.com/JAYvwV9M
<nhr> Rather lot of packages to update - its updating right now
<holstein> nhr: what 1 is not upgraded?
<holstein> O I C
<holstein> software center.. that shouldnt break anything
<holstein> nhr: did you run apt-get update?
<nhr> Yes
<holstein> i would expect a kernel update, and i would think that that would be what would break things
<holstein> but, you could be right... you'll know here in a bit :)
<nhr> Keeping my fingers crossed - this is 2nd interesting experince I have with ubuntu upgrades
<nhr> The least I can say is it keeps my machine clean :(
<holstein> eh, i reinstall often...
<nhr> holstein: Packages updated and it back again
<holstein> good :)
<nhr> My theory now is it has to do with driver for the card. I followed instructions at http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<nhr> and something went bad
<holstein> nhr: did you do that this 2nd time though?
<nhr> Not yet
<nhr> Going to try it though
<holstein> sure
<nhr> Now at least I know what's happening
<nhr> and get back to machine - any way it's clean
<nhr> holstein: May be I spoke too soon - machine just died on me - just like previous time - forced me to reboot
<nhr> I mean like yesterday when the whole trouble started. At least I do get gui back this time
<holstein> that could be hardware... i would start testing things
<holstein> make sure the ram is seated, and the graphics card... test the ram, and the hard drive
<nhr> ok
<tlm> Synaptic Error 75? http://pastebin.com/7ZGJeFWs
<stlsaint> tlm: nginx always +1 IMO
<stlsaint> tlm: then of course postfix is your problem package...can you safely purge it?
<tlm> stlsaint Should I dlete it or reinstall it>
<stlsaint> try marking it for reinstall via synaptic
 * tlm hates this ergonomic kb...
<stlsaint> tlm: i must head out now. please feel free to continue to ask questions for help from another
<bioterror> m0himan!
<M0hi> bioterror: :P
<truepurple>  I put a DVD movie into my drive, but it isn't showing up(my dvd drive that is), anyone know what might be wrong?\
<M0hi> truepurple: is it displayed in fdisk -l command ?
<M0hi> and is it only for a particular disk ? or for all?
<truepurple> M0hi, when I type that command, nothing happened but it going to the next line, and I tried a old windows game in there too, and the drive didn't show either
<truepurple> But I did burn a DVD with this drive before
<M0hi> Thats strange. Did you ever read any disc with this driver?
<M0hi> I mean loaded any dvd before?
<truepurple> I think I was able to see the disk that I burned before, but its been awhile since I have used it
<truepurple> I know I have had some issues with it before, and even recently
<truepurple> Like I tried burning with it earlier and it wasn't doing it,
<truepurple> I thought at first it was, but I think it was just creating the image for burning instead
<truepurple> M0hi,
<M0hi> I forgot the command actually to grep the DVD driver. lspci will display. But I am not sure what to grep
<truepurple> M0hi, remembered yet?
<M0hi> lshw |grep dvd
<M0hi> try that
<M0hi> truepurple: pastebin the output
<truepurple> Its doing something, it warns me that I should do it as a "super user"
<M0hi> add sudo then
<truepurple> M0hi, it still seems to be trying to do something, how do I cancel out?
<bioterror> truepurple, ^C
<M0hi> ctrl + c
<truepurple> Not working it says "^C
<truepurple> " but it doesn't give me the prompt back
<truepurple> M0hi, if I closed that terminal and started another, would that cancel it out?
<bioterror> your drive is borked
<truepurple> how did you come to that conclusion, bioterror?
<bioterror> becouse another DVD did not work, and now that one is hanging there without being read correctly
<bioterror> you can also check in terminal: dmesg
<bioterror> and see if it prompts something
<bioterror> but I'm pretty confident with my diagnose ;)
<truepurple> "you can also check in terminal: dmesg" what does that mean?
<bioterror>  open terminal
<bioterror> and type:
<bioterror> dmesg
<bioterror>        dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<truepurple> bioterror, how do I escape out of the previous command though? Just shut down the terminal and open a new one?
<bioterror> open new terminal :D
<truepurple> What exactly do you want me to type, bioterror?
<truepurple> "dmesg" then "      dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer"? bioterror?
<bioterror> dont type anything
<truepurple> bioterror, what do you mean?
<truepurple> M0hi, bioterror, anyone here?
<bioterror> what did that dmesg prompt you?
<bioterror> does the kernel spit out any errors?
<truepurple> I asked you what exactly you wanted me to type bioterror, your command suggestion is confusing
<truepurple> *instructions
<bioterror> I wanted you to open terminal
<bioterror> and type: dmesg
<bioterror> dmesg
<bioterror> press then enter
<truepurple> btw bioterror, someone else had me type " dmesg | grep sr0"
<bioterror> for sure
<truepurple> and I got  dmesg | grep sr0
<truepurple> [    2.194980] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<truepurple> [    2.195104] sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<bioterror> it is found
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but does kernel say anything
<truepurple> I don't know what that means
<truepurple> bioterror, what should I type to see what kernal says?
<truepurple> IAmNotThatGuy, You are M0hi? :p
<IAmNotThatGuy> IAmNotThatGuy :P
<truepurple> Maybe you are that guy?
<truepurple> Shared PC?
<IAmNotThatGuy> LOL no :P
<truepurple> Then you are M0hi then
<truepurple> Anyway, can you help me figure out why I can't see my DVD rom drive?
<duanedesign> morning all
<truepurple> morning
<truepurple> duanedesign, can you help me figure out why I can't get my DVD drive to work with ubuntu, or why it shows two users on my system?
<duanedesign> truepurple: what version of Ubuntu?
<duanedesign> truepurple: under the 'Me Menu' you see two usernames?
<truepurple> 11.04, classic mode
<duanedesign> ok
<truepurple> no, someone said to type "uptime" as a comand, and it said "2 users"
<truepurple> *command
<duanedesign> truepurple: ok, i that is fine
<duanedesign> well, at east i get the sane thing
<duanedesign> least*
<truepurple> When I put a DVD movie, or a old windows CD game in, neither shows up, and nautilus doesn't see my DVD drive. Some commands show that ubuntu has some knowledge of the drive being there, but it does not seem properly mounted
<truepurple> duanedesign,
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> truepurple: have you installed the package - ubuntu-restricted-extras
<truepurple> I don't know
<duanedesign> it installs some stuff to make dvd's, mp3, etc work in Ubuntu. Stuff you likely need but can not be installed by default because of liscenses
<duanedesign> truepurple: you can search for the package and install it via the software center or you can run this command in a terminal -  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<truepurple> why restricted?
<truepurple> ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> truepurple: you will also need to install libdvdcss2 package  to play encypted DVD's
<duanedesign> Most commercial DVDs are encrypted with CSS (the Content Scrambling System)
<duanedesign> truepurple: the command is - sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<truepurple> How do I check? But regardless, I still need to have my drive show up first
<truepurple> libdvdread4 is already the newest version.
<duanedesign> ok, and you run the script installed by the pakage. sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<truepurple> You mean that it is the newest version, doesn't mean it is installed?
<duanedesign> truepurple: yes 'already newest version' means it is installed
<truepurple> Then what is the script thing about
<truepurple> duanedesign, What was that last command you had me run, for?
<truepurple> Anyway, it said --2011-11-02 05:23:09--  http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/natty/free/binary-amd64/Packages
<truepurple> Resolving packages.medibuntu.org... 42.1.14.11, 2a01:e0b:1:127:ca0a:a9ff:fec8:ec19
<truepurple> Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org|42.1.14.11|:80... Resolving packages.medibuntu.org... 42.1.14.11, 2a01:e0b:1:127:ca0a:a9ff:fec8:ec19
<truepurple> Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org|42.1.14.11|:80... "
<truepurple> And it has been hanging there for awhile
<duanedesign> truepurple: i am not sure exactly what it does. I just know those are the steps for installing the software necessary to play DVD's
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<duanedesign> truepurple: looks like it is contacting the medibuntu repository and looking for some packages
<duanedesign> medibuntu is a safe repository
<duanedesign> truepurple: is this a laptop?
<truepurple> duanedesign, No, it is a DIY desktop
<truepurple> well the screen hasn't changed since then
<duanedesign> truepurple: doany disks mount in the drive?
<truepurple> I got a USB flash drive mounted right now
<truepurple> Though one aspect of the USB flash drive is giving me a weird error
<duanedesign> truepurple: do any CD's show up if you put them in your DVD drive?
<truepurple> the data part works just fine
<truepurple> <truepurple> when I click on U3 system, the software for the usb flash drive, it says "Unable to mount U3 System: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending". U3 system is shown as a drive btw, but it is part of the usb flash drive. I mean it is shown as a drive separate from the USB flash drive
<truepurple> duanedesign, No, nothing happens, the drive spins up, then eventually down (not sure when it spins down since it is so quiet) a blue light on it shines for like 5-10 seconds, then turns off
<duanedesign> truepurple: with a dvd in the drive do you get anything if you rin this command?   for d in cd dvd;do ls -l /dev/dvd|grep -i $d;done
<Lorizean> hey guys, I'm having a problem since upgrading to oneiric - my wireless is extremely slow. I found several threads saying it's a bug with the new kernel and the n-channel and some ppl were able to work around it by disabling the n channel
<Lorizean> so my question is, how do i disable my n-channel witht he rt2800pci driver (I have a Ralink rt3090)
<Lorizean> the mod doesn't have a 11n_disable command
<stlsaint> Lorizean: what thread you referring to?
<Lorizean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860826&page=2
<Lorizean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859151
<Lorizean> they refer to different drivers and network cards but i figured its a similar problem and I couldn't find something specific to my card
<stlsaint> Lorizean: are you aware how to use pastebin?
<Lorizean> yeah
<stlsaint> Lorizean: would you mind providing the same info that the user posted
<stlsaint> in a pastebin
<Lorizean> sure, mom
<stlsaint> mom?
<Lorizean> one moment :)
<Lorizean> slsaint, sorry, took a while, pastebin had a lot of traffic apparently: http://pastebin.com/eewuQR5x
<Lorizean> stlsaint*
<truepurple> duanedesign, are you still there?
<stlsaint> Lorizean: and you are unable to use same command from op? what error do you get?
<duanedesign> hello truepurple
<truepurple> your command causes this "ls: cannot access /dev/dvd: No such file or directory
<truepurple> ls: cannot access /dev/dvd: No such file or directory"
<Lorizean> wait, I just did an apt-upgrade, it might be working now if they fixed the n-band bug
<truepurple> duanedesign,
<Lorizean> yeah, it seems it iws working fine now - sorry about wasting your time
<Lorizean> now if somebody could tell me how to change the unity/dash/launcher hotkeys - when I use Super+Space to get gnome do, the dash also opens, kinda annoying
<truepurple> Speaking of unity, is there a way to give unity, gnomes menu tree?
<duanedesign> truepurple: running out of ideas on what to try next for your dvd player
<truepurple> duanedesign, well what does that outcome mean?
<duanedesign> truepurple: well i certainitly am no expert so their is still might be a solution
<duanedesign> truepurple:  maybe google the make model name + ubuntu
<truepurple> You had me run that command, with it giving that error of no such file or directory twice, what does that mean duanedesign?
<truepurple> or indicate
<duanedesign> if you look in /dev and can find cd or dvd then you might be able to use the mount command
<truepurple> that is a hidden file? How do I see those again?
<truepurple> Anyway duanedesign, that does not seem to answer my question
<duanedesign> truepurple:  the message you received means that their is no file with that name in the directory
<duanedesign> so the drive might show up under a different name
<duanedesign> or might not at all
<duanedesign> if you can find it you can manually mount it with these instructions:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/726278/
<duanedesign> Linux has "device files" which represent your cd/dvd. You mount the device file to a mount point (directory) in order to read it.
<duanedesign> To find out what device files represent your cd/dvd drives you could look in the /dev/ dir and look for the ones that have links to cd or dvd.
<truepurple> duanedesign, where is this dev directory?
<philipballew>  /dev
<truepurple> Ok I found it, I look for a folder called CD or DVD in it?
<truepurple> duanedesign, I don't see folders by the names CD or DVD in the main DEV directory. Could "disk" be it?
<truepurple> duanedesign, or could "pktcddvd" be it?
<duanedesign> truepurple: the second sounds possible
<duanedesign> truepurple: let me see how you can verify
<truepurple> duanedesign, there is only one file in there called "control"
<truepurple> where as in disk, I do see something in a sub directory with the name of my DVD drive on it
<duanedesign> truepurple: it would not be a folder but a symlink. So for example if I run the command -  ls -la /dev/dvd
<duanedesign> I get something like -    dvd -> sr0
<truepurple> I do not understand what your saying at all
<duanedesign> where the file is pointing to the dvd drive
<duanedesign> if you run the command - ls -la /dev
<truepurple> /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ASUS_DRW-24B1ST_a_ABD0CL416383
<truepurple> And the beginning of that sounds like my DVD drive
<truepurple> It is a asus anyway
<duanedesign> truepurple: i think that is it
<truepurple> duanedesign, OK, so how do I test if it is "it" and if it is "it" what do I do with that now exactly?
<duanedesign> truepurple: run the command - ls -la /dev/disk/by-id
<truepurple> total 0
<truepurple> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 240 2011-11-02 00:30 .
<truepurple> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 120 2011-11-02 00:30 ..
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 2011-11-02 00:30 ata-ASUS_DRW-24B1ST_a_ABD0CL416383 -> ../../sr0
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 2011-11-02 00:30 ata-ST32000542AS_5XW1JM0Q -> ../../sda
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2011-11-02 00:30 ata-ST32000542AS_5XW1JM0Q-part1 -> ../../sda1
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 2011-11-02 00:30 scsi-SATA_ST32000542AS_5XW1JM0Q -> ../../sda
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2011-11-02 00:30 scsi-SATA_ST32000542AS_5XW1JM0Q-part1 -> ../../sda1
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 2011-11-02 00:30 usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_087761058B538D30-0:0 -> ../../sdb
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2011-11-02 00:30 usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_087761058B538D30-0:0-part1 -> ../../sdb1
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 2011-11-02 00:34 usb-SanDisk_Cruzer_087761058B538D30-0:1 -> ../../sr1
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   9 2011-11-02 00:30 wwn-0x5000c5002aac5ebd -> ../../sda
<duanedesign> ok it is sr0
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2011-11-02 00:30 wwn-0x5000c5002aac5ebd-part1 -> ../../sda1
<truepurple> duanedesign, is it possible that the flash drive and my DVD drive could be crashing somehow?
<duanedesign> so  if you run the command   ls -la /dev
<truepurple> I meant to say clashing
<duanedesign> do you see sr0 anywhere
<truepurple> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2011-11-02 00:30 cdrom1 -> sr0  lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3 2011-11-02 00:34 cdrom -> sr1
<duanedesign> truepurple: something like - cdrom -> sr0
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> that is it
<duanedesign> now
<truepurple> It also says for sr1 too
<duanedesign> sr1 should be the usb disk
<duanedesign> truepurple: now to mount it manually
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726337/
<duanedesign> use thosse instructions
<truepurple> It said cdrom for the sr1 though
<duanedesign> truepurple: i do not know why that is
<philinux> duanedesign: Still got no joy with ubuntu one. Lots of these. 2011-11-02 14:06:40,449 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues IDLE  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 0; hash: 0) ----
<duanedesign> philinux: queue is 0
<duanedesign> means Ubuntu One sees no more files to sync
<philinux> duanedesign: what does that mean?
<duanedesign> philinux: Ubuntu One sees no ore files to upload
<duanedesign> philinux: are you still thinking files need to be synced?
<philinux> duanedesign: The one thats left is my evolution backup tar. It's not ticked its got the syncing icon
<duanedesign> truepurple: if you can get the cdrom mounted manually using the instructions you can then add an entry to yur fstab file so it will mount manually
<philinux> duanedesign: the log is full of those as above
<duanedesign> philinux: try and touch the file
<truepurple> duanedesign, ls /media/mycd did nothing but send me to the next prompt, and I was able to eject just fine
<duanedesign> philinux: touch ~/Ubuntu\ One/backup.tar
<duanedesign> or whatever
<duanedesign> truepurple: hmm. I am sorry we have gone to the extent of my knowledge
<philinux> duanedesign: got a pop up saying its being backep up but zero net activity
<duanedesign> truepurple: know that you know the model and make maybe try googling:   ASUS_DRW-24B1ST  ubuntu
<duanedesign> sure you might find someone else who has had issue
<duanedesign> I'll brb. Have to go to meeting
<truepurple> Well, I already knew the make and model, but ok
<philinux> duanedesign: QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 1; hash: 0) ----
<duanedesign> philinux: that is better :)
<duanedesign> philinux: i guess better would be your file is synced ;)
<truepurple> duanedesign, that didn't work
<philinux> duanedesign: still no net activity at all
<philinux> duanedesign: you still about?
<s-fox> psst duanedesign , say no ;)
<philinux> lol
<philinux> s-fox: he's either sleeping or mia
<duanedesign> hello philinux
<philinux> duanedesign: I put a small file in UO folder and it synced but the tar file wont and its over 200mg any ideas
<duanedesign> philinux: does this still return 1 - u1sdtool --waiting | wc -l
<philinux> duanedesign: Yep
<duanedesign> hmmm
<philinux> duanedesign: it just popped up saying evo tar file complete but it hasnt really
<duanedesign> i wonder if this returns anything    u1sdtool --current-transfers
<duanedesign> philinux: ok can yo utry this
<duanedesign> cat /home/duanedesign/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | grep ValueError
<duanedesign> philinux: i think you are going to get:   ValueError: I/O operation on closed file
<philinux> ValueError: I/O operation on closed file twice
<duanedesign> bug #872924
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<duanedesign> philinux: because of the server disconnects caused by the high traffic loads the last couple days this bug is being triggered
<philinux> duanedesign: it will sync small text files though
<duanedesign> philinux: right
<duanedesign> philinux: it only happens to resumed uploads
<philinux> duanedesign: so what do I do then
<stlsaint> duanedesign: you get bdfhk email?
<duanedesign> you have to be disconnected and reconnect while the transfer is happening
<duanedesign> philinux: the 2 options are, 1. wait until the server loads go down and you can get a stable connection long enough to sync the file  2. wait until the bug is fixed. the fix is in trunk and should be released soon 3. (i know i said 2 options) try and upload using the uload file option on the website. (though I have a feeling this might not work)
<philinux> duanedesign: Went to UO web and clicked upload file and it's doing it
<duanedesign> philinux: it uses a different server(s) so that is an option
<philinux> duanedesign: Yeah going great guns now
<duanedesign> rather nasty bug. They are making a lot of noise trying to get the fix released ASAP
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i probabaly did
<stlsaint> duanedesign: clicompanion is being reviewed by DD
<stlsaint> duanedesign: but we still need a release
<philinux> duanedesign: do I leave the file in local UO folder too
<duanedesign> philinux: at this point you should leave it in. If you take it out it might trigger a delete
<stlsaint> duanedesign: pm good sir?
<stlsaint> duanedesign: i think i found my answer but your guidance would still be great
<bobweaver> hello there what causes a busybox to happen ? I know hat that is a wide statement but what is it and why do I keep on getting it after installing nvidia driver under jokey
<stlsaint> bobweaver: possibly a bug
<stlsaint> bobweaver: what distro you running?
<bobweaver> 11.10 cd from ubuntu
<bobweaver> real from ubuntu not me
<bobweaver> I did not make the cd
<stlsaint> bobweaver: how are you installing the driver and what driver is it? (specifically)
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> nvida common
<bobweaver> sorry about spelling I am bad at it
 * bobweaver is mentel like that 
<bobweaver> \with speeling
<bobweaver>  lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bobweaver> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] [10de:0845] (rev a2)
<bobweaver> I guess one of my questions is is it better to install the driver from nvidia site or from jockey ? this is a nice computer but I can not make any videos of my desktop. gtk record my desk top is the worst  cuts off half the screen xvidcap works allright but I only get 60 to 70% of the video . How to make it so I can get full video recording ?  I have also shut down compiz to see if that helps nope.
<stlsaint> jockey should work just fine
<bobweaver> how to get higher end videos ?
<bobweaver> I am on other partition right now
<bobweaver> I have 3 that are ubuntu
<bobweaver> all 11.10
<stlsaint> so your concern is the video editing?  are you actually able to use your screen and video fine though?
<bobweaver> some from upgrades and two I installed myself
<bobweaver> only on 2 out of the 3 partitions
<bobweaver> the 3rd partition sda 4 wont boot stright to busybox
<bobweaver> sda 1 I am on and all is well but can not record my desktop good
<bobweaver> sda 7 is last ubuntu and mouse will not work on that one
<bobweaver> sda 7 I installed from the cd from ubuntu last night
<bobweaver> so sda 7 <ubuntu 11.10  live cd from ubuntu mouse will not work
<bobweaver> sda 4 <-- I DL burned then installed worked great untill I activated the driver under jockey and now I get busybox
<bobweaver> can not mount that one or chroot it
<AbuMaia> I am having trouble with the Unity launcher bar not following compiz settings. When I force it with either compiz --replace or unity --replace, I get this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8725574/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-02%2013%3A00%3A54.png
<nlsthzn> AbuMaia, hmmm... looks like the bar is there twice
<holstein> AbuMaia: what are you trying to accomplish?
<AbuMaia> nlsthzn: Exactly.
<holstein> maybe we can get there some other way
<AbuMaia> holstein: I'm trying to get Unity to follow the settings set in Compiz
<holstein> sure, care to elaborate?
<holstein> what particular settings seem to break it
<holstein> ?
<holstein> why are you needing to use --replace ?
<nlsthzn> Unity and some settings used in ccsm doesn't seem to play nice I have seen
<AbuMaia> When I reboot, the Wall doesn't work at all. The only way I have found to force the settings to work is to use --replace
<holstein> yeah, messed with it for a minute, and saw that it wasnt going to play nice, and gave up
<bobweaver> so get this I have been losing network and my phone for say 12hr gaps. I looked at everything on my end and it is not me . So I call ISP a bunch of times finaly they tell mne that when it rains that one of the switches is getting wet and causing my net and phone to drop. so I guess that there is nothing that I can do about this but get a new isp. or wait till it rains and call them and have them find the leaky switch what a pain. I had
<bobweaver> to share this with some one .
<bobweaver> what sould I do ?
<AbuMaia> bobweaver: or call them over and go out and dump water on it
<bobweaver> lol
<holstein> AbuMaia: i would be interested in knowing this... if you make another user account and login, is everying normal looking/acting?
<bobweaver> it is not the one that is connected to the house somewhere along the way to the isp
<bobweaver> I tried that :>)
<bobweaver> with garden hose
<holstein> bobweaver: ive been round and round with my ISP before
<holstein> just keep calling
<holstein> its a drag
<bobweaver> thanks holstein
<bobweaver> and AbuMaia
<bobweaver> good news is they keep lowering my bill
<holstein> not bad!
<bobweaver> last one was $12.,00 usd
<nlsthzn> lower bill with lower up-time ... wins some loose some
<bobweaver> so I guess the saying when it rains it pours has a who;e new meaning :>)
<stlsaint> bdfhjk: please pm me your full name and email address i gotta edit the copyright to reflect
<stlsaint> opps
<bobweaver> copyleft copyleft :>)
<bobweaver> are there still "get your money back from windows day "  or whatever it is called if so what is the date for that ?
<holstein> i dont think so
<angela-android> me neither
<AbuMaia> holstein: Figured it out finally. I had been accidentally logging in under Ubuntu2D instead of 3D. Completely my mistake. I apologise for any annoyance.
<holstein> AbuMaia: nah... glad you figured it out
<holstein> i was pulling my hair out last week trying to start compiz using the vesa driver ;)
<AbuMaia> Interesting bug, though, being able to launch unity 3d on top of 2d
<eyadof> hi all
<eyadof> i have a question : when i press shutdown from the menu my ubuntu make a logout instead
<eyadof> someone know why ? and how to fix it ?
<holstein> eyadof: there should be a setting for that in the power settings
<holstein> 11.10?
<holstein> unity?
<eyadof> yes
<eyadof> where can i find this settings ?
<holstein> not sure where things are in there, but you should see something when you type the word 'power'
<eyadof> no thing just 'power off'
<eyadof> i try that before
<eyadof> i don't find any thing .
<holstein> eyadof: ?
<holstein> try whay? finding the power settings?
<eyadof> yes
<holstein> you dont see power settings?
<eyadof> there is a power setting for suspend and hibernate only
<holstein> im going to have to install something with unity so i can answer these questions
<holstein> eyadof: OH
<holstein> so you see the power settings
<holstein> and when you go there, you see
<holstein> 'when i press the power button, do this..'
<holstein> and the options are?
<eyadof> that isn't here
<holstein> how about ask?
<holstein> i use ask
<holstein> i like 'ask'
<holstein> i want it to ask me
<holstein> is that there?
<holstein> eyadof: what isnt where
<holstein> take a screen shot
<holstein> or elaborat
<holstein> e
<eyadof> i think you don't understand what i mean by shutdown
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats what im saing
<holstein> saying*
<eyadof> i don't mean the power button on my laptop
<holstein> shutdown, means, shutdown
<holstein> like the power shuts down
<holstein> what do you mean?
<holstein> eyadof: OH
<eyadof> i mean shutdown from the menu
<holstein> i think i get it
<holstein> i dont know where those are in unity
<holstein> i would just add some widgets and see what does what
<eyadof> what is this widget ?
<holstein> maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/58941/shutdown-menu-missing-from-unity-indicators
<holstein> or http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/easyshutdown-and-complexshutdown-two-small-apps-for-one-job/
<holstein> eyadof: i dont know
<holstein> i just remember adding them all in gnome
<holstein> and seeing what did what
<holstein> eyadof: also, wait around and a unity user might come along :)
<eyadof> ok
<eyadof> i reinstall the indicator-session
<eyadof> i will try this
<bobweaver> hello there everybody ! I am having some real big troubles with recording mydesktop. it looks horrible after I record using gtk record my desktop   Xvidcap only captures about 60 to 70% so that will also not work. ny suggestions ?     https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+question/161322   <-- old and did not help      http://paste.ubuntu.com/726780/     <--- more info   here is a video to get  a look at what I am talkin
<bobweaver> g about  http://www.mediafire.com/?45r9oyaxk148xpj
<holstein> bobweaver: everyone should have a dropbox :)
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/dropbox/
<holstein> bobweaver: do me a favor
<holstein> logout and try it in unity2d
<fosburg> where do I get a scanner ICM profile?  I have a UMAX  PowerLook  scanner  operating off XSane Image scanner application.
<holstein> fosburg: is that a 'driver' ?
<holstein> its not 'just working?'
<bobweaver> holstein,  thabnks
<fosburg> I think it is a scanner driver?
<holstein> fosburg: have you tried just using it?
<fosburg> Yes, everything works the preview looks great but the scan is bad.
<holstein> elaborate...
<holstein> mess with the settings, and file type too
<holstein> for the preview to look good, it makes me think its something in the rendering, or saving process
<fosburg> I get an error message that says 'could not open scanner ICM profile'
<bobweaver> holstein,  no help
<bobweaver> with unity 2d
<bobweaver> but
<bobweaver> ffmpeg is working good
<bobweaver> not good quality thou
<bobweaver> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s $(xwininfo -root | awk '/geometry/ {print $2}') -i :0.0 -b 800k -y output.avi
<fosburg> Preference  setup--looking for ICM profile
<bobweaver> now to see if I can get some tutorials rolling :>)
<bobweaver> holstein, thanks again :>)
<holstein> bobweaver: interesting...
<bobweaver> but now ..... no mic :>(
<holstein> fosburg: is there a box... enable color management?
<holstein> can you 'uncheck' that box and try again?
<holstein> bobweaver: :/
<holstein> you can edit something together easy enough
<holstein> record my desktop has always just worked for me
<holstein> that is a drag
<holstein> its easy
<holstein> hmmm
<fosburg> no--it's all software
<holstein> yeah, in the software
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1078287.html
<holstein> ^^ im refrencing that
<holstein> which is probably an earlier version of xsane or whatever it is now
<fosburg> In the XSane setup there is a box with a browse button asking for a '.icm'
<holstein> fosburg: where are you?
<holstein> near north carolina?
<holstein> i got a scanner... you can have it ;)
<holstein> i see them all the time for like 5 bucks
<fosburg> I'm in Pennsylvania
<holstein> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=5945&start=40 seems relavant
<fosburg> near Harrisburg
<holstein> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1595663&group_id=2252&atid=102252
<fosburg> This UMAX is old but a good quality scanner
<ubot2> holstein: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0xa3237ac> bug 1595663 not found
<fosburg> used it with a MAC for graphic design
<holstein> sure... its just that sometimes its easier just to move on
<holstein> hardware wise
<holstein> i mean, im not saying it wont work
<holstein> im just saying, id have to be in front of it
<holstein> and its not going to be easy
<holstein> and i literally have to move scanners out of the way around here to clear a path to the door ;)
<fosburg> I'm sure moving on is a good thing
<holstein> eh, if you like it, you like it.. and it *should* work
<holstein> but sometimes its just easier to let go
<fosburg> I wish I know more about computers--thats my problem
<holstein> ive gotten rid of all my problematic hardware finally :)
<holstein> all my non-linux friendly hardware
<holstein> fosburg: this is a great place to start learning
<fosburg> I have come far--but in away it's nicer to have a MAC and not have to do anything except use the applications
<fosburg> being retired--I can't afford that any more
<holstein> eh, i prefer linux personally
<holstein> i mean, if you had linux certified hardware, and a small pool of linux friendly software, you wouldnt have to do anything except use it
<fosburg> I'm learning to appreciate the OS
<fosburg> I still enjoy graphic art and things do have to be done different in linux
<holstein> sure
<holstein> and when i get on OSX, things need to be done differently there
<fosburg> what's your profession?
<holstein> fosburg: i play bass
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
<holstein> http://www.mikeholstein.info/2011/07/living-solo-bass-made-with-ubuntu.html
<holstein> and you?
<fosburg> graphic designer--retired
<holstein> fosburg: if you are instested in helping out a bit, testing and whatever
<holstein> join us over at #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> we have *no* graphics folks
<holstein> really just being present and testing and stating opinions from that perspective would help a lot
<fosburg> Let me give that some thought
<holstein> bobweaver: ping
<holstein> the guy i asked about gtk-recordmydesktop just responded
<bobweaver> oh hey
<holstein> he used ffmeg, and ardour fo the audi
<holstein> o
<holstein> you could use audacity
<holstein> or qarecord
<bobweaver> holstein,  thanks !!!
<bobweaver> I will try now
<holstein> my friend just edited them together later
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-03
<Fao1987> Hi. Need help with Partition Tables
<philipballew> Fao1987, whats up with them
<Fao1987> I once tried to use MAC OSX and created a GPT table. Eventually I ended up deleting it and moving back to windows. Someone suggested to use linux. I want to dual boot windows and linux. But the prob is. everytime I try to install linux it doesn't picks up my current partitions. infact it shows me the gpt table which i created for MAC
<philipballew> what system are you booted into now?
<Fao1987> windows 7 Ultimate x32
<Fao1987> My partitions are C 65 Gb, D 200 GB, E 200 GB
<philipballew> can you boot into linux easily?
<Fao1987> Through live CD yes. But I can't install it. Because it is not showing me any of my current drives in GParted
<Fao1987> When I install linux, it shows me sda1 100GB, sda2 320 something GB
<philipballew> I want you to boot into a live cd and use say gparted
<Fao1987> as far as i can remember i used this partition table for Mac
<philipballew> then take a picture of your partition table and show us here if you can?
<Fao1987> ok
<bobweaver> philipballew,  sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> ?
<philipballew> bobweaver, he's in windows now
<philipballew> im getting him to ubuntu now
<bobweaver> Sweet
<Fao1987> i'm a total noob. how can I take a picture of my partition table after going into ubuntu?
<holstein> Fao1987: i would back everything up
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  you can use the command   sudo fdisk -l
<philipballew> I would to back up
<holstein> looks like your disk is not as you think it should be
<holstein> i would get a gparted live disc, or use gparted from a live CD
<philipballew> run bobweaver 's code and paste it into here
<holstein> get rid of, and resize the partitions as you want them
<bobweaver> then paste here or using paste.ubuntu,com I am also with the guys back up back up back up
<holstein> then, the ubuntu installer will just automagically use whats left
<philipballew> trust holstein he knows what he is talking about
<holstein> philipballew: hehe
<holstein> we hope
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> we hope
<holstein> i dont let the ubuntu installer resize the partions, but theres nothing wrong with letting it
<holstein> Fao1987: do you know what i mean?
<holstein> you want to make some empty space
<Fao1987> yes I did shrink my D drive in windows
<Fao1987> but thats the prob
<Fao1987> I wanna dual boot
<holstein> sure
<Fao1987> When i'm running windows it shows 3 drives
<bobweaver> at any Fao1987  welcome to ubuntu-beginners !
<holstein> so, when you make some empty space, ubuntu will offer to install in the empty space
<Fao1987> but when i run ubunut it shows 2
<bobweaver> Fao1987 boot a live cd
<holstein> or, it will offer to reinstall
<holstein> wipe
<Fao1987> it offers to wipe
<Fao1987> it doesn't offer to install alongside windows
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but there are other drives to choose
<holstein> theres a drop down
<holstein> anyways, just get ubuntu running live and philipballew can get you where he was talking about
<holstein> so you can look at the drive
<philipballew> i'll be here for a while
<Fao1987> ok
<Fao1987> going offline to boot into ubuntu\
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  cya soon
<holstein> quite a few red flags here... we'll see
<holstein> hopefully from the live desktop we'll see whats going on, and the installer can start from there too
<holstein> assuming he makes it back
<bobweaver> holstein, sure
<bobweaver> I cant wait to see fdisk -l
<philipballew> im pretty excited to
<holstein> who knows what happend with that hackintosh setup though
<bobweaver> :>)
<bobweaver> I just found something that is real cool
<bobweaver> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2008-October/026756.html
<bobweaver> SUPER c0_ol
<bobweaver> well some one names pici showed it to me
<holstein> you building your own isos?
<bobweaver> going to try it out
<bobweaver> edit some of the config files
<bobweaver> bodhi showed me live-debin which is awesome but this is unreal
<bobweaver> so cool
<Fao1987> booted into ubuntu
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  SWEET
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  open a terminal
<Fao1987> open
<bobweaver> type in
<bobweaver> sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> there is no password
<bobweaver> just press enter
<bobweaver> !paste | Fao1987
<ubot2> Fao1987: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fao1987> ok before doing this. I don't have backup. Should I be doing this?
<bobweaver> you can do this 1st
<bobweaver> whta fdisk -l does is says show me all the thngs that are on the harddrive
<bobweaver> that is what the -l means "list "
<Fao1987> ok
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  I am not going to tell you to do anything to mod the harddrive I just want to see the partitions :>)
<Fao1987> ok ok :)
<Fao1987> http://imagebin.org/182166
<Fao1987> here it is
<bobweaver> sweet Fao1987
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  now
<bobweaver> df -h
<Fao1987> before df - h wanna show you what I was talking about
<bobweaver> the -and h    need to be together  df<space>-h
<Fao1987> ok this is what gparted shows http://imagebin.org/182168
<Fao1987> http://imagebin.org/182170
<Fao1987> thats the other command
<bobweaver> sweet Fao1987
<bobweaver> good job
<Fao1987> thanks
<bobweaver> now do you want to keep the two partitions that are on there ?
<Fao1987> so any ideas whats wrong?
<Fao1987> yes ofcourse
<Fao1987> I have data on both
<bobweaver> well root mnt is on /dev/sda1
<Fao1987> what I was trying to do, was resize D drive into giving around 50GB
<bobweaver> do you see the * in the sudo fdisk -l    ?   under boot
<Fao1987> yes
<bobweaver> that is telling us that sda1 is the one to boot 1st :>)
<Fao1987> ok but why the two partition tables?
<bobweaver> now if we look at it there is only so much space
<Fao1987> its 200 mb
<bobweaver> so we can use a program called           grub 2             that is included in ubuntu
<Fao1987> it was created when I installed mac
<Fao1987> grub 2 ok
<bobweaver> but first thing is first back up time
<bobweaver> you have a blank dvd or usb ?
<Fao1987> can't right now. my friend borrowed my 500gig external and I ran out of DVD's yesterday
<bobweaver> ahh no :>)
<Fao1987> didn't know I would be running into a mess :)
<bobweaver> I hear that :>)
<bobweaver> well let me look at it again
<bobweaver> we might be able to use        Ubuntu One
<Fao1987> ok
<bobweaver> you get 5gigs of free online storage with ubuntu
<Fao1987> yes I know with Ubuntu 1
<bobweaver> sweet lets try this
<bobweaver> open terminal
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<Fao1987> ok done
<bobweaver> mount /dev/sda /mnt
<bobweaver> NO
<bobweaver> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<bobweaver> PLEASE DO @ND COMMAND
<bobweaver> ping Fao1987
<bobweaver> 2nd command
<bobweaver> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Fao1987> 2nd command meaning sda2?
<bobweaver> yup
<Fao1987> did that
<bobweaver> now
<bobweaver> cd /mnt/ && ls -al
<bobweaver> paste please
<Fao1987> done that
<Fao1987> need to upload it?
<bobweaver> what ?
<bobweaver> I would like to see /mnt/
<bobweaver> so in terminal
<Fao1987> I just typed cd /mnt/ && ls -al
<bobweaver> cd /mnt
<bobweaver> oh Sweet
<Fao1987> ok
<bobweaver> could you ubuntu.paste.com PLZ
<Fao1987> http://imagebin.org/182171
<bobweaver> Thanks !
<Fao1987> no prob
<bobweaver> I forgot you said that you want to shrink down what partition ?
<Fao1987> D drive
<bobweaver> sda2  or 3 ?
<Fao1987> wait
<Fao1987> sda 3
<Fao1987> sda 2 has windows on it
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> Yes
<bobweaver> ok you have some choices to make now
<bobweaver> 1 how to back up
<Fao1987> ok shoot
<bobweaver> online or wait
<bobweaver> for dvd or what ever
<bobweaver> now there are a couple of ways to do this with tar packages and what not
<bobweaver> but easy way to do it is make image on windows
<Fao1987> I would rather wait. My net upload speed is way too slow to upload 5 gigs of data
<bobweaver> Good idea
<bobweaver> now as far as sda3
<bobweaver> there is hackintosh on there ?
<bobweaver> lets take a look please
<bobweaver> open terminal
<Fao1987> no nothing. only songs and stuff
<Fao1987> hackintosh is gone
<bobweaver> umount /mnt
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> soryy
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> umount /mnt
<bobweaver> then
<Fao1987> and I already have made an image of windows but it does not include my other stuff
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> open terminal
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<Fao1987> done sudo -i next?
<bobweaver> umount /mnt
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> cd /mnt
<bobweaver> tell us when you are there :>)
<Fao1987> i'm there
<bobweaver> ls
<bobweaver> and paste.ubuntu.com
<Fao1987> http://imagebin.org/182172
<bobweaver> Thanks !
<bobweaver> Sweet there is like nothing there
<Fao1987> yup
<bobweaver> this is the drive that you would like to shrink ?
<Fao1987> I told you that when I removed hackintosh, I re partitioned whole drive
<Fao1987> and yes this drive is the one
<bobweaver> Great I just want to make sure. Don;t want to give out bad info :>)
<bobweaver> Don't *
<Fao1987> ya right right :)
<bobweaver> ok Now you can shrink this partition down using Gparted
<bobweaver> but you might want to back up first
<Fao1987> ok
<Fao1987> but thats the problem
<bobweaver> Yes that is what you keep saying
<Fao1987> I uploaded this image before http://imagebin.org/182168
<Fao1987> gparted is not showing these partitions I currently have
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  do you know how to use gparted ?
<Fao1987> yes
<Fao1987> of course
<bobweaver> gparted dont lie :>)
<bobweaver> so you can select and move bar to make smaller
<Fao1987> ok ok. Now what am I supposed to do. Gparted is showing one drive as 139 gig and 325 gig
<linuxnoob> how do i get the "other" secition to show up when i  finger a user ?
<Fao1987> which one is D? The 200 gig partition?
<bobweaver> well which one on windoz is it ?
<bobweaver> windoz is C ?
<Fao1987> no idea
<bobweaver> the hackintosh was on D ?
<Fao1987> yes windows is C. But Gparted is not showing C
<Fao1987> When I installed Hackintosh it was on C
<bobweaver> well we just mounted each partitions and looked to see what was in them
<Fao1987> now C holds windows
<holstein> Fao1987: in the upper right, you can select other drives
<bobweaver> so in linux there is no c or d drive
<holstein> not that you need to
<holstein> yeah, C and D labels are for windows only
 * holstein high-fives bobweaver 
<holstein> i like the way you do buisness man!
 * bobweaver loves high 5's
<Fao1987> I know that.
<Fao1987> I know the difference between windows and linux
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  cool
<holstein> Fao1987: thats not a list of drives there
<holstein> in gparted
<holstein> thats the partitions on one drive
<Fao1987> yes I know
<holstein> i think that might be the confusion?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Fao1987: whats the deal?
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  so
<Fao1987> Please wait
<bobweaver> do you rember when we mounted each one ?
<holstein> Fao1987: no hurry :)
<holstein> you dont want to mess this up
<holstein> you can save a lot of time right now
<Fao1987> hear me out. My current partitions are 100mb, 65gb, 200gb, 200gb
<Fao1987> ok?
<holstein> sure
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  Do you remember when we did fdisk -l   ?
<Fao1987> now look at what g parted is saying
<holstein> but, maybe you have tried a resize
<holstein> or you had a failed rezise
<holstein> you said you tried to resize in windows?
<holstein> ive never seen that process
<holstein> maybe that failed
<bobweaver> holstein, _1
<Fao1987> it is sayin that I have 200mb, 139gb, 128mb, 325gb
<bobweaver> sorry +1
<holstein> Fao1987: right
<holstein> and thats what i would tend to expect that you have
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  fdisk -l    dont lie never does
<bobweaver> will even tell if something is funny
<holstein> yeah, i have seen gparted spit out funny things
<holstein> but not fdisk
<Fao1987> ok
<holstein> it'll say something is odd, and report the size
<Fao1987> now when I try to install linux, it shows me what g parted is showing, and doesn't show what fdisk is showing. got it?
<holstein> not really
<Fao1987> how can I install linux and where?
<holstein> are those not the same?
<Fao1987> no no no
<Fao1987> they are not
<holstein> you guys just mounted, were those not in agreement?
<Fao1987> thats why i'm here
<holstein> hmmm
<Fao1987> what is wrong with my partition tables
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  windoz = sda1
<Fao1987> in one os it is showing something and in the other its totally differenet
<Fao1987> diffrerent
<bobweaver> sda2 has this stuff on it  http://imagebin.org/182172
<bobweaver> woops that is not right
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> sda 2 = windoz
<bobweaver> sda3 =- http://imagebin.org/182172
<bobweaver> grab sda3 and shrink it down
<bobweaver> with gparted
<Fao1987> guys in both images of fdisk and gparted check out the size of sda1, 2, 3 and 4
<Fao1987> maybe then you'll understand
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  sda 1 is boot partion right now
<Fao1987> http://imagebin.org/182166
<Fao1987> http://imagebin.org/182168
<holstein> yeah, i would shrink sda3
<Fao1987> open both images please
<bobweaver> sure
<Fao1987> and check the size of partitions and compare
 * bobweaver is now looking 
<holstein> yeah, but if you had a failed attempt in windows
<holstein> or if something is half way broken
<holstein> i dont know what has happened
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  sda1 in gparted is that little green one :>) \
<Fao1987> yes
<bobweaver> all the way to the left
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> thats expected then
<Fao1987> it is the green one all the way to the left
<linuxnoob> how do i view the "other" section of a users information when I user "finger <username> " ?
<bobweaver> that is sda 1 Fao1987
<holstein> linuxnoob: what information are you looking for?
<Fao1987> it is supposed to be 100 mb, but g parted says it is 200 mb
<Fao1987> now check sda2
<holstein> other doesnt mean anything to me, pardon my ignorance linuxnoob
<Fao1987> it is supposed to be 65Gb but gparted says it 139GB
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  sda2 has windoz on it :>)
<Fao1987> then check sda3 it is supposed to be 200GB but gparted is saying it is 128mb
<holstein> i would tend to believe gparted
<bobweaver> no it says that sda 3 is 200971458 gig
<linuxnoob> when i created the user   using "adduser" you can add "full name" , "room number", "work phone", "home phone"  and "other"      when i finger the user    it does not show the info i put in for "other
<holstein> im not saying you are lying, im just saying, some odd things are happening on that drive
<bobweaver> not gig lol BIG*
<Fao1987> finally sda4 is supposed to be 200 GB as well but noooooooo, gparted says it is 325 gig
<bobweaver> sda4 is 200 gig
<Fao1987> yes this is indeed very odd and thats why i'm unable to install linux
<holstein> Fao1987: i would resize
<holstein> and install
<bobweaver> holstein,  me too
<Fao1987> I did resize and created free space, you wanna guess what happened?
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  lets see what is in sda4
<bobweaver> open terminal
<bobweaver> umount /mnt
<Fao1987> its just games
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  we have gone into each drive and seen what is in there
<bobweaver> we mounted them do you remem,ber ?
<Fao1987> I resized and created free space. But when ubuntu installation came up, it showed 200mb, 139gb, 128mb, 325gb and no free space
<bobweaver> that is ok
<bobweaver> do the install next to other os options
<Fao1987> when I boot back to windows, it says 65gb, 150gb, 50gb free space and 200gb
 * bobweaver knows nothing about windoz 
<Fao1987> knowledge of windows is not the point. One partition table is gpt and one is mbr
<holstein> why though?
<holstein> why gpt?
<Fao1987> what I don't get how they happen to be existing at the same time?
<holstein> hackintosh?
<Fao1987> yes when i installed hackintosh it was gpt
<holstein> if those were my drives, and i had the data backed up, i would wipe
<holstein> and rebuild from scratch
<holstein> BUT, before that
<holstein> i would just try and resize that partition
<holstein> or change the partition table type
<Fao1987> resizing didn't work
<Fao1987> how would I change partition table type?
<holstein> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc737510(WS.10).aspx
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  df -h
<holstein> thats just the first think that came up for me  ^^
<bobweaver> and also
<bobweaver> free -m
<Fao1987> I don't have another pc.
<Fao1987> so in other words I should backup
<Fao1987> wipe entire drive and start over
<Fao1987> ??
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  so could we please see the command
<bobweaver> thanks
<Fao1987> which one bobweaver?
<bobweaver> both
<bobweaver> df -h
<bobweaver> free -m
<bobweaver> thanks
<Fao1987> http://imagebin.org/182182
<Fao1987> here you go
<holstein> Fao1987: im saying, you should be prepared for that just incase
<holstein> messing with partition tables and resizing is *not* trivial
<holstein> and i wish you had really wiped that drive in the middle
<holstein> but, you can probably sort it out
<Fao1987> holstein i'm thinking wipe
<bobweaver> Awesome and one more time you want to shrink sda3 right
<Fao1987> how can I ensure this doesn't happen again
<Fao1987> ?
<Fao1987> yes sda3
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> listen real close
<Fao1987> i'm all ears
<bobweaver> open terminal
<Fao1987> open
<bobweaver> umount /mnt
<holstein> before the wipe, just try to shrink it
<holstein> try changing the partion table
<holstein> and do what bobweaver is suggeting now first as well
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  you might need sudo -i
<bobweaver> 1st
<Fao1987> i did sudo -i after that?
<Fao1987> ok holstein
<bobweaver> umount /mnt
<Fao1987> done
<bobweaver> fsck -n /dev/sda3
<bobweaver> error ?
<bobweaver> please show us out put
<Fao1987> yes
<Fao1987> error 2
<bobweaver> ok
<Fao1987> fsck from util-linux 2.19.1
<Fao1987> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found
<Fao1987> fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda3
<bobweaver>  ntfs      arghhh
<Fao1987> got this
<bobweaver> fdisk -s /dev/sda3
<Fao1987> its windows :)
 * bobweaver dosent want to talk about doz 
<bobweaver> fdisk -s /dev/sda3
<bobweaver> any errors ?
<Fao1987> got this
<Fao1987> 209714558
<bobweaver> good
<bobweaver> fsck -n /dev/sda3
<Fao1987> it got the same error as before
<Fao1987> so holstein you saying I should delete all partitions and convert gpt to mbr?
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  I m googleing
<Fao1987> ok
<holstein> Fao1987: i would try converting, and resizing before wiping
<CrOnOs2000> Fao1987, if your ntfs is having problems sometimes is faster to run the standar windows tool to check it, usb windows portable is not hard to find on the web
<holstein> cant hurt
<CrOnOs2000> im not shure thats your problem im just get in a few minutes
<Fao1987> ok holstein but the microsoft page you referred says that i'll have to delete the volumes before converting.
<Fao1987> cronos2000 i'll check it but i'm not sure something is wrong with the file system
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  there is a master boot record that comes with ntfs
<Fao1987> if something is wrong, its the partition table
<bobweaver> you do not want to delete that
<Fao1987> ok
<holstein> Fao1987: maybe
<bobweaver> Fao1987,  do you know what teamviewer is ?
<holstein> thast literally the first thing that came up in google
<holstein> its more of a suggestion :)
<holstein> mabye theres a non destructive tool
<holstein> i havent had to do it though
<Fao1987> teamviewer is a desktop sharing software or something??
<bobweaver> yes allows other to access your computer
<Fao1987> i'm hoping for non destructive too but.......
<Fao1987> isn't it supposed to be on win?
<bobweaver> if you like I could remote in and fix ?
<Fao1987> without backup, nope
<bobweaver> ok then
<Fao1987> I asked a friend of mine.
<bobweaver> this is what needs to happen 1st you have to shrink down sda3
<Fao1987> he says my best option is to use the clean all command in dos diskpart utility
<bobweaver> you might have to mount it
<Fao1987> ok
<bobweaver> so
<bobweaver> sudo -i
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> cd /mnt
<bobweaver> then try
<bobweaver> chroot /mnt
<Fao1987> should I do chroot now?
<bobweaver> did you do the other commands first
<Fao1987> yes
<bobweaver> then Yes
<bobweaver> error  ?
<bobweaver> or are you now on your D drive ?
<Fao1987> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<bobweaver> apt-get install chroot
<bobweaver> apt-get -y install chroot
<bobweaver> is it installing ?
<Fao1987> no. unable to locate package
<Fao1987> guys i'm gonna have to logout now
<bobweaver>  cat /etc/lsb-release
<bobweaver> ok cya back up back up back up
<Fao1987> thanks and after that?
<bobweaver> wipe sda3 make to ext3 and install
<bobweaver> to sda3
<bobweaver> after back up
<Fao1987> ok thanks bobweaver
<Fao1987> got it
<bobweaver> holstein,  you where right the whole time :>)
<bobweaver> wipe and re-install
<bobweaver> or install
<bobweaver> I should say
<Fao1987> bobweaver what would be the best way to wipe?
<Fao1987> everything?
<philipballew> bobweaver, is the man
 * philipballew high fives bobweaver 
<bobweaver> just instal over it all like holstein  said
 * bobweaver hi 5s back 
<holstein> i would load up a live CD with gparted and nuke it Fao1987
<Fao1987> thanks
<holstein> it'll feel great :)
<Fao1987> ya definitely
<Fao1987> its been a headache :)
<bobweaver> like I said I know nothing about doz and a little about *nix
<holstein> friends dont let friends hackintosh :/
<bobweaver> headache this is fun for me :>)
<Fao1987> thanks again. logging out. bye
<bobweaver> lol holstein
<bobweaver> so I was wondering how to become more active in the ubuntu community
<philipballew> bobweaver, I can help
<philipballew> What exactly did you have in mind?
<bobweaver> some thing to help others thta I can put on my resume
<holstein> bobweaver: ubuntustudio is always looking for helper
<holstein> coding help
<bobweaver> holstein,  you are part of that project ?
<holstein> we'll *all* write you glowing revues anywhere :)
<holstein> bobweaver: yup
<bobweaver> cool
<holstein> if you are interested... #ubuntustudio-devel
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> ALSO, on an easier note, the #ubuntu-news team
<urlin2u> holstein, hey things going good?
<holstein> urlin2u: :)
<holstein> not bad and you?
<urlin2u> holstein, yeah just chillin.:D
<holstein> good to see you
<urlin2u> holstein, same here, Peter Erskine is playing locally tomorrow, I don't have the cash, oh well.
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> meet em' backstage... they'll let you in :)
<urlin2u> holstein, thats a good idea it is at a club I have never been to. http://www.jimmymaks.com/calendar.html I guess it is friday night not tomorrow
<Chacious> s identify VeRoNiCa
<Chacious> so how does everyone like ubuntu 11.1
 * nlsthzn likes it
<Chacious> i do as well
<Chacious> i used to dual boot linux and windows but now i got a new laptop i set my old laptop to be my linux box
<raubvogel> why do you need to have /boot rw for grub2 to work correctly?
<bobweaver> any one around  ?
<bobweaver> I am trying to make heads or tails of this http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/
<bobweaver> Curacao 3Curacao 4Curacao 6Curacao 7Curacao 8Grand Sierra F     <--- I take it these are rooms ?
<nlsthzn_> bobweaver: AFAIK your right... and there is an audio stream per room as well as an IRC channel for each room too...
<bobweaver> Sweet that is what I wanted to hear !!
<bobweaver> that tables is cnfusing ..
<bobweaver> confusing *
<bobweaver> the time charts
<bobweaver> I dont understand them
<nlsthzn_> Yes... they aren't that great :) (But you will figure it out :D)
<bobweaver> ok I figured it out :>)
<bobweaver> now too look for streams
<bobweaver> nlsthzn,  any clue ?
<duanedesign> bobweaver: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/status.xsl
<duanedesign> audio feeds from UDS^
<bobweaver> duanedesign, !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweet  !!!!!!!
<bobweaver> I swear my questions are always anwsered fast ans good at  ubuntu beginners team
<duanedesign> :)
<nlsthzn_> bobweaver: cool, glad you got the links...
<bobweaver> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/      <--live ??
<duanedesign> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<duanedesign> ;)
<bobweaver> lol
<duanedesign> we thought of the same thing
<bobweaver> I am also installinf miro right now
<duanedesign> bobweaver: i am in the bottom left
<bobweaver> yawn
<bobweaver> duanedesign,  LUCKY !!
<nlsthzn_> cool... UDS seems awesome
<bobweaver> My video game
<eyadof> hi everyone , i want to ask if there is a way to get remot access to ubuntu terminal ?
<bobweaver> bankski pictures
<bobweaver> eyadof,  sure there is
<eyadof> i know that
<eyadof> but the problem
<eyadof> the server is get stack
<eyadof> and i want to make a restart to it
<eyadof> so
<bobweaver> wake on lan ?
<bobweaver> or ssh
<eyadof> mm
<bobweaver> ssh  <username>@<ipdress >
<eyadof> can i do reboot
<eyadof> from it
<bobweaver> sure
<eyadof> good
<eyadof> iwill try it
<bobweaver> at that popint it is a sudo reboot away
<eyadof> thanks alot
<bobweaver> np
<bobweaver> you might have to install openssh
 * nlsthzn_ just set up his first ever "server" and everything on it I am doing via ssh thanks to bodhi_zazen :)
<bobweaver> that is because bodhi_zazen  ROCKS !!
<bobweaver> wow this is a good question
<bobweaver> about the wireless
<bobweaver> http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<nlsthzn_> bobweaver: you should join in on the discussion via IRC (I think you can)
<bobweaver> I am the only one on the channel
<bobweaver> :>)
<bobweaver> uds ?
<nlsthzn_> no, each room has a channel... duanedesign ?! Channel per session right?
<duanedesign> nlsthzn_: awesome
<duanedesign> nlsthzn_: yes
<bobweaver> cool
<nlsthzn_> bobweaver: I think they are the same as the room names... not sure :/
<duanedesign> nlsthzn_: i was saying 'awesome' in regards to your VPS
<nlsthzn_> duanedesign: slowly I learn :)
<duanedesign> nlsthzn_: bodhi set me up a VPS a couple years ago and I have learned a lot on it
<nlsthzn_> duanedesign: he offered me too... but I have been cutting my teeth on my own server via VBox... soon I will be ready (I hope)
<bobweaver> lol no one is on that channel maybe I am typing wrong     #grandserriad
<bobweaver> nlsthzn,  web server ssh mail ?
<nlsthzn_> just wordpress at the moment (but I am using ssh for setting up everything)
<bobweaver> cool
<nlsthzn_> I finally got wordpress installed and working this morning :)
<bobweaver> I have a webserver that has ipconfig  on it
<bobweaver> is that what you use ?
<bobweaver> gnupannel ?
<bobweaver> zpannel ?
<nlsthzn_> bobweaver: not as far as I know...
 * nlsthzn_ is a noob
<nlsthzn_> not knowing much about anything
<bobweaver> nlsthzn,  so am I
<bobweaver> I just set up my firewall box (ip-cop w/snort and open vas )
 * bobweaver likes ipcop alot
<nlsthzn_> I installed ubuntu server with only openssh... then installed apache and php and mysql things needed for wordpress and now lastly wordpress... that is it at the moment...
<bobweaver> cool   this is one of your own boxs ?
<bobweaver> or like host gator >?
<nlsthzn_> I am hosting it in VBox on my laptop which I also use as the client... so I am SSH'ing from the laptop into the laptop :p
<bobweaver> cO_o|
<bobweaver> That is so co_Ol   I REALLY like the idea of a ubuntu-beginners classroom
<nlsthzn_> Nice way to learn... I have access to the server directly, I save snapshots of it in stable conditions and if I mess up I just revert...
<bodhi_zazen> nlsthzn_: I thought your wordpress install was going well
<nlsthzn_> it is...
<bobweaver> nlsthzn,  yes that is a nice thing about VBOX
<nlsthzn_> still up and running... first blog is working :)
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen,  as far as the classroom could we use lerind ?
<bodhi_zazen> what bobweaver ?
<bobweaver> I read that ubuntu beginners might start a classroom is this wrong ?
<nlsthzn_> blog isn't online yet but working on my lan :)
<bodhi_zazen> The problem is those snapshots will take up a lot of space, and they grow in size over time
<bodhi_zazen> we are planning / wanting to contribute to classroom
<nlsthzn_> bodhi_zazen: this just for my learning... one day I will not need training wheels :p
<bodhi_zazen> I understand nlsthzn_ , server side ...
<bodhi_zazen> 1. Always back up system config files before you edit them.
<bodhi_zazen> I personally shadow them in /root/etc
<bodhi_zazen> I always keep the original and a working version in /root
<bodhi_zazen> When you edit a config file, always add comments on what you edited and why
<bodhi_zazen> Then if you break something you can easily revert
<nlsthzn_> bodhi_zazen: makes sense... (the back-ups and comments... the bit about shadowing I have no idea)
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen,  is this something that cde might help with ?>
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen,  I also have questions about live-deb if you have a second
<bobweaver> hey you move the camara to a different room !!  :>)
<bobweaver> lb config      <-- this makes  config and auto dir       is this a clone of my system >?     if it is not I would like to know how to do that.   by changing    it to       lb config   -p lxde -mode ubuntu     ?????
<Lorizean> hey, can somebody help me with my external hard drive? I'm connecting it via firewire but it doesn't get recognized :(
<bobweaver> or do I make it lb config   options    then mv into the auto/config    and start to add packages there ?
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  sure
<Lorizean> cool - any diagnostics you want me to run or something?
<bobweaver> unplug it and plug back in then open terminal and do a dmesg | tail
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Lorizean
<ubot2> Lorizean: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lorizean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727515/
<bobweaver> Please could we also see a :    lsusb
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  Sweet
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  also a             df -h
<Lorizean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727516/
<Lorizean> ^ lsusb
<bobweaver> and one more        sudo  fdisk -l
<Lorizean> and the df -h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727517/
<Lorizean> fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727518/
<bobweaver> Sweet Lorizean  you rock  lets take care of this
<Lorizean> yay :)
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  I take it that this is the one ?     /dev/sdc1             1.4T  1.3T   75G  95% /media/Rin I-M
<bobweaver> 1.5 tb big  ?
<Lorizean> ah, no, thats a usb drive i already got connected
<bobweaver> ahh
<Lorizean> it should be "Asuka"
<Lorizean> like 300gigs big
<Lorizean> Tessa N-Z also works, USB too
<bobweaver> [ 2492.796405] firewire_core: skipped bus generations, destroying all nodes      <-- from dmesg | tail /me dont like that
<bobweaver> lets try this
<Lorizean> hm, doesn't sound good - any ideas how to fix it?
<bobweaver> cd /dev
<Lorizean> i'm there
<bobweaver> ls | awk '/fw1/'
<bobweaver> or
<bobweaver> ls | grep fw1
<bobweaver> is it there
<bobweaver> ?>
<Lorizean> first gives me fw0 and fw1
<bobweaver> COOL
<bobweaver> sudo mount /dev/fw1 /mnt
<bobweaver> cd /mnt
<bobweaver> ls -al
<Lorizean> mount: /dev/fw1 is not a block device
<Lorizean> derp
<bobweaver> ohh
<bobweaver> hmm
<Lorizean> hm
<Lorizean> whats the fw0 one, can i mount that?
<bobweaver> well
<bobweaver> lets look at this
<bobweaver> in dmesg | tail      <-- this tells us   what the kernel sees      tail is just the tail end   of it    we could use "head" which will only show uss the start but we want the end of it or TAIL
<bobweaver> if we look at this we can see that the kernel is calling   fw1 or   firewire #1
<Lorizean> yeah
 * bobweaver goes to get coffee 
<bobweaver> ok back
<Lorizean> wb
<bobweaver> now it is not leting us mount it
<bobweaver> so lets look at that
<bobweaver> maybe there is some crazy firmware
<Lorizean> possibly :)
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  how big is the harddrive that is in there ?
<Lorizean> ~300GB
<bobweaver> and you do not see the device under lsusb ?
 * bobweaver is not that good with fireware 
 * bobweaver is not that good with firewie 
<bobweaver> arghhh or spelling
<Lorizean> :D
<Lorizean> hm, no, its not there
<bioterror> hope you will be better with thunderbolt then ;)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> what is model and name ? of harddrive   masscool >?
<Lorizean> maxtor... something
<Lorizean> maxtor OneTouch
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  could you do a google search for it and maybe look under shoping
<bobweaver> NM
<bobweaver> good job !
<Lorizean> i'm not sure if its the only onetouch, i'll try and find out exactly
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  open gparted please
<bioterror> Lorizean, what kind of filesytem is on that firewire drive?
<Lorizean> NTFS
<bobweaver> bioterror,  Good question
<Lorizean> gotta install gparted first
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  do you see it in gparted ?
<bobweaver> oh cool install
<Lorizean> nope, not there
<bobweaver> :>(
<bobweaver> sudo mkdir /mnt/external
<Lorizean> done
<bobweaver> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/fw1 /mnt/external -o force
<bobweaver> did it mount ?
<Lorizean> Error reading bootsector: Illegal seek
<Lorizean> Failed to sync device /dev/fw1: Invalid argument
<Lorizean> Failed to mount '/dev/fw1': Illegal seek
<bobweaver> arghhh
<bobweaver> is there a power thing like usb or pl;ug in ?
<bobweaver> plug *
<Lorizean> hm? what do you mean?
<bobweaver> some times they have power things
<Lorizean> on the hard drive or on the pc?
<bobweaver> but if 5the only thing that you can plug into the ex-HD  is the firewire?
<Lorizean> well, either way, i don't think so - it was working just like that when booting in windows
<Lorizean> ah, sry, no, it has usb too
<Lorizean> and a power plug
<bobweaver> can we try with a usb plz
<bobweaver> also could we see    dmesg | tail -f /var/log/messages
<Lorizean> sure, gotta make room first - only reason i'm trying to get it running with firewire is lack of usb ports :)
<bobweaver> ahh I see
 * bobweaver  More Coffee !!
<bobweaver> lets also remove that dir that we mad
<bobweaver> made *
<Lorizean> the external dir
<Lorizean> ?
<Lorizean> kk
<Lorizean> it works with usb btw
<Lorizean> tail: cannot open `/var/log/messages' for reading: No such file or directory
<bobweaver> sudo rm -r /mnt/external
<Lorizean> for the dmesg | tail -f /var/log/messages
<Lorizean> ah, yeah, done that
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> and usb works you say ?
<Lorizean> yep
<bobweaver> firmware
<bobweaver> I bet
<Lorizean> for the fw port?
<bobweaver>  lsb_release -a && uname -a
<Lorizean> No LSB modules are available.
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  there should be alot more
<Lorizean> ah, my ubuntu version and stuff
<Lorizean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727538/
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727537/
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> do you have medibuntu installed ?
<Lorizean> nope
<bobweaver> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Lorizean> i think it did it
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu
<bobweaver> then
<Lorizean> yep, it's taking a while
<Lorizean> ah, done
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lorizean> gonna take a while, dling 94MB
<bobweaver> yes that is alot of firmware and stuff ..
<Lorizean> :)
 * bobweaver loves him some coffee 
<bobweaver> zing zing
<bobweaver> Hi gigastress
<Lorizean> thats it, getting some coffee myself :D
<bobweaver> and welcome to ubuntu-beginners
<gigastress> hi bob
<bobweaver> hi gigastress  thanks for chating on this channel !
<gigastress> why here?
<Lorizean> bobweaver, done, got all of it
<bobweaver> the last I remeber we where trying to get the lvm2 and cryptsetup going right
<Lorizean> should i try firewire again?
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  please reboot and try firewire
<Lorizean> ok, brb
<bobweaver> gigastress,  there could be others here on this channel that could seee something that I am not that is why I asked you to join this channel and not go private
<bobweaver> gigastress,  you have the live cd loaded ?
<gigastress> yah that worked
<gigastress> i did and mounted the lvm
<bobweaver> sweet
<gigastress> now i think ftsab and the grub and other files should be edited so i can mount from it
<bobweaver> yes
<gigastress> the mointing promting screen shos a uuid that is not in fstab
<gigastress> so wondered where to edit sth.
<gigastress> i remevber that 5 files or so should be changed
<Lorizean> hey, still not working :(
<bobweaver> gigastress,  I am look9ing for a good cheat sheet
<gigastress> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868681&page=4
<gigastress> this is the one u gave me last time to mount the hd
<bobweaver> Hey that one is great
<bobweaver> and you used this one gigastress  ?
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  I am sorry to hear that
<gigastress> i worked out well, bob
<bobweaver> gigastress,  what are you trying to do noe ?
<bobweaver> now *
<gigastress> i think ftsab and the grub and other files should be edited so i can mount from it
<Lorizean> hm, any other ideas? maybe i'll just have to use USB and swap hard-drives around
<gigastress> i remevber that about 5 files or so should be changed
<gigastress> but cant find it anymore
<gigastress> maybe there is a way to get that system boot again
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> you are mounted right
<gigastress> the release notes siad that
<bobweaver> lets cd /mnt && ls
<bobweaver> !pastebin | gigastress
<ubot2> gigastress: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gigastress> ill post it there
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  google firewaire fimware for that model plz
<Lorizean> on it
<gigastress> LVM filesystems should be listed in /etc/fstab by name  In general, filesystems are listed in /etc/fstab by UUID rather than by device name, to ensure that the filesystem can always be found reliably. If you are mounting a filesystem located on LVM, however, it is recommended that you list them in /etc/fstab by device name, not by UUID, because UUIDs are not unique if LVM snapshots are used, which can result in wrong file
<gigastress> thats what the 10.4 release notes say.
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  lspci -nn    <-- sees it ?
<gigastress> i should have done this before the upgrade, i think not afterwards
<bobweaver> hindsite is 20 20
<Lorizean> 0c:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b Link Layer Controller [104c:8025] (rev 02)
<Lorizean> i think thats it?
<bobweaver> gigastress,  I see why it wants names and not uuid
<gigastress> yah, they must have changed something
<bobweaver> gigastress,  are you on live cd  ?
<gigastress> at startup, the screen is prompting me for for a uuid
<gigastress> yes
<bobweaver> and you have the sdawhatever mounted in mnt ?
<bobweaver> please cd /mnt
<gigastress> let me see
 * bobweaver is all jacked up on coffee 
<bobweaver> :>)
<gigastress> did that
<bobweaver> cool
<Chacious> how is everyone doing in #ubuntu-beginners
<philipballew> amazing
<bobweaver> may I see  please      :            ls-al /mnt
<bobweaver> like tony the tiger Chacious
<bobweaver> IMMMM Great !
<Chacious> good to hear :)
<Chacious> im doing good
<gigastress> No command 'ls-al' found, did you mean:  Command 'lshal' from package 'hal' (main) ls-al: command not found
<Chacious> my friend will be here in a few minutes and i just got done preppnig some steak fajita ingrediants
<bobweaver> ls<space>-al
<bobweaver> Chacious,  Yum I mean apt
<gigastress> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ ls -al total 0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   3 2010-04-23 10:11 . drwxr-xr-x 34 root root 340 2011-11-03 18:26 ..
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  when you get a chance please pastebin lspci -nn ]
<bobweaver> gigastress,  sudo fdisk -l
<bobweaver> !pastebin | gigastress
<ubot2> gigastress: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> gigastress,  thansk
<bobweaver> thanks *
<Lorizean> ah, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/727567/
 * nlsthzn_ is @ work so is missing out on how amazing bobweaver is being at the moment...
<bobweaver> thanks Lorizean  && nlsthzn
 * bobweaver high fives nlsthzn 
<gigastress> bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/727569/
<bobweaver> gigastress,  thanbsk \
<bobweaver> gigastress,  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> gigastress,  cd / mnt
<bobweaver> then
<bobweaver> gigastress,  ls -al
<bobweaver> and paste please :>)
<gigastress> total 0 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   3 2010-04-23 10:11 . drwxr-xr-x 34 root root 340 2011-11-03 18:26 ..
<bobweaver> dang it
<bobweaver> umm .. what is sda with lvm ?
<gigastress> sda2
<gigastress> sda1 is boot ithink
<bobweaver> and you just mounted it
<gigastress> exactly
<gigastress> with the cheatsheet
<gigastress> sda2 should include swap as well
<bobweaver> yes I was just looking @ that
<gigastress> i can open fstab and everything
<bobweaver> really
<gigastress> yupp
<bobweaver> cat /ect/fstab      <-- paste plz
<gigastress> "just" need to edit the files right to munt from it in future
<bobweaver> gigastress,  AWESOME
<gigastress> bobweaver, are u ironic?
<gigastress> aufs / aufs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<gigastress> but i think thats the fstab of the live cd?
<bobweaver> yes it looks that way
<bobweaver> chroot into the sda2
<gigastress> im gonna paste the other fstab?
<bobweaver> cool
<gigastress> bobweaver, startup showing a uuid not listed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/727577/
<Lorizean> got a quick in-between question, where is my sound device in ubuntu? I need to set it in Teamspeak
<bobweaver> this is after a chroot  ?
<gigastress> bobweaver, i dont know what that is
<bobweaver> ohh ok :>) gigastress
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 03)
<bobweaver> that is your audio
<bobweaver> now check to see where it is mounted with    dmegs | grep mic
<Lorizean> thanks
<bobweaver> gigastress,  chroot is used to trick the haeddrive into thinking that it is the one that is beeing used
<gigastress> ok
<gigastress> dmegs doesnt work
<bobweaver> gigastress,  say I did    mount /dev/sda1  /mnt      I would then    cd /mnt   then  chroot /mnt
<gigastress> ok wait
<bobweaver> gigastress,  cd /media/root
<bobweaver> ls -al
<gigastress> ok
<gigastress> paste?
<bobweaver> please
<Lorizean> bob, i'm not finding my audio device with dmesg | grep mic :(
<Lorizean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727587/
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  you can also use lspci -nnk | grep 8086
<gigastress> bobweaver, http://paste.ubuntu.com/727588/
<bobweaver> that will show driuver I hope
<bobweaver> gigastress, \0/
<bobweaver> chroot /media/root
<bobweaver> gigastress,  errors at all ?
<gigastress> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/root$ chroot /media/root chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/root: Operation not permitted
<bobweaver> ohh
<gigastress> bobweaver, i think i did this befere?
<bobweaver> sudo -i    1st
<Lorizean> that doesn't tell me where it's mounted, does it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/727589/
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  try this      dmesg | less                   then                                 /mic
<gigastress> bobweaver, ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/root$ sudo -i root@ubuntu:~# chroot /media/root root@ubuntu:/#
<gigastress> no errors i guess, bobweaver
<bobweaver> gigastress,  C00l     now     cd  etc/fstab
<gigastress> root@ubuntu:/# cd  etc/fstab bash: cd: etc/fstab: Not a directory
<bobweaver> oops
<gigastress> but i can find it in nautilus
<bobweaver> gigastress,  cd /etc/fstab
<bobweaver> then ls -al
<Lorizean> what exactly am i looking for? I'm only finding the "Dynamic OEM Table Load"
<gigastress> a space too much sry
<bobweaver> gigastress, np
<gigastress> root@ubuntu:/# cd /etc/fstab bash: cd: /etc/fstab: Not a directory
<gigastress> sane
<gigastress> same
<bobweaver> hum,m
<gigastress> its a file not a directory
<bobweaver> gigastress,  cd /etc/
<gigastress> ?
<bobweaver> and then cat fstab
<gigastress> ok
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> lots of numbers ?
<gigastress> yes , paste?
<gigastress> i think its the same that i posted before
<gigastress> pasted
<bobweaver> please ^^
<gigastress> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727596/
<gigastress> i lke my floppy^^
<bobweaver> lol
<gigastress> like
<bobweaver> LVM filesystems should be listed in /etc/fstab by name  In general, filesystems are listed in /etc/fstab by UUID rather than by device name, to ensure that the filesystem can always be found reliably. If you are mounting a filesystem located on LVM, however, it is recommended that you list them in /etc/fstab by device name, not by UUID, because UUIDs are not unique if LVM snapshots are used, which can result in wrong
<bobweaver> looks like you might have to edit this file :>)
<gigastress> bobweaver, somehow strange that another uuid is showing up at startup?
<gigastress> yeah thats waht i figured
<gigastress> i dont want to corrupt it...
<bobweaver> gigastress,  do you know how to use sed ?
<gigastress> nope
<gigastress> thought that used to be a party
<bobweaver> ok 1st thing frist lest make backup of file
<bobweaver> cp /ect/fstab   /tmp
<gigastress> bobweaver, do you think its strange that another uuid is showing up at startup?
<bobweaver> gigastress,  a little
<gigastress> k
<gigastress> wait
<gigastress> ok did that
<bobweaver> cool     cd  /tmp
<bobweaver> is the file there ?
<gigastress> wait
<gigastress> bobwaever, nautilus says yes
<bobweaver> good gigastress  now we are going to learn how to use sed
<gigastress> ^^
<bobweaver> sed is a stream line editor
<gigastress> i guess ilearn, you teach
<gigastress> dont fully comprehend that description
<Lorizean> sorry to be so dense, I still don't know how to find my audio device mont point :(
<bobweaver> that is ok
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  hang on a sec plz
<Lorizean> sure
<bobweaver> gigastress,  plz   open terminal and enter      nano /tmp/test.txt
<bobweaver> gigastress,  plz paste this in there     http://paste.ubuntu.com/727604/
<bobweaver> Windows is great I love Windows I can not wait till the next issue of Windows
<bobweaver> that is waht needs to be in there
<gigastress> bobweaver, shows nothing
<bobweaver> gigastress,  once you have pasted that in there press   ctrl+x   then enter then  y
<gigastress> bobweaver,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/727605/
<gigastress> root@ubuntu:/tmp# y y: command not found
<bobweaver> good gigastress  now paste this in there
<bobweaver> Windows is great I love Windows I can not wait till the next issue of Windows
<gigastress> what?
<gigastress> paste?
<bobweaver> ok gigastress  lets try this      open gedit
<gigastress> ok
<bobweaver> put this in there
<bobweaver> Windows is great I love Windows I can not wait till the next issue of Windows
<bobweaver> save it as     test.txt   under  /tmp
<gigastress> ok
<gigastress> ill do that then
<gigastress> but what do i paste there?
<bobweaver> Windows is great I love Windows I can not wait till the next issue of Windows
<bobweaver> paste that in there ^^
<gigastress> "that"?
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture
<gigastress> "Windows is great I love Windows I can not wait till the next issue of Windows"?
<bobweaver> YES
<Lorizean> ah, its not my mic that isn't working, neither mic nor sound are working at all - i need to tell teamspeak where my sound device is located but i dunno where :)
<gigastress> any reason for that message?
<bobweaver> gigastress,  you will see
<Lorizean> it defaults to /dev/dsp
<Lorizean> but that doesnt seem to work
<gigastress> hm argh
<gigastress> ok i did that
<bobweaver> ok gigastress  now in terminal   cd /tmp && cat test.txt
<gigastress> root@ubuntu:/tmp# cd /tmp && cat test.txt Windows is great I love Windows I can not wait till the next issue of Windows
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> this is how sed works
<gigastress> i thought you were repaeting yourself^^
<bobweaver> in termninal    please do this
<bobweaver> sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu/g' /tmp/test.txt
<bobweaver> then cat /tmp/test.txt
<gigastress> bobweaver, root@ubuntu:/tmp# sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu/g' /tmp/test.txt sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<bobweaver> ohh you are root
<bobweaver> exit
<bobweaver> then \
<bobweaver> sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu/g' /tmp/test.txt
<gigastress> root@ubuntu:~# sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu/g' /tmp/test.txt sed: can't read /tmp/test.txt: No such file or directory
<bobweaver> sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu/g'  test.txt
<gigastress> root@ubuntu:~# sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu/g'  test.txt sed: can't read test.txt: No such file or directory
<bobweaver> exit
<gigastress> in gedit it now says:
<gigastress> The file /tmp/test.txt changed on disk.
<gigastress> Do you want to reload the file?
<bobweaver> YES
<gigastress> reload?
<bobweaver> YES
<gigastress> quit gedit?
<bobweaver> No
<gigastress> hm
<bobweaver> what does it say now ?
<gigastress> bobweaver, now then cat /tmp/test.txt?
<bobweaver> yes !
<gigastress> Ubuntu is great I love Ubuntu I can not wait till the next issue of Ubuntu
<gigastress> wow didnt recognise
<bobweaver> now do you see how sed works
<gigastress> hm
<gigastress> i need to look at taht again
<bobweaver> sed -i 's/firstname/whatyouwant to change to/g'    <file>>
<gigastress> s and g is what i dont nuderstand, but in general ok, capsisco
<bobweaver> cool
<gigastress> i hope i dont have to learn that by heart^^^
<bobweaver> the s means switch
<bobweaver> the g means  re-wright
<bobweaver> so does the -i
<gigastress> wright?
<gigastress> write?
<bobweaver> yes
<escott> gigastress, s=substitute g=globally (not just the first time)
<bobweaver> sorry about spelling
<gigastress> no g in taht
<bobweaver> thanks escott
<gigastress> ok ok
<gigastress> ^^
<gigastress> thanks , escott
<bobweaver> so if you want to change /etc/fstab    you could use sed or you could use a text editor
<bobweaver> I just thpought that this is a great chance to teach you sed
<gigastress> hm k
<gigastress> i prefer doing it in gedit i guess
<bobweaver> but now you have a back up file in tmp to play with
<gigastress> with search & replace
<gigastress> ok
<gigastress> i got i somewhere else as well
<bobweaver> cool
<gigastress> is fstab really the only thing to edit?
<bobweaver> looks like it
<bobweaver> I could be wrong
<gigastress> hm
 * bobweaver is not that good with lvm 
<gigastress> so what do you think i need to replace?
<bobweaver> maybe someone else can jump in
<bobweaver> LVM filesystems should be listed in /etc/fstab by name  In general, filesystems are listed in /etc/fstab by UUID rather than by device name, to ensure that the filesystem can always be found reliably. If you are mounting a filesystem located on LVM, however, it is recommended that you list them in /etc/fstab by device name, not by UUID, because UUIDs are not unique if LVM snapshots are used, which can result in wrong
<gigastress> anyone good with lvm?
<gigastress> yah
<gigastress> so delete a uuid and replace with "dev/sda2" ?
<bobweaver> Not sure
<bobweaver> googleing
<gigastress> if that is the case which one then
 * bobweaver dont want to give out bad info but that is the way that it looks 
<gigastress> im pretty sure about that
<gigastress> still, another uuid showing up at startup, rember?
<gigastress> remember
<bobweaver> that is right
<bobweaver> sda1 right ?
<bobweaver> boot partition
<gigastress> sda1 is boot
<gigastress> i remember...
<gigastress> sda2 should be the filesystem , home, and swap newbnewb
<bobweaver> looks like you are going to have to make some lines for sda2 in /ec t/fstab
<gigastress> hm
<bobweaver> but I am not sure what the lines should say ..
<bobweaver> Anyone ????
<gigastress> the page with fstab and other grub files i saw was sth. like the lvm config manual
<gigastress> the page with fstab and other  files ,grub i gueess, that i saw was sth. like the lvm config manual
<gigastress> or install howto
<bobweaver> http://linuxconfig.org/Linux_lvm_-_Logical_Volume_Manager      look at #7
<gigastress> hm
<gigastress> no sda2 there as well
<bobweaver> gigastress,  I think that is because they cjhangedit to  mynew_vg
<bobweaver> please read all the steps
<bobweaver> my badd for telling you to go to step 7    sorry
<gigastress> k
<gigastress> hope ill comprehend any of that
<bobweaver> If it was me I would back that stuff up and re-instyall
<bobweaver> 8.10 is way old
<gigastress> that was what i was thinking
<gigastress> well i made it with the upgrade to 9.10
<bobweaver> sweet
<gigastress> 10.4 upgrade messed up lvm boot
<bobweaver> like I said before I would install lubuntu 11/10 on ther
<bobweaver> 11.10  there *
<gigastress> i was thinking about changing fstab but couldnt find any howt
<gigastress> any howto before the 10.4 upgarde
<gigastress> hoping it would work anyway and then i would aupgrade to 11.10
<gigastress> yaeh
 * bobweaver says alittle above his head 
<bobweaver> one day ...
<gigastress> do you know any external hard drives WORKING on linux?
<gigastress> son i can back up some files of the lvm
<gigastress> bought one today but only semi-worked
<gigastress> so i gave that shit back^^
<bobweaver> sure
<gigastress> a guy in a computer store told me then taht external harddrives have usb-adapters that are made for WIndows
<bobweaver> now that you are chrooted in you could make a tar or whatever
<gigastress> just copy and the delete the harddrives, u know
<bobweaver> gigastress,  sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu'  *life :>)
<gigastress> do u want me to get a new life???
<gigastress> ^^
<bobweaver> hahah No
<gigastress> root@ubuntu:~# sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu'  *life sed: -e expression #1, char 16: unterminated `s' command
<bobweaver> do you have a extrenal harddirve ?
<gigastress> i gave it back
<gigastress> didnt buy another cause that guy said that
<bobweaver> that @#$^&
<gigastress> any experience, with like a terrabite external hd?
<bobweaver> sorry I back up on my serverss
<gigastress> what was that command for?
<bobweaver> big ex-HD
<gigastress> what was that command for?
<bobweaver> I use putty
<gigastress> putty?
<bobweaver> !putty
<ubot2> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<gigastress> to backup?
<bobweaver> to my servers
<gigastress> i dont think i gonna do sth like taht
<gigastress> what was that command for? sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu'
<gigastress> sudo sed -i 's/Windows/Ubuntu'  *life
<bobweaver> that was a joke :>)
<bobweaver> about the guy at the store
<gigastress> which i didnt understand
<gigastress> well HE said that they only sell those
<bobweaver> umm
<gigastress> and that im supposed to search forums in order to find one thatll work with my linux
<gigastress> or better 10.4 lkucid live cd
<gigastress> hope that ill be successful there
<gigastress> do you know where to search sth. like that bythe way?
 * bobweaver has no clue about sth   sorry 
<bobweaver> gigastress,  try #ubuntu   maybe someone there might know sorry
<bobweaver> I wish that I could help more but I dont want to give out bad info
<gigastress> google doesnt help me
<gigastress> neither in english nor german
<bobweaver> dang
<gigastress> yeah u name it
<gigastress> are u really american by the way?
<bobweaver> yup
<gigastress> k
<bobweaver> gigastress,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M
<gigastress> i thought you were leaking some eastern european "slang" while writing
<gigastress> ^^
<gigastress> but neverminf
<gigastress> cant  watch this cause on live cd
<bobweaver> gigastress,  please open gparted
<gigastress> did that
<bobweaver> can you shrink it down ?
<bobweaver> sda2 that is
<bobweaver> !screenshot | gigastress
<ubot2> gigastress: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<gigastress> theres an ! behind sda2
<gigastress> what button?
<bobweaver> aptake screen shot plications ->accessiories->
<bobweaver> argghhhhh
<gigastress> ^^
<gigastress> sry used to know where that button is
<bobweaver> applications => accessiories-> take screen shot
<gigastress> where does it save it?
<bobweaver> home foloder
<bobweaver> folder
<gigastress> no...
<bobweaver> import -window root ~/Desktop/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.png
<bobweaver> in terminal ^^
<gigastress> sry wait my bad
<bobweaver> then look at you desktop
<gigastress> bobwaever, sry , here http://imagebin.org/182331
<gigastress>  i dont think i can shrink, just because its almost full, 2.5 gb left
<bobweaver> dang
<bobweaver> gigastress,  what is goal ?
<gigastress> the space between the posts on soccer pitches?
<gigastress> i mean, to save like 300gb of sda2
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> you do not have any other harddrives laying around ?
<gigastress> nope
<gigastress> another internal but full
<bobweaver> dang man
<gigastress> yupp
<gigastress> linux is great!
<gigastress> is what i found out till i saw this
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> lets try this if you want
<bobweaver> add
<bobweaver> let me see sudo fdisk -l
<gigastress_> im back, bobweaver
<bobweaver> let me see sudo fdisk -l
<gigastress_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/727658/
<Lorizean> hm, i'm back, regarding my sound problem: I think i need this http://alsa.opensrc.org/OssEmulation but i cannot find the modules
<Lorizean> i try modprobe snd-pcm-oss and it tells me the module isn't there
<bobweaver> gigastress_, did you reboot ?
<gigastress_> nope?
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  reboot with OUT the live cd can you get in ?
<gigastress_> no, thats wahts the problem is
<gigastress_> pw not accepted
<gigastress_> tried us and german version of my pass
<bobweaver> Lorizean,  please run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  and nothing
<Lorizean> bobweaver, done, nothing was upgraded
<gigastress_> bobweaver, pw-prompting-screen saying "cryptsetup failed, bad password, or options"
<gigastress_> bobweaver, and nothing??
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  you are still chrooted ? \
<gigastress_> hm
<gigastress_> i have acces to sda2
<bobweaver> good
<bobweaver> sudo aptitude install cryptsetup hashalot initramfs-tools lvm2
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<bobweaver> take a lOok plz
<gigastress_> do you have an idea? bobweaver?
<bobweaver> ^^ that shows you what to add to ect/fstab
<bobweaver> Customize files
<bobweaver> Edit /etc/crypttab and enter the following line.
<bobweaver> but looks like you need to mount other things firdst
<bobweaver> 1st *
<gigastress_> hu?
<gigastress_> bobweaver, i think thats the howto of the old 8.04 aproved encryption
<bobweaver> Note by DB6EDR: At least on my netbook with Natty (11.04), i
<bobweaver> do you see that ???
<gigastress_> sry, bobweaver, exthd on #ubuntu is me, i put it in the wrong window
<bobweaver> ohh lol
<bobweaver> I was wondering about that
<gigastress_> bobweaver, i think thats the howto of the old 8.04 aproved encryption
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  try this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11275/how-to-change-dm-crypt-aes-256-lvm-password-after-install
<gigastress_> and if i edit fstab, how can boot see it, when sda2 is not mounted yet? bobweaver
<gigastress_> ok, ill see
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  I think that I am at my end with this I am really trying to help out but I dont know that there is anything else that I can doo but just point you to links
<bobweaver> I am sorry I wish that I could do more
<gigastress_> i know i know
<bobweaver> but this is all I know about it
<gigastress_> and i highly appreiacte this, bobweaver
<bobweaver> it is no trouble I really wish I could help more
<bobweaver> but it seems to me that something is crazy. you might have to bite the bullet
<bobweaver> or try and find more help
<gigastress_> its always nice to see there are people who are willing to help other, bobweaver, thats what makes the world go round
<bobweaver> or buy a new HD
<bobweaver> just a hard dive
<bobweaver> this is a laptop or a desktop
<gigastress_> an internal one then
<gigastress_> pc
<bobweaver> laptop or desktop ?
<bobweaver> what is make and model
<gigastress_> make?
<bobweaver> why I ask is I have a bunch of extra hardrives laying around
<bobweaver> lots dor desktops
<bobweaver> for *
<gigastress_> hardware: processor: AMD sempron(tm) 2300+, bobweaver
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  have you ever replaced a harddrive before ?
<gigastress_> internal one s yes.
<gigastress_> bobweaver
<bobweaver> cool there is a thing called masscool
<bobweaver> you can hook up what ever harddrive you like
<bobweaver> I use for customers that are trying to recover stuff
<bobweaver> but customers dont ussaly encryt there stuff :>)
<gigastress_> well am i a costumer?
<bobweaver> no
<gigastress_> im more of  a victim of my doing here.., bobweaver
<gigastress_> doings
<bobweaver> what is so important that is on there ?
<bobweaver> I mean what is in your home folder that is so importand
<bobweaver> and how big is your home folder
<bobweaver> have you thought about taking just the home folder and uploading it to staorage
<bobweaver> say ubuntu one
<bobweaver> they give only 5 gigs of free online
<bobweaver> but if you contact and tell them what is going on who knows
<gigastress_> nah i dont do sth like that online
<gigastress_> dont trust taht
<bobweaver> all my servers are  not that big Or I would offer
<bobweaver> they are just for me to play with
<bobweaver> you have no other computers ?
<bobweaver> maybe some one that you trust >?
<gigastress_> no ones with 100gb of free space
<bobweaver> you could use something like teamveiwer to transfrer then transfer back after
<bobweaver> home folder is bigger then 100gig ?
<bobweaver> that is huge
<bobweaver> well for the time you can just keep using live cd
<bobweaver> how about buying a usb and doing a persetiant
<bobweaver> there are alot of options out ther
<bobweaver> there *
<bobweaver> but I am sure if you keep on looking that you will find the lvm Guru out there
<bobweaver> try to email davelachapelle.
<bobweaver> try to email dave lachapelle.
<gigastress_> persetiant?
<gigastress_> hm
<gigastress_> ill write that in #ubuntu^^ LVM-Guru , the Great, I msut summon you
<bobweaver> loll :>)
<bobweaver> tou have read this http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-lvm-guide/
<gigastress_> bobweaver, sry i first thought this was a joke mixing the name with dave chappelll of chappelles show
<gigastress_> bobweaver, after looking through this i dont think theres any useful information i can us for my crux
<bobweaver> gigastress_,  what I was trying to say is there might be a email in there some where
<bobweaver> "contact me " sorta stuff
<gigastress_> uh, k, didnt look at this
<gigastress_> hm  so  am I contacting the maybe-Guru about this or just get an ext.HD working....hm
<gigastress_> bobweaver, thx for all your time and help, i think im gonna try the ext.hd solution tomorrow night
<gigastress_> have a good upcoming night, hope you'll take care of yourself
<gigastress_> have a good one, and dont mess it up with doggy dog
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-04
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: sup
<bodhizazen> 'lo stlsaint
<stlsaint> gotta go to work
<stlsaint> later
<chute> Hello to all - Is there a specific room for Unity beginner questions?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hi chute. You can ask here and If we know, we will answer. Or you can try #unity3d
<chute> Thanks :) - I suppose that compiz is an integral part of Unity. What compiz settings would reduce CPU overhead. Compiz consumes 10-15% just on a idle session. I don't need transparent windows, etc...
<chute> Also, is there a way to make Dash opaque/non-transparent?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Did you install conpiz config manager ?
<chute> ccsm (or similar), yes
<chute> was able to reduce the launcher icons to 32pixs and make it remain in place.
<IAmNotThatGuy> there is a bug regarding CPU usage Bug #803943
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 803943 in unity "compiz consuming a lot of cpu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803943
<IAmNotThatGuy> Its unassigned yet :(
<chute> my question is what settings would reduce.... OK - it is a wait for updates then :)
<chute> any chance of getting rid of the Dash transparency?
<IAmNotThatGuy> chute: you can change the background if you wish. I think that will do for your query. Kindly look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/32658/how-to-make-unity-2d-dash-background-blurry-transparent-using-qt-code
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb
<chute> Will have a look now - thanks for your time
<Frozen> 11.10 freezes immediately after login, any suggestions here? Started only after updating and restart.
<bioterror> can you: ctrl+alt+f1?
<bioterror> and log on to the tty?
<Frozen> I could, but what's the tty, and what should I do if that works?
<Frozen> sorry, first time with ubuntu today
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> maybe someone with more patiance could assist you ;)
<Frozen> what would i by trying to do on the tty?
<bioterror> you should check for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> for errors for example
<Frozen> and if there are errors?
<bioterror> also ~/.xsession-errors is intersting file
<bioterror> then we could try to solve problem
<Frozen> ok, I'll check. Thanks a lot.
<duanedesign> hello malev
<malev> hello duanedesign!
<duanedesign> brb
<nothingspecial> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<nothingspecial> oops
<nothingspecial> lol
<Snicksie> wasnt that the starwars-thing nothingspecial ? :p
<nothingspecial> yep
<Snicksie> :p
 * nothingspecial is playing a game on the forum :P
<Noding> My software centre is empty, do I have to do something to activate it?
<Noding> Hello? Is this chat empty?
<bdfhjk> hi Noding
<bdfhjk> Are You still here?
<Noding> yes
<bdfhjk> You say that your software center is empty
<bdfhjk> Can You put in console apt-get update
<Noding> I just installed ubuntu for the first time and it is empty when i open it from the launcher
<bdfhjk> OK
<bdfhjk> 1. Please put apt-get update in console and put log in pastebin.com and send me link to it
<bdfhjk> 2.
<bdfhjk> please make screenshoot and send me link to it
<bdfhjk> I will look at thi
<bdfhjk> 'this
<bdfhjk> and try to help :-)
<Noding> sorry, I'm a genuine beginner, I don't know how to do that
<Noding> where is the console I should put the apt-get into?
<bdfhjk> try search informations about console in google
<bdfhjk> and about making screenshot
<bdfhjk> if after 10 minutes You still can't do this
<bdfhjk> I try to clarify You
<Snicksie> Noding, did you found out what your problem was yet with the software centor or do you still need help? :)
<Noding> Well, I know what a console is now, and was about to see what pastebin.com was
<hobgoblin> Noding: hi there - do you have the terminal/console open? IF you do paste this command in  - all of it and hit enter, it will ask for your password - when you type it it will not be visible - this is normal
<hobgoblin> sudo apt-get update
<hobgoblin> then once that has run you can have a look in spoftware centre again
<hobgoblin> bdfhjk: why are you telling someone to run apt-get update without root rights?
<Noding> so I just plug in the command and then see if that helped?
<Noding> is there a way to have the console and desktop open together?
<hobgoblin> Noding: oh ...
<hobgoblin> did you ctrl+alt+Fsomething?
<hobgoblin> if you did then Ctrl+ALt+F7 and you should be back at the desktop and we'll start again :)
<hobgoblin> Noding: what we are trying to do with the apt-get command is to update the repositories - this is where you should get the majority of your software
<hobgoblin> Noding: are you still there?
<Noding> so, that command sent the computer endlessly listing the same error, I had to turn the comp off completely
<holstein> Noding: whats the error again?
 * holstein looking at the scrollback
<holstein> sudo apt-get update will evetually calm down
<holstein> you dont want to force shutdown very many times at that stage
<holstein> at any stage where the machine is potentially writing to the disc for sure
<Noding> it's normal for 10 mins of the same error page affter page?
<holstein> you *will* damage the disc that way
<holstein> Noding: depends on you connection
<holstein> and the error
<holstein> what was the error?
<Noding> drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* failed to schedule IB
<Noding> The desktop was also completely frozen at throughout the period
<Noding> hobgoblin was helping before
<holstein> Noding: but thats not package manager related.... whats the bigger issue?
<holstein> you got no desktop?
<holstein> whats going on?
<Noding> My software centre is empty when I open it
<hobgoblin> software centre is empty holstein - we were trying to get back to the desktop after Noding went to a console instead of a terminal
<Noding> and the screen flashes to black several times after a time and then freezes often
<Noding> I thought I was supposed to go to a console
<hobgoblin> Noding: you can do with a terminal in the desktop :)
<Noding> oh, it's like the console but opens simultaneously?
<Noding> By the way, it seems to have worked, thanks! The software centre is no longer empty
<hobgoblin> good - we'll want to have a look at yourt other issue then I guess :)
<holstein> Noding: i would like you to try something next reboot
<holstein> when booting, you hit shift, and you'll get a list of kernels in GRUB
<hobgoblin> Noding: http://i.imgur.com/VI4u8.jpg
<holstein> i would like you to try booting an older kernel and see if the machine seems more stable, less error-y ;)
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/583891
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583891 in linux "X.org crashes sometimes. [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -12!" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hobgoblin> holstein: not if it's a new version of ubuntu - only one kernel at the moment
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717870
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 717870 in linux "RV710: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -35!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> is that true Noding ? you havnet upgraded?
<holstein> anyways Noding , you are in good hands with hobgoblin :)
<hobgoblin> holstein: we have no detail as yet
<hobgoblin> holstein: not if the iussue is anything to do wqith At
<holstein> feel free and google *any* commands anyone links here or anywhere else for you to just drop in the terminal and run
<hobgoblin> d'oh - ATi
<holstein> but, we dont do anything here that is not in what we consider to be your best interest
<Noding> yes, just the 11.10 version
<hobgoblin> Noding: in the terminal run    lspci    - that's a lowercase L not a 1
<Noding> I'll try and take some time to read up more, I have no real idea at the moment, I'm afraid.
<hobgoblin> look for the VGA line and give us that line - only
<holstein> if you have upgraded, you'll likely have an older kernel to try, if you havent, upgrading can be helpful... you can get upgraded packages that can potentially provide better support for your hardware
<holstein> or break it more ;)
<holstein> but, its a troubleshooing step to try a newer and/or older kernel
<Chacious> morning ubuntu-ites
<e33> hi
<Chacious> how ya doin?
<e33> my bluetooth is on, but if i click setup new device it gave me no adaptor found
<Chacious> is your bluetooth device in a mode to be found?
<Chacious> they usually have a button to hold to put it in  the mode
<e33> yes, it is on
<Chacious> also not sure about linux but with windows you have to put your ocmputer to be able to be found
<Chacious> so someone elses equipment wont use yours on accident
<e33> i have ubuntu as opearting system
<Chacious> are you on the latest version and up to daate with updates?
<e33> yeh
<e33> on ubuntu 11.04, the bluetooth was always off
<e33> but when i upgrade to 11.10, it became blue
<e33> but when i click add device, it gave me no adaptor found
<Chacious> hmmm weird
<Chacious> what kind of devie you trying to use?
<e33> telephone nokia
<e33> same problem with wireless :)
<Chacious> i've only used blutooth mouse and wifi usb adapter on ubuntu
<e33> but i am trying to solve one by one
<e33> if you put bluetooth mode on your telephone, your will recognize that??
<Chacious> I would help but I dont even know what brand my bluetooth dongle is :( its a really cheap one
<Chacious>  with ithaving issues in windows
<Chacious> wow cant type, sorry jus woke up
<Chacious> having issues with windows 7 with it
<Chacious> issues in windows 7 with it*
<e33> :)
<Chacious> anyone familliar with bluetooth in ubuntu?
<Chacious> at least more famillair than me
<e33> :)
<Chacious> do you know the brand of yours? if so you could try seraching for a forum for your device brand
<e33> you know, i will look in bluetooth room, maybe will have answer over there
<e33> anyway, thx for your help
<Chacious> possibly, hope u get help man
<Chacious> sorry i am not much help
<e33> no worry man, hope to see you around later
<Chacious> im suure we will if you frequent here, I try to help when i can
<Chacious> does anyonoe know how to update programs in apt-get?
<nlsthzn_> sudo apt-get update?
<Chacious> i know how to update and upgrade the os
<Chacious> is that not to update the os?
<nlsthzn_> that updates everything installed that is updatedable form the repos configured
<Chacious> ok thanx for the info
<nlsthzn_> if you want a newer version of a specific application you might need to add another repo or something else depending on the software...
<Chacious> for a long time iv used linux through gui and only dabled in some command line, trying to go more command line than gui
<nlsthzn_> Chacious: but using apt-get or the software center or synaptic is basically the same...
<nlsthzn_> different ways to achieve the same means
<Chacious> i figured jus wasnt sure on commands to update programs
<Chacious> does anyone know what repo boinc-client and boinc-manager are under?
<Chacious> gotta get something to eat
<Chacious> its chilli in here
<Airward> How can I change automatic login on user  accounts? I cant change it back from system setings and so on, it is locked and says system policy prevents changes or smthng like that...
<escott> 11.04 or 11.10
<Airward> 11.10
<escott> Airward, with lightdm presumably
<escott> Airward, you could check /etc/lightdm but lightdm ignores its own config files in favor of this accounts-service daemon, and i have no idea how/where that is configured
<Airward> do you have any idea why I cant change it normal way, couse i have admin rights (i cant unlock it)?
<escott> I have an opinion about lightdm that cannot be expressed in language suitable for this channel which would explain your difficulties
<Airward> fair enough
<Chacious> I just downloaded the .sh boinc newest release, and it's a .sh file, however I installed boinc through sudo apt-get install; how do I get the update to work as the normal boinc already installed?
<Chacious> boinc-core and boinc-manager
<nlsthzn_> Chacious: not sure... .sh is just a script... not sure what it does exactly
<Chacious> or maybe it was boinc-client
<escott> Chacious, you probably dont want both installed so apt-get remove boinc-blah
<escott> Chacious, then follow whatever instructions to install the new version, but be sure to put it in /usr/local or /opt
<Chacious> should i be asking in the other room how to get it to act like normal one?
<Chacious> wasnt sure whether to address boinc channel ur ubuntu
<Chacious> k
<lassy> hello everybody
<lassy> is someone willing to help me formatting a ext. usb hd
<escott> cli or gui?
<lassy> what?
<lassy> gparted doenst work out giving me
<lassy> :
<lassy> GParted 0.5.1  Libparted 2.2 Create Extended Partition #1 (extended, 931.51 GiB) on /dev/sdc  00:00:00    ( ERROR )      	 create empty partition  00:00:00    ( ERROR ) libparted messages    ( INFO )      	 mac disk labels do not support extended partitions.
<lassy> so gui wont work right
<escott> cli=command line interface; gui = graphical user interface; ie are you using a terminal or gparted
<lassy> i tried gparted
<lassy> thats the error log i just posted
<escott> its trying to create a dos partition type on a gpt disk
<escott> what version of ubuntu is this
<lassy> i selected ext3 and ext4 extended
<lassy> 10.4 lucid, but the live cd
<lassy> its a lacie hd, which had like a setup partition for mac and win which i removed
<escott> thats a really old version of gparted
<lassy> u think thats the problem?
<escott> yes. if you can use a newer live cd that will solve your probablems
<lassy> i might dl the 11.10 live cd then
<escott> alternately you could you could try the command line
<lassy> are u sure here?
<lassy> i think i rather try the new live cd, im not so well equipped with any knowledge of commands
<escott> almost certain. im a little puzzled by the "mac disk label" comment, but mac anything is probably gpt and gpt support is a bit late to arrive for gparted
<ashams> anybody know where to get support for ubuntu mailing lists?
<lassy> hu? what "mac disk label" comment??
<lassy> uh k i saw it...
<lassy> maybe i can try primary, even though its just gonna be for stroage?
<Chacious> hmm anyone know a way to remove the workspace switcher icon from the launcher that shows up on the left? "ubuntu 11.1
<escott> lassy, in the error message it said "mac disk labels do not support extended partitions"
<escott> lassy, i think that should read "gpt does not support extended partitions" or something like that
<escott> lassy, in any case i think gpt is likely and would get a newer live cd to verify
<lassy> im already dl
<lassy> escott, gpt, does that mean gparted?
<escott> lassy, no it means guid partition table
<escott> lassy, as distinct from msdos partition table which has been the standard since msdos
<marion> hello everyone  I am trying to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and its telling me that it cant support the kernel for the graphics. Does anyone know a way to fix this
<escott> marion, what exactly is the error message
<marion> i cant remember. it was like kernel unsupported when i was trying to run the live cd
<marion> and when i try to do a direct install it freezes when its looking at the kernel
<escott> it freezes on boot?
<escott> !nomodeset
<ubot2> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marion> ok so i tried to do the the nonmod thing and it just gave me another error
<escott> marion, you have to tell us what those errors are
<marion> i took a picture on my camera phone im trying to get it to an image bin thing
<marion> so escott this is what im getting http://imagebin.org/182519
<escott> unfortunately that looks like the end of a kernel panic not the beginning
<escott> you could try and catch the beginning of the panic using the scroll-lock key
<marion> so when i get back home you need the beginning and you can probably help me?
<escott> another approach might be to use the minimal installer
<escott> which may support the hardware better
<marion> how do i do that
<escott> its a different download
<escott> is this an already installed system
<escott> or a livecd
<marion> cause i am using xubuntu. i have tried using the livecd and the alternate
<marion> and i know my system uses the i386
<escott> i wont be around much later, but i would suggest trying the ubuntu-minimal installer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD or if you have a working system trying to figure out what is going on from that end
<escott> its much easier to identify problems when its working
<marion> ok but can that help me with xubuntu?
<escott> xubuntu should have its own minimal cd, if it doesnt then the ubuntu minimal should work, you just need to install xubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> It doesn't have a mini cd as it would be the EXACT same
<marion> ok so i have to do the ubuntu mini cd and then go to the software distribution center and then download the xubuntu download
<marion> and will this update the xubuntu distro that i already have
<escott> marion, you won't have a gui with the minimal cd. you will have to type the command sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. Unit193 can hopefully correct me if im wrong on that
<Unit193> Nothing to correct
<marion> ok heres hoping it works when i get home
<M0hi> Woke up in the middle of a sound sleep LOL
<ubuntu1110> hi guys
<M0hi> Hi
<ubuntu1110> im trying out ubuntu 11.10 oneiric right now and im somehow shocked to find nothing here, where i s the menu, how do i open sthe terminal, open gpaterd etc, i wont find help in google either. im used to the older distributions
<holstein> ubuntu1110: check out 10.04
<ubuntu1110> hehe, thats what i did before
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<ubuntu1110> but this gparted didnt work for me
<holstein> this = ??
<holstein> what gparted?
<holstein> and how did it not work for you?
<ubuntu1110> the version coming with the 10.4 live cd
<holstein> 10.04*
<ubuntu1110> problems formatting
<ubuntu1110> with gparted
<ubuntu1110> why is this ubuntu 1110 so much different ijm lostr here
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1110 in gringotts "dpatches in build modify Makefile.in without modifying Makefile.am" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1110
<holstein> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<holstein> i also like the http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ which has parted magic on it
<holstein> ubuntu1110: different from 10.04?
<ubuntu1110> 11.10, yes very much, holstein
<holstein> well, 10.04 has gnome as the desktop, 11.10 has unity
<holstein> its a year and a half newer, so the packages are a year and a half newer too
<ubuntu1110> hm any chance getting gnome back?? i need the terminal, calculator and all that
<nlsthzn_> ubuntu1110: to open terminal Ctrl+Alt+T
<holstein> ubuntu1110: sure, but its gnome3
<holstein> gnome shell
<ubuntu1110> any different?
<holstein> ubuntu is doing what its always done, which is provide the most recent version of gnome
<holstein> ubuntu1110: ?
<holstein> yes, gnome3/gnome shell is different from gnome 2
<holstein> its more like unity that gnome3
<holstein> xubuntu is a lot like gnome2 in look and feel
<holstein> lubuntu too maybe
<nlsthzn_> ubuntu1110:  also hit the super key (windows) and start typing the name of an app and it will search and show it for you...
<ubuntu1110> hmm, what ever this unity is, i diont like it
<holstein> ubuntu1110: yup, thats why there are options
<holstein> XFCE
<holstein> LXDE
<holstein> its all open, you can make your own :)
<ubuntu1110> hmm, seems like stress for me
<holstein> or, you can try and learn unity
<holstein> ubuntu1110: ??
<holstein> 10.04 has gnome2
<holstein> thats what im using
<holstein> install, enjoy :)
<ubuntu1110> well, nlsthzn_, ctrl,alt and T doesnt open a termianl
<ubuntu1110> hmm
<ubuntu1110> i need to partition that exd. hd first
<holstein> ubuntu1110: dont leave unity because you havent learned where the terminal keyboard shortcut ie
<holstein> is*
<holstein> you can change those, make more
<holstein> there are quite a few handy shortcuts in unity AFAIK
<nlsthzn_> ubuntu1110:  strange... it should... then you could hit super key type term and hit enter I guess
<ubuntu1110> but i wanna be able to use the mouse to open it
<ubuntu1110> as well
<ubuntu1110> iam a neeb, wantr to see what im doing
<holstein> this is handy
<holstein> http://iloveubuntu.net/sites/default/files/field/image/unity_shortcuts_wallpaper_1.png
<ubuntu1110> wheres the superkey?
<holstein> its the one that usually has a windows logo on it ubuntu1110
<holstein> the menu key?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: KDE is what comes with kubuntu
<holstein> you might enjoy that, though i find it heavy
<holstein> theres a fallback mode
<ubuntu1110> but not a lot of users use kubuntu, right, i still wanna have max. support
<ubuntu1110> thanks, now i could open termianl and gparted
<holstein> ??
<holstein> im not sure what you mean
<ubuntu1110> any chance of doing this with the mouse?
<holstein> you want to use the main distro, use it
<holstein> there are plenty of options if you dont like it though
<holstein> lots of users use KDE
<holstein> its quite popular
<holstein> arguably as popular as gnome
<nlsthzn_> ubuntu1110: if you click on the top icon in the bar on the left, then click on applications, then click on the top right to choose the catagories etc... so you can use the mouse... but it takes longer
<ubuntu1110> is that like the old, easy gnomepanel in the old distros?
<holstein> support is really not an issue
<holstein> kubuntu = ubuntu = xubuntu
<ubuntu1110> hm
<ubuntu1110> i dont think its equal
<holstein> they are all just different package sets on top of the same or very similar frame and same repositories
<holstein> ubuntu1110: doesnt really matter
<holstein> they arent equal
<holstein> they are the same
<ubuntu1110> can i use ubuntu 1110 with gnomw panel?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1110 in gringotts "dpatches in build modify Makefile.in without modifying Makefile.am" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1110
<holstein> they have the same pacakges
<holstein> ubuntu1110: you can run gnome3
<holstein> gnome shell
<holstein> thats the version of gnome that is in 11.10
<holstein> you can use that
<ubuntu1110> well hm all new to me
<holstein> theres a fallback mode that looks a lot like the old way
<holstein> ubuntu1110: right
<holstein> its all new to everyone
<holstein> its the latest from gnome
<holstein> the latest and greatest :)
<ubuntu1110> so howto install gnome shell and set it to fallback mode? maybe thats the solution here ffor me...
<holstein> sure
<ubuntu1110> holstein ur german?
<holstein> but, if you want a gnome-2 desktop experience, i suggest XFCE
<ubuntu1110> i thoght the fallback mode is the same?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: same as?
<holstein> its similar looking
<holstein> which is what i said
<holstein> its not the same
<ubuntu1110> the old 10.4 desktop experience
<holstein> if you want something with the same look and feel
<holstein> icons
<holstein> a panel
<holstein> a menu
<ubuntu1110> yeah
<holstein> thats XFCE
<ubuntu1110> im used to that
<ubuntu1110> hm
<holstein> but, the fallback mode 'looks' like that
<holstein> anyways...
<holstein> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ubuntu1110> can i install that on this live cd?
<holstein> from http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<ubuntu1110> [23:33] <ubuntu1110> can i install that on this live cd? [23:33] <holstein> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<holstein> ubuntu1110: it literally wont hurt anything permanently to try it
<holstein> you can search gnome-session-fallback from the package manager of your choice
<ubuntu1110> hm the link says u need to restart
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> i just logged out and logged back in when i did it
<ubuntu1110> but anyway, im gonna try this solution once i stalled 1101 i think
<holstein> ubuntu1110: again, it *literally* *cant* hurt to try it
<holstein> 11.10*
<ubuntu1110> ill do it but only in fallbnack mode, hope that works
<ubuntu1110> *that will work
<holstein> i didnt care for it
<holstein> or unity
<holstein> or gnome3
<ubuntu1110> holstein, ur name suggests ur from germany?
<holstein> i wanted gnome2 like look/feel
<holstein> im using XFCE
<ubuntu1110> so do I
<holstein> anyways... my name is german
<ubuntu1110> is that better than the fallback mode, why?
<holstein> im in the US
<ubuntu1110> uh k
<holstein> ubuntu1110: better is a matter of opinion
<ubuntu1110> howdy, over ther....^^
<holstein> what is fact is, XFCE is the most like gnome2 right now in look and feel
<ubuntu1110> so what is the main reason u like that better than the fallback?
<holstein> fallback is not gnome2 like
<holstein> the panel
<holstein> the look
<holstein> the feel
<holstein> i didnt care for it
<holstein> try it though
<holstein> its all free to try :)
<ubuntu1110> well, what do i need if i want the old menu and stuff bakc? fallback or xfce?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: its gone
<holstein> gnome doesnt support gnome 2 anymore
<holstein> you can install 10.04 and enjoy it :)
<ubuntu1110> well, i want the updates, 10.4 will cease support in some months
<holstein> ubuntu1110: actually...
<holstein> 11.10 is supported for 18 months
<holstein> and 10.04 is supported for 3 years
<holstein> SO, they will be supported for the same amount of time
<holstein> 10.04 is an LTS
<holstein> a long term support
<ubuntu1110> i thought 2
<ubuntu1110> i know
<ubuntu1110> hm
<ubuntu1110> im gonna think
<holstein> 3 years
<ubuntu1110> but i f you say fallback is like the old gnome, that is maybe gonna do it for me
<holstein> well, the only way you are going to know is to try it
<holstein> this is what i did
<holstein> just last week... i installed ubuntu 11.10
<ubuntu1110> and, was it the sameß??
<holstein> i tried *all* teh UI's
<ubuntu1110> ui?
<holstein> i tried unity again
<holstein> user interfaces*
<ubuntu1110> k
<holstein> i tried gnome3/shell
<holstein> i tried the fallback
<ubuntu1110> tell me about fallback?
<holstein> XFCE, LXDE, and KDE (also, kubuntu and lubuntu's netbook interfaces)
<holstein> i messed around for a week or so
<holstein> trying compiz
<holstein> i personally landed at XFCE
<ubuntu1110> hm
<ubuntu1110> doesnt sound good...
<holstein> yeah?
<ubuntu1110> why was it so messy, fallbck?=
<holstein> messy?
<holstein> its not messy
<holstein> try it
<holstein> its just not gnome2
<ubuntu1110> in what way is it not?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: you'll just have to try it
<holstein> gnome2 is gone though
<holstein> i think mint is going to try and support it
<ubuntu1110> haha, you cant tell me?
<holstein> but, its gone anyways... it'll just be old software
<holstein> ubuntu1110: ??
<holstein> ubuntu1110: i didnt like it man
<holstein> thats it
<holstein> the panel
<holstein> the apps in the pane
<holstein> l
<holstein> the look, the feel
<holstein> its just not gnome2
<ubuntu1110> hm
<ubuntu1110> ok
<holstein> i found XFCE to be *much* more like gnome2
<holstein> and current
<ubuntu1110> so different then, other appas
<holstein> up to date, and supported
<holstein> well supported
<ubuntu1110> hm
<holstein> ubuntu1110: the apps are all still there mostly
<holstein> even some gnome apps
<holstein> ive pulled them in
<holstein> no issues, or a bunch of apps
<ubuntu1110> so the fallbck mode isnt going to be supported any longer?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: i dont know, and that answer doesnt matter to me
<holstein> its not similar enough
<holstein> i dont like/want it
<holstein> i would think it'll stay there though, and maybe develop
<holstein> but, ubuntu/canonnical is focused on unity
<holstein> not that gnome wont progress anymore
<holstein> its just a UI anyways... i know it frustrating for some
<holstein> ive just been using 10.04 til this new-ish netbook
<holstein> and i kicked the tires, and landed at XFCE... and i feel like i can live here without much hassle
<holstein> i actually prefer it to gnome2 in a lot of ways
<ubuntu1110> someone experience formatting an external hd? still getting errors herer
<holstein> ubuntu1110: i would just use a live CD
<holstein> that ubcd has tests
<holstein> maybe the drive is bad ?
<ubuntu1110> thats what im doing right now
<ubuntu1110> its all new, shouldnt
<holstein> i like to take those opportunities to run a test
<holstein> ubuntu1110: new doesnt matter
<holstein> they come out of the box bad, after shipping or whatever
<ubuntu1110> i know, but its the second, u know
<Space-Duck> I'm having compiz issues, on a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10. I installed ccsm then the extra animations. I changed the launcher styling and added the burn effect to closing windows... nothing has taken effect, even after a reboot
<ubuntu1110> chances are small that its corrupted
<holstein> Space-Duck: make sure you are not in unity-2d...
<Space-Duck> I'm not
<holstein> ubuntu1110: only one way to be sure :)
<holstein> Space-Duck: you have that unity checkbox selected?
<ubuntu1110> that would be holstein?
<holstein> in ccsm?
<Space-Duck> yep, the unity plugin
<holstein> ubuntu1110: test it.. there are test in that live CD i suggested
<ubuntu1110> 10.4?
<ubuntu1110> what is the test called udisk?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: theres a 'disk utility' in the ubuntu live CD's
<holstein> i suggested http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<ubuntu1110> tried to format with that, gave me errors
<holstein> ubuntu1110: i thought you were using gparted from 10.04?
<ubuntu1110> i was
<holstein> ubuntu1110: ok, theres a 'disk utility' in 10.04, and in the other live CD's
<ubuntu1110> someone suggested to use it from 1110, thats what im about to do
<ubuntu1110> or better; doing right now
<Space-Duck> holstein,  last night I changed the settings and the screen went white, no controls, so I turned it off. Today I went into Unity and everything looks fine, with the exception that my settings are not taking effect.
<holstein> ubuntu1110: theres gparted, then theres 'disk utility'
<holstein> not the same
<holstein> you can access SMART data from the utility
<holstein> theres no reason to go to a different version of ubuntu for gparted
<holstein> i cant imagine it being significantly different
<ubuntu1110> hm, so this user was wrong
<ubuntu1110> sudo open udisks doesnt open anything
<holstein> ubuntu1110: its a suggestion... you tried it.. doesnt seem to have helped you right?
<holstein> i would test the disk
<ubuntu1110> how?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: theres a 'disk utility' in the live CD's
<holstein> in 10.04
<holstein> or http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<ubuntu1110> HM, udisks in 10.4 said it was fine
<holstein> ubuntu1110: how long was the test?
<ubuntu1110> then tried to format it, dang, didnt work
<holstein> im talking about he hour or so test
<ubuntu1110> is there a disk util. on this live cd , so i can do thisẞ
<ubuntu1110> ?
<holstein> Space-Duck: well, i would try and undo those changes.. get back to square one at least
<holstein> thats the risk when trying experimental stuff
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-05
<Space-Duck> o.O but I want eye candy.
<holstein> Space-Duck: 10.04 :)
<holstein> or wait a bit longer... im sure its on the way
<holstein> ubuntu1110: im not sure what you are asking me?
<holstein> is there a 'disk utility' on the live cd's?
<holstein> is that the question?
<Space-Duck> system info says my graphics drive is unkown
<Space-Duck> could that be the issue?
<holstein> Space-Duck: yeah... try the compiz script
<ubuntu1110> I THINK I JUST holstein LOOKED At the disk informationa of the unallocated space, 931gb, and it was fine, maybe i have to write zero over that
<Space-Duck> the compiz script?
<ubuntu1110> yes, ccan i open disk utility on 1110 live  cd nowß?, do you know?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: i mean... i can..
<ubuntu1110> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo open udisks ??
<holstein> the 'disk utility' im thinking of is in the menu
<holstein> and its literally called 'disk utility'
<ubuntu1110> uh k, found it
<holstein> Space-Duck: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<holstein> i was trying for a while, then realized i was using the vesa driver ;)
<ubuntu1110> how do i run the test that u meant?
<holstein> ubuntu1110: its there... smart test
<holstein> its a GUI
<holstein> ubuntu1110: on the left you should see the drives
<holstein> hover over the drive you want to check out with the cursor and press the mouse button to select it
<ubuntu1110> holstein there a 3 version of the test?
<ubuntu1110> which one can u suggest
<holstein> you'll see 'smart data' hover over that and click
<holstein> then, you get a popup
<ubuntu1110> im there
<holstein> i suggest the extended one
<ubuntu1110> uh k
<ubuntu1110> thx, hostein
<holstein> sure :)
<ubuntu1110> thx, holstein
<Space-Duck> holstein, it says my driver in not in the whitelist
<Space-Duck> and seeing how systeminfo says it's unknown, I can see why it would not be in the whitelist
<holstein> Space-Duck: there you go... it doesnt lie :)
<Space-Duck> How do you install a video card drive for a nvidia geforce 5200?
<holstein> usually theres a popup for it... i check the 'restricted drivers' area... and i look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holstein> but, i think unity-2d is quite slick
<holstein> i didnt even know
<Space-Duck> replacing video card driver now.... last time I did this I had to reinstall.
<holstein> Space-Duck: check the xorg.conf file if you have issues... ive been there before too ;)
<holstein> the last few times i *didnt* have to reinsatll and i was stoked
<Space-Duck> damnit, I gotta reboot. I thought rebooting for settings was only a winblows thing.
<holstein> Space-Duck: its a driver though
<holstein> and a kernel module
<holstein> i mean, theres probably a way *not* to, but rebooting is easy :)
<Space-Duck> holstein, thanks for you help! If I don't make it back.... I'm installing 10.04
<holstein> hehe
<notreallyhere> have ubuntu 11.04 desktop, recently stopped booting. downloaded 11.10 to usb and booted from it and can see the hard drive. don't really know much about linux. is is there a way to rebuild the boot folder or some other folder/files to recover the drive?
<philipballew> notreallyhere, lets work at this
<notreallyhere> ok
<philipballew> first off, do you know what might have happened that caused it to stop booting?
<notreallyhere> no, was working great for about six months, it is my sister-in-laws computer. she stated that she turned it on and it only showed a blank screen
<philipballew> alright. well i can help you with some stuff
<notreallyhere> I thought the hard drive may have failed
<philipballew> we can look at that as well :)
<notreallyhere> thats why I tried the usb
<notreallyhere> since I can see it
<philipballew> makes sense
<notreallyhere> might it be OK?
<philipballew> i would not know, but i would run a test on it myself
<philipballew> is gparted installed on your machine?
<philipballew> or are you comfortable with the terminal?
<notreallyhere> where would I look for it
<notreallyhere> I'm kinda accustomed to windows
<notreallyhere> I am chatting from another machine in a different room
<philipballew> ah, well this is 11.10 so click on the top box or square with the ubuntu logo on the side bar. type gparted and open it
<notreallyhere> ok it is up
<philipballew> would you take a screen shot and post it to say immage bin or something such as that?
<notreallyhere> not sure how to do that since I am on a different computer
<Becka> I am teaching a course in open source software development next term at the colleigiate level.  I would like to use Ubuntu as the community to get my students engaged in.  Who would I want to communicate with to find out about setting up mentors for my students? Or where would I go to ask this question?
<philipballew> the ubuntu comp should have a network connection? notreallyhere
<philipballew> Becka, well. lets see
<philipballew> what kind of development?
<Becka> I am thinking easy bug fixes.  It is only a ten week course, so I really just want to get them engaged to encourage them to continue participation.  This is part of research to engage more under represented groups.  I am hoping to create a model to increase diversity and Ubuntu is a good community to start them in
<holstein> Becka: theres also easier non-coding projects like #ubuntu-news
<notreallyhere> yes it has network, just not sure how to do screenshot in ubuntu
<philipballew> there is #ubuntu-bugs
<holstein> yeah, thats a lenthy ordeal though i think
<philipballew> notreallyhere, doees the keybord have a screenshot key
<holstein> doesnt mean you cant just work on it though
<notreallyhere> there is a key with "Prt Scrn"
<philipballew> yeah, that
<Becka> Philipballew and holstien, I am looking for people who would be good at introducing newcomers to open source to the community.  These are CS students who have programming, but they are not familiar with OSS
<philipballew> oh cool, what college?
<notreallyhere> I hold shift and press that, then what?
<Becka> Western Oregon University
<philipballew> press prt screen notreallyhere
<urlin2u> Becka, been on the campus years ago from salem
<philipballew> nice. I would email a email list. I can put out a announcement to ubuntu planet. A place where community members read other members blogs. I would email your organ LoCo as well. the guy who runs it is a friend of mine and a nice guy
<philipballew> but imo Becka a mailing list would be a good idea. you could also have someone from the organ loco come speak
<holstein> Becka: yeah, bring them here, or the OT channel.. #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Becka> Philip would you be willing to give me his name so I could contact him directly?  And Urlin2u I am quite fond of our campus.  It is an amazing place to teach  :-)
<holstein> we could help sort them out into other groups of interest from there
<philipballew> yeah, he lives in Portland as well. let me see if he is around to
<urlin2u> Becka, you familiar with the oregon ubuntu local on freenode?
<holstein> yeah, someone from the LOCO if its active could be helpful in person
<Becka> These are great ideas!!!
<Becka> I believe I saw a chanel for loco oregon
<urlin2u> Becka, I think this is the channel look for bkrensa  #ubuntu-us-or
<philipballew> Becka, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or https://launchpad.net/~bkerensa
<philipballew> IRC: #ubuntu-us-or
<Becka> Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction.
<Becka> I will go see what I can stir up there
<Becka> You all have been great help
<philipballew> Anytime, if nothing works out there find us on here again, but i am confident it will
<Becka> I will take you up on that if need be.  I know my students will enjoy the tone of what I have seen so far in this community.  You reinforce the fact that I chose well with Ubuntu :-)
<philipballew> anytime, I am a student as well and use ubuntu quite happily being a CIS major. Ubuntu is the best ever :)
<Becka> Where areyou a student?
<philipballew> Point Loma Nazarene University in San Diego
<Becka> Ahhh, you have the sun.  Very cold here.  I hope you enjoy your studies.  Computer science is one of the most amazing, creative and powerful things I have ever encountered.
<philipballew> Me as well. I hope it takes me somewhere :)
<notreallyhere> i am quite familiar with file transfers using IRC
<philipballew> yes, but when you paste in on a link others can look and share their input
<philipballew> but you can send it if you want
<philipballew> and ill paste it
<notreallyhere> no paste link I can dcc it directly to you
<philipballew> hum, alright
<notreallyhere> u should have it
<philipballew> let me check
<philipballew> my internet is really slow here. send it one more time
<philipballew> its kinda funky with files
<philipballew> what your probably gonna wanna do is look at what grub is doing and maybe update your mbr
<notreallyhere> http://imagebin.org/182565
<philipballew> okay
<philipballew> paste sudo fdisk -l
<philipballew> into http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<notreallyhere> not sure what u mean or how  to do that
<bodhizazen> !pastebinit
<ubot2> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<notreallyhere> u mean an image ir the folder
<philipballew> open a terminal and post the output of sudo fdisk -l
<philipballew> :)
<bodhizazen> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<notreallyhere> ok
<philipballew> bodhizazen, knows whats up
<bodhizazen> 'lo philipballew
<philipballew> i have to take a 15 minute break to get a part for my vehicle
<holstein> notreallyhere: theres a disk utility
<holstein> you can run the smart tests (usually) on the hard drive
<holstein> i would test the ram too since that is easy as well
<CrOnOs2000> hi guys what are you talking about?
<holstein> CrOnOs2000: hey... i think notreallyhere is diagnosing a machine
<bodhizazen> notreallyhere, is having questions, but I missed the beginning part, sort of waiting
<holstein> yeah, me too
 * holstein catching up
<Unit193> < ~notreallyhere> have ubuntu 11.04 desktop, recently stopped booting. downloaded 11.10 to usb and booted from it  and can see the hard drive. don't really know much about linux. is is there a way to rebuild  the boot folder or some other folder/files to recover the drive?
<bodhizazen> probably need to start by looking at the logs
<holstein> black screen could be bad graphics card though
<holstein> or ram...
<bodhizazen> yea, could be most anything
<CrOnOs2000> ic well it can be any number of problems, runing grub again may fix it but we need to know the root of the problem
<bodhizazen> but if the live USB boots ram and videocard seem less likely
<notreallyhere> I have it running from a usb rite now so those things are fine
<bodhizazen> notreallyhere, what happens when you boot to hard drive ?
<bodhizazen> Edit the grub boot like, remove the words quiet and splash from the kernel line
<notreallyhere> I n that is blank but NOT black
<bodhizazen> then let it boot and tell us the error message or describe the problem
<notreallyhere> sorry
<notreallyhere> lag
<CrOnOs2000> yea, i may run a low level hdd check software just to be shure like spinrite or hdd regenerator
<notreallyhere> I get a screen that is blank but NOT BLACK
<bodhizazen> the options quiet and splash are (I presume) hiding your error messages
<bodhizazen> If you are running from a live USB ...
<bodhizazen> Mount your ubuntu root partition at say /mnt
<notreallyhere> I am not familiar with Linux so those suggestions are not really making sense to me
<bodhizazen> then cd /mnt/var/log and start looking at the contents of dmesg , boot, message ...
<notreallyhere> greek
<bodhizazen> well , either fire up google or re install then
<notreallyhere> I thought this was for BEGINNERS?
<CrOnOs2000> is not that hard notreallyhere
<bodhizazen> It is going to be difficult to impossible to explain all that on IRC when you have a crappy connection
<bodhizazen> Boot Ubuntu , hold down the shit key
<notreallyhere> mine is fime
<bodhizazen> you will then get the grub menu
<bodhizazen> Follow the on screen instructions
<bodhizazen> e for edit
<bodhizazen> go to the kernel line, the one with vmilnuz-version .... root= ..... quiet splash
<bodhizazen> hit enter to edie
<bodhizazen> *edit
<bodhizazen> remove the words quiet and splash
<bodhizazen> boot
<bodhizazen> I think it is control-x
<bodhizazen> but the instructions are on your screen :p
<bodhizazen> You will get a lot of messages as the system boots
<bodhizazen> and it will hang somewhere
<bodhizazen> what is the error message ?
<bodhizazen> ===== Live USB instructions ===
<bodhizazen> sudo -i
<bodhizazen> fdisk -l
<bodhizazen> from that output identify your ubuntu root partitin
<bodhizazen> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bodhizazen> cd /mnt/var/log
<bodhizazen> tail messages
<bodhizazen> tail demsg
<bodhizazen> tail boot
<bodhizazen> any error messages ?
<bodhizazen> ==== End wall of greek speak ====
<bodhizazen> But if you can not follow that and give us more information ...
<bodhizazen> we would be $random_guessing your problem
<bodhizazen> Once we identify $your_problem there will be another wall of commands to fix the problem
<bodhizazen> Perhaps one command
<bodhizazen> perhaps 5 , 10 ?? 20 ???
<CrOnOs2000> notreallyhere, it may look hard but is not just try and we will help dont be afraid of the terminal even if you dont know about linux commands
<bodhizazen> so you will need to use $google to help fill in the gaps or consider backing up your data an re-install
<notreallyhere> okay I will try what you suggest, and I thank you for you patience and help. Very late here and I will get back tomorrow, I will keep this connection on
<bodhizazen> notreallyhere, http://linuxcommand.org/
<bodhizazen> notreallyhere, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin
<bodhizazen> pastebin those errors, copy and paste them from your terminal to your browser or use pastebinit like I showed you
<bobweaver> Can any one help me I can not get bzr to install it. I am in dependencey heck right now with it The following packages have unmet dependencies: bzr : Depends: python-bzrlib (<= 2.4.1-1ubuntu1.1~) but 2.4.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed Recommends: bzrtools but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<bobweaver> looks like I got it had to add there ppa
<jisaacs1207> hey, anyone awake?
<nlsthzn> hey jisaacs1207
<nlsthzn> if you have a question ask... sure someone will attempt to assist
<hobgoblin> hi zeroseven0183 sattu94
<sattu94> ?
<sattu94> hi
<zeroseven0183> hey what's up hobglobin
<hobgoblin> zeroseven0183: not much - juts hanging about waiting for inspiration to strike :)
<zeroseven0183> And what kind of inspiration would it be?
<zeroseven0183> Dinnertime! Sorry people, I have to 'park' my login here for a few moments. Hobglobin, later!
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nlsthzn> o/ duanedesign
<Guest34922> my unity is crashed I cant able to see the dash ,panel,status menu etc ..I purged unity and reinstalled it but no luck ....please help
<philipballew> Guest34922, lets look into this
<philipballew> you purged it and now you reinstalled? well did you start it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-11-06
<Max_Stone> Is there any way to put a package for 11.04 on a USB drive and take it home? I'm running a Windows 7 laptop and I think #ubuntu said that I can't do that.
<holstein> Max_Stone: sure.. you want the .deb, and whatever dependancies, which might be harder to track down
<Max_Stone> Okay...
<Max_Stone> Should I Google for the .deb?
<holstein> you might want to consider this in the long run
<holstein> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/get-ubuntu-repositories-on-dvd.html
<Max_Stone> That is awesome
<Max_Stone> Thanks :)
<holstein> Max_Stone: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ for example
<holstein> just drill down there and you'll find the .debs
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ might be helpful as well
<holstein> im assuming you are on 11.10...
<Unit193> !offline
<ubot2> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<holstein> nice... i didnt realize synaptic did that ubot2
<Unit193> Or take a look at  apt-offline
<holstein> Unit193: *
<holstein> have you tried it?
<Unit193> I would be more likly to use apt-offline, but I haven't needed to yet
<Max_Stone> I have 11.04
 * holstein talks to botz :/
<holstein> Max_Stone: i would use that download gernerator in synaptic
<holstein> that'll take care of the dependancies i was mentioning
<Max_Stone> Okay. It's really getting to be a pain not having internet at home lol
<Max_Stone> Appreciate all the help ^.^
<duanedesign> hello holstein
<holstein> duanedesign: o/
<Max_Stone> I can't use the repository site that the jigdo page points to, it's a language I don't recognize :(
<Max_Stone> Oh snap it's Indonesian
<holstein> Max_Stone: i just hit the 'translate' button and did OK
<holstein> but, im sure there are other places
<holstein> and you dont *have* to download the entire repos
<holstein> its just an idea
<Max_Stone> I'm looking at the packages.ubuntu.com page but I can't tell what I should grab...
<Max_Stone> I'm assuming something in the updates section
<holstein> yeah, doing it from synaptic is the way to go Max_Stone
<holstein> you'll just search what you want, and it'll mark all the dependancies
<Max_Stone> Okay
<holstein> you say 'generate download script' and you get a file with wget commands in it
<holstein> you can use them with a live CD when you are out or with windows... whatever you decide
<Max_Stone> Okay, I'll have to do it with Windows
<Max_Stone> g2g, be back when I can. Hopefully a couple days.
<Max_Stone> Thanks again
<urlin2u> holstein, klattu barada niktu Just finished watching the day the earth stood still lol. :D
<holstein> urlin2u: :)
<marion> good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where ever you are
<marion> so for some reason after i went from 11.04 to 11.10 i have to choose a previous version of linux when i boot
<nlsthzn> marion: ? Explain a bit more please...
<marion> ok if i let it choose the linux with ubuntu 3.0.0 the screen just goes black so i have to scroll down to previous versions of linux
<marion> before it automaticaly boots
<marion> would you mind walking me through that process
<nothingspecial> I haven't ever needed to edit grub2, I can have a look if you would like :)
<marion> you can do that i have a user in the Xubuntu channel helping out too
<nlsthzn> thanks nothingspecial ... at work so I am wheeling between this PC and my panel :p
<marion> cause i have to boot vmlinuz-2.6.38-12-generic
<marion>  instead of /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-13-generic
 * nothingspecial is looking :)
<marion> i found something but the command it said to use is bogus
<nothingspecial> marion, like I said I have never done this. Are you comfortable with moving stuff about with the command line and editing config files?
<nlsthzn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 for nothingspecial  and marion ...
<nlsthzn> thanks to drs305
<nothingspecial> he's one of the grub masters :)
<nothingspecial> marion follow that guide :)
<NitroxJohnny> Hello room
<NitroxJohnny> me
<Sidewinder1> Guess you're a diver? :D
<Sidewinder1> Scuba, not cliff.
<NitroxJohnny> hide sidewinder :-)
<NitroxJohnny> Correct
<Sidewinder1> Naui, here.
<NitroxJohnny> Scubba diver
<NitroxJohnny> SSI and ANDI here
<Sidewinder1> Got my oldest certified when he was 12 by Evie Dudas.
<JackyAlcine> Pedro3005: whats up?
<pedro3005> sick
<pedro3005> all weekend
<pedro3005> 39ºC fever
<pedro3005> sucks
<JackyAlcine> :/
<nlsthzn> ?
<MarionV> does anyone know how to get the 3.0.0-12 generic kernel to support ati radeon
<nlsthzn> MarionV: Where you able to edit your Grub2?
<MarionV> i couldnt figure out how to get into it
<nlsthzn> MarionV: I posted this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 just after you left :p
<nlsthzn> It has all you need to know about editing Grub2...
<nlsthzn> As for getting Radeon's to play wiht the new kernel I don't know... hang about and see if one of the Guru's sees it and assists ;)
<MarionV> will linux recognise my motherboard graphics card?
<nlsthzn> MarionV: I guess that would depend on what it is... a easy way to get past most booting issues with gfx cards is to add "nomodeset" to the kernel argument when booting...
<MarionV> is there a way to uninstall a kernal
<holstein> MarionV: there are lots of ways
<holstein> i would open synaptic and search linux
<MarionV> well i wanna uninstall 3.0.0
<holstein> then, i would look at just why you want to remove it
<holstein> i would suggest keeping 2, the current one, and the last one that worked
<MarionV> cause it wont recognize my ati radeon
<MarionV> how do i open synaptic
<holstein> MarionV: i would typically find it in the menu and click on it
<holstein> but, im not sure about how to navigate unity if thats what you are using
<philipballew> i can help wit unity
<philipballew> In unity you click on the Ubunto logo on the left side on the launcher bar
<philipballew> a dash appears and type your application
<philipballew> hands it back to holstein
<holstein> hehe
<MarionV> what is unity
<MarionV> everything is basic
<holstein> MarionV: it is potentially the user interface you are using
<holstein> depending on what versino of ubuntu you are using
<holstein> im assuing 11.10 with a 3.x kernel
<MarionV> 11.10 with and i am using the 2.6.38 kernel
<MarionV> cause the 3.0.0 kernel wont load
<holstein> MarionV: look for a bug report to follow up on
<MarionV> i cant find one
<holstein> sucks when theres a regression like that
<holstein> MarionV: make a new one then, if you want
<MarionV> how do i do that
<holstein> i would start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<holstein> it can be challenging to get started, but for you, it would be benificial
<holstein> potentially
 * philipballew needs to report more bugs
<holstein> im going to try and get in on 12.04, the LTS
<philipballew> im upgrading to 12.04 this week I think
<philipballew> apparently pre alpha is out
<holstein> yeah, i was thinking about grabbing a daily :)
 * philipballew will be emailing holstein tonight
<duanedesign> hello holstein
<philipballew> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> holstein: are you on the Beginners Team Mailing List?
<duanedesign> Hello philipballew
 * philipballew knows he is not holstein 
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> doing good philipballew ?
<duanedesign> i experienced my first earthquake yesterday
<philipballew> I think so, I am just doing laundry and doind some ubuntu newsletter summeries
<philipballew> What was the magnitute
<duanedesign> 5.8
<duanedesign> it was pretty mild
 * philipballew is born and raised in California
<philipballew> I think I felt a 5.8 when i was taking a shower today
<duanedesign> :)
 * philipballew just messing duanedesign 
<philipballew> duanedesign, noone has emailed me asking for an interview
<philipballew> they are to darn humble
<duanedesign> i waswi have been trying to pay extra attention to who has been giving support
<philipballew> I was thinking of doing like 5 to 10 people or so
<duanedesign> and was going to try and invite some active folks to participate in your great idea
<philipballew> It came to me when I was in a UDS session. It seemed like a obvious idea that i had been missing or something
<philipballew> and I dont have many ways to help, so i figured there, I can do something small like that. Its not much, but it might do something
<duanedesign> philipballew: it is an awesome idea
<duanedesign> philipballew: their was a session at uds about making community more obvious
<philipballew> I was there duanedesign remotely.
<duanedesign> calling attention to all those great people who give their time to help others and ask for nothing in return
<philipballew> It was a really good session imo
 * duanedesign nods
 * philipballew nods back
<notreallyhere> philipballew, wanted you to know I got my problem resolved. A friend suggested using the USB install Ubuntu 11.10 to do an UPGRADE of the 11.04 that was hanging up on boot. That seems to have resolved the issues
<philipballew> nice! Usb is faster anyway then a cd
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-29
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all
<d1rkp1tt> Just trying to get vncserver running on ubuntu 12.10.. my xstartup used to have /usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d &
<d1rkp1tt> Obviously, this fails miserably on 12.10
<d1rkp1tt> Anyone know what session to specify?
<geirha> d1rkp1tt: Haven't tried 12.10 yet, but    grep Exec= /usr/share/xsessions/*.desktop   might give some clues
<d1rkp1tt> Thanks
<d1rkp1tt> geirha, Thats a gem, where did you find that out?
<d1rkp1tt> Ive managed to get the desktop, but no menu bar
<geirha> d1rkp1tt: /usr/share/ is the logical place for that type of files
<d1rkp1tt> Do I reference that location now?
<geirha> did you see any Exec=gnome-session --session=<something> with that grep-command?
<d1rkp1tt> yeah
<d1rkp1tt> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<d1rkp1tt> But not sure how to use it
<d1rkp1tt> Something like...
<d1rkp1tt> /usr/share/ubuntu.desktop/gnome-session --session=ubuntu &
<geirha> no, just   gnome-session --session=ubuntu &
<d1rkp1tt> Will give that a shot
<d1rkp1tt> is the path like an environment variable?
<d1rkp1tt> well that definately shows the desktop background... but nothing more
<geirha> Hm. Well I'm not familiar with this vncserver and xstartup. If you want a remote desktop, perhaps consider using nx (freenx) or x2go. Should be faster than vnc.
<d1rkp1tt> havent heard of those
<d1rkp1tt> are they good?
<geirha> haven't tried the latter, but I've tried freenx, and that's fairly easy to set up
<d1rkp1tt> I normally use vnc4server, but I will give that a go
<geirha> You just install the freenx and openssh-server packages, then on the client you need some nx client, there's nx clients for linux, windows and mac
<d1rkp1tt> Thanks for taking the time
<geirha> For linux there's an nx client named qnx or qtnx or something like that
<geirha> for windows, search for nomachine's nx client
<philballew> no problem jorge
<philballew> ohhh......
<M0hi> Huh?
<philballew> M0hi, wrong channel on my part
<M0hi> Okies
<Fr0zenCod3r> Hello everyone
<Fr0zenCod3r> Can anybody help me ?
<blazemore> Hello Fr0zenCod3r
<Fr0zenCod3r> i need to make this
<Fr0zenCod3r> IP-Balancing: Join online channels in one
<blazemore> Maybe, why don't you ask and find out? ;)
<Fr0zenCod3r> any ideas?
<Fr0zenCod3r> blazemore,  ?? )
<blazemore> I don't really know what you're asking sorry
<r4y> What versions of Ubuntu 10.04 are out? you know something like 10.04.01 or 10.04.1. Also I want to use a flash drive to help my brother install Ubuntu on his computer who has used Ubuntu before and likes it.
<thelionroars> any reason why you are going for 10.04 and not 12.04?
<r4y> Oops, right
<r4y> I am used to using 10.04
<blazemore> The point-releases don't really affect you
<r4y> OK, so here is where I should go: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<blazemore> They just make a new iso to save new installers having to download months worth of updates
<thelionroars> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ might be better
<blazemore> Your system and someone who installed from 10.04.1 should be identical
<blazemore> Aren't we on Quantal now?
<thelionroars> 12.10 is also out but I have seen some mixed reports on the forums
<r4y> I stuck with Ubuntu 10 because I liked being able to have more control over color in appearance, I disabled the gui Unity to test out if I would have more options in appearance but that was about a year ago so
<r4y> For him though he will want 12
<r4y> Do I just stick the iso file on a flash drive?, or is there more to it?, I can't remember but I have installed from a flash drive once without someone else next to me with the exception of irc however
<blazemore> r4y: Ubuntu comes with a tool to create bootable flash drives
<blazemore> Or if you're on Windows look at LiLiUSB
<r4y> OK, right
<r4y> Great, Thank you all for the help
<r4y> Is it startup disk creator?
<r4y> OK, never mind, I Googled it, I thought that was it once I looked
<r4y> Take care
<r4y> bye
<awesomemike09> hello
<awesomemike09> any 1 free here 2 help me
<awesomemike09> :)
<M0hi> Hi  awesomemike09
<awesomemike09> hello
<awesomemike09> i m having problem creating swap
<M0hi> Please shoot your question
<awesomemike09> :(
<awesomemike09> i can creat swap partation
<awesomemike09> soory
<awesomemike09> I can't creat swap partation....     :p
<M0hi> What is the error you are herring?
<M0hi> Getting*
<awesomemike09> wait a sec..
<M0hi> Okies
<awesomemike09> it says    " AN ERROR OCCURED WHILE PROCESSIONG REQUEST LEASE SEE SAVE DETAILS   "
<awesomemike09> can u shoot it out
<M0hi> Could you please pastebin the details?
<awesomemike09> how to  I m new  here..
<awesomemike09> ?
<M0hi> !pastebin |  awesomemike09
<ubot2> awesomemike09: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<awesomemike09> ok
<M0hi> Just copy, paste the error there
<awesomemike09> i have a save file   in .htm form ..
<awesomemike09> how do i send it 2  uh
<M0hi> Copy paste the contents of that file... By opening it in Firefox
<awesomemike09> i m done
<awesomemike09> i have pasted it on the pastebin
<blazemore> ...what is the URL?
<awesomemike09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315470/
<awesomemike09> it was an .htm file i edited in text editor and then copied n pasted there.. is it okay?
<awesomemike09> any1  got it
<awesomemike09> hello
<awesomemike09> no 1 here
<holstein> awesomemike09: im just looking back
<awesomemike09> okay
<awesomemike09> i have the screen shot 2
<holstein> if you can wait patiently for myself or one of the other volunteers
<IAmNotThatGuy> awesomemike09: could you please create the swap in some other partition and not sda1 ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Btw, i am M0hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> Heya  holstein
<awesomemike09> i have already installed ubuntu and various data in it...
<holstein> IAmNotThatGuy: o/
<awesomemike09> so i m feeling a  bit uneasy to format the system again
<holstein> Sidewinder: you should have your data backed up.. regardless.. all hard drives will fail
<awesomemike09> i think so
<awesomemike09> i have the screnshot   hope u will get some clue
<awesomemike09> http://imagebin.org/233754
<holstein> Sidewinder: sorry...
<holstein> awesomemike09:  you should have your data backed up.. regardless.. all hard drives will fail
<IAmNotThatGuy> Grrrrr.... Network break while coming out
<awesomemike09> i have the data back up but  I cant afford to waste time  as i have alot of work  to do    so its very difficult
<holstein> awesomemike09: i would be working from a live CD.. are you?
<awesomemike09> i tried reinstalling the ubuntu 2 times  but always failed...swap is never created
<holstein> awesomemike09: you can always just work without swap
<IAmNotThatGuy> holstein: are you attending UDS?
<IAmNotThatGuy> awesomemike09: did you try it in sda1 both the times?
<holstein> awesomemike09: i might test the hardware then... using the default setup, swap is always created... for my ssd's i have to manually partition to not get swap
<awesomemike09> but my system is very slow
<holstein> awesomemike09: how much ram do you have?.. if you are not out of ram, swap wont speed it up
<awesomemike09> 1Gb
<Sidewinder> holstein, Np; and, as a matter of fact, I do have all/most of my data backed-up. Better to be safe than sorry. ;-)
<holstein> awesomemike09: i have used 1gb without swap before.. i would look at other reasons why the system might be slow
<awesomemike09> can u giv me some ways   to speed up   system...my win7   was  fast than this
<holstein> awesomemike09: misconfigured installation.. hardware support.. bad hardare.. etc
<awesomemike09> i thought ubuntu will b fast but now m trapped..  :9
<awesomemike09> :(
<awesomemike09> ok thanx
<geirha> awesomemike09: You should boot a liveCD to do partition operations, at least when the partition is on the same drive as your root partition
<holstein> awesomemike09: its not constructive to compart win7.. you can always ask the vendor of your hardware to support linux as well as win7
<holstein> awesomemike09: ^^ that is what i was getting at.. making swap with the live CD
<thelionroars> Some people have mentioned that 12.10 is a lot slower than 12.04 on the forums
<awesomemike09> yaa
<thelionroars> you could be running into the same trouble
<awesomemike09> i think soo
<IAmNotThatGuy> awesomemike09: could you pear try creating swap in some other partitions? By getting into live cd and breaking a partition using gparted?
<holstein> awesomemike09: i would remove variables and test.. i would get to tty and see how responsive the system is without x
<holstein> !tty
<ubot2> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<awesomemike09> i tried that using live cd  .....   failed...
<holstein> awesomemike09: in what way did a live CD fail? it didnt boot?
<awesomemike09> no...
<awesomemike09> the gparted failed to creat swap
<holstein> awesomemike09: i would use whatever CD you used to install.. and work with the hard drive
<awesomemike09> i used USB
<awesomemike09> iso from ubuntu.com
<awesomemike09> 12.10
<holstein> awesomemike09: doing it from the live CD is the way to go.. i would set that up, and trouble shoot from there.. but, in a bigger picture, i dont think that is the issue
<holstein> awesomemike09: i would look at how you installed and didnt get swap.. see if something is misconfigured from there
<IAmNotThatGuy> awesomemike09: question.... Did you try on sda1 both the times? Please answer...u
<awesomemike09> no  in 1st attempt sda1  then in 2nd   sda3
<holstein> awesomemike09: the default 12.10 iso from ubuntu.com on USB will give you swap by default..
<awesomemike09> i put it in the last
<awesomemike09> but  its  nto working
<awesomemike09> may i ask u smthing??
<geirha> awesomemike09: make sure none of the partitions on the drive are in use before you start
<awesomemike09> yaa
<awesomemike09> i did  checked
<awesomemike09> i  just some ways   to make ubuntu 12.10 super fast
<awesomemike09> holstein: can u help
<awesomemike09> no1 here
<awesomemike09> ????
<IAmNotThatGuy> awesomemike09: the error that your log states is that the device is busy
<awesomemike09> yaa
<awesomemike09> it says  soo
<IAmNotThatGuy> That means your partition was mounted
<awesomemike09> so
<awesomemike09> what sould i do
<awesomemike09> now
<awesomemike09> ?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Try unmounting that or do it through live cd... But not sda1 if you ask me
<awesomemike09> soory.. i dont understand
<awesomemike09> is there a way to increase speed of ubuntu 12.10
<IAmNotThatGuy> Please put a live cd, goto gparted, try to shrink a partition by leaving an un-used space of 2 gb, create the swap using the un-used space
<awesomemike09> i haev the free space already
<awesomemike09> but using the live cd  the gparted is still unable to creat it..  :(
<IAmNotThatGuy> Create the swap in the free space by using the live cd
<awesomemike09> but using the live cd  the gparted is still unable to creat it
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hmmmm... Something different
<awesomemike09> yaaa
<IAmNotThatGuy> What is the free space left in your disk?
<awesomemike09> 3.9  gb......
<awesomemike09> i alloted that much for swap
<IAmNotThatGuy> Try allotting 3 GB
<IAmNotThatGuy> Connection is going to fail. I will be back in 2 minutes
<awesomemike09> okk
<awesomemike09> nothing
<awesomemike09> i m not getting any solution
<duanedesign> what is your issue awesomemike09
<JustJim> evening all - definite ubuntu newbie - have lots of questions
<JustJim> Ok just installed 12.10 on a usb - how do I figure out what the initial user and password is?
<wilee-nilee> JustJim, You installed the ISO right?
<wilee-nilee> JustJim, There is no password on the ISO the user is ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-30
<JustJim> does anybody know what the initial password and user id is for 12.4
<wilee-nilee> JustJim, This a install?
<JustJim> did the install on a usb and started it up - it auto logged on but I've got no idea what userid or paswd
<wilee-nilee> JustJim, How did you install to the usb?
<JustJim> used pendrive
<JustJim> want the url?
<wilee-nilee> JustJim, You have just loaded the ISO there is no password, but the user is ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> It is a live cd environment
<JustJim> ah thanks the url for pendrive is http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=pendrivelinux&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pendrivelinux.com%2F&ei=dRmPUJXpO-jzygGc7YCABA&usg=AFQjCNGKCuMIIrCykN_asVfzxEA5JYKnKg
<JustJim> sorry pendrivelinus.com
<JustJim> pendrivelinux.com
<wilee-nilee> Cool, you just trying it out?
<JustJim> thinking of building a system on a 1 tb flash
<JustJim> need to make sure I can get things to work on an $8 / 4 gig before running the risk of trashing a $50 drive
<JustJim> sry $100 drive
<JustJim> switch over to my new account
<JustJim> BrB
<JustJim> well that was fun
<JustJim> try it again
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello
<SergioMeneses> IAmNotThatGuy, \o
<IAmNotThatGuy> So, you are not listening to the round table. Bad one  SergioMeneses :P
<SergioMeneses> IAmNotThatGuy, lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> Lemme ping people there and tell that you are not listening :P
<SergioMeneses> IAmNotThatGuy, jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> I can hear and write at the same time
<IAmNotThatGuy> Lies :P
<SergioMeneses> :O
<duanedesign> o/
<lbart0> Hi guys, I am a complete novice at ubuntu and would really like some help setting up a second monitor?
<geirha> give us the rundown of what you've tried so far and the results
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<duanedesign> hope all is well
<tom34543> hi out there, anybody listening?
<tom34543> anyway - after years of debian i tried to install ubuntu yesterday. There were hours of "hearing the CD" without any changes on the screen. is this normal?  (7 year old i-dont-know-cpu).
<holstein> tom34543: which? 12.10?
<holstein> i would use 12.04 on an older pc
<holstein> tom34543: i would use lubuntu 12.04 on an older pc
<holstein> tom34543: usually takes about 10 minutes to install
<tom34543> yes, i used ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<tom34543> ups - just saw the "l" in front of ununtu - is it something different?
<geirha> It's the same, just installs an lxde desktop instead of gnome by default
<holstein> tom34543: lubuntu is ubuntu with the lxde desktop environment, instead of the unity, gnome, or kde (kubuntu) or xfce xubuntu
<geirha> duanedesign: hi :)
<tom34543> and what i picked may indeed cause hours of non visible progress?
<geirha> No. Sounds more like a bad burn
<holstein> tom34543: on a machine of that vintage, ubuntu might not boot.. i would try a live CD>. i would want to see the desktop boot live.. i would want to run lspci.. test networking, sound etc
<geirha> How much RAM does it have?
<tom34543> i think its only 512 mb.  :-/
<holstein> i would want xfce or lxde there...
<geirha> 512 is the minimum requirement for ubuntu with gnome
<holstein> i would expect to see a desktop live in a few minutes.. and an install to take less than 20 minutes
<tom34543> ok, i think the problem is the ram. i ll try lubuntu.
<tom34543> it is actually my "TV" computer, a "hush", which never ever was "hush" because of the mechanical coupled harddisk ...
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-31
<bupertsphere> The left panel for Unity disappeared, how do I get it back?
<wilee-nilee> I believe it is in the top panel I'm in widows right now, or a drag from the edge.
<wilee-nilee> windows*
<wilee-nilee> bupertsphere, ^^^
<bupertsphere> I am talking about the panel thingy on the left that I don't know the name for
<bupertsphere> I don't it anywhere
<bupertsphere> I don't see the left panel on the top right
<wilee-nilee> bupertsphere, nautilus has changed in 12.10, not sure what version you are running but this link might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/139058/nautilus-does-not-show-the-left-bar-how-do-i-turn-it-back-on
<wilee-nilee> bupertsphere, Ah my mistake the left panel of unity, what version of ubuntu are you running
<bupertsphere> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> bupertsphere, Have you added graphic drivers or messed arpound in compiz?
<wilee-nilee> around*
<bupertsphere> I don't think so
<wilee-nilee> bupertsphere, You can reset unity with alt-f2 then type in unity --reset try that if the command opens
<bupertsphere> What if I just try restarting. I tried alt-F2 and nothing happened for me
<holstein> bupertsphere: when you hit "alt F2", nothing pops up?
<wilee-nilee> bupertsphere, I would reboot to confirm this yeah, unity sometimes has needed a adjustment in the right click menu backgrounds second tab for pressure on the left side as well.
<bupertsphere> when I hold down alt the top panel gets hightlighted
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Hey man good to see your help here.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: o/ likewise!
<bupertsphere> I will be back
<wilee-nilee> holstein, I switched to gnome 3 a while back so I'm a bit rusty on unity.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: you like it?
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Yeah, either is quite usable it just seems easier to maintain as far as window focus, and i had a cube all setup and other tweaks and would loose the windows top panel at times, which a restart with the fusion icon fixed, but the window focus with all the tweaks was a little problematic.
<holstein> i dont use compiz anymore.. i let the cubes and fire go
<wilee-nilee> holstein, Yeah, it took me forever to figure that cube stuff and tweaking out so I used it for awhile, but gnome 3 I have gotten used to in the end, I'm on W7 right now I was using word to write some paper stuff.  I bought the upgrade to W8 and it kept crashing so I stuck W7 back in. I rarely use windows except for word.
<holstein> i dont use either unless i have to, or im fixing one... but i checked out the win8 developer preview
<wilee-nilee> I used to help the dual booters on the forum thats why I got windows in the first place, it was a upgrade 25$ for W7 pro.
<holstein> i bought xp, whenever that was
<holstein> i have that installed in virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> I actually started with ubuntu when I went back to college I had never even used windows, had I gotten windows I would probably be a user of the OS primarily, hehe glad I got to know open source first.
<bupertsphere> Sorry I got side tracked with an un-realted keyboard problem
<bupertsphere> It worked
<bupertsphere> TY
<bupertsphere> By the way I am on my brother's computer setting up Ubuntu 12.04, this is r4y
<bupertsphere> The left panel came back after restarting
<wilee-nilee> cool
<bupertsphere> I meant un-related
<bupertsphere> TY guys
<bupertsphere> I need to go
<bupertsphere> I didn't switch to Unity because I felt trapped a little, but I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my brother's computer. I liked being able to drag and drop icons for programs to the desktop and top and bottom panels when using Ubuntu 10.04 and I don't want to force my brother to switch to the older gui with Ubuntu 12.04, but I guess he could if he wanted which I didn't think of until just now
<bupertsphere> I forgot
<bupertsphere> And create launchers, as well as have more options in appearance and being used to the old setup
<bupertsphere> It's not like I know if or if not Unity can do these things.
<bupertsphere> I am guessing it does
<bupertsphere> How?
<wilee-nilee> bupertsphere, desktop launchers?
<bupertsphere> Yes
<bupertsphere> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962862
<bupertsphere> I don't know if the link will help me
<wilee-nilee> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html  says 11.10 but works in 12.04
<wilee-nilee> part B in that link is the same as my link
<bupertsphere> Ah, I see
<wilee-nilee> the icon may appear but if you click on the icon in the launcher setup gui it takes you to pixmaps where there are launcher icons
<wilee-nilee> some things need the browse to find the app some will launch with just the name of it.
<bupertsphere> right, I think I know hwat you mean
<bupertsphere> like boabao or however it's named
<bupertsphere> after the African tree
<bupertsphere> I believe I am talking about the disk usage analyzer
<bupertsphere> which has a different name like you are saying
<bupertsphere> Find out by dropping an icon into the terminal
<bupertsphere> If not then open alacarte which I am not sure Unity uses
<wilee-nilee> Hehe I'm in windows right now I forget the areas apps are it has been a long day my brain is dead.
<bupertsphere> It doesn't matter, I hear you
<bupertsphere> I am brain dead most of the time anyways and improvise as I go
<bupertsphere> he he he
<bupertsphere> You seem to be doing well regardless
<bupertsphere> I made a text file on a flash drive for the link for me to help my brother out
<bupertsphere> I thought that the guide was also showing how to make a launch for making a launcher, how could the command be changed to work as a launched command for a launcher?
<bupertsphere> I wasn't paying close enough attention
<wilee-nilee> I use a app called synapse which brings up a gui for finding apps by hitting the ctrl-space keys
<bupertsphere> keys?
<wilee-nilee> the super key brings up the dash search in the unity desktop.
<wilee-nilee> keyboard keys
<bupertsphere> cool
<bupertsphere> installing
<bupertsphere> OK, now what
<wilee-nilee> if you are installing synapse it has a drop down of a list of what is found with a cople letters hit with the down arrow key
<wilee-nilee> synapse?
<wilee-nilee> hit the ctrl then space key after to enable it the first time from the dash or menu if you are in 10.04
<bupertsphere> I am running 12
<bupertsphere> which worked
<wilee-nilee> hit the super key the type syanapse and load it after that just hit the ctrl-space with ctrl held down
<wilee-nilee> synapse*
<bupertsphere> What are you saying with you last reply?
<bupertsphere> I mean synapse*
<wilee-nilee> did you get synapse to launch with the key presses?
<bupertsphere> yes
<bupertsphere> it popped up on the left as well before that and I clicked on it
<wilee-nilee> cool, synapse just needs to be launched from the menu the first time usually
<wilee-nilee> the search gui has a prefrences as well in the top right corner
<bupertsphere> I see, neat
<bupertsphere> it has pastebin
<bupertsphere> or something like that
<bupertsphere> The launcher works, I couldn't find the icon I wanted for the game I was trying to put on his desktop for kollision
<wilee-nilee> I like synapse or I have a dock on the bottom as well, but I use gnome 3 not unity, I like the desktop basically clear of launchers personally
<bupertsphere> I try to keep it simple as well
<Archaical> Greetings..... INFIDELS!!!!
<wilee-nilee> I'm doing graduate work so mainly I have some quick access files with info for writing the papers, usually kit is completely clean.
<wilee-nilee> it*
<bupertsphere> I have system monitor, kollision, lock screen, the terminal, and something else on the top panel, then on the desktop I have some folders and an icon to the atri800 emulator
<Archaical> ulghh... graduate work... (pukes from shear memories alone)
<wilee-nilee> its not fun all the time that is for sure. ;)
<Archaical> I keep a retardidly clean kit myself.
<bupertsphere> I need to go, thank you very much for the help
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<Archaical> nn bupertsphere.
<bupertsphere> bye :) /
<Archaical> for the life of me i can't recall how to force bad names when samba users log in with Capital names in an PDC environment...  anyone give me a hint?
<wilee-nilee> Archaical, This channel is really quiet you might try the main channel or ##linux
<Archaical> its ok im in no rush, still tinkering with a few settings in /etc/adduser.conf
<wilee-nilee> cool
<Archaical> just thought someone might have a hint =P
<wilee-nilee> I have never had to use samba myself
<Archaical> I have a pretty complex home environment and if i had to manually create shares based on which family member was over visiting and wanted access to say the family picture archive i'd go nuts.
<Archaical> but i had to write a script that symlinked lowercase to uppercase to get around how to do it "the right way" and now im going back to do it the right way lol....
<wilee-nilee> hehe my family is really small and we all avoid each other, we could not be more different then each other.
<Archaical> hehe, i wish my family avoided me.... i might actually get a bit of rest then.. Seems like i married and inherited a huge family of tech-handicapped persons who are now hell-bent on sucking the very life blood from my veins.  I was already a bit obsessed with organizing my digital life and since my physical family has grown in the last 10 years it seems like my digital life has too
<Archaical> .  I was tasked a few years back with archiving the family pictures / videos / etc and so i do it here at my home on a few systems, so when family members come over they want to browse and what-not.  creating permissions for everyone would have been easier i think but i've always been security minded and would rather require individual permissions based on criteria.... anyway enough
<Archaical> of that.. =D
<Ross-C> hi I don't know if anyone can help me I am reall struggling to get app_swift to install/compile with asterisk on my ubuntu server 12.04 / adhearsion dev box.  If anyone can help me it will be much appreciated.
<shirish> hi guys
<shirish> i have a question if someone can answer.. i upgraded my ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 now when i boot ..it boots to tty login screen then to the desktop
<shirish> is there any way to boot directly to desktop
<shirish> that behaviour was not there in 12.04
<Mailman> I updated my graphics drivers yesterday to fix a screen brightness problem, but now my laptop won't wake from sleep. I'm on an Acer Aspire One running Kubuntu.
<blazemore> Mailman: edit the file /etc/default/grub
<blazemore> Edit the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT parameter to include pciehp.pciehp_force=1
<blazemore> Save the file
<blazemore> Run update-grub2
<blazemore> Install a new linux-backports-modules-karmic package running the following command in terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic (You'll need to reboot after this is done.)
<blazemore> Sorry s/karmic/quantal
<Mailman> The GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT is currently set as "quiet splash". Do I append as "quiet splash pciehp.pciehp_force=1"?
<blazemore> exactly that, yes
<Mailman> I'm sorry, what's the full second command?
<blazemore> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-quantal
<blazemore> possible
<Mailman> E: Unable to locate package linux-backports-modules-quantal
<philinux> there are no backports modules in quantal
<Mailman> Clearly.
<Mailman> Thus my problem stands.
<philinux> Mailman: what i meant was there used to be a few in older releases
<Mailman> Okay.
<Mailman> I'm still left without a solution.
<Mailman> Seems to be a running theme in my brief experience with Linux.
<philinux> Mailman: i'd ask in #ubuntu there's more activity in there
<Mailman> I did, they didn't respond.
<Mailman> I'll ask again after lunch.
<philinux> maybe the peeps in there at the time dont have an answer
<Mailman> That's why I'm gonna wait.
<philinux> Mailman: also raise a thread in here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<philinux> I have an Acer 1410 - nice machines
<philinux> Mailman: although i never use suspend or hibernate
<philinux> in fact I only have the suspend option in the drop down menu
<Mailman> I like this one, it's compact and fits perfectly in my bag. Linux runs orders of magnitude more smoothly than Windows. I just keep running into problems like this.
<Mailman> I sleep mine a lot because I don't use it in every class and can never seem to find an open outlet.
<philinux> Ask in the forums. A few irons in the fire wont hurt
<Mailman> And I usually sleep it at night instead of shutting down since it's faster.
<philinux> Mailman: really, shutdown here is a few seconds
<Mailman> It's the startup that takes a while. Not sure why.
<philinux> Mailman: edit the grub line and remove quiet splash, for one boot only, see where it hangs in the boot process
<philinux> how long boot are we talking, mine takes about 35 secs
<Mailman> Eh, mine's only a little longer than that.
<philinux> to login screen which i think is fine compared to windows
<philinux> normal then
<Mailman> If I hit enter right away at the grub screen.
<philinux> sounds fine
<philinux> these are not powerful machines
<Mailman> like, 45-55ish seconds I think. Never really timed it.
<philinux> Mailman: just time to make a brew !
<Mailman> I think it booted faster before I switched to Kubuntu.
<Mailman> But it runs even smoother now.
<Mailman> Ubuntu is prettier, though.
<philinux> Mailman: have a look in the start up items and remove bluetooth and ubuntuone etc etc
<philinux> quite a lot of stuff is started at boot thats not required
<philinux> accessibility stuff too
<philinux> onboard and orca for instance
<Mailman> I just checked System Settings > Autostart and there doesn't seem to b much of anything there.
<philinux> Hang on
<philinux> help maybe arriving
<philinux> Mailman: please restate your problem for BluesKaj - he uses kubuntu
<BluesKaj> philinux, I have to leave for 20 mins or so , but I'll be back
<Mailman> I updated my graphics drivers yesterday to fix a screen brightness problem, but now my laptop won't wake from sleep. I'm on an Acer Aspire One running Kubuntu.
<philinux> ok BluesKaj
<Mailman> I also have to leave for a bit. My breakfast has been water and troubleshooting.
<BluesKaj> philinux, Mailman was already asking in #kubuntu , but I don't have an answer , sorry
<Mailman> I also asked in #ubuntu, but to no avail.
<Mailman> I changed the lid close action to turn the screen off instead of sleeping, so I should be okay for now.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-01
<Titomen> any idea how to install create ubuntu on sofware raid and LVM
<PK> Good day bros.
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need to know something
<asterismo> what ubuntu version is best for video playback?
<asterismo> im using the opensource nvidia drivers
<asterismo> i had ubuntu 10.10 installed and now i switched to xubuntu 12.04 and i think the video playback is a little slower now
<asterismo> what should i look into?
<philballew> asterismo, versions have nothing to do with it
<philballew> check it out
<philballew> there are many factors that go into it.
<philballew> but the only reason one version might be better is the drivers with that version
<asterismo> philballew, i think that is a matter of luck sometimes
<philballew> asterismo, i always use intel
<philballew> but thats just me
<asterismo> it is a spare laptop with burned wifi and broken keyboard keys that i use to play movies in a 32" LCD of 1280 x 768 of resolution
<PK> Hi.
<philballew> might be a hardware problem asterismo
<philballew> if its so messed up
<asterismo> in ubuntu 10.10 playback was smoother
<asterismo> who knows
<holstein> asterismo: different flash version... playback of what? all vid? flash?
<asterismo> .avi and .mp4 videos
<asterismo> hi holstein
<holstein> i would try a different player.. i would try a different graphics driver if possible
<holstein> asterismo: o/
<paul__> hello
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-02
<earthling_> I'm trying to setup internet connection for a computer running a 10.04 live usb drive          it won't recognize my wireless card and it won't let me install b43 legacy drivers
<earthling_> how to fix?
<Titomen> anybody with some experience on software raid ubuntu
<Titomen> i need some adivse on instaling ubuntu 12.04 on raid 1 boot and rest on raid5 +lvm
<Sarajevo> hey guys
<Sarajevo> anyone here wanna help brother
<Sarajevo> with few advices steps
<Sarajevo> guidelines
<Titomen> i need some help installing ubuntu 12.04 on raid..some help --guidence
<thelionroars> I haven't used RAID before so I can't help personally. If you are thinking of using RAID 0, the community documentation will probably be of help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StripedVolumeHowTo
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-03
<Dranemra> Allo.. I have an odd question about Flash & Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Dranemra, Well. ;)
<Dranemra> I can't get rid of the Adobe Flash Player Settings box in Chromium or Firefox
<Dranemra> Once it pops up the whole flash applet freezes and doesn't respond to any mouse or keyboard commands.
<wilee-nilee> Dranemra, I can't guarantee the removal from chrome it comes with it, but from the system.  sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer
<Dranemra> Thing is Wilee, I need flash for a lot of what goes on on the web. I just can't understand why the Settings box won't respond to mouse commands.
<wilee-nilee> Dranemra, I'm not real up on all the possibilities, there are open source flash apps like gnash. THe main channel might be more helpful then me, if you get no answers here, since you have posted there already.
<Dranemra> Figured it out.. later all!
<Gypsy_Blood> hey, i think the answer is no from my hours of searching for how to do this online...but is there a way to get the launchpad moved to the bottom of the screen in 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> Gypsy_Blood: what do you mean?
<dniMretsaM> Gypsy_Blood: you're right. the answer is no.
<geirha> Though you can use one of the many other desktop environments and window managers
<tsimpson> or even just use gnome-shell
<Gypsy_Blood> JoseeAntonioR: hey, sorry, just noticed you say that...i mean i want to move the launcher from the left of the screen, to the bottom of the screen...and also want to change its appearance
<geirha> Unity simply doesn't support that, so you have to pick some other programs that allows that type of configuration
<Gypsy_Blood> oh okay....thank you...would you happen to know what program i could get from the software center to do such a thing?
<Gypsy_Blood> dniMretsaM: just noticed what you said too lol...was doing other things and had the web browser minimized...thnx for the answer
<Gypsy_Blood> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5LKqPUqNAc   what about what is on the bottom of the guys desktop in this video...how do i do that? ...or what is it called so that i can search how to do it on my own
<Gypsy_Blood> never mind...dont answer that....just noticed it is in the name of the video =/ ....lol
<dniMretsaM> no problem, Gypsy_Blood
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-11-04
<hman224> My computer won't boot from a boot disk of 12.10
<becksta> ahoi
<becksta> mein lokaler benutzer unter 12.04 kann plötzlich nicht mehr zu su werden
<becksta> "user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<becksta> und der root account ist auch deaktiviert... zwei fragen:
<becksta> a) muss ich mir sorgen machen, dass mein system kompromitiert ist????
<becksta> b) wie krieg ich das wieder hin, ohn drüber zu bügeln???
<becksta> jemand ne idee??
<dreamer1234> i am not able to install 3d environment.....i have 1gb nvdia graphic card
<Timo123> Hello?
<Timo123> I need some software help
<Timo123> I hope im doing this right.
<dericmo> can someone help me, i am having problems installing a downloaded xampp on my system
